# مجازر المسيحيين في النصف الاخير من العهد العثماني



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*
اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا

في كل عام وبالتحديد يوم 24/4 تمر ذكرى هي اليمة جدا علينا هي ذكرى استشهاد ما لا يقل عن مليون ونصف مسيحي ارمني وما لا يقل عن ستمئة وخمسيف الفا من الكلدان والاشوريين والسريان


الجينوسايت (human genocide ) :

مصطلح تأريخي وسياسي المقصود به هو الابادة البشرية وتعتبر مجازر المسيحيين في العهد العثماني المجرم هي اول المجازر في العهد الحديث

في هذا الموضوع سأقسمه الى مقاطع متعددة لكي نثريه بالصور والخرائط واي شي يدعمه تاريخيا وواقعيا







القسم الاول

(( مذابح الارمن ))

تعرف مذابح الارمن باسم المحرقة الارمنية والمذبحة الارمنية أو الجريمة الكبرى، تشير إلى القتل المتعمد والمنهجي للسكان الأرمن من قبل الامبراطورية العثمانية خلال وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، وقد تم تنفيذ ذلك من خلال المجازر وعمليات الترحيل، والترحيل القسري وهي عبارة عن مسيرات في ظل ظروف قاسية مصممة لتؤدي إلى وفاة المبعدين. يقدّر الباحثين ان اعداد الضحايا الأرمن تتراوح ما بين 1 مليون و 1.5 مليون نسمة. مجموعات عرقية مسيحية أخرى تم مهاجمتها وقتلها من قبل الإمبراطورية العثمانية خلال هذه الفترة كالسريان والكلدان والآشوريين واليونانيين وغيرهم، يرى عدد من الباحثين ان هذه الاحداث، تعتبر جزء من نفس سياسية الإبادة التي انتهجتها الإمبراطورية العثمانية ضد الطوائف المسيحية.

ومن المعترف به على نطاق واسع ان مذابح الارمن تعتبر من جرائم الإبادة الجماعية الأولى في التاريخ الحديث، والباحثين يشيرون بذلك إلى الطريقة المنهجية المنظمة التي نفذت من عمليات قتل هدفها القضاء على الأرمن.

توجد اليوم العديد من المنشآت التذكارية التي تضم بعض رفات ضحايا المذابح، ويعتبر يوم 24 ابريل/نيسان من كل عام ذكرى مذابح الارمن، وهو نفس اليوم التي يتم فيه تذكار المذابح الآشورية وفيه تم اعتقال أكثر من 250 من أعيان الأرمن في إسطنبول. وبعد ذلك، طرد الجيش العثماني الأرمن من ديارهم، وأجبرهم على المسير لمئات الأميال إلى الصحراء من ما هو الآن سوريا، وتم حرمانهم من الغذاء والماء، المجازر كانت عشوائية وتم مقتل العديد بغض النظر عن العمر أو الجنس، وتم اغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي على العديد من النساء. اليوم أغلبية مجتمعات الشتات الارمني نتيجة الإبادة الجماعية.

جمهورية تركيا، الدولة التي خلفت الإمبراطورية العثمانية، تنفي وقوع المجازر التي تؤكدها الأمم المتحدة؛ وفي السنوات الأخيرة وجهت دعوات متكررة لتركيا للاعتراف بالأحداث بأنها إبادة جماعية. حتى الآن، فقد اعترفت عشرين دولة رسميا بمذابح الارمن بأنها إبادة جماعية، ومعظم علماء الإبادة الجماعية والمؤرخين يقبلون بهذا الرأي.


مجموعة من الصور ( للشهداء المسيحيين )
*















مجموعة من الاطفال المسيحيين الارمن الذين قتلهم الجيش العثماني المجرم













مقبرة جماعية للمسيحيين الارمن 









مجموعة من المثقفين الارمن الذين تم اعدامهم 








الاطباء الارمن الذين تم اعدامهم








مجزرة طلاب المدرسة والكنيسة الارثودوكسية








الترحيل والتهجير القسري


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

السوريون يخفون اطفال الارمن لحمايتهم 

ذكرى مذبحة الارمن الكبرى 24-4-1915 والتي قضى فيها حوالي مليون ارمني  ,هذه الصورة التقطها صحافي ألماني ومحفوظة في أرشيف الفاتيكان و في الصورة  توجد أمهات أرمنيات معلقات على الصليب عاريات تم صلبهن اثناء الإبادة من  قبل الجنود الأتراك. موقع الإعدام في صحراء دير الزور -سوريا . وقتها قام  أهالي دير الزور باخفاء اطفال الارمن ومن استطاع الهرب من المذبحة من  البالغين وكان الدرك التركي يمر ويسأل الاهالي عن الاطفال ، وكانو أهالي  دير الزور ينكرون رؤيتهم ويدعون أن الاطفال أطفالهم هم حاليا عدد سكان  الأرمن بمدينة دير الزور فوق 25000 نسمة. 







شهادات: 

يقول آرا  سوفاليان كاتب وباحث في الشأن الأرمني: 

 المجازر الأرمنية التي اقترفها النظام العثماني فاقت في وحشيتها وحشية  جنكيز خان وتيمور لنك بدون شك، ونوايا الاتحاديين لم تكشف إلى العالم  المتحضر تحيزهم علانية إلى جانب المانيا، واذا كان هناك وجود لشعب اتصف  بصلاته الوثيقة بالأتراك واخلاصه وخدماته الجليلة للبلاد وصلته برجال  الدولة والموظفين والفنانين والأذكياء الذين قدمهم، فهو من دون شك الشعب  الأرمني، وأسفاه عندما يفكرالمجرمون بأن شعباً بهذه المواهب يجب ان يختفي  من التاريخ فإن أقسى القلوب تنزف دماً على هذا التصرف وأنا أرغب من خلال  صحيفتكم المحترمة أن أعبر عن غضبي حيال هذه الممارسات الوحشية ضد الأرمن من  قبل الجزارين وأسفي الكبير على الضحايا البريئة. 

محمد شريف باشا سفير الدولة العثمانية في السويد في مقابلة مع جريدة  جورنال دو جينيف بتاريخ 21 /9/1915… (تاريخ هذه المقابلة يفيد بأن السلطنة  كانت في أوج قوتها فالتصريح أتى قبل وليس بعد وهذا دليل على شجاعة السفير  وضميره الحيّ) 

ـ ليس هناك ثمة أدنى شك في حصول المجزرة فالمسؤولون الأتراك في تلك  الفترة كانوا يحلمون في بناء امبراطورية بانتوركية طورانية تبدأ بتركيا  الحالية وتصل إلى آسيا الوسطى 

المخرج السينمائي يلماز غوناي…أثناء ادلائه لشهادته أمام اللجنة المركزية لمحكمة الشعوب. 

(هذه الامنية الشوفينية والعنصرية دفع الأرمن ثمناً فادحاً لها فلقد  ذهبت أرضهم التاريخية وقتل منهم 1.5 مليون شهيد، ولم تتحقق هذه الامنية  التي تتمثل بقيام وحدة بين تركيا والدول التي تنحدر من أصول تركية  كأذربيجان وتركمانستان وتركستان وقرغيزستان وجمهوريات أخرى تقع كلها في  الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق وتم تحجيم هذه الامنية من قبل الاتحاد السوفياتي  السابق حيث بقي ما تبقى من أرمينيا أرمنياً وبقيت أذربيجان والدول التي الى  شرقها في مكانها، لتعود تركيا الى الضرب على الوتر السابق بعد انهيار  الاتحاد السوفياتي، لتلقى من جديد الصد من روسيا الاتحادية دون الاستفادة  من دروس التاريخ). 

ـ ليعلم الأرمن جميعاً أن الأرمن الساكنين في اسطنبول هم رهائن بيد  الأتراك، فلينسوا الماضي وإلا فسوف لن يعيش أي فرد أرمني في اسطنبول، صحيح  انه ليس سهلاً القيام بمذبحة جديدة لكن بإمكاننا ان نجعل الجو خانقاً جداً  بالنسبة لهم، حكمت بيل صحيفة يني كازيت التركية 25 كانون الثاني 1967 

ـ البرقية رقم 544 شرحنا سابقاً عن سبب اختيار سنجق دير الزور كمرحلة  نهائية لتهجير الأرمن وذلك في الثاني من آب 1915 وبموجب الأمر السري رقم  1843 لن تلاحق الحكومة أولئك الذين يشتركون في تهجير الأرمن وقتلهم ولن  نقاضيهم، أخبرنا عن هذه الناحية مسؤولي دير الزور وأورفا أيضاً 3 تشرين  الأول عام 1915 …وزير الداخية…طلعت. 

ـ البرقية 603 علمنا من مصادر موثوقة بأن أيتام الأرمن المهجرين من  الذين تم ابادة أهلهم على طرقات سيواس معمورة العزيز خربوط ديار بكر  ارزروم، تتبناهم بعض الأسر المسلمة أو يخدمون في بيوت هذه الأسر، نأمركم  بجمع هؤلاء الأيتام من بيوت المسلمين وتهجيرهم إلى الصحراء… وزير  الداخلية…طلعت. 

البرقية 537 نسمع بأن الموظفين وأفراد الشعب يتزوجون من نساء أرمنيات  أعلمكم تحت طائلة العقوبات الشديدة بضرورة جمع تلك النسوة وإرسالهن إلى  الصحراء… وزير الداخلية طلعت. 

ـ كم سننتظر؟ ألم تكونوا أنتم من دفن 40 فدائياً أرمنياً في قلعة عنتاب  وهم أحياء؟ ألم تكونوا أنتم الشعب الذي نصّب الراية التركية على قبب  الكنائس الأرمنية؟ ألم تكونوا أنتم نفس الشعب الذي أحرق بيوت الأرمن بمن  فيها في عنتاب… صحيفة يني استقلال التركية 11 آب 1965 

ـ وبصرف النظر عن حدوث أمر ما أو عدم حدوثه لا يحق لأي شخص دعوة تركيا  إلى الرضوخ لمطالب تستند إلى أكاذيب، وليس من المعقول التفتيش عن كبش محرقة  بالنسبة إلى أحداث وقعت قبل عشرات السنين وبات المسؤولون عنها في كتب  التاريخ…تورغوت أوزال رئيس الجمهورية التركية ” جريدة غونيش التركية ”  نيسان عام1985 

(حدثت أم لم تحدث يا سيادة الرئيس أم انها وقعت فعلاً قبل عشرات السنين وبات المسؤولون عنها في كتب التاريخ كما أشرت سيادتك!) 

-يا سيادة الرئيس هناك من صادر الأرض والسهول والجبال والبيوت والكنائس  والمدارس وكروم العنب وحقول القمح والزرع والضرع والزرائب والأنهار  والغدران والينابيع والأشجار والثمار والقلاع والأسوار وأورثها لأبنائه  وترك أصحابها هائمين على وجوههم في ديار الله الواسعة بلا أرض ولا وطن بعد  أن ذبح أصولهم وفروعهم وأباد معظمهم وأحرقهم بالنار ودفنهم أحياء وانتهك  أعراضهم وسبى نسائهم وسرق ذهبهم ومالهم وحلالهم وقتل شبابهم بعد ان جردهم  من سلاحهم وكانوا يخدمون العلم وأجبرهم على حفر قبورهم على أنها خنادق  دفاعية وأطلق عليهم النار من الخلف ودفنهم وبعضهم جرحى لم يلفظوا الروح  بعد…فلو ان الذي وقع فعلاً لم يقع فكيف نفسر خلو الأراضي التاريخية للأرمن  من أصحابها؟ وما رأي سيادتك بما قاله الأب الروحي لك ولتركيا الحديثة؟ وهو  الآتي: 

ـ لقد ارتكب مواطنونا جرائم لا يصدقها العقل ولجؤوا إلى كل اشكال  الاستبداد التي لا يمكن تصورها ونظموا أعمال النفي والمجازر وأحرقوا  أطفالاً رضعاً وهم أحياء بعد أن صبّوا عليهم النفط واغتصبوا النساء  والفتيات أمام ذويهم المقيدي الأرجل والأيدي واستولوا على الممتلكات  المنقولة والغير منقولة للشعب الأرمني وطردوا إلى بلاد ما بين النهرين  والصحراء السورية أناساً في حالة من البؤس والشقاء وأهانوهم واضطهدوهم خلال  الطريق بوحشية لا توصف …لقد وضعوا الشعب الأرمني في ظروف لا تطاق لم  يعرفها أي شعب طوال حياته. 






بعد القتل - كان الاتراك المجرمين يقطعون رؤوس المسيحيين ويضعونها فوق وتد خشبي ليأخذونهم الى الوالي او الضابط العثماني






كانوا يعاملون الاطفال المسيحيين معاملة الحيوانات


الضابط مصطفى كمال، الشاهد في محاكمة زعماء حزب الاتحاد والترقي. 

وفي 24 نيسان 2012 وجه المؤرخ التركي تانير أكتشام رسالة إلى رئيس  وزراء تركيا اردوغان الذي يستمر في الاعلان أن الشعب التركي لم يرتكب أي  إبادة، وأن تاريخ الاسلام لم يشهد إبادة…مذكراً بالوثائق والدلائل التي  تثبت أن الذي حدث عام 1915 كان إبادة جماعية. 

حيث أشار أكتشام إلى رسائل أنور باشا وطلعت باشا تبين أن المجازر  الأرمنية كانت منظمة على يد الحكومة التركية. وكتب أكتشام يقول: “هناك  رسالة مهمة تبين أنه في 7 ايلول عام 1916 تم الاستيلاء على ممتلكات  كاثوليكوسية الأرمن في سيس، وتم ترحيل الكاثوليكوس… ربما لا يعلم أردوغان  عن هذا الأمر، لكننا نحن نعلم، ولكن لا يمكننا التأكيد على أن شعبنا التركي  لم ينفذ إبادة جماعية… هناك من قام بتنفيذ الابادة بحق الأرمن في هذه  البلاد حتماً، فإن لم نكن نحن فمن هو إذاً ؟”. 

ـ أما هرانت دينك فلقد قال: حتى ولو أبعدتم شعبي بطائرات من الذهب فلقد  دمّرتم شعب له تاريخ مشرق وموغل في القدم  وله سبق في المساهمة بالحضارة  والإنسانية، فقوضتم حضارته وقضيتم إلا قليل على مقوماته القومية والمدنية  والإنسانية، وسلبتم أرضه التاريخية، وحوّلتم أفراده إلى لاجئين هائمين على  وجوههم بدون أرض وبدون وطن يبحثون عن مأوى وملجأ في ترحال متجدد وبلا  أمل…وبهذه المقولة إختتم هرانت دينك مقالة الضمائر الحرة وخرّ صريعاً بعد  أن تلقى رصاص الغدر من الضمائر المتعبة فبكاه شعبه وآخرون من غير شعبه من  أولئك أصحاب الضمائر الحرة…الذين يزداد عددهم كل يوم ليبرهنوا بأن الخصال  الانسانية لا تفقدها الشعوب حيث لا بد ان تعود اليها مهما طال الزمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*مجازرأو مذابح سيفو :







مذابح سيفو وتعرف كذلك بالمذابح الآشورية أو مذابح السريان ، تطلق على سلسلة من العمليات الحربية التي شنتها قوات نظامية تابعة للدولة العثمانية بمساعدة مجموعات مسلحة شبه نظامية استهدفت مدنيين آشوريين/سريان/كلدان أثناء وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى. أدت هذه العمليات إلى مقتل مئات الآلاف منهم كما نزح آخرون من مناطق سكناهم الأصلية بجنوب شرق تركيا الحالية وشمال غرب إيران.






مار شمعون بنيامين
الزعيم والاب الروحي للاشوريين في تلك الفترة


لا توجد إحصائيات دقيقة للعدد الكلي للضحايا، غير أن الدارسين يقدرون أعداد الضحايا السريان/الآشوريين بين 250,000 إلى 500,000 شخص. كما يضاف إلى هذا العدد حوالي مليوني أرمني ويوناني بنطي قتلوا في مذابح مشابهة معروفة بمذابح الأرمن ومذابح اليونانيين البونتيك. لكن على عكسهما، لم يكن هناك اهتمام دولي بمجازر سيفو، ويعود السبب إلى عدم وجود كيان سياسي يمثل الآشوريين في المحافل الدولية. كما لا تعترف تركيا رسمياً بحدوث عمليات إبادة مخطط لها.

بدأت هذه المجازر في سهل أورميا بإيران عندما قامت عشائر كردية بتحريض من العثمانيين بالهجوم على قرى آشورية فيه، كما اشتدت وطأة المجازر بسيطرة العثمانيين عليه في كانون الثاني 1915. غير أن عمليات الإبادة لم تبدأ حتى صيف 1915 عندما دفعت جميع آشوريي جبال حكاري إلى النزوح إلى أورميا كما تمت إبادة وطرد جميع الآشوريين/السريان/الكلدان من ولايات وان وديار بكر ومعمورة العزيز.

أدت سلسة المجازر هذه بالإضافة إلى المجازر الأرمنية وعمليات التبادل السكاني مع اليونان إلى تقلص نسبة المسيحيين في تركيا من حوالي 33% قبيل الحرب إلى 0.1 حاليا ونزوح مئات الآلاف من الآشوريين/السريان إلى دول الجوار.






صورة المجرم طلعت باشا 

*وزير الحرب العثماني. أرسل برقية مقتضبة إلى والي دياربكر ذكر فيها:  (( احرق .. دمّر .. أقتل ))


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*مجازر ولاية ديار بكر*







رافايل دي نوغاليس مينديز بلباس عسكري عثماني، وهو مرتزقة فنزويلي خدم كضابط في الجيش العثماني أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى. وصف مجازر الأرمن والآشوريين بأنها إبادة مدبرة.

ذكر جوزيف نعيم، وهو قسيس كلداني نجى في مجازر الرها في كتابه "هل ستفنى هذه الأمة؟" أن عمليات الترحيل القسرية بدأت خلال آذار 1915, حين وصلت المدينة قوافل المرحلين الأرمن من الأرياف المحيطة بها وهم في حالة مزرية. بينما بدأت عمليات الإبادة بالشهر اللاحق وطالت جميع المسيحيين بدون أستثناء. حيث قاموا بجمع بعض الذكور الآشوريين/السريان ابتداء من عمر السادسة عشر وقاموا بتعذيبهم وقتلهم في ساحات المدينة. ثم قاموا بتصويرهم على أساس أنهم أتراك تم قتلهم من قبل المسيحيين.[42]

أما في مركز الولاية آمد (دياربكر) فقد قامت السلطات بداية باعتقال وإعدام الآلاف من أعيانها الأرمن والسريان على يد واليها محمد رشيد باشا قبل أن يقوموا بتصفية وترحيل البقية. ويقدر عدد القتلى بها من السريان بما بين 70,000 إلى 100,000.

ويروي دي نوغالس كذلك أنه لدى حديثه مع محمد رشيد باشا، ابلغه الأخير أنه استلم أوامر الإبادة من خلال برقية من طلعت باشا وزير الحرب تحتوي على ثلاث كلمات فقط: أحرق - دمر - أقتل


*بعض الصور الاخرى للمجازر



























فديو ذا صلة بالموضوع .....

[YOUTUBE]XAA2ri75G3w[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## كليماندوس (15 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> ​
> 
> *  ليبرهنوا بأن الخصال  الانسانية لا تفقدها الشعوب حيث لا بد ان تعود اليها مهما طال الزمان.*​


​ من الجيد الا ننسى - ومن الطيب مجهودك صديقى " باول "

فا شكرا على زخم معلوماتك من ناحية و من يقظتك و تدعيمك للموضوع سواء بالصور او الادلة

مجهود مميز تشكر علية " رغم الالم الذى بالموضوع "


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*مجازر الحميدية :

*المجازر الحميدية هي سلسلة من المجازر التي نفذها السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني بحق المسيحيين القاطنين شرق الأناضول من الأرمن والاشوريين بين عامي 1894-1896. وراح ضحيتها ما بين 80,000-300,000. كما خلفت المجازر مع يقرب من 50,000 يتيم.

حدثت أهم المذابح المجازر بالمرتفعات الأرمنية شرقي الأناضول وتعتبر من أسوأ المجازر التي لحقت بالأرمن في الفترة ما قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية. كما طالت كذلك السريان وخاصة بمدينة آمد في مجازر ولاية ديار بكر.

صور عن المجازر :



































*فديو ذا صلة بالموضوع ...

[YOUTUBE]hpJ2f1KPI3M[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]dQA0GxjeKkY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wV4MV3fnnuk[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## fouad78 (15 أبريل 2016)

موضوعك حلو يا باول
على فكرة أنا من إحدى هذه المناطق

أهل والدي وأهل والدتي من آزخ (بيث زبداي)
واستشهد أهل جدي وجدتي من كلا الوالدين في هذه المذابح

يمكن لو يكون العنوان المجازر في نهاية العهد العثماني أحسن
لأن هذه المجازر لم تكن الوحيدة بل الأخيرة في العهد العثماني

هؤلاء شهداء الرب
صلاتهم تكون معنا
والرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> [/CENTER]
> من الجيد الا ننسى - ومن الطيب مجهودك صديقى " باول "
> 
> فا شكرا على زخم معلوماتك من ناحية و من يقظتك و تدعيمك للموضوع سواء بالصور او الادلة
> ...






*اشكرك جدا اخي الفاضل على مشاركتك الطيبة وكلماتك المعبّرة

دمت ذخرا لنا 

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك وكل حياتك

مع ارق التحايا واحلى المنى

تقديري واحترامي لشخصك النجيب
*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> موضوعك حلو يا باول
> على فكرة أنا من إحدى هذه المناطق
> 
> أهل والدي وأهل والدتي من آزخ (بيث زبداي)
> ...




*اذن اهلك كانوا من مقاومي أزخ - حيث قاوموا العدو العثماني باسلحتهم البسيط جدا وبايمانهم الاقوى 

بالمناسبة ...

اهل والدي واهل والدتي كلهم من شمال العراق بالقرب من الحدود العراقية التركية اليوم

واكثرهم تم قتلهم وحتى ليست لهم قبور فقد كان المجرمين العثمانيين يقطعون اجسادهم ويرمونها في الانهر او الوديان 


شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب على اثرائك للموضوع

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

ولتكن صلواتنا جميعها لشهدائنا الابرياء

ليبارك لك الرب تعب محبتك وكل حياتك
*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*دير مار حنانيا وقد شيّد عام  493 م


طور عبدين

 هضبة عالية في جنوب شرق تركيا يدمج بها النصف الشرقي من محافظة ماردين ومحافظة شرناق غرب نهر دجلة، عند الحدود مع سوريا. الاسم طور عبدين اسم سرياني معناه (طور "جبل" العابدين). لطور عبدين أهمية عظيمة عند الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية، فقد كانت المنطقة مسرحا لحركة سريانية رهبانية وثقافية نشطة في منطقة شمال شرق سوريا. سكان طور عبدين من السريان يسمون أنفسهم  سوريويي أي سوريين، أيضا يطلقون على أنفسهم تسمية أخرى وهي  طورويي أي سكان الجبل، وهم يتكلمون اللغة الآرامية باللهجة المسماة طورويو.

اليوم أغلب سكان طور عبدين هم قسمين من المسلمين، أكراد يتكلمون الكردية وعرب يتكلمون اللهجة المحلمية، والفئة الأخيرة في الأصل هم مسيحيين كانوا ينتمون للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية ولكنهم دخلوا الإسلام قرابة القرن السابع عشر ولكنهم ما زالوا يحفظون بعض العادات المسيحية السريانية.

عشية الحرب العالمية الأولى إحتوت المنطقة حوالي 500,000 سرياني، وفي خريف 1915 تمت مهاجمة قرى طور عابدين وقتل وتهجير السريان بها. اليوم لا يزال يعيش في طور عبدين أقلية من السريان ويدين أغلبهم بالديانة المسيحية على مذهب السريانية الأرثوذكسية، وتصل أعدادهم حاليًا في منطقة طور عبدين إلى حوالي 500 نسمة وذلك من أصل حوالي 50,000 سرياني يعيش في الجمهورية التركية.

أكثر مايميز منطقة طور عبدين هو انتشار الأديرة السريانية القديمة في ربوعها وأكثر المراكز السريانية الأرثوذكسية أهمية في طور عبدين دير مار حنانيا، يقع على بعد 6 كم جنوب شرق ماردين في غربي المنطقة، بني الدير من الحجارة الصفراء ويعرف الدير بالسريانية  أي دير الزعفران، شيد هذا الدير عام 493 م وكان مقرا للبطريرك السرياني الأرثوذكسي من عام 1160 م حتى عام 1932 م، ويقع المقر حاليا في مدينة دمشق بسوريا ورغم ذلك لايزال الدير محتفظا بالعرش البطريركي وأضرحة سبعة بطاركة ومطارنة سوريين إلى الآن وهو من الاديرة الهامة للسريان. اليوم يهتم برعاية الدير عدة رهبان سريان وبعض العلمانيين من أبناء الكنيسة، ويوجد في الدير مدرسة لتعليم اللغة السريانية للأطفال السريان من القرى المجاورة، ورئيس الدير هو مطران ونائب البطريرك في ماردين. في وسط طور عبدين على طريق مديات - جزيرة بوتان Cizre يقع دير مار كبرئيل ، الذي بني عام 397 م فهو إذا أقدم الأديرة السريانية الأرثوذكسية، وهو مقر مطران طور عبدين وفي الدير يقيم عدد من الرهبان والراهبات في أماكن منفصلة ويوجد فيه أيضا بيت للضيوف وقسم لسكن الطلاب الذين يعيشون فيه لتلقي تعليمهم الديني وبشكل خاص اللغة السريانية، كان لهذا الدير الفضل الأكبر في الحفاظ على شعلة الإيمان السرياني الأرثوذكسي حية في طور عيدين فقد كان للكنيسة كالقلعة الحصينة.


مذابح طور عبدين


تعرضت مدينة مديات (أكبر مدن طور عبدين)، وقرى حاح، بقصيونو، ديرو دصليبو، شولح (مع ديرها القديم دير مار يعقوب)، عين وردو، أنحل، كفرو، آركح (مع دير مار ملكي)، باسبرين، ميدن، آزخ، وغيرها من المواقع الهامة للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى لمذابح اقترفها العثمانيون كجزء من حملات التصفية بحق المسيحيين القاطنيين في معظم أنحاء الامبراطورية العثمانية ومنهم سريان طور عبدين الذين ذبح وقتل منهم قرابة النصف مليون شخص وذلك على يد الجيش التركي والميليشيات الكردية التي كانت تسكن المنطقة، تزامنت تلك المذابح مع مذابح الأرمن، ويسمي السريان المجازر التي تعرضوا لها بسيفو أي السيف، عقب تلك الأحداث الفظيعة التي قتل فيها قسم كبير من السريان نزح قسم أكبر منهم من طور عبدين إلى سوريا ولبنان ومن ثم إلى مناطق أخرى في العالم وبقي منهم اليوم في طور عبدين ما يقارب 2500 شخص وسكن في قراهم الأكراد الذين اشتركوا بذبحهم وتهجيرهم، وأغلب السريان الذين هاجروا من طور عبدين إلى أوروبا توجهوا إلى السويد وألمانيا وبالدرجة الثانية إلى الولايات المتحدة كندا وأستراليا، في السنوات الأخيرة بدأت عدد من العوائل السريانية المهاجرة بالعودة إلى طور عبدين.

وفي النصف الأخير من القرن الماضي عمدت الحكومات التركية المتعاقبة على تتريك أسماء القرى في طور عبدين وذلك بتغيير اسمائها السريانية الأصلية، هذا فضلا عن قيامها بإجبار السريان على تغيير أسماء عوائلهم السريانية واستبدالها بأخرى تركية.







*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*مجزرة أضنة:


أحد أحياء الأرمن في أضنة بعد المجزرة.

مجزرة أضنة مجزرة قامت بها الدولة العثمانية بمساعدة بعض سكان أضنة من الأتراك، بحق السكان الأرمن المسيحيين. أدت المجزرة إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 30,000 أرمني من قاطني أضنة وما حولها.






احدى الاحياء المسيحية بعد الهجوم العثماني عليها







مجموعة من الشهداء المسيحيين



فديوهات  ذا صلة بالموضوع ...

[YOUTUBE]QJVG_1WpUII[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gE-XI6blXB0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]548lD5SvERk[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*مجازر بدر خان

 مجازر بدر خان هي عدة مجازر قام بها أميرا حكاري وبوهتان الكرديان، نور الله وبدر خان، بسكان منطقة حكاري وتياري من الآشوريين في النصف الأول من أربعينيات القرن التاسع عشر. أدت هذه المجازر إلى مقتل ما يقرب من 10,000 مسيحي وسبي آلاف آخرين، كما أدى التدخل العثماني بعد ضغط غربي إلى إسقاط آخر الإمارات الكردية شبه المستقلة سنة 1847.




خلفية

ضعفت الدولة العثمانية بشكل كبير بحلول القرن التاسع عشر وعمت الفوضى أعالي بلاد الرافدين وكردستان، وبدا وكأن الإمبراطورية في طريقها إلى الانحلال بعد ثورة محمد على وسيطرته على مصر وسوريا. وظهر حينئذ الأمير الكردي إبراهيم باشا الذي شمل سلطانه منطقة امتدت من ديار بكر إلى حلب فتحالف مع محمد علي وحارب عشيرة شمر العربية في الجزيرة الفراتية. بالرغم من فشل محمد باشا في حملته السورية إلى أن الأحداث اظهرت مدى ضعف العثمانيين وشجعت الآغوات الأكراد إلى محاولة زيادة سيطرتهم.

وشهدت تلك الفترة زيادة نفوذ البريطانيين في المنطقة وذلك استباقا لأي محاولة فرنسية للتدخل فيها على غرار حملة نابليون بمصر. وعين هرمز رسام الآثاري المسيحي من الموصل وعديل سفير بريطانيا بالمدينة جورج بادجر كمندوب لمد النفوذ البريطاني إلى مناطق العشائر الآشورية وفتح ذلك الباب إمام المرسلين البروتستانت أمثال جستن بركينس وأسايل غرانت فقاموا بزيارة المنطقة في نفس الفترة، وقد أظهروا تعاطفا كبيرا مع مسيحييها. ويبدو أن الأكراد لم يرق لهم وجود المرسلين كما أدى استقبال الآشوريين لهم إلى بدء الحزازيات بين الطرفين.
الصراعات الداخلية الكردية

اشتعلت الحرب في حكاري سنة 1839 بين نور الله أخ الأمير السابق الذي أقام في باش قلعة وسليمان ابن أخيه المتمركز في جلمرك، وكذلك انقسم الآشوريين في تحالفهم بحسب مناطق إقامتهم فدعم أغلبهم، بمن فيهم بطريرك كنيسة المشرق شمعون السابع عشر إبراهيم، سليمان باعتباره خلفا لوالده.

أخذ النزاع منحى دموي عندما انتصر نور الله على خصمه فقام بالهجوم على قرى الآشوريين ومقر البطريركية في قودشانيس سنة 1941، ما أدى إلى حدوث شرخ في العلاقات بين الأكراد والمسيحيين بشكل عام. بيد أنه لم يكن جميع الآشوريين متحالفين مع بطريركهم، حيث استغل البعض فرصة ضعفه ليتحالفوا مع نور الله.

أدت الخلافات بين محمد باشا والي الموصل العثماني وآغا العمادية الكردي إسماعيل باشا إلى قيام الأول بالسيطرة على المدينة فاستنجد إسماعيل باشا بكل من بدر خان أمير بوهتان ونور الله فعقدوا حلفا لغرض محاربة والي الموصل ودعوا الآشوريون إلى الانضمام اليهم غير أن معظم هؤلاء بمن ضمنهم البطريرك رفضوا ذلك، وذلك بعد تلقيهم وعودا من والي الموصل بحمايتهم في حال وقوفه على الحياد. فهاجم الأكراد العمادية صيف 1842. خلال انشغال الأكراد بحرب العثمانيين في الموصل هدأت الأوضاع في حكاري فقام المرسل غرانت ببناء مدرسة دينية في بلدة أشيثا المسيحية وقام بتزويدها بكتب سريانية من الموصل في أيلول سنة 1842. وانتهت الحملة الكردية في نفس الشهر بفشل ألقوا باللوم فيه على رفض الآشوريين التدخل في الحرب. كما انتشر إشاعات بأن غرانت بنى قلعة قد تستعمل ضد الأكراد، فاحتج نور الله لدى والي أرضروم بالإضافة لذلك أصبحت نشاطات الإرساليين وانتشار هذه الأخبار مصدر توجس من والي الموصل نفسه الذي وصف في رسالة إلى الباب العالي قيام غرانت بمساعدة المسيحيين ببناء مبنى ضخم يحوي ما لا يقل عن 200 غرفة.


المجازر

في أوائل 1843 أرسل نور الله طالبا مقابلة البطريرك غير أن الأخير اعتذر متحججا بالطقس وواجباته الدينية وحلول بادجر، أحد المرسلين الإنكليز، ضيفا عليه. ويبدو أن البطريرك اتخذ قراره بعد أن اقنعه بادجر بعدم الثقة بالأكراد وطلب المساعدة من الإنكليز أو الباب العالي في حالة قيامهم بأي عمل انتقامي. بمجرد سفر بادجر قام نور الله بالتحالف مجددا مع بدر خان وإسماعيل باشا، كما قاموا بالحصول على موافقة عثمانية عن طريق والي الموصل في مهاجمة المسيحيين.

في تموز 1843 هاجم الحلف الكردي بقيادة بدر خان الآشوريين في حكاري فدمروا قراهم وقتلوا العديد منهم كما قاموا بسبي العديد من الآشوريين الذين تم بيعهم كعبيد بأعداد كبيرة في أسواق النخاسة. حاول هرمز رسام استعمال نفوذه لدى والي بغداد نجيب باشا للضغط على بدر خان لإطلاق سراح الأسرى بمن ضمنهم أقارب بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الذي كان قد التجأ إلى مدينة الموصل. غير أن محاولاته لم تؤدِ إلا إلى تحرير حوالي 150 من ضمنهم أخت البطريرك بينما تم توزيع البقية كغنائم حرب بين الآغوات الأكراد والأتراك.

أعاد بدر خان الكرة وهاجم القرى الآشورية مرة أخرى سنة 1846 وأعمل فيها المجازر، التي حازت على اهتمام الصحافة الأوروبية هذه المرة، كما ساهمت في إشهار معاناة المسيحيين العثمانيين. فقامت دول أوروبية بالضغط على الباب العالي للتدخل لوقف المجازر. وفعلا أرسل الباب العالي جيشا إلى المنطقة سنة 1847 اشتبك مع الأكراد في عدة معارك انتهت بإلقاء القبض على كل من نور الله وندر خان ونفيهما سنة 1850.

أدت هذه المجازر إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 10,000 آشوري، كما انهت الاستقلال الذي تمتعت به العشائر الآشورية في تلك المناطق الجبلية. وبالمقابل أدى التدخل العثماني إلى دم تلك الأنحاء للسلطة العثمانية المباشرة لأول مرة وتدمير آخر الإمارات الكردية شبه المستقلة







كتيبة من الجيش العثماني المجرم اثناء التقدم للهجوم على المناطق المسيحية










صورة لاعدامات المسيحيين التي تقام في الشوارع







مسيحية تم نعذيبها بواسطة السكين بعد ثقب جسدها









 شنق المسيحيين في الشوارع








شهيدة مسيحية وابنها







مجموعة من الشهداء المسيحيين







فديو ذا صلة بالموضوع .....

[YOUTUBE]iWrhpsPy4oM[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## YAA (16 أبريل 2016)

صور بشعة جدا تمنيت لو انني كنت معهم


----------



## peace_86 (16 أبريل 2016)

*حتى وإن أنكرت الكتب والمراجع الإسلامية فالتاريخ لن يكذب..

ودماء الشهداء لن تسكت.. *


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

YAA قال:


> صور بشعة جدا تمنيت لو انني كنت معهم




*مع من ؟

مع المسيحيين ضد العثمانيين ؟
ام مع العثمانيين ضد المسيحيين ؟
*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *حتى وإن أنكرت الكتب والمراجع الإسلامية فالتاريخ لن يكذب..
> 
> ودماء الشهداء لن تسكت.. *




*مستحيل يضيع حق وراءه مطالب

نعم اخي الحبيب ...

كتب التاريخ العربي والاسلامي كلها مزيفة ولا تحتوي على المصداقية التأريخية المقرونة بالدلائل

التوأم المتلاصق مع علم التأريخ هو ( علم الاثار ) ولذلك فهما حاولوا من طمس تأريخ بقية الشعوب سيفشلوا
( لان التاريخ لا يقبل سوى الحقائق ) المقرونة بالاثار 

مسالة المجازر - الاختلاف الوحيد عليها هو ( سياسي )
لأن تركيا تقيم اقوى العلاقات مع امريكا ولديها قاعدة انجرليك
الامريكية وكذلك السفارة الاسرائيلية - فكثير من الدول وعلى راسهم امريكا لا تريد ازعاج تركيا بخصوص المجازر لانهم يعتبرونها الحليف الستراتيجي لهم  في المنطقة


ومع كل ذلك بدأت بذار الايمان ودماء الشهداء تعطي ثمارها

حتى التلفزيون المصري بدأ يحيي ذكرى المجازر

[YOUTUBE]688YsvZTv8s[/YOUTUBE]


ورأي بابا الفاتيكان

[YOUTUBE]CnnLE5x2Fl0[/YOUTUBE]


ولحد الان اكثر من 20 دولة اعترفت رسميا بالمجازر
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*احياء الذكرى 101 لمذبحة الارمن سيفو في لوس انجلوس*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/




 احيا عشرات الالاف الذكرى 101 لمذبحة  الارمن سيفة امام القنصلية التركية في لوس انجلوس حيث تضمنت مسيرة حاشدة  نددت بالابادة الجماعية للارمن على يد العثمانيين سنة 1915 ، وتميز هذا  العام بمشاركة واسعة من قبل ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري تضامنا  مع الارمن وللتنديد بالابادة الجماعية .
 هذا قامت قناة عشتار الفضائية بتغطية شاملة لهذه المسيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*يتبع .....


*


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2016)

متابع الموضوع  بشغف
الاسلام اينما وجد 
وجد التخلف والدمار معة


----------



## grges monir (1 مايو 2016)

الرودد التقليدية فى  الموضوع
شوف البوسنة والهرسك
شوف الحملات الصليبية
تزيييف غريب


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> متابع الموضوع  بشغف
> الاسلام اينما وجد
> وجد التخلف والدمار معة



*بالتأكيد اخي الحبيب

الاسلام دين الدمار والقتل والتخريب والتخلف الشديد

والعالم كله امامك - حيث الفرق الواضح الكبير بين الدول الاسلامية والعربية المتخلفة والعالم الحر الراقي المتطور
*



grges monir قال:


> الرودد التقليدية فى  الموضوع
> شوف البوسنة والهرسك
> شوف الحملات الصليبية
> تزيييف غريب




*مهما كان الزييف والتزييف - فكما قلت قبلا واكرر كلامي

التاريخ لا يقبل الزيف - لانه قائم على الحقائق المقرونة بالاثار 


شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم للرد والمتابعة

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة

ربي يحفظك ويخليك
*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*البرلمان الألماني يتبنى قرارا باعتبار مجازر تركيا ضد الأرمن إبادة جماعية*











​ 

 عشتارتيفي كوم- سبوتنيك/



 تبنى البرلمان الألماني قرارا جديدا يعتبر  المجازر التي ارتكبت ضد الأرمن، والتي وقعت أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى  على الأراضي التي كانت تحت سيطرة الدولة العثمانية آنذاك، إبادة جماعية.


 وكان الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان قد  دعا المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل إلى التعامل مع هذا القرار بما وصفه  بـ "المنطق السليم" قبل تصويت البرلمان.

 وتعود الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن إلى   زمن خلافة الإمبراطورية العثمانية، خلال الفترة 1915-1923، عندما رحّلت  القوات التركية مئات الآلاف من الأرمن إلى مناطق غير صالحة للسكن. ووفقاً  لتقديرات مختلفة، لقي 800 ألف إلى مليون ونصف مليون أرمني حتفهم.


* المتحدث باسم الحكومة التركية يرد على قرار البرلمان الألماني بشأن الأرمن
 قال المتحدث باسم الحكومة التركية نعمان قورطولموش إن مصادقة البرلمان  الألماني على قرار اعتبار مجازر الأرمن إبادة جماعية "خطأ تاريخي".*


*تركيا تسحب سفيرها لدى برلين*

 استدعت تركيا سفيرها لدى برلين للتشاور  بعد ساعات من قرار البرلمان الألماني [البوندستاغ] الاعتراف بمجازر وقعت ضد  الأرمن عام 1915 من قبل الإمبراطورية العثمانية، جرائم "إبادة جماعية"،  بحسب وكالة رويترز.


 وكان حزب "العدالة والتنمية" الحاكم في تركيا قد  أعلن على لسان الناطق باسمه ياسين أقطاي، أكد أن هذا القرار سيؤثر سلباً  على العلاقة بين البلدين.


 وصوتت أغلبية أعضاء البوندستاغ الألماني  (البرلمان) لصالح اعتبار ما وقع من الإمبراطورية العثمانية ضد الأرمن  كـ"إبادة جماعية"، فيما صوت نائب واحد ضد القرار وامتنع آخر عن التصويت.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*مرحبا باعتراف المانيا بالمجازر العثمانية ، حبيب أفرام : الحق لا يموت مع النضال*




 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/




رحّب رئيس الرابطة  السريانية، الرئيس الاسبق للاتحاد السرياني  العالمي حبيب افرام باعتراف  المجلس النيابي الالماني " البوندستاغ " في اليوم الثاني من حزيران عام  2016 بجريمة " ابادة الارمن وسائر الاقليات  والسريان والآشوريين واليونان"  في الامبراطورية العثمانية، مشددا على انها من الجرائم الدولية التي لا  يسرى عليها التقادم.


وأعتبر افرام أنها شهادة للتاريخ خاصة من دولة كانت حليفة للاتراك وعليها مسؤولية مضاعفة حول دورها المريب.


ووجه افرام الشكر الى الشعب الالماني عبر رسالة الى السفير في لبنان مارتين هوت .


وأكد افرام أن كلمة النائب  الالماني من أصل تركي سليم اوزدمير الذي قال فيها علينا أن نختار اما أن  نستمر في العيش مع الكذب أو نختار الحقيقة هي كلمة حق.


إنه صوت الضحايا يصرخ بعد مئة  عام وعام. لم ننسَ  دمهم. إنه انتصار معنوي، لأنه جزء من تاريخنا ومن  هويتنا ومن حضورنا ومن أحلامنا.



 وختم افرام هل تستمر تركيا في  الانكار ومخاصمة العالم ؟  أكثر من 20 دولة اعترفت بالمجازر . هل تبدأ  بمصالحة تاريخية مع شعوبنا عبر الاعتراف أولا. إن مسيرة شعبنا مستمرة حتى  الحقوق الكاملة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*ألمانيا تصف مذابح الأرمن “بالإبادة الجماعية”، رسالة على مسيحيي الشرق تلقّفها وعدم تجاهل مفاعيلها وإلّا!!!*









American Committee for Relief in the Near East

​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اليتيا/


 هيثم شلومو

 صادق البرلمان الألماني بالأمس على قرار  يصف مذابح الأرمن “بالإبادة الجماعية”، وصوت النواب الألمان بغالبية ساحقة  على قرار يعترف بإبادة الأرمن في عهد السلطنة العثمانية، في نص نددت به  بشدة أنقرة، الشريك الرئيسي لكن الصعب في مسألة حل أزمة الهجرة في أوروبا.


 وبعد استدعاء تركيا سفيرها في ألمانيا ردا  على القرار الألماني، أكدت المستشارة الألمانية أنغيلا ميركل أن القرار لن  يؤثر على علاقات بلادها الإستراتيجية والودية مع تركيا.


 لهذا القرار دلائل عدة أنّ الأرمن لم  ييأسوا طوال مئة عام من الضغط على المجتمع الدولي للاعتراف بتلك المجازر،  وعليهم الضغط على الدولة التركية كي تقوم باسترداد الأراضي التي سلبتها  السلطة منهم وعلى تركيا اعادة ترميم جميع الكنائس التي هدمت، وسحب سيطرتها  العسكرية عن مناطق المسيحيين التي استولت عليها مؤخراً واقفلت الكنائس.


 إنّ اللوبي الأرمني نجح في دفع دولة عظمى  كالمانيا للوقوف الى جانب القضية المسيحية في الشرق، لهذا على المسيحيين  تلقّف هذه الفرصة ودفع ألمانيا اكثر على لعب دور ريادي في المنطقة حفاظاً  على ما تبقى من وجود مسيحي في سوريا والعراق.


 عمل اللوبي الارمني لا بد أن يحرّك عمل  لوبيات اخرى كالسريان والموارنة على المطالبة بالمثل، حيث ان العثمانيين لم  يوفروا السريان والموارنة في مجازرهم، وحان الوقت لقيام لوبي مسيحي مشرقي،  يضم جميع مسيحيي الشرق وصولاً الى قبرص المحتلة من قبل الجيش التركي.


 مشكورة المانيا والعالم الحر في ما قامت  به، وهي رسالة ايضاً موجهة الى تركيا اليوم التي افعالها لا تقل شأناً عما  قام به العثمانيون بالامس، لكن متى يعي المسيحيون أنهم قوة كبيرة متى  اتحدوا؟ وهم حتى اللحظة لم يتوحدوا على خطة عمل واحدة!!! ليت الله ينير  عقول المسيحيين وهذه فرصتهم الوحيدة كي يتحدوا ويغيروا واقع الاضطهاد الذي  يطالهم.


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يونيو 2016)

*بس خلى بالك فى واحد فى البرلمان رفض ان هذه ابادة جماعية ...
وأنما هذا يدل على ان الشخص هذا له علم وثقافة ودراية بمجريات الامور والاحداث وأن هذا الشخص مُطلع على الفكر الصحيح وليس الخاطى الخ.......................


أعتقد ستكون رودد المسلمين هكذا 
بس صفعة قوية 



*​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *بس خلى بالك فى واحد فى البرلمان رفض ان هذه ابادة جماعية ...
> وأنما هذا يدل على ان الشخص هذا له علم وثقافة ودراية بمجريات الامور والاحداث وأن هذا الشخص مُطلع على الفكر الصحيح وليس الخاطى الخ.......................
> 
> 
> ...




*الذي لم يصوت او صوت بالضد هذه حالة طبيعية جدا في الدول والحكومات الديمقراطية
المانيا - بلد ديمقراطي الان وبأمتياز وقد قطع شوطا لا بأس به في مجال الحريات وحقوق الانسان


اما بالنسبة للمسلمين -
فالمسالة متباينة بينهم لوجود خلافات عقائدية ومذهبية متجذرة لديهم

فمن يتصور من المسلمين ان الحكم العثماني ممتاز ويمثل الاسلام والخلافة الاسلامية فبالتأكيد سيقف مع تركيا ضد مجازر المسيحيين

ومن يصف تركيا اصلا ( بالاحتلال العثماني ) ويرفض بشدة فكرة الخلافة وغيرها من الممارسات السياسية الاسلامية
فبالتأكيد سيقف مع الاعتراف  بالمجازر ضد تركيا
*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 يونيو 2016)

*



			اما بالنسبة للمسلمين -
فالمسالة متباينة بينهم لوجود خلافات عقائدية ومذهبية متجذرة لديهم

فمن يتصور من المسلمين ان الحكم العثماني ممتاز ويمثل الاسلام والخلافة الاسلامية فبالتأكيد سيقف مع تركيا ضد مجازر المسيحيين

ومن يصف تركيا اصلا ( بالاحتلال العثماني ) ويرفض بشدة فكرة الخلافة وغيرها من الممارسات السياسية الاسلامية
فبالتأكيد سيقف مع الاعتراف  بالمجازر ضد تركيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مصر ترفض الاثنين ...........
وبالرغم من ذلك لا تستطيع أن تعترف .......
لانها اسلامية
*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> 
> مصر ترفض الاثنين ...........
> وبالرغم من ذلك لا تستطيع أن تعترف .......
> ...




*لأن مصر تحاول ان تمسك العصا من المنتصف

هي لا تريد التبعية لتركيا = جانب وطني
وهي لا تريد الاعتراف بالمجازر= جانب اسلامي
وهي لا تريد ان تعطي حق للمسيحيين = جانب اسلامي ايضا لوجود الازهر وغيره من المراكز الاسلامية

عموما -

موقف مصر لا يبشر بالخير لحد الان على اقل تقدير
*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2016)

أشكرك اخويا باول علي الموضوع ولازم محدش ينسي أبدا هذه المجازر وغيرها من الإبادات الجماعيه والتصفيات العرقيه اللي حصلت في التاريخ 
احلي خبر هو اعتراف ألمانيا بالمجازر ديه ، ديه خطوة ممتازة عقبال باقي الدول


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> أشكرك اخويا باول علي الموضوع ولازم محدش ينسي أبدا هذه المجازر وغيرها من الإبادات الجماعيه والتصفيات العرقيه اللي حصلت في التاريخ
> احلي خبر هو اعتراف ألمانيا بالمجازر ديه ، ديه خطوة ممتازة عقبال باقي الدول




*لا شكر على واجب اختي الكريمة

مثل هكذا درس تأريخي يكون من الصعب جدا بل مستحيل نسيانه

ويجب مهما طال الزمن ان تتوضح كل الامور ويأخذ كل ذي حق حقه

وما مات حق وراه مطالب


مع الشكر والثناء لتعاطفكم الكريم وردكم البديع

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2016)

*مقتبس من الاستاذ الكتريك ...

*


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يصدر بيانًا بالذكرى "101" لمذابح سيفو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 أصدر اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني بيانًا  بالذكرى "101" لمذابح سيفو طالب فيه الرأي العام العالمي والإنسانية جمعاء  بالتنديد بهذه المذابح البشعة وما سببته من آلام ومآسي للشعوب الغير تركية  ولعدة أجيال، والضغط على الحكومة التركية وإجبارها على الإعتراف بوقوعها  وتحمُّل نتائجها.


 وتمنى الاتحاد أن تكون هذه المناسبة  الخالدة دافعًا قويًا لنا للعمل الوحدوي مع المؤسسات العائدة لشعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وبمختلف تسمياتها، والنضال من أجل تحقيق أماني  شعبنا وطموحاته ونيل حقوقه المشروعة في موطن الآباء والأجداد.


وفيما يلي نصُّ البيان:

 نحتفي اليوم بمناسبة أليمة على قلوبنا الا  وهي الذكرى "101" (المائة والواحد) لمذابح سيفو عام 1915/ 1918، وتخليدا  لشهدائنا الابرار الذين سقطوا في هذه المذبحة الرهيبة، والتي راح ضحيتها  حوالي 600 ألف من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في القسم الشمالي  من وطننا بيث نهرين، ومليون ونصف المليون من الشعب الأرمني الشقيق وعموم  المسيحيين في تركيا الحالية، عندما قام العثمانيون العنصريون المتعصبون  للعرق الطوراني، بأعمال وحشية بربرية يندى لها جبين الإنسانية، بدؤوها  بإعلان الجهاد ضد المسيحيين واقدم الجيش الحميدي السيئ السيت، وبمسانده  المرتزقة من بعض العشائر الكردية بسفك دماء الأبرياء العزل بدون رحمة أو  وازع ضمير، مستعملين أبشع أساليب القتل والتنكيل التي لم ينج منها حتى  الأطفال الرضع فإستباحوا أعراض النساء وشقوا بطون الحوامل وقتلوا الصغير  قبل الكبير في مجازر لم يعرف التاريخ الحديث مثيلًا لها، ومن نجا من  المجازر هاجر وفرَّ إلى البلدان المجاورة، وتمَّ الإستيلاء على ممتلكات  ومدن وقرى وأراضي تشكِّل الآن ثلث مساحة تركيا الحالية.


 نحتفي اليوم، بذكرى الشهداء الذين نزفوا  دماءً زكية على تراب وطننا التاريخي بيث نهرين، ونستلهم منها الدروس والعبر  لتَحمّل المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا وكل حسب موقعه لترسيخ قيمنا  الانسانية ورفض سياسة التهميش والاقصاء التي تمارس ضد أبناء شعبنا في  العراق والمنطقة عمومًا لأننا شعب اصيل وأصحاب الأرض والحضارة .


 ونشهد اليوم جريمةً لا تقل بشاعةً عن  جريمة مذابح سيفو، من تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي الذي إرتكب مجازر بحق أبناء  شعبنا وهجَّر أكثر من "150" ألفًا من الموصل وسهل نينوى، ولهذا نطالب من  حكومة إقليم كوردستان والحكومة المركزية وقوَّات التحالف بالإسراع في تحرير  الموصل ومنطقة سهل نينوى وهي آخر ما تبقَّى من مناطق شعبنا التاريخية  وضمان عودته إلى موطن آبائه وأجداده وفق قرارات دولية.


 ان مرور 101 عاما على مذابح سيفو وعدم  إعتراف تركيا حفيدة العثمانيين بارتكابها رغم إعتراف أكثر من عشرين دولة  بوقوعها، هو عار على جبينها وعلى جبين الإنسانية جمعاء، ولا بدَّ لها من  الإعتراف بالحقيقة كاملة غير منقوصة لتأخذ العدالة مجراها وتعاد الحقوق  المسلوبة لأصحابها الشرعيين .


 اننا في اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني نشدِّد  على مطالبتنا للرأي العام العالمي والإنسانية جمعاء بالتنديد بهذه المذابح  البشعة وما سببته من آلام ومآسي للشعوب الغير تركية ولعدة أجيال، والضغط  على الحكومة التركية وإجبارها على الإعتراف بوقوعها وتحمُّل نتائجها.
 ولتكن هذه المناسبة الخالدة دافعًا قويًا  لنا للعمل الوحدوي مع المؤسسات العائدة لشعبنا وبمختلف تسمياتها، والنضال  من أجل تحقيق أماني شعبنا وطموحاته ونيل حقوقه المشروعة في موطن الآباء  والأجداد.

 المجد والخلود لشهداء سيفو الأبرار
 المجد والخلود لشهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وشهداء الإنسانية


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

*15 حزيران 2016 *1  مئة عام وعام 
*

*سيفو لا تموت!*

حبيب أفرام



 

 حبيب افرام




أنتَ أمام تحدٍّ. تَنسى. 

تُغلق صفحة التاريخ والذكريات.
 تمحو الصور والأحداث والتهجير والقتل والذبح.
 مئة عام وعام من الدمع والأسى
 ألا يكفي؟
 ثمَّ أيها الحامل وهج قضية مسيحيي الشرق
 أَنزِل عن كتفيك هذا العبء  . 

قد تمَّ.
 ولا أحد مهتم.


 لا تركيا ستعترف. ليس في  ثقافتها ولا نهجها ولا فكرها أن تقرّ بأخطائها والخطايا . أن تعتذر. ولا  أن تعوّض أكيدا . ستستمر في الانكار والتبرؤ. ولن تجرؤ على مصالحة مع  تاريخها. ولا على نقد ذاتي . ولا على وقفة ضمير.


 ولماذا تفعل؟ حتى الرئيس الاميركي باراك اوباما لم يعتذر عن هول هيروشيما.


وحتى ادانة  البرلمانات  وآخرها ألمانيا واعترافها لن يفيد. فمن سيجُبر تركيا، وريثة العثمانيين على  قول الحقيقة.


أنتَ أمام تحدٍّ  نفسكَ . 

أنت َ بقايا السيوف
 تتذكَر.
تتعذّب. 

أصلا.
 ها هو  التاريخ يُعيد نفسه في مأساة جديدة. ها هوسيفو أمامنا. بصخب أقوى ومباشرة  على الهواء.                                                            
يذبحوننا. 

يقتلوننا. 

يقتلعوننا.
 يدمرِّون آثارنا كنائسنا أديرتنا أعمالنا حتى مقابرنا  بإسم  شريعة وفتاوى وغزو وسبي.


وأيضا وأيضا لا أحد يهتم.
وأنتَ أعجز من أن ُتغيَّر.
 ليس لديكَ وسائل سياستكَ. 
لا نفط لا جغرافيا لاعدد لا أصدقاء ولا حلفاء. تحاول.
 تحاور. 

تكتب. تصرخ.
 تقاوم حيث يمكن.
 تلتقي السفراء القيادات الأحزاب الاعلام،


الهمُّ في مكان آخر.

الشرق ساحة مجازر الآن.
 جهنم مفتوحة.
 كل يوم مئات القتلى والشهداء. 

أنتَ " فرقُ عملة".

تفجيراتٌ .
جنونٌ. 
ازدحامٌ. على درب جنّة موعودة بالدم.
الكلّ ضدّ الكل.
لا عقل لا منطق لا رؤية لا كرامة لا احترام لأي انسان لأي 
تنوع لأي تعدد لأي مساواة.
أنتَ أمام تحدٍّ. مئة عام وعام.
 لماذا حتى  تكتب؟


لماذا كنت تحتفل في 24 نيسان كما دأبتَ مع الاشقاء الأرمن منذ عشرات السنين؟.
أوفي 6 أيار مع المجاعة اللبنانية وشهداء الحرية كما في المئوية مع العماد ميشال عون
أو في 15 حزيران كما الكنيسة أرتأت للتمايز.  

بضعة نشاطات،
 تماثيل، 

أنصبة، 

أناشيد،
 صور،
  في مدن متعددة يحضرها بعض أصدقاء ثم يعود كلٌ الى روتينه.




النضالُ صار طُرفة. إِعجازا


حَمَلَ شعبُنا همَّه وهام   . 
  فقد الثقة بنفسه، بالوطن، بالجيران.                                                من طورعابدين الى أورميه الى القامشلي، الى سهل نينوى، نزيفٌ حتّى آخر مسيحيٍّ مشرقي.
 يفتش شعبنا عن جواز سفر.
 عن حلم  جنّة في غرب،
 عن دولة تحترمه كما هو،
 ليس كمواطن درجة ثانية، ولا كذمّي،  ولا ككافر، ولا كمشروع شهيد . 

في الشرق هذا سراب.
 مئة عام وعام.
 سيفو في دمنا.
 ربما تعبنا.
 ربما انتهينا .
 ربما لا أملْ.
 ربّما مازال فينا نبضٌ ما، عِرقٌ ما،
 ومن أجل كلِّ هذا.
 من أجل كل شهداء المسيحية المشرقية.     
 من أجل العظام والتراب والشجر والتراث والهوية والقديسين.
 حتى تبقى شعلة مضاءة لجيل آخر.
 قد يكون أفضل منّا.
ولأن أجمل التاريخ كان غداَ.
 سيفو لن تموت.  

 قررت الكنيسة السريانية تكريس ذكرى سيفو في 15 حزيران   

 سيفو أي السيف باللغة السريانية  هي المجازر العثمانية 

 ضدّ الارمن والسريان والآشوريين والكلدان واليونان
 رئيس الرابطة السريانية                                  

 الرئيس الاسبق للاتحاد السرياني العالمي


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن: “كل ليلة والدي يصرخ” كان الصراخ جزء من حياتنا، لقد مات مليون مرة*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


 صرخ ارمين واجنر في نومه حتى اليوم الأخير  “يحلم ويحلم بالمآسي التي شهدها وعانى منها.” صور مذبحة الأرمن مطبوعة في  ذهنه كما هي في الصور ، والتي خلدت أول إبادة جماعية في القرن العشرين.  اعتقل لأول مرة في معسكر اعتقال ومن ثم في المنفى، لم يتجاوز يوماً ألم  تجريده من كرامته. اليوم وصلت هذه الصرخات نهاية المطاف بعد أن اعترفت  ألمانيا “الاعتراف ليس فقط بالإبادة الجماعية للأرمن، بل أيضا بالمسؤولية،  والذنب” يؤكد ميشا واجنر، ابن ارمين من خلال عيني والدي نسترجع قصة الرجل  الذي شهد الإبادة الجماعية لمرتين، و حاول أن يعلن الحقيقة، وسط تجاهل  كبير، ورقابة، احرقت مؤلفاته.
 ولد ميشا واجنر في عام 1941 في نابولي،  وانتقل إلى روما في الستينات. عرف من الأب رجل في 55 من عمره شهد الإبادة  الجماعية وكان في المنفى، أب يصرخ في نومه: “كان الصراخ جزءا من حياته، لقد  كان جزء من عبء الأسرة “. أبٌ صامت شارد الذهن يحمل قي قلبه الكثير من  الالم والمآسي التي شهدها: “لم يتمكن من التحرر من هذا السجن، وبالتالي لا  يمكنه التواصل.” ميشا يعرف قصة والده، متعهد وملتزم بالسلام وحقوق الإنسان،  واعٍ لمعاركه – كتابات، الطعون والمؤتمرات – لإيقاظ ضمير الغرب (أوروبا  وألمانيا والولايات المتحدة) الذي لا يريد رؤية الحقيقة.
 عالم ميشا كان  بعيداً زمنياً وواقعياً عن عالم والده ارمين ، كما أن أحداث قصة والده لم  تكن تهمه. حتى عام1995، عندما قام بيتر كوكيوكيان بتمرير مواد مصورة من  معرض “Rifugio precario” (ملجأ غير آمن). ” لقد قمت برحلة في أعماق وجودي،  لاكتشاف والدي وفي نفس الوقت ماضي ميشا” قال ميشا واجنر بعد سنوات. “نحن  نرث الكثير من تجارب الحياة من والدينا. حتى 1995، لم يسبق لي أن تعاملت مع  قضية الأرمن، والدي لم يكن يحدثي أبدا، وانا لم اكن اطرح الاسئلة. سرعان  ما بدأت في البكاء عندما بدأت أتحدث في ذلك المؤتمر. كان هناك صندوق في  داخلي لم افتحه ابدا يخفي أشياء لم أكن أعرفها “.
 في هذا الدرج، وجد  ميشا جراح والده: “خيانة نفسه من أجل البقاء، العار، التجريد من كرامة  الإنسان تحت حذاء الوقاحة والغباء (في معسكرات الاعتقال). احسست بوالدي كما  لو كنت في الداخل وقد عانيت الكثير من الذل”. “لقد مات والدي عدة مرات، في  صحراء الأناضول من قبل، ثم في معسكرات الاعتقال، مات في كل مرة كانت تداس  كرامة الإنسان. هل فكرت يوماً ما يعنيه أن ترى الرجل يموت مرة، عشرة، مائة،  ألف، عشرة آلاف، مائة ألف، مليون مرة؟ أن تراهم بأم عينيك، فاما أن تموت  معهم أولا تموت، أن لا تموت اذاً عليك أن تحمل الذاكرة في داخلك بقية أيام  حياتك “.
 على قبر ارمين واجنر نقشٌ “أنا أحب العدل وأكره الظلم لذلك  انا أموت في المنفى” وهو نفس النقش الذي طلبه البابا غريغوري السابع. اليوم  المنفى انتهى، لكنه لم ينهي مهمته. التقط ارمين واجنر بكل جرأة الصور  للأرمن في المناطق التي يصعب الوصول إليها. وكتب في الرسالة: “أنا أعرف  طريق ارتكاب عمل من أعمال الخيانة العظمى، وأعي أني أساهم بجزء صغير  لمساعدة هؤلاء الفقراء، لذلك يملأني فرح أكثر من أي شيء آخر قمت به.” في  قصيدة “Der alte Mann”، كتب ما يلي: “ضميري يدعوني لأن اكون شاهدا. أنا صوت  المنفيين الصارخ في البرية “. في سترومبولي، على سقف غرفته وجدت هذه  الكلمات محفورة: “لقد أعطيت مهمة للعمل ، لكننا لا أستطيع إنجاز ذلك.”  اليوم دورميشا القيام بهذه المهمة، قال “اليوم أصرخ انا أيضا. من البكم  ولكن أصرخ أيضا. أنا ايضاً رجل مجروح”.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*بالصور ... زيارة البابا فرنسيس الى نصب شهداء الأرمن / أرمينيا - يريفان *




 











































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يحمل رسالة سلام إلى أرمينيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 سيزور البابا فرنسيس نصباً تذكارياً  للأرمن الذين ذبحتهم الإمبراطورية العثمانية عام 1915، مما سيشكل رحلة  حساسة من الناحية الدبلوماسية للبلاد الواقعة على الحدود مع تركيا.
 ينطلق البابا فرنسيس يوم الجمعة إلى  أرمينيا في زيارة تستمر ثلاثة أيام، تلك البلاد التي سترقبه وهو يطلق سرباً  من الحمام على الحدود الأرمينية التركية. كما سيزور نصب تزيتزيرناكابيرد  التذكاري لتخليد الشهداء منذ قرن من الزمان في يريفان.
 إلا إنه من غير المرجح أن يصف البابا فرنسيس المذبحة على أنها "إبادة جماعية"، فهذا المصطلح يشهد خلافاً حامي الوطيس مع الأتراك.
 ففي حديث مع الصحفيين، قال الناطق الرسمي  باسم حاضرة الفاتيكان الأب فيديريكو لومباردي أن الفاتيكان يفضل استعمال  التعبير الأرمني "Medz Yeghern" الذي يعني "جريمة كبرى".
 وأضاف: "قال صديق أرمني أن عبارة 'جريمة  كبرى' تحمل معنى أقوى من عبارة 'الإبادة الجماعية'، وأنا أفضل أن استخدم  هذه العبارة كي لا أقع في شرك الأسئلة التي تدور فقط حول استخدام كلمة".
 وقد وصف البابا بالفعل عمليات القتل  الجماعي للأرمن على أنها إبادة جماعية. إلا أنه عندما فعل ذلك في نيسان  2015، دفع تركيا إلى استدعاء سفيرها لدى الكرسي الرسولي، وعاد بعدها طبعاً.
 هناك في الكرسي الرسولي من يعتقد أنه  نظراً لأن البابا فرنسيس قد استخدم هذه العبارة بالفعل، فليس هناك حاجة  لتكرارها خلال الزيارة المقبلة.
 أوضح الأب لومباردي أنه عندما كان البابا  في الأرجنتين، فإنه قد تصادق مع قس إنجيلي أرمني قامت ابنته الصحفية،  ايفانجيلينا هيميتيان، بكتابة سيرة البابا فرنسيس. كما إنها ستكون من بين  ستمائة من الصحفيين الذين سيغطون الزيارة إلى البلاد.
 سيصل البابا إلى يريفان يوم الجمعة حيث سيلتقي مع رئيس الكنيسة الأرمنية الرسولية الكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني والرئيس سيرج سركسيان.
 وسيتوجه يوم السبت إلى النصب التذكاري  مستذكراً نحو مليون ونصف أرمني كان العثمانيون قد قتلوهم. كما سيصلي هناك  ويلتقي مع أحفاد الذين اضطهدوا آنذاك. وسيسافر في وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم  إلى مدينة جايموري، وهي المدينه التي ضربها زلزال عنيف في عام 1980. وأثناء  وجوده هناك، سيزور داراً للأيتام ويحتفل بالقداس الشعبي العام وهو الوحيد  خلال الرحلة.
 وسيعود في المساء إلى يريفان حيث سيشارك  في اجتماع مسكوني وفي صلاة من أجل السلام، في حين سيشارك يوم الأحد في  ليتورجيا بالكاتدرائية الأرمنية الرسولية. وأخيراً، فإنه سيسافر إلى دير  خور فيراب حيث سيطلق سرباً من الحمام باتجاه جبل أرارات، وهو جبل على  الحافة الشرقية من تركيا.
 ليس البابا فرنسيس أول بابا يذهب إلى  أرمينيا. ففي العام 2001 زار البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني البلاد ووقع على  وثيقة تصف المجازر التي وقعت في عام 1915على أنها إبادة جماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني بالتعاون مع جمعية كلدوآشور يقيم أمسية إستذكارية لمذابح سيفو*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار "ستبقى مذابح سيفو خالدةً في  ذاكرة الأجيال"  وبمناسبة الذكرى "101" لمذابح سيفو 1915 / 1918 يقيم اتحاد  بيث نهرين الوطني بالتعاون مع منظمة كلدو آشور للحزب الشيوعي الكوردستاني  أمسية إستذكارية للمذابح يوم الجمعة الموافق 24 حزيران 2016 في الساعة  السابعة مساءًا وفي حدائق المنظمة في عنكاوا.
 والدعوة عامة للجميع


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2016)

السرياني العالمي والقومي الكلداني يحيون  الذكرى الاولى بعد المئة لمجازر سَيفوSayfo 1915 ومرور عامين على سقوط  نينوى بيد تنظيم داعش عام 2014







عشتارتيفي كوم/

*جبّار: داعيًا الحكومات للوقوف في وجه هذه الحملة الشرسة على مسيحيي المنطقة*

*مراد: قاومنا ورفضنا توطين الفلسطينيين ونعود لنرفض الان توطين السوريين*


 لمناسبة الذكرى الأولى بعد المئة لمجازر  سَيفوSayfo التي ارتكبت بحق الشعب الآشوري الكلداني السرياني من قبل  السلطنة العثمانية العام 1915 ومرور عامين على سقوط نينوى بيد تنظيم داعش  عام 2014، أقام حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي والمجلس القومي الكلداني  مهرجانا سياسيا ومعرضا تشكيليا في مبنى بلدية الجديدة – البوشرية السد  تخللهما  كلمات سياسية وقصائد شعرية ومشهد مسرحي.

  بعد النشيدين الوطنيين اللبناني والعراقي، كانت  كلمة افتتاحية لنقيب الممثلين في لبنان الأستاذ جان قسيس.
 حضر الاحتفال كل من  رئيس حزب الاتحاد  السرياني العالمي إبراهيم مراد وعضو المكتب السياسي للمجلس القومي الكلداني  جنان جبّار، غبطة البطريرك مار بشارة بطرس الراعي ممثلاً بالاب جان  الهاشم، فخامة الرئيس ميشال سليمان ممثلاً بالاستاذ بشارة خيرالله، الدكتور  سمير جعجع رئيس حزب القوات اللبنانية ممثلاً بالدكتور ادي ابي اللمع، رئيس  حزب الكتائب اللبنانية النائب سامي الجميّل ممثلاً بالسيدة فدوى يعقوب،  رئيس حزب الوطنيين الأحرار النائب دوري شمعون ممثلاً بالسيد داني الجمّال،  الوزير سجعان قزي ممثلاً بالسيد موسى فغالي، النائب اللواء ادغار معلوف  ممثلاً بالاستاذ ادي معلوف، اللواء عباس ابراهيم مدير عام الامن العام  ممثلاً بالكولونيل وديع خاطر، مدير عام امن الدولة الواء جورج قرعة ممثلاً  بالرئد جوزف الغفري، المطران جورج صليبا راعي أبرشية جبل لبنان وطرابلس  للسريان الأرثوذكس، المطران دانيال كورية متروبوليت بيروت للسريان  الأرثوذكس، المطران ميشال قصرجي رئيس الطائفة الكلدانية في لبنان ممثلاً  بالأب رفاييل كبّلي، رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان في اقليم كردستان  ضياء بطرس، رئيس بلدية الجديدة البوشرية السد الأستاذ أنطوان جبارة، الكشاف  السرياني اللبناني فوج هنيبعل الموسيقي، وعدد كبير من الفاعليات الحزبية  والجمعيات وأعضاء البلديات والمخاتير وأبناء الشعب العراقي في لبنان.

 كلمة المجلس القومي الكلداني التي تلاها  السيد جنان جبار  تطرق فيها إلى الوضع المأساوي الذي يتعرض له شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في الشرق الأوسط والمتلخص بالقتل والتهجير  القسري ومحاولات مستديمة لمحو حضارة هذا الشعب القديمة المتجذرة في أرضه،  متأسفًا على ما آلت إليه أوضاع شعبنا من فقر وتهجير نتيجة الطائفية المقيتة  التي تهيمن على دول الشرق بالأخص سوريا والعراق، داعيًا الحكومات للوقوف  في وجه هذه الحملة الشرسة على مسيحيي المنطقة كما دعا المجتمع الدولي أجمع  لتسليط الضوء على ما يحصل من مجازر وظلم مؤكدًا أن ما يحصل سيترك وصمة عار  على جبين ما وصفها بالبشرية الصماء، في الختام عوّل على أهمية هذا المعرض  الفني الذي يجسد ما تعرض له هذا الشعب المقهور من تعذيب وقتل وتهجير شاكرًا  كل من ساهم في إنجاح هذا المعرض.

 من بعدها كانت الكلمة لرئيس حزب الاتحاد  السرياني العالمي إبراهيم مراد الذي استحضر في كلمته المجازر التي ارتكبت  بحق مسيحيي الشرق من عام ١٩١٥ حيث ارتكبت السلطنة العثمانية مجازر سيفو  وتبعها عدة مجازر في العراق وسوريا وصولًا إلى ما جرى في نينوى من سنتين  وختامها ما حصل في القامشلي في الأسبوع الفائت من استهداف للأبرياء في ذكرى  مجازر السيفو حيث كان يتواجد مجموعة من رجال الدين ومن بينهم بطريرك  الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني مدينًا هذا  التفجير شادًّا على أيادي أبطال المجلس العسكري السرياني السوري الذين  يضحون بأرواحهم لردّ بصمات الإرهاب عن شعبنا والأبرياء، مؤكدًا أن كل ما  يحصل لمسيحيي الشرق منذ ١٤٠٠ عام إلى الآن هدفه إلغاء ديننا وقوميتنا ومحو  تاريخنا ودثر حضارتنا بفكر إلغائي متخلف لا يتقبل الطرف الآخر.

 كما اوضح مراد انه في العام 2014 حمّلنا  تبعات ما جرى من مجازر وتهجير طالت مسيحيي العراق في نينوى حكومة بغداد  المركزية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان العراق جراء انسحاب الجيش العراقي وقوات  البشمركة من ارض المعركة وترك شعبنا يتهجر، لذا نأبى ان نعيش احداث نينوى  من جديد بل مصممين على تحريرها بايدينا وبتضحياتنا وبدماء شعبنا من دون ان  ننتظر احداً ليتفضّل علينا بمنّةوتضحية وسنعمل لتصبح نينوى منطقة حكم ذاتي  او محافظة للشعب الاشوري الكلداني السرياني في ظل حماية دولية.

 تطرق بعدها إلى وضع اللاجئين من عراقيين  وسوريين رافضًا رفضًا قاطعًا مشروع التوطين مؤكدًا أننا قاومنا  ورفضنا  قبلها توطين الفلسطيين ونعود لنرفض الآن توطين السوريين أو أيٍّ كان،  مشدّدًا على مساعدة اللاجئين بما يمكن لكن بلادهم بانتظارهم وعليهم العودة  إليها وعدم تركها لسارقي الحضارة والإنسانية مستذكرًا تاريخ مسيحيي لبنان  ومحاولة تهجيرهم لكنهم أبوا إلا البقاء والقتال للدفاع عن أرضهم أرض آبائهم  وأجدادهم داعيًا العراقيين والسوريين  المسيحيين للسير على خطى مسيحيي  لبنان وعدم ترك أرضهم مهما حصل، كما انتقد كل من يقف بوجه تشكيل مجموعات  عسكرية مسيحية  للدفاع عن الأرض والعرض ضاربًا المثل بالأهمية العظمى  للتضحيات والبطولات التي يقوم بها المجلس العسكري السرياني في سوريا والذي  لولاه لما تحرر ما تحرر اليوم من مناطق الجزيرة السورية، ودعا الدول  الإسلامية إلى عدم الاكتفاء بتنديد وشجب لما يقوم به داعش من مجازر  وانتهاكات باسم الدين الإسلامي إذ إن الكلام لا يكفي، وفي الختام دعا مراد  المجتمع المسيحي بلبنان إلى التوحد حول مشروع سياسي ورؤية ونظرة موحدة كي  لا يصيبنا ما أصاب أهلنا في العراق وسوريا، وعدم استبعاد وجود حاضنة  للإرهاب وطمأنة أنفسنا بعدم قدرة داعش على استهداف أمننا وسلمنا بل علينا  أن نكون حذرين متيقظين لهذا الخطر دونما استخفاف بهول هذا الخطر، ودعا إلى  عدم ربط مصير لبنان بمصير الدول والحكام في الدول المجاورة لأن تداعيات ذلك  ندفع ثمنه والتأخر بانتخاب رئيس للجمعورية خير دليل على ذلك وعلينا أن  نتكاتف من أجل مصلحة وطننا لأنها فوق كل اعتبار.

 بعدها ألقى كل من الشاعرين العراقيين فوزي  نعيم وفلاح عظمت قصيدتين تجسدان ما يحصل في العراق تبعها عمل مسرحي قصير  تمثيل نورمان عصام وفادي ابلحد والذي جسد فيه معاناة شعبنا وضرورة الدفاع  عن الأرض التي هي الأم التي قدمت الكثير لنا وحان دورنا لندافع عنها بما  نملك ولا نستغني عنها.

 ختاماً، قدمت دروع تكريمية لرئيس اللجنة  المستقلة لحقوق الإنسان في إقليم كوردستان العراق الأستاذ ضياء بطرس، ونقيب  الممثلين في لبنان الأستاذ جان قسيس وللفنانين المشاركين في المعرض الذي  افتُتح بحضور ديني وسياسي وشعبي حاشد.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2016)

*النص الكامل لحديث البابا فرنسيس خلال رحلة العودة من أرمينيا إلى إيطاليا*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 قال البابا فرنسيس في حواره مع الصحفيين  على متن الرحلة العائدة من أرمينيا:"بالنسبة لي، الوحدة تتفوق دائماً على  النزاع، لكن هنالك طرقا مختلفة لنكون سوياً. هنالك شيء ما لا يعمل بصورة  جيدة في الاتحاد الأوروبي. إنه بحاجة إلى أفكار خلاقة وهنالك حاجة إلى  إتحاد جديد. وشرح البابا لماذا استعمل كلمة "إبادة" جماعية، كما اعتاد أن  يستعملها في الماضي، وأضاف أن قصده من ذلك بالدرجة الأولى هو أن يؤكد حقيقة  أن القوى الكبرى قد أدارت ظهرها إلى القتل الجماعي الذي أصاب الأرمن، وإلى  الجرائم التي ارتكبها هتلر وستالين. لكن برغوليو نفى احتمالية ’حكم بابوي  ثنائي‘ وذلك بسبب وجود بابا سابق.
 تبدو وكأنك تدعم الاتحاد الأوروبي كما فعل  يوحنا بولس الثاني من قبل. هل أنت قلق من أن خروج بريطانيا من الاتحاد  الأوروبي قد يؤدي إلى تفكك أوروبا وإلى حرب؟
 "هنالك حرب تجري على أرض الواقع في  أوروبا. كما أن هنالك شعورا بالانقسام، ليس فقط في أوروبا. فكر في  كاتالونيا واسكتلندا في العام الماضي... أنا لا أقول أن هذه الانقسامات  خطيرة لكنها تحتاج إلى فحصها بعناية قبل اتخاذ أي خطوة نحو الانفصال، فهناك  حاجة إلى حوار وإلى إيجاد حلول ذات جدوى. لم أدرس الأسباب التي أدت إلى  اتخاذ بريطانيا العظمى هذا القرار. إلا أنه، يتم اتخاذ بعض القرارات من أجل  الحصول على التحرر. فعلى سبيل المثال، حررت كل دول أمريكا اللاتينية  وأفريقيا نفسها من الحكم الاستعماري. إن ذلك أكثر قابلية للإستيعاب، لأن  ذلك يتعلق بحضارة وطريقة تفكير. إلا أن الانفصال الذي يتم في بلد ما، في  اسكتلندا على سبيل المثال، يشير إليه السياسيون على أنه ’بلقنة‘، وهذا لا  يعني تهجم على البلقانيين. بالنسبة لي تتفوق الوحدة دائماً على الصراع، لكن  الوحدة تأتي في أشكال وأصناف مختلفة. الأخوة أفضل من البعد. الجسور أفضل  من الجدران. وكل ذلك يدعونا إلى أن نتأمل: هل تستطيع دولة ما أن تقول ’أنا  في الاتحاد الأوروبي، وأريد الاحتفاظ بعوامل معينة تمثل حضارتي؟ إن الخطوة  التي على الاتحاد الأوروبي أن يتخذها لإعادة اكتشاف قوة جذوره هو أن يسير  خطوة نحو الإبداع كما هو الحال نحو’انفصال‘صحي. وبكلمات أخرى يجب منح حرية  أكثر وقرار مستقل لدول الاتحاد. خذ بعين الاعتبار نوعا آخر من الاتحاد.  هنالك حاجة للإبداع فيما يخص الوظائف والاقتصاد. ففي ايطاليا، تبلغ نسبة  الذين يبلغون من العمر أقل من 25 سنة والعاطلين عن العمل أربعين بالمئة.  هنالك شيء خاطئ في هذا التكتل الاتحادي. لكن دعنا لا نلقي بعيداً هذا الطفل  مع مياه الاستحمام، وأن نحاول إعادة خلق شيء جديد. فالإبداع والخصوبة هما  كلمتان رئيسيتان للاتحاد الأوروبي.
 لماذا قررت أن تضيف كلمة "إبادة" جماعية  في الكلمة التي ألقيتها في القصر الرئاسي؟ وآخذاً بعين الاعتبار كم هو مؤلم  هذا الموضوع، هل تعتقد أنه يخدم السلام؟
 "عندما طرح موضوع الابادة الجماعية في  الأرجنتين، كانت العبارة المستعملة في كاتدرائية بوينس أيرس دائماً هي  إبادة جماعية، لقد وضعنا صليباً من حجر على المذبح الثالث إلى اليسار لتذكر  الإبادة الأرمنية. أنا لم أعرف كلمات أخرى تمثل هذا الموضوع. عندما أتيت  إلى روما، سمعت عبارة "الشر الأكبر" وبلغوني أن الإبادة الجماعية هي  هجومية. تحدثت دائماً عن ثلاث إبادات جماعية وقعت في القرن الماضي وهي:  الإبادة الأرمنية، وإبادة هتلر، وإبادة ستالين. كان هنالك إبادة أخرى في  إفريقيا لكن هذه الإبادات الثلاث وقعت في إطار الحربين العالميتين. يقول  البعض أن هذا ليس صحيحاً، فلم يكن هنالك إبادة جماعية. قال لي محام بأنها  عبارة فنية وأنها مرادفة للقتل الجماعي. فالإعلان عن إبادة جماعية تشمل دفع  تعويضات.عندما كنت أعد كلمتي للاحتفال بعيد القديس بطرس السنة الماضية،  أدركت أن يوحنا بولس الثاني قد استعمل هذه العبارة وإنني وضعت ما قاله بين  قوسين. إنها لم تخلق رد فعل معين، فقد أصدرت الحكومة التركية بياناً  واستدعت بعد أيام سفيرها إلى أنقرة، وهو بالمناسبة سفير جيد! وقد عاد من  جديد منذ أشهر قليلة. من حق كل شخص أن يحتج. لم تحتوِ كلمتي على هذه  العبارة. لكن بعد سماعي لهجة خطاب الرئيس الأرمني، وحيث أنني كنت قد  استعملت هذه العبارة من قبل، كان سيبدو أمراً مستغرباً لو لم أكرّر نفس  الشيء الذي قلته في السنة الماضية. يوم الجمعة الماضي، كان هنالك شيء أردت  أن أؤكد عليه: بخصوص الإبادة الجماعية والإبادتين اللتين تلتا ذلك،  واللواتي أدارت القوى الدولية العظمى ظهرها لها. فخلال الحرب العالمية  الثانية، كان لدى بعض القوى الفرصة ليلقوا بقنابلهم على الخطوط الحديدية  التي تؤدي إلى أوشفيتز لكنهم لم يفعلوا ذلك. وفي إطار الإبادات الجماعية  الثلاث، هنالك سؤال تاريخي يجب أن يسأل: لماذا لم تفعلوا شيئاً؟ أنا لا  أعلم إذا كان ذلك صحيحاً، لكنهم يقولون أنه عندما اضطهد هتلر اليهود قال:  ’من سيتذكر الأرمن؟ لنفعل نفس الشيء مع اليهود‘. على أية حال، لم تكن لدي  النية أبداً أن أتهجم على أحد باستعمال تلك العبارة، فقد استعملتها بطريقة  موضوعية".
 هناك بابا وبابا فخري. هذه العبارة أطلقها  جورج غانسوين، محافظ البيت البابوي، وقد أشعلت نقاشاً كما يبدو أنها قد  أطلقت فكرة رئاسة بابوية "مشتركة". فهل هنالك بابوان؟
 "كان هنالك وقت عندما كان هنالك ثلاثة  بابوات! أنا لم أطلع على هذه التصريحات. إن بندكتس السادس عشر هو بابا  فخري، فقد أوضح ذلك في 11 شباط عندما أعلن نيته في للاستقالة في 28 شباط  التالي. وقد قال أنه اختار الانسحاب من أجل أن يساعد الكنيسة من خلال  الصلاة. ويعيش بندكتس حالياً في ذلك الدير، وهو يصلي. ذهبت إلى هنالك عدة  مرات لرؤيته، كما تحدثنا مع بعضنا عبر الهاتف، وبعدها بيوم بعث لي مذكرة  يشكرني على هذه الزيارة. لقد قلت سابقاً إن وجود جدٌ حكيم هو بمثابة هبة.  وحتى أنني قلت ذلك أمامه وبادرني بالضحك. بالنسبة لي، إنه البابا السابق،  فهو جدٌّ حكيم، ورجل يدعمني بصلواته. لن أنسى أبداً الكلمة التي ألقاها إلى  الكرادلة في 28 شباط عندما قال: ’إن من سيخلفني هو بينكم؛ وأنا أعده  بالطاعة‘. وقد قام ذلك بالفعل! كما أنني أسمع إشاعات، على الرغم من أنني لا  أعرف إذا كانت صحيحة، حول ما يبدو أن البعض قد ذهب إليه متذمراً بشأن  البابا الجديد وأنه قد تخلص منهم بأسلوبه البافاري. وإذا كان هذا صحيحاً،  فمن المفهوم أنه رجل ملتزم بكلامه، وبأنه رجل صادق. إنه البابا السابق.  إنني أشكر علناً بندكتس السادس عشر لأنه فتح الباب ليكون هنالك بابوات  سابقون. وفي هذه الأيام، من منا سيعيش لفترة أطول، هل نستطيع أن نقود كنيسة  عندما نصل إلى سن معين مع كل هذه الآلام والأوجاع؟ لقد فتح هذا الباب. لكن  هنالك بابا واحد، والبابا الآخر هو بابا سابق. فلربما سيكون في المستقبل  اثنان أو ثلاثة، لكنهم سابقون. وبعد غد ستكون الذكرى الخامسة والستون  لرسامة بندكتس الكهنوتية. سيكون هنالك احتفال صغير مع رؤساء الكوريا  الرومانية لأنه يفضل شيئا صغيرا، ومتواضعا جداً. وسوف أتحدث بكلمات قليلة  لهذا الرجل العظيم، المصلي والشجاع، الذي هو بابا سابق وليس ’بابا ثاني‘،  فهو صادق لكلامه وحكيم جداً".
 لقد شجعت المجمع الأرثوذكسي الذي عقد اجتماعاته في كريت، ما هو تقييمك له؟
 "إيجابي! إنه يمثل خطوة نحو الأمام على  الرغم من أنه ليس مكتملاً مئة بالمئة، لكنه ما يزال خطوة للأمام. إن  الأسباب التي قدمتها بعض الكنائس لتغيبها صادقة وهناك أمور يجب حلها:  فرؤساء الأساقفة الكبار الأربعة الذين لم يحضروا إنما أرادوا أن يتم عقده  في مرحلة لاحقة. لكنك تستطيع أن تفعل ما تريد بخطوتك الأولى. فعلى سبيل  المثال، يحبو الأطفال كالقطط عندما يبداون خطواتهم الاولى ثم يمشون. إن  الحقيقة الخالصة في عقد هذه الكنائس اجتماعاً هو أن ينظر المرء في عيون  الآخرين، وان يصلي الجميع سوياً ويتحدثوا مع بعضهم البعض. إن ذلك شيء  إيجابي وأنا ممتن للرب. وفي لقائهم القادم سيحضر المزيد".
 أثناء حديثه في دبلن في الأيام الماضية،  قال الكاردينال ماركس أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بحاجه لأن تعتذر لجماعة  المثليين بسبب تهميشها لهؤلاء الأشخاص.
 "دعني أكرر ماذا يقول التعليم الكاثوليكي:  لا يجب إيقاع التمييز ضدهم، بل يجب احترامهم وتقديم العناية الرعوية لهم.  فبالإمكان التنديد بهم، ليس لأسباب أيديولوجية ولكن لسلوكهم السياسي، فبعض  مظاهراتهم تتسم بالعدوانية نحو الآخرين. المشكلة تكمن عندما يكون شخص في  ذلك الظرف يتسم بالإرادة الطيبة ويبحث عن الله. من نحن لنصدر الأحكام؟  علينا أن نقدم الإرشاد الجيد، ونسير بما ينص عليه التعليم الكاثوليكي. فلدى  بعض البلدان والحضارات بالطبع، تقليد معين وعقلية مختلفة عندما تأتي إلى  هذه القضية. أعتقد أن الكنيسة، أو بالأحرى المسيحيين، لأن الكنيسة مقدسة،  ألا يقدموا الاعتذار فحسب، كما قال الكاردينال ’الماركسي‘...وإنما عليهم أن  يعتذروا أيضاً إلى الفقراء والنساء اللاتي يتم استغلالهن، عليهم أن يقدموا  الاعتذار على مباركتهم للأسلحة ولعدم تمكنهم من تقديم الإرشاد للعديد من  العائلات. وكطفل، أتذكر الثقافة الكاثوليكية المنغلقة في بوينس آيرس: لم  يكن بالإمكان لأحد أن يدخل إلى بيت زوجين مطلقين.. إنني أتحدث عمّا كان قبل  ثمانين عاماً. لقد تغيرت الثقافة والحمدلله. وكمسيحيين نحن بحاجة إلى  تقديم العديد من الاعتذارات ليس فقط لهذا السبب: فغفران الرب، هي كلمة نميل  دائماً إلى نسيانها. فالكاهن ’كسيد‘بدلاً عن الكاهن كأب، والكاهن الذي  يوبخ بدلاً من الكاهن الذي يعانق ويسامحنا... هنالك العديد من رجال الدين  المباركين في المستشفيات والسجون، لكن لا ينظر إليهم لأن القداسة هي  التواضع. فالبذاءة من ناحية أخرى وقحة ومبهرجة. هناك العديد من المنظمات  التي تحتوي على أناس طيبين وأناس ليس طيبين بما فيه من الكفاية. نحن  المسيحيين لنا العديد من العبر من الأم تريزا... يجب ألا نصاب بالصدمة إن  هذا هو كل ما يخص حياة الكنيسة. جميعنا قديسون لأنه لدينا الروح القدس  لكننا جميعنا خطأة، أنا أولهم وأكثرهم خطيئة".
 اليوم تحدثت عن النعم التي تتشارك بها  الكنائس. وحيث أنك ذاهب إلى السويد في تشرين الأول للاحتفال بالذكرى  المئوية الخامسة للإصلاح، هل تعتقد بأنه الوقت مناسب ليس فقط لتذكر الجروح  التي أصابت الجانبين، وإنما لإدراك بأن هذه النعم قد تزيل حرمان لوثر من  قبل الكنيسة؟
 "أنا لا أعتقد أن نوايا لوثر كانت خاطئة،  لقد كان مصلحاً، ولربما لم تكن بعض الوسائل التي اتبعها صحيحة في حينه، لو  نقرأ قصة "الراعي" Pastor -اللوثري الألماني الذي انتقل إلى الكاثوليكية-  ندرك أن الكنيسة لم تكن في الواقع نموذجاً يستحق التقليد: كان هناك فساد،  ودنيوية، وارتباط بالمال والسلطة. لقد احتج على هذا، فقد كان ذكياً واتخذ  خطوة إلى الأمام لتبرير ما فعله. واليوم يتفق البروتستنت والكاثوليك على  عقيدة التبرير: لم يكن مخطئاً في هذه النقطة الهامة بالذات. لقد ابتكر دواء  للكنيسة، لكن هذا الدواء صار صلباً كشيء ما، كنظام، وكوسيلة للقيام بهذه  الأمور، للإيمان، ومن بعده كان هنالك زوينكلي، وكالفن ومن وراءهم كان هنالك  مبدأ "أن الشعوب على دين اسيادها" cuius regio eius religio. نحن بحاجة  لفهم تاريخ ذلك الوقت، فليس من السهل فهم ذلك. ثم سارت الأمور بموجب  الوثيقة المتعلقة بتبرير الأكثر ثراء. الانقسامات موجودة، لكنها تعتمد على  الكنائس. كان هناك كنيستان لوثريتان في بوينس آيرس لكنهما كانتا تفكران  بطريقة مختلفة، فليس هنالك وحدة أيضاً في الكنيسة اللوثرية. فالفرق هو ربما  ما تسبب لنا بأذى كثير والآن نحن نحاول أن نتعرف على أي طريق نسلكه لنلتقي  مرة أخرى بعد خمسمائة عام. أعتقد أنه علينا أولاً أن نصلي معا. ثانياً نحن  بحاجة إلى مساعدة الفقراء واللاجئين حيث يعاني العديد منهم، وأخيراً على  اللاهوتيين أن يبحثوا سوياً... إنها رحلة طويلة. لقد قلت مرة مازحاً: إنني  مدرك متى سيأتي يوم الوحدة، إنه اليوم الذي يلي مجيء الرب. نحن لا ندرك متى  سيرسل الروح القدس هذه النعمة. إلا أننا في هذه الأثناء يجب أن نعمل سوياً  للسلام".
 منذ أسبوع أو نحو ذلك تحدثت عن إعداد لجنة  لدراسة إمكانية رسم النساء كشماسات، هل تم إنشاء ذلك؟ أحياناً يتم إنشاء  بعض اللجان من أجل تأجيل أمر ما.
 "كان هنالك رئيس أرجنتيني يقول لرؤساء  آخرين: عندما لا تريدون حل مشكلة، قوموا بإنشاء لجنة. لقد كنت أول من صدم  بهذا الخبر لأنه في الحوار الذي تم مع مسؤولي الدين الكبار، سألوني ’لقد  سمعنا أنه كان هناك شماسات في القرون الأولى. هل بالإمكان إجراء المزيد من  النظر في هذا الأمر؟‘. هذا كل ما سألوه وأنا قلت أنني عرفت لاهوتياً سورياً  قال لي مرة: ’نعم لقد كان هنالك بالفعل، لكن لا نعرف بالتأكيد إذا ما  كانوا قد رسموا‘.لقد تواجدوا بالفعل وساعدوا في ثلاث مجالات: تعميد النساء،  ومسح الزيت ما قبل وبعد العماد للنساء، وفي حالات عندما تذهب الزوجة  متذمرة إلى الكاهن حول لجوء زوجها إلى العنف: عندها يطلب الأسقف من الشماسة  أن تنظر إلى الكدمات على جسد المرأة. في اليوم التالي، كتبت الصحافة:  ’الكنيسة تفتح المجال لرسم شماسات‘.
 وتم الطلب مني أن أختار أسماء لتشكيل  اللجنة وهي موجودة على طاولة مكتبي الآن، وإنني على وشك إنشائها. لكن هنالك  أمرأ آخر: منذ عام ونصف شكلت لجنة من اللاهوتيات الذين عملوا مع  الكاردينال ريلكو وكان عملهم جيداً. بالنسبة لي، إن دور المرأة ليس مهماً  مثل طريقة تفكيرها. فالنساء تفكر بطريقة مختلفة عن الرجال، ولا يمكن اتخاذ  قرار سليم دون استشارة النساء، كما فعلت مسبقاً في بوينس آيرس. فالنساء ترى  الأشياء من وجهة نظر أخرى ويكون الحل النهائي مثمراً وجميلاً جداً. وأود  أن أؤكد أن طريقة الفهم والتفكير والرؤيا أكثر أهمية من الدور الذي يقمن  به. وأكرر مرة أخرى، أن الكنيسة هي المرأة، والكنيسة ليست عانساً، إنما  عروس يسوع المسيح.
 ما هي مشاعرك، وما هو تفكيرك، وما هي صلواتك لمستقبل الشعب الأرمني؟
 أتمنى لهذا الشعب العدالة والسلام وإنني  أصلي لذلك لأنه شعب شجاع. وأنا مدرك أن العديد يعملون لتحقيق ذلك. لقد كنت  سعيداً جداً في الأسبوع الماضي لأرى صورة بوتن مع الرئيسين الأرمني والأذري  فهما على الأقل يتحدثان مع بعضهما البعض! وبخصوص تركيا أيضاً، ففي كلمته  الترحيبية كان للرئيس الأرمني الشجاعة ليقول: لنصل إلى إتفاقية، لنسامح  بعضنا البعض وننظر إلى المستقبل، إنها شجاعة عظيمة، إنه شعب عانى الكثير.  ثم هنالك صورة الشعب الأرمني التي جالت في ذاكرتي عندما كنت أصلي اليوم:  إنها حياة حجر وحنان أم. لقد حملت الأمة الأرمنية الصلبان، صلبانا من  حجارة، لكنها لم تفقد حنانها، وفنها أو موسيقاها. وحده الإيمان من أبقى  الأمة التي مرت بالكثير من المعاناة. لقد كانت الأمة المسيحية الأولى لأن  الرب باركها، لقد كان لديها أسقفان قديسان، شهيدان. قدمت لها كل تلك  المقاومة جلداً قوياً من الحجارة، لكنها لم تفقد قلب الأمومة لأرض الأم.  لقد كان لدي الكثير من الاتصال مع الأرمن في بوينس آيرس وغالباً ما ذهبت  حضور قداديسهم. تناولت العشاء معهم... تتناول عشاء دسماً! بالنسبة لك،  الأمر الأكثر أهمية من انتمائك إلى كنيسة رسولية أو كاثوليكية، هو أرمنيتك،  وحقيقتك أن تكون أرمنياً".
 في الذكرى السنوية في يريفان صليت بصمت ولم تلق كلمة. هل ستفعل نفس الشيء عندما تزور أوشفيتز في تموز؟
 لقد فعلت نفس الشيء عندما احتفلت بمئوية  الحرب منذ سنتين. احتفلت بذكراها بصمت. أرغب في الذهاب إلى أوشفيتز، ذلك  مكان الرعب، من دون خطابات، من دون ناس كثر، فقط القليل من الناس الذين  بحاجة لأن يكونوا هناك، على الرغم من أنني واثق من أنه سيكون هنالك صحفيون  أيضاً. لكن، سيتم ذلك بدون تقديم التحية لأي شخص. سأذهب هناك لوحدي، لأدخل  وأصلي طالباً من الرب أن يمنحني الرحمة لأصرخ.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2016)

*الرابط - لمن لا تظهر عنده الصور 

https://www.google.iq/search?q=مجاز...ved=0ahUKEwjwwJHem83NAhWjB5oKHQnOA-sQ_AUIBigB
*


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2016)

*وزير خارجية ألمانيا يزور الـ”دزيدزيرناكابيرت”*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 قام وزير خارجية ألمانيا فرانك-فالدر شتاينماير بزيارة الى النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية الـ”دزيدزيرناكابيرت” في يريفان.
 ووضع أكليل الورورد على النصب، ووقف دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية.
 وقد رافق الوزير الألماني نظيره الأرميني إدوارد نالبانديان وسفير ألمانيا في أرمينيا ومدير متحف الإبادة.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2016)

*أصدقاء الشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في البرلمان الاوربي يحيون الذكرى الاولى بعد المئة لمجازر سيفو*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 بروكسل / البرلمان الاوربي

 في 29 حزيران 2016 وبمناسبة الذكرى الاولى  بعد المئة للابادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها الشعب الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري من قبل الدولة العثمانية عام 1915 ، وبمناسبة مرور سنتين على  احتلال الموصل وسهل نينوى من قبل تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في الشام  والعراق ، اقامت مجموعة من البرلمانيين الاوربيين أصدقاء الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري جلسة استماع احياءا لضحايا الشعب الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري ، حيث افتتح الجلسة السيد برانسلاف سكريبك عضو البرلمان الاوربي من  حزب الشعب الاوربي (اكبر كتلة في البرلمان الاوربي) متحدثا ومرحبا  بالمشاركين وأشار الى ان جريمة الابادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها الارمن  والكلدان السريان الاشوريين واليونانين انها وصمة عار في جبين الانسانية  ،  وقد تحدث عدد من اعضاء البرلمان الاوربي بالمناسبة كل من السادة  لارس  اداكتسون ويافير نارت وجوزيف فيدن هولتز وبوديل فالرو.


 كما تحدث في الجلسة كل من راكيب زاركولو (  الابادة الجماعية والشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري) وتوما جليك الذي تحدث  في مداخلته بعنوان ( كيف ومتى حدثت مجازر سيفو  ) كما تحدث  الناشط القومي  آرسن ميخالوف من ارمينيا حيث اشار في كلمته للهجرات المتعاقبة في حياة  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري منذ عام 1826 ابان الحرب الروسية مع  الامبراطورية الفارسية وتهجير شعبنا الى القوقاز ، وأكد ضرورة تكاتف الجهود  من الجميع احزاب ومنظمات شعبنا  من اجل الاعتراف بالابادة الجماعية لشعبنا  من المجتمع الدولي مذكرا بأن الجمهورية الارمنية قد اعترفت بالابادة  الجماعية لشعبنا ، هذا وقد شارك وفد من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري في الجلسة التي دعى اليها أصدقاء الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  من البرلمانيين الاوربيين ، وقد عقد عدة لقاءات مع البرلمانيين الاوربيين  اضافة الى ممثلي احزاب شعبنا ( الاتحاد السرياني الاوربي ومنظمات وشخصيات  عديدة ) بهدف تنسيق المواقف وتشكيل لوبي للدفاع عن قضية شعبنا ومطاليبه  العادلة .


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2016)

*حكومة فرنسا تقدم مشروعاً جديداً لتجريم إنكار الإبادة الأرمنية*









البرلمان الفرنسي - أرشيفية ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 ذكرت “نوفيل دارميني” أن حكومة فرنسا قدمت نسخة جديدة من مشروع تجريم إنكار الإبادة الأرمنية.


 وهو عبارة عن “مشروع قانون يجرم إنكار الإبادات والجرائم ضد الإنسانية” يتوافق مع مشروع العدالة والمواطنة.


 وقد رحبت المنظمات الأرمنية في فرنسا بهذه المبادرة، ودعت كافة الكتل النيابية الاتفاق على المشروع المذكور.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*337  نائباً مصرياً يتقدمون بمشروع قرار للاعتراف بجريمة إبادة الأرمن*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك/


 ذكرت “صدى البلد” المصرية أن النائب مصطفى  بكري عضو لجنة الثقافة والإعلام في البرلمان المصري قدم مشروع قرار موقع  منه و336 نائبا آخرين، بشأن مشروع قرار يطرح على البرلمان المصري الاعتراف  رسميا بجريمة الإبادة الجماعية، التى وقعت ضد الأرمن، من قبل الدولة  العثمانية ومناشدة الأمم المتحدة والجهات الدولية الأخرى، باتخاذ الإجراءات  القانونية الكفيلة، باعتراف المجتمع الدولي بهذه الجريمة .


 وأضاف بكري فى طلبه، بضرورة إدانة المذابح  العثمانية التي وقعت ضد الأرمن فى الفترة من عام 1915- 1922، والتي راح  ضحيتها مليون ونصف المليون من الأبرياء المدنيين، نظرا لأن هذه الجريمة  تمثل إبادة جماعية لشعب أعزل.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*مدينة “أليكانتي” الإسبانية تعترف رسمياً بإبادة الأرمن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 ذكرت وزارة الخارجية الأرمنية أن مجلس مدينة “أليكانتي” الإسبانية اعترفت رسمياً بإبادة الأرمن وأدانتها.


 وقد حضر الاجتماع ممثلون عن كافة الأحزاب  الممثلة في المجلس الذين رأوا بأن اعتراف المجتمع الدولي بالابادة الأرمنية  ضروري من أجل منعها.


 وأشار ممثل كتلة “كومبروميس” السياسية أنه  ينبغي ألا تنسى الجريمة المرتكبة بحق الأرمن لأنه حيث جرت الإبادة يتم  اليوم انتهاك حقوق الانسان بشكل جماعي وتعرض حياة آلاف الضحايا للخطر.


 وقد صوتت أغلبية القوى السياسية لصالح تبني القرار. يذكر أن جمعية “أرمينيا” في أليكانتي تقدمت بطلب مشروع القرار.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي في لتوانيا لمناقشة أوضاع الأقليات التي تعرضت للابادة الجماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 المجلس الشعبي يشارك بأعمال المؤتمر العالمي في لتوانيا لمناقشة أوضاع الأقليات التي تعرضت للابادة الجماعية.
 ويشارك في المؤتمر التي دعت اليه الأقلية  اليونانية أكثر من 30 باحثا من لتوانيا، اوكرانيا، روسيا، سلوفاكيا،  قرغيزيا، أرمينيا، صربيا، مولدافيا و العراق.


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يوليو 2016)

موضوع رائع جداً استاذ باول 
تحية خاصة من القلب للقلب 
متجدد ورائع وقيم أضافات حصرية غير مستهلكة وغير معروفة


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> موضوع رائع جداً استاذ باول
> تحية خاصة من القلب للقلب
> متجدد ورائع وقيم أضافات حصرية غير مستهلكة وغير معروفة




*اشكرك جدا لتفاعلك مع الموضوع بشكل اخوي 

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك

مع ارق التحايا واحلى المنى

دمت بكل خير وعز

:36_3_11:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2016)

*برلمان مصر يناقش الاعتراف بـ"إبادة تركيا للأرمن"*








​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إيلاف/



 في ظل التوتر السياسي الناشب بين مصر  وتركيا  منذ انتقاد الرئيس التركي لـ"انقلاب" 3 يوليو 2013 ضد مرسي، تقدم  337 نائبًا مصريًا بمشروع قرار للاعتراف رسميًا بـ"جريمة الإبادة  الجماعية"، التي وقعت ضد الأرمن من قبل الإمبراطورية العثمانية.

 إيلاف من القاهرة : بدأ البرلمان المصري  أول خطوة تصعيدية ضد تركيا بعد تكرار تجاوزاتها ضد مصر، عبر جمع توقيعات  حول مشروع قرار موقع من 337 نائبًا يطرح على البرلمان للاعتراف رسميًا  بجريمة الإبادة الجماعية، التي وقعت ضد الأرمن من قبل الإمبراطورية  العثمانية، ومناشدة الأمم المتحدة والجهات الدولية الأخرى، باتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية الكفيلة باعتراف المجتمع الدولي بهذه الجريمة، وما  ترتب عليها من آثار.

 إنكار الابادة
 ينص مشروع قرار البرلمان المصري على  الآتي: "يعلن مجلس النواب المصري عن إدانته لحرب الإبادة التي ارتكبتها  قوات الإمبراطورية العثمانية في الفترة من 1915م الى 1922م، وهي المذبحة  التي أدت إلى مقتل حوالى مليون ونصف مليون من الأرمن الأبرياء".
 يضيف: "إن مجلس النواب يدين إصرار تركيا  على إنكار الإبادة الجماعية وتدمير التراث الثقافي والديني للأرمن، والسعي  المستمر الى التهرب من المسؤولية عن ارتكاب هذه الجرائم في فترة سابقة، كما  يناشد المجلس العالم الحر بضرورة الاعتراف بهذه المأساة الإنسانية،  ومطالبة الأمم المتحدة بفرض العقوبات الضرورية على الحكومة التركية الحالية  لرفضها الاعتراف بهذه المذبحة الجماعية، وتحدي كل القرارات الدولية  والإقليمية الصادرة في هذا الشأن".

 إدانات سابقة
 كان البرلمان الالماني قد صادق من قبل  بالإجماع على مشروع قرار، أدان فيه أنقرة بشأن تورطها تاريخيًا في الجرائم  المعروفة بمذابح الأرمن.
  فيما أقر عدد من المؤرخين في أكثر من 20  دولة، من بينها فرنسا وإيطاليا وروسيا، بوقوع جرائم إبادة، في حين ترى  تركيا أن الضحايا سقطوا خلال حرب أهلية ترافقت مع مجاعة، وأدت إلى مقتل ما  بين 300 ألف إلى 500 ألف أرمني، فضلًا عن عددٍ مماثل من الأتراك حين كانت  القوات العثمانية وروسيا تتنازعان للسيطرة على الأناضول.

 مذابح الأرمن
 وتعرف جريمة إبادة الأرمن أيضًا باسم  المحرقة الأرمنية والمذبحة الأرمنية أو الجريمة الكبرى، حيث حدث قتل متعمد  ومنهجي لسكان الأرمن من قبل الدولة العثمانية خلال وبعد الحرب العالمية  الأولى، وقد تم تنفيذ ذلك من خلال المجازر وعمليات الترحيل القسرية.
 ويقدّر الباحثون أعداد ضحايا الأرمن ما  بين مليون و1.5 مليون شخص، خلال هذه الفترة قامت الدولة العثمانية بمهاجمة  وقتل مجموعات عرقية مسيحية أخرى منها: السريان، والكلدان، والآشوريون،  واليونانيون وغيرهم.

 ويرى العديد من الباحثين أن هذه الأحداث  تعتبر جزءًا من سياسية الإبادة نفسها التي انتهجتها الدولة العثمانية ضد  الطوائف المسيحية، ومن المعترف به على نطاق واسع أن مذابح الأرمن تعتبر من  جرائم الإبادة الجماعية الأولى في التاريخ الحديث.
 ويشير الباحثون بذلك إلى الطريقة المنهجية  المنظمّة التي نفذت من خلال عمليات قتل، كان هدفها القضاء على الأرمن،  وتعتبر مذبحة الأرمن ثاني أكبر قضية عن المذابح الجماعية بعد الهولوكست،  وكلمة الإبادة الجماعية قد صيغت من أجل وصف هذه الأحداث، وأطلقت الرابطة  الدولية لعلماء الإبادة الجماعية، على الحملة العثمانية، التي قام بها  الأتراك ضد الأقليات المسيحية في الدولة العثمانية بين عامي 1914 و1923،  صفة الإبادة الجماعية.

 جرائم وحشية 
 ويوجد اليوم العديد من المنشآت التذكارية  التي تضم بعض رفات ضحايا المذابح، ويعتبر يوم 24 إبريل من كل عام ذكرى  مذابح الأرمن، وهو اليوم نفسه الذي يتم فيه تذكر المذابح الآشورية، وفيه تم  اعتقال أكثر من 250 من أعيان الأرمن في إسطنبول، وبعد ذلك طرد الجيش  العثماني الأرمن من ديارهم، وأجبرهم على السير لمئات الأميال إلى الصحراء  وحدود سوريا الحالية، وتم حرمانهم من الغذاء والماء.
 كانت المجازر عشوائية، وتم مقتل العديد  بغض النظر عن العمر أو الجنس، وتم الاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي على العديد من  النساء، وتَعتبر غالبية المؤسسات الأكاديمية أن ما قامت به الدولة  العثمانية بحق الأرمن يرتقي الى الإبادة الجماعية، ومن بين هذه المؤسسات  الجمعية الدولية لعلماء الإبادة الجماعية، والتي أصدرت في 2007 ثلاثة  اعترافات تشمل أيضًا المذابح بحق الآشوريين والمذابح بحق بعض اليونانيين،  والتي قامت بها الدولة العثمانية على أنها إبادة جماعية.

 تمرير القرار
 من جانبه، قال النائب مصطفى بكري الذي  تقدم بمشروع القانون: "إنه يتوقع بشكل كبير خروج قرار من مجلس النواب  بإدانة مذبحة إبادة الأرمن على يد الدولة العثمانية، بعدما وافق عليه  فعليًاً 337 عضوًا، وقد يصوّت لمصلحته آخرون من باقي النواب الـ 262 الذين  لم يوقعوا على مشروع القانون بعد".
 مشيرًا إلى أن إدانة البرلمان المصري لهذه  المذبحة ستكون على غرار إدانة برلمانات ألمانيا وأوروبا وروسيا ولبنان  وغيرها للجريمة التركية في حق شعب الأرمن، مما يخلق موقفًا دوليًا ضد دولة  تركيا.
 وناشد بكري الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات  الدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان "اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية الكفيلة،  باعتراف المجتمع الدولي بهذه الجريمة، وما ترتب عليها من آثار قانونية، مما  يتيح لشعب الأرمن الحصول على تعويضات مادية ومعنوية وسياسية من دولة تركيا  نظير ما فعلته من إبادة جماعية في تلك المذبحة الوحشية".

 توقيت مناسب
 وأكد مرتضى العربي، عضو مجلس النواب، دعمه  لصدور قرار من البرلمان المصري للاعتراف بجريمة إبادة الأرمن على يد  الدولة العثمانية، موضحًا أن "قرار البرلمان المصري ضد تركيا يهدف الى وقف  التدخل الدائم من قبل أردوغان في الشؤون الداخلية لمصر منذ ثورة يونيو،  فالرئيس التركي دائمًا ما يهاجم مصر، ويسعى الى تشويه صورتها، وهو ما يتطلب  من البرلمان المصري التحرك إزاء كل ما تفعله تركيا ضدنا، خاصة وأن هذا هو  الوقت المناسب في ظل حالة المعارضة الشديدة الآن ضد حكم أردوغان بعد فشل  الانقلاب العسكري".
 وأضاف عضو مجلس النواب ﻟ"إيلاف": "أن  توقيعات النواب على وثيقة المطالبة للبرلمان المصري بالاعتراف بجريمة إبادة  الأرمن مستمرة، وهناك إقبال كبير من النواب عليها، وهو ما يمثل بادرة  بالموافقة بالإجماع على قرار الإدانة ضد تركيا".

 جريمة إنسانية
 من جانبها، أكدت الدكتورة آمنة نصير، عضو  مجلس النواب، أن ما فعلته تركيا بحق الأرمن هو جريمة إنسانية يعاقب عليها  القانون الدولي، وهو ما يجعل من الأهمية أن يعترف البرلمان المصري بهذه  الجريمة؛ لوقف التدخل السافر من قبل النظام التركي ضد مصر والهجوم المستديم  ضد القيادة السياسية.
 وأضافت نصير ﻟ"إيلاف": "أنه في حال موافقة  البرلمان المصري على الاعتراف بجريمة تركيا إزاء الأرمن سيكون له تأثير  سياسي دولي كبير على تركيا، ومن المنتظر أن يعيد بعدها النظام التركي تقييم  موقفه مع مصر، خاصة أن البرلمان المصري يعتبر الأقدم في منطقة الشرق  الأوسط، وبالتالي فسيكون لقراره رد فعل قوي عالمي".

 ورقة سياسية
 في السياق عينه، قال الدكتور عبد السلام  النويري، الخبير السياسي، ﻠ"إيلاف": "إن اعتراف مجلس النواب المصري بجريمة  إبادة تركيا للأرمن، هو رد فعل قوي على تجاوزات النظام التركي ضد الدولة  المصرية، ومحاولاتها الدائمة للتدخل في شؤون بلادنا، ورسالة إلى رجب طيب  أردوغان الرئيس التركي أننا بإمكاننا الضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يحاول  التدخل في شؤوننا، وأن النظام المصري لديه من الأوراق السياسية ما يضع  أردوغان في مأزق دولي".
 مشيدًا بتوقيت مناقشة البرلمان المصري  لهذا القرار، في ظل التوترات السياسية في الشارع التركي نتيجة فشل انقلاب  الجيش على الرئيس طيب أردوغان.
 وأكد الخبير السياسي أنه حال موافقة  البرلمان على هذه الجريمة سيكون له تأثير كبير على الموقف التركي في  الخارج، وسيؤكد الجرائم التي كانت ترتكبها تركيا تجاه هذا الشعب، وهو ما  يضع النظام التركي في مأزق كبير أمام منظمات حقوق الإنسان الدولية.
 وطالب الدكتور النويري الدبلوماسية  المصرية بضرورة استغلال قرار البرلمان المصري بإدانة جريمة إبادة الأرمن  على يد الدولة التركية في حال صدوره جيدًا، بحيث يكون ورقة قوية للضغط على  النظام التركي لوقف التجاوزات ضد مصر عقب ثورة 30 يونيو.
 وعن تطورات  العلاقات المصرية التركية في  حالة إدانة مجلس النواب المذبحة العثمانية ضد الأرمن، قال الدكتور النويري:  "إن العلاقات بين البلدين في تراجع كبير، وجميع المؤشرات تؤكد أن نظام  أردوغان على عداء كبير مع الرئيس السيسي، وخاصة بعد فشل الانقلاب العسكري  الذي قام به بعض أفراد من الجيش التركي، وبالتالي فإن قرار مجلس النواب  المنتظر لن يكون سببًا مباشرًا في استمرار توتر العلاقات، بل يتوقع أن  يستقبله النظام التركي بالمزيد من الهجوم على مصر والرئيس السيسي".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*المؤتمر العالمي في يومه الثاني يطالب المجلس  الشعبي بمعلومات تفصيلية عن الإباده الجماعية التي يتعرض لها الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ومبديا دعمه وتضامنه الكامل مع شعبنا*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 فيلنيوس / لتوانيا



 أستمر المؤتمر العالمي سير أعماله  لليوم  الثاني ٣٠/ تموز/٢٠١٦  في العاصمة فيلنيوس / جمهورية لتوانيا في بحث  أوضاع  الأقليات المسيحية في المنطقة التي تعرضت للإباده الجماعية ، فقد بلغ عدد  المشاركين  الذين قدموا بحوثهم  لليوم الثاني ١٧ باحثا في الجرائم الدولية  والعلوم السياسية والتأريخ ، وقد تلخصت بحوث المشاركين طبيعة الجرائم  الدولية التي ارتكبت بحق المسيحيين من جرائم إبادة جماعية في دول المنطقة  وخاصة في ظل الدوله العثمانية ، كما أشارت استنتاجات المفكرين إن المسيحية  في الشرق في خطر في ظل تصاعد العمليات الارهابية من قبل القوى التكفيريه  والاسلاميين المتطرفيين ضد المسيحيين والأقليات غير المسلمة في الشرق  الأوسط  وخاصة ما يتعرض له المسيحيون في سوريا والعراق الى مصير مجهول ،  كما أكد الباحثين إن غياب الدور الروسي وعدم التفاعل الجدي بدعم وحماية  مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط وخاصه في سوريا والعراق ، أدى الى تنامي تلك المجموعات  الارهابية وعلى رأسها ما يعرف بتنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في سوريا  والعراق( داعش) .


 من جانب آخر طالب السيد كريكوري ماكاتوف  رئيس المؤتمر من كامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري للتحدث بشكل أوسع وبتفصيلات أدق عن الواقع المرير الذي  يعيشه  الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري استجابه لما تلقاه المؤتمر من  استفسارات وملاحظات حول مصير الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  من الباحثين  والمختصين المشاركين في المؤتمر، وقد تحدث زومايا بشكل مفصل عن واقع شعبنا  معززا حديثه بالخرائط والبيانات التوثيقية لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق اضافة الى  الجدوال الاحصائية لعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي والتجاوزات لمناطقه  وممتلكاته في عموم العراق.


 من جانب آخر طرح زومايا تاريخ المطالبة  المشروعة بخصوص الحكم الذاتي والنضال من اجل تحقيق ذلك عبر نضال اكثر من  قرن ، كما أشاد بما تضمن دستور اقليم كوردستان في المادة 35 بحق شعبنا  اقامة منطقة الحكم الذاتي لشعبنا التي جاءت عبر نضال الشعبين الكوردي  والكلداني السرياني الآشوري ضد الديكتاتورية من اجل اقامة نظام ديمقراطي  يحافظ ويصون حقوق جميع القوميات في اقليم كوردستان العراق ، كما أكد ضرورة  معالجة مناطق شعبنا في الجزء العربي وخاصة في سهل نينوى في التعجيل  بأستحداث محافظة سهل نينوى لما لها من مقومات تاريخية وبشريه متنوعة لأبناء  المنطقة من الايزيديين والشبك والكاكائيين اضافة الى أبناء شعبنا ، داعيا  في ذاته المجتمع الدولي لتقديم جميع أشكال الدعم المادي والمعنوي لتطوير  مناطق شعبنا لإيقاف نزيف الهجرة ، ومشددا ضرورة  حث حكومتي العراقية  الاتحادية واقليم كوردستان بسلطاتهما التشريعية والتنفيذية من اجل تشريع  وسن قوانين حضارية يضمنان حقوق وكرامة الانسان والأقليات في العراق وإقليم  كوردستان.


 هذا وقد أجاب زومايا على جميع أسئلة  وأستفسارات المؤتمرين ، شاكرا الجميع للأهتمام والتفاعل الكبير والمتميز  داعيا بضرورة ألفات دولهم من مؤسسات حكومية والمنظمات الدولية والأنسانية  بالتنسيق معا من أجل حماية المسيحيين في العراق والمنطقة ، من جانب آخر  أبدوا مندوبي المؤتمر قلقهم لما آل اليه مصير المسيحيين في العراق مبدين  أستعدادهم للعمل سوية مستقبلا من خلال التنسيق المباشر مع المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري   .


  الجدير بالذكر إن الباحثين  والمختصين  الذين شاركوا في اليوم الثاني  للمؤتمر قدموا من دول مختلفة  روسيا  الاتحادية وبولونيا ولاتفيا وروسيا البيضاء وقرقيزيا وأرمينيا واوكرانيا  وصربيا وألمانيا وهنغاريا وسلوفاكيا واليونان أضافة الى الدولة المضيفة  لتوانيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*فيديو... هل تدفع تركيا ثمن المذابح العثمانية ضد الأرمن والمسيحيين العراقيين؟*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 كمال يلدو

مع أن الجريمة ومثيلاتها أقتُرفت منذ  اكثر من مئة عام، لكن وكما يقول المثل: (ما ضاع حق وورائه مُطالب) ، وهكذا  مع حقوق الأرمن والكلدان والآشوريين واليونانين التي اغتصبتها قوات الدولة  العثمانية.

 في اللقاء مع الباحث والكاتب الاستاذ هامبرسوم أغباشيان و وقفة  على تطورات القضية الأرمنية في لقاء يوم ٣ آب ٢٠١٦ عبر برنامج ( أضواء على  العراق) الذي يقدمه كمال يلدو.  




ولمشاهدة الفديو :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KbXrR7HS5E


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أغسطس 2016)

يا بووووووووووووووووووووووى
معقول مصر هتقول ان تركيا ابادة .؟
داة هتكون ضربة فى دماغ اردوغان من مصر الثانية التى ستدمره 
وهتفتح مجالات للدول العربية الاخرى 
يارب يتنفذ هذا الخبر 
هكون فرحان جداً


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا بووووووووووووووووووووووى
> معقول مصر هتقول ان تركيا ابادة .؟
> داة هتكون ضربة فى دماغ اردوغان من مصر الثانية التى ستدمره
> وهتفتح مجالات للدول العربية الاخرى
> ...




*وانا هكون فرحان زيك واكثر *





*وفي انتظار الاخبار السارة 

شكرا جزيلا 

تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2016)

*احتفالية تأبينية على قاعة كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان بمناسبة يوم الشهيد*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 تقرير/يوخنا دانيال


  برعاية قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق و العالم، اقامت  اللجنة الثقافية التابعة لكنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية مساء الاحد  امسية تأبينية بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الاشوري، وعلى قاعة الكنيسة ذاتها، و قد  حضرها قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس و عدد من الاباء الكهنة و مسؤولو احزاب  شعبنا القومية و ممثلو مؤسسات المجتمع المدني و جمهور غفير من ابناء  الرعية.


  وقد استهلت الامسية التأبينية بالوقوف  دقيقة صمت حدادا على ارواح شهدائنا وشهداء الوطن و الانسانية كما تليت  الصلاة الربانية بالسريانية، ثم جاءت كلمة الاب تياري جونسون راعي كنيسة  مار يوحنا المعمدان حيث رحب فيها بحضور قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس و  الاباء الكهنة و كل الحاضرين، وقال في كلمته ان الشهادة هي اعلى درجات  التضحية من اجل الوطن و القضية العادلة و المبدأ المقدس، و علينا ان نحيي  هذا اليوم في كل عام باجلال و احترام و تقديس، ثم قدمت جوقة الكنيسة انشودة  شجية بهذه المناسبة، ثم قدم الفنان رمسن شدراك انشودة قومية بعنوان(اسمك  ايها الشهيد)، وبعده القى الشماس توني جونسون قصيدة معبرة حول هذه المناسبة  ، اعقبته الفنانة لندا جورج في كلمة قومية انسانية شاملة تغنت فيها بدور  الشهداء و تضحياتهم من اجل المبادئ السامية، ثم جاءت محاضرة الدكتور عوديشو  ملكو الذي سرد فيها الاحداث المؤلمة و المجازر التي جرت بحق ابناء شعبنا  الاشوري عبر الازمنة المختلفة ، والتي ترتقي بهمجيتها الى درجة الابادة  الجماعية (جينوسايد )، وكيف ان من واجب كل شعوب العالم و لاسيما  المجاورة  لنا ان تدافع عن حقوق شعبنا المشروعة ، ثم عرض فيلما وثائقيا على لوحة  (الداتا شو) و التي جسدت مشاهده بحق المأسي و الجرائم التي ارتكبت بحق  ابناء شعبنا الاشوري غدرا و في فترات مختلفة من التاريخ. و بعد ذلك اعتلى  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوة المنصة و القى كلمة معبرة و شاملة  حول يوم الشهيد و المجازر التي شهدها شعبنا عبر الدهور المظلمة،و اوصانا  في كلمته على الثبات في ايماننا و مبادئنا الانسانية و في جميع الظروف  القاسية، و كانت مسك ختام الامسية التأبينية قصيدة معبرة بالسريانية للشماس  يوخنا دانيال بعنوان (امة الشهادة).


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2016)

*المؤتمر العالمي في ليتوانيا يختتم أعماله ويدعوا المجتمع الدولي للاعتراف بما تعرض له الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري إبادة جماعية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ليتوانيا/ فيلنيوس
 أختتم يوم ٣١/ تموز ٢٠١٦ في العاصمة  اللتوانية / فيلنيوس أعمال المؤتمر العالمي التي دعت اليه الرابطة  اليونانية في ليتوانيا بدعم من الاتحاد الاوربي لمناقشة وتقديم البحوث  بخصوص مستقبل الاقليات المسيحية في المنطقة وخاصة في سوريا والعراق ، ففي  الجلسة الصباحية تمت مراجعة البحوث وأوراق العمل التي تم قرائتها في يومي  المؤتمر 29-30 تموز ،  حيث بلغت عدد البحوث المقدمة من قبل الباحثين  والمفكرين من اساتذة جامعات وأعضاء برلمان الى ٤٠ بحثا وورقة عمل ،  أضافة  الى عشرات المداخلات من قبل المشاركين في ورش عمل المؤتمر ، وفي كلمة  اختتام المؤتمر شكر المشاور القانوني السيد كريكوري ماكاتوف رئيس  المؤتمر،   شكر الجميع على ما قدموه من بحوث ومداخلات نقدية قيمة بخصوص أوضاع  ومستقبل الأقليات المسيحية في العراق ، كما أشار في حديثه بضرورة تكاتف  الجهود من الجميع لوقف ما يتعرض له المسيحيين من انتهاكات خطيرة في بلدانهم  وخاصة في سوريا والعراق ، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه دعم المؤتمر الكامل لمطالب  الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري لمطالبه العادلة في الاعتراف بما تعرض له  من جريمة إبادة جماعية وحقه في بالمطالبة بالحماية الدولية وضرورة توفيرها  للشعب الأعزل حسب قوله  ، كما أكد رئيس المؤتمر ان على أبناء الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري مشوار طويل يجب قطعه عبر العمل الجماعي  للوصول  الى الاعتراف بما تعرضوا له إبادة جماعية،  موضحا ذلك بأنه بالرغم من  الضحايا الجسيمة للأرمن واليونانيين ولهم دول معترف بها وتلك الدول تبحث  وتدعم قضيتهم ومع هذا مازالت قضيتهم لم تحسم بعد ، فما بالكم أنتم كشعب  أعزل ... أيها الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الذين تعيشون حال الشتات  وليس لكم دولة أو كيان معترف أي جهد عليكم يجب تسخيره من خلال جمع الطاقات  وتوضيفها بشكل جماعي من جميع مؤسساتكم على حد قوله.
 هذا وأختتم المؤتمر بتوزيع شهادات تقديرية  لعدد من المشاركين  ومن ضمنهم أبناء شعبنا الذين قدموا بحوثا وأوراق عمل  للمؤتمر ، وهم كل من البرفيسور يوسف زيا من روسيا استاذ جامعه موسكو قسم  التاريخ والعلوم السياسية والسيدة ارينا غاسباريان أستاذة في جامعة يريفان  ورئيسة اتحاد الأندية الآشورية في جمهورية ارمينيا وكامل زومايا من المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  ، والى جميع الباحثين والمفكرين الذين  قدموا من روسيا الأتحادية ولاتفيا وروسيا البيضاء وبولونيا وقرقيزيا  وأرمينيا واوكرانيا وصربيا وألمانيا وهنغاريا وسلوفاكيا وجورجيا واليونان  أضافة الى الدوله المضيفة لتوانيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2016)

*مدينة “بينالمادينا” الإسبانية تعترف رسمياً بالإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 ذكرت وزارة الخارجية الأرمينية أنه في 12 آب الجاري، اعترفت مدينة “بينالمادينا” الإسبانية رسمياً بالإبادة الأرمنية وأدانتها.


 حيث صوتت كافة القوى السياسية الممثلة في مجلس المدينة بالإجماع على القرار.


 وبذلك تنضم مدينة “بينالمادينا” الى قائمة المدن الإسبانية العشرين التي اتخذت قرار الاعتراف وإدانة الإبادة الأرمنية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*هل الكنيسة الكلدانية على طريق إعلان تطويب شهداء سقطوا دفاعاً عن الإيمان؟*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أليتيا/

 تطويب الشهداء الكلدان والتدخل الرعوي  والخيري لصالح المهجرين وظاهرة هجرة المسيحيين واختيار الأسقف الكلداني  الجديد لأبرشية القديس بطرس الرسول في سان دييغو (الولايات المتحدة) هي بعض  المسائل المندرجة على جدول أعمال سينودس الكنيسة الكلدانية المقبل الذي  سيعقد في إربيل، عاصمة إقليم كردستان العراق المستقل، من 21 ولغاية 28  سبتمبر. في هذا الصدد، أصدرت البطريركية الكلدانية بياناً دعت فيه المؤمنين  الكلدان حول العالم إلى الصلاة للرب لكي “ينير آباء السينودس” ويساعدهم  على القيام بعمل مثمر.
 وأعلن البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل  الأول لوكالة فيدس: “التطويبات التي بدأنا التحدث عنها متعلقة بشهداء  “المجزرة الكلدانية الأشورية” التي حصلت قبل قرن في أراضي تركيا الحالية  وشملت أيضاً ثلاثة أساقفة. ولكن، يجب أن نفكر أيضاً بالشهداء الجدد كالكاهن  رغيد عزيز كني والأخت سيسيليا موشي حنا وبولس فرج رحو الذي كان يرأس  أبرشية الموصل. لكننا سنتحدث أيضاً عن مسائل أخرى منها التجديد الليتورجي  ومستقبل سهل نينوى”.
 وفي 25 سبتمبر، سيُعقد أيضاً في إربيل  مؤتمر رئيسي للاتحاد الكلداني، المنظمة – المدعومة بشدة من البطريرك  الكلداني لويس روفائيل الأول – التي تأسست في يوليو 2015 كأداة لحفظ  “الحقوق الاجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية” للجماعة الكلدانية. وفي البيان  الصادر عن البطريركية الكلدانية الذي أرسل إلى وكالة فيدس، تم التشديد على  أن الاتحاد الكلداني “هو هيئة مستقلة لا تنتمي إلى أي حزب سياسي وأي مجموعة  مالية”.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 فبراير 2017)

*عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/

*
*فرنسوا هولاند: ينبغي على تركيا التوجه نحو الإعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*


*





قال الرئيس الفرنسي فرانسوا هولاند بأن فرنسا تدعم كل المبادرات للاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، بما في ذلك أيضاً المبادرات في تركيا، التي يجب أن تتحرك في نهاية المطاف نحو الاعتراف. هذا ما قاله في حفل العشاء السنوي لمجلس تنسيق عمل المنظمات الأرمنية في فرنسا.

وعلّق الرئيس الفرنسي أهمية كبيرة على الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية من قبل البرلمان الألماني وسلّط الضوء على دور رئيس البرلمان نوربرت لاميرت والنائب من الأصل التركي جيم أوزدمير بشأن هذه المسألة وقال هولاند: “لقد وضعتم دائماً فرقاً بين الدولة التركية والشعب التركي بشأن هذه المسألة وأنتم على حق”.

وأشار إلى شجاعة النائب الأرمني في البرلمان التركي كارو بايلان لإثارة قضية الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في البرلمان التركي.

وتعليقاً على التطورات في تركيا قال هولاند أن هذا العام يصادف الذكرى العاشرة لاغتيال هرانت دينك حيث التقى خلال زيارته لتركيا أرملته وأضاف: “فما هو واجبكم وواجب فرنسا في هذه المسألة؟ يجب علينا أن ندعم جميع المبادرات الرامية إلى الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية، بغض النظر من أين تأني وممن تأتي. من المهم لهذه المسألة أن تثار في تركيا، التي يجب أن تتحرك نحو اتجاه الاعتراف، وعدد من البلدان هم معنا في تقديم هذه القضية”.

*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2017)

*البرلمانية السورية نورا أريسيان تطالب بإدراج الإبادة الأرمنية ومذابح السريان في مناهج الجامعات السورية*


​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 بمداخلة لها أمام وزير التعليم العالي  السوري عاطف النداف في 21 شباط 2017، طالبت البرلمانية السورية نورا  أريسيان الوزير بإدراج الإبادة الأرمنية ومذابح السريان (سيفو) في مناهج  ومقررات الجامعات السورية.


 وأكدت أريسيان على أن “بعض مقررات قسم  التاريخ المتعلقة بتاريخ بلاد الشام وتاريخ الإمبراطورية العثمانية لاتشمل  أحداث تاريخية مثبتة جرت على الأراضي السورية، وتلك الأحداث هي جزء من  تاريخ سوريا، مثل عمليات الإبادة ضد الأرمن، ومذابح سيفو ضد السريان،  وغيرها من الشعوب”، 



وقالت: “لذلك أطلب إدراج هذه الأحداث التاريخية بشكل  علمي وتاريخي ضمن تلك الحقبة الزمنية”.


 يذكر أن أريسيان طلبت كذلك تفعيل اتفاقية التعاون في مجال التعليم العالي مع جمهورية أرمينيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2017)

*لوحات طرقية في أمريكا تطالب بالاعتراف بإبادة الأرمن*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 نشرت جمعية (قطعة فن) في ولاية ماساشوسيتس  الأمريكية لوحات طرقية في مدن عديدة من الولاية طالبت من خلالها واشنطن  الاعتراف بإبادة الأرمن.


 وكانت اللوحات مكرسة للذكرى الـ102 للابادة الأرمنية، وسيتم عرض اللوحات بين 10 آذار حتى 30 نيسان القادم.


 ويؤكد المنظمون أن هذه الخطوة هي للتأكيد  لمدة شهر وللتذكير بالابادة الأرمنية، ومطالبة تركيا بالاعتراف بالابادة  الأرمنية واحترام ذكرى الشهداء الأرمن.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يلقي كلمة بمناسبة الذكرى الأولى للاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية في واشنطن*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 ألقى السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري كلمة في الذكرى الأولى  على الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية من قبل الكونغرس والإدارة الأمريكية والذي  صوت علية في مبنى الكونغرس الأمريكي و ذلك لما حل بأبناء شعبنا والمكونات  الأخرى من جرائم على يد التنظيم الإرهابي داعش ، حيث شارك العديد في إحياء  هذه الذكرى منهم الناشطة نادية مراد سفيرة النوايا الحسنة للأمم المتحدة  وأعضاء الكونغرس الأمريكي ونوكس تايم من وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية وعدد  كبير من منظمات المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان وحرية الدين ,وقد ألقيت كلمات  بهذه المناسبة من قبل أعضاء الكونغرس ورؤساء المنظمات ووزارة الخارجية و  ناشطين في مجال حقوق الإنسان وتوثيق الإبادة الجماعية.


 ومن خلال كلمته قال السيد ميخائيل ، قبل  عام استطعنا أن نعيد الأمل إلى قلوب العائلات المهجرة والنازحة من أبناء  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري المسيحي والأخوة الايزيدين والأقليات  الدينية والعرقية الأخرى من خلال الجهود المكثفة التي قامت بها المنظمات  الحاضرة هنا  هذا اليوم والذي سميت اليوم (ائتلاف الإبادة الجماعية) بدفع  الكونغرس الأمريكي للتصويت بالإجماع على قرار 75 الذي أعترف بالإبادة  الجماعية وكان سبباً لجعل الإدارة الأمريكية السابقة أيضا تعترف على ما  ارتكبه داعش بحق المسيحيين والايزيدين من جرائم ارتقى إلى  حد الإبادة  الجماعية. ولابد ان لا ننسى بان هذا الائتلاف ومن خلال  الاستمرار  بالمطالبة كان سبباً أيضا لدفع الاتحاد الأوربي والمملكة المتحدة وأستراليا  والبابا فرنسيس بالاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية، لذلك أقول لكم هذه ليست  النهاية بل هي البداية، فمن هنا يبدأ عملنا وعلينا أن نستمر بالضغط على  الإدارة الأمريكية والاتحاد الأوربي والمجتمع الدولي والأمم المتحدة لحين  ان ينال شعبنا كامل حقوقه المشروعة القومية والسياسية والدينية في الوطن  ونحث جميع الدول المذكورة أنفا على توفير الحماية الدولية وإقامة منطقة  أمنة لشعبنا والأقليات الأخرى في منطقة سهل نينوى وسنجار لكي يتم  أعادة  بناء البنية التحتية وتوفير الأمان وإعادة العائلات النازحة إلى مناطقهم  التاريخية وبعدها منحهم حق تقرير المصير والاختيار. 



و يجب على هذا الائتلاف  أن لا يتوقف عن العمل لحين تحقيق العدالة المطلوبة والأهداف السامية التي  تأسس من اجلها.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2017)

*الكونغرسمان ديفيد تروت يقدّم مشروع قانون  جديد يعترف بالإبادة الأرمنية ويقول بأن الولايات المتحدة الأميركية يجب أن  تعترف بذلك بشكل نهائي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمن بريس/

 قال عضو مجلس النواب الأميركي ديفيد تروت،  الذي قدّم مشروع قانون جديد يعترف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية ومنع  الإبادات الجماعية الجديدة، لصحيفة "صوت أمريكا" إنه ينبغي الاعتراف بحقيقة  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية نهائياً.


 ووفقاً لما ذكره النائب الأميركي،  فقد قُدّمت مشاريع مماثلة إلى الكونغرس في الماضي ولكنها لم تتمكن من  تأييد الأغلبية وأضاف: "هذه القوانين لم تصل ابداً إلى طاولة الرئيس  للتوقيع وباعتباره عضواً في مجلس الشيوخ، اعترف أوباما بالإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية ولكنه غيّر ذلك لبعض الأسباب أثناء منصبه كرئيس".


 وفي معرض  حديثه عن الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية أشار السيد فرانك بالون،  الرئيس المشارك للجنة الكونغرس المعنية بالقضايا الأرمنية، إلى أن "ميدز  يغيرن" معروفة ومعترفة بها عالمياً اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضى وأضاف: "نحن  مصممون على تحقيق الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في الكونغرس. أنا لا  أعرف متى سيحدث ذلك ولكن لا أشك في أنه الأمر لا مفر منه وسأواصل دعم هذه  العملية".


 وأشار بالون أيضاً إلى أن أعضاء الكونغرس من اللجنة المعنية  بالقضايا الأرمنية وعشرات من أعضاء الكونغرس بعثوا برسالة إلى البيت الابيض  وحثّوا الرئيس دونالد ترامب على الاعتراف بالابادة الجماعية الأرمنية  ببيان خاص يوم 24 أبريل على غرار الرئيس رونالد ريجان، لأنه من الممكن منع  الإبادة الجماعية في المستقبل عن طريق الاعتراف بالإبادات الجماعية في  الماضي وإدانتها.وأضاف: "كلما زاد صوتنا عن عمليات الابادة الجماعية سواءً  كانت الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية أو الإبادات الجماعية الأخرى، كلما قل  احتمال تكرارها".


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*مجلس مدينة “بيترير” الاسبانية يدين إبادة الأرمن رسمياً*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 أفادت سفارة جمهورية أرمينيا في إسبانيا  أن مجلس مدينة “بيترير” الإسبانية تبنى في 30 آذار الماضي قراراً يدين  إبادة الأرمن رسمياً، حيث قامت القوى السياسية الممثلة في المجلس بإصدار  بيانات تدعم القرار المذكور.


 وقال موقع “يركيرميديا” أن قرار التبني  سبقه أمسية ثقافية إعلامية بعنوان “السلام والتعايش ضد العنف” نظمته جمعية  “البيت الأرمني” في مدريد بالتعاون مع جمعية “أراراد” الأرمنية في مدينة  “إيلدا” الاسبانية التي اعترفت بالابادة الأرمنية قبل فترة.


 وفي تلك الأمسية التي شملت أفلام وثائقية  ومحاضرة وندوة، والمعرض الفني الذي تلاه تعرفت الشخصيات الاسبانية السياسية  وممثلي المجالس المحلية الحاضرة على الصفحات السوداء في تاريخ الشعب  الأرمني والعواقب القانونية والاقتصادية والثقافية للابادة التي تعرض لها  الأرمن .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2017)

*فيديو...  د. سيرجي اوسيبوف  في حوار لـRT يناقش " لماذا لم يتمكن الجيش القيصري من إنقاذ الآشوريين من الإبادة الجماعية"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- RT/

*د. سيرجي اوسيبوف نائب رئيس المجلس القومي الاشوري سابقا* 
 في هذه الحلقة من برنامج "رحلة في  الذاكرة" والذي يعرض على قناة روسيا اليوم، يُكشف لأول مرة عن مادة أرشيفية  غنية تميط اللثام عن الأحداث المأساوية التي وقعت إبان الحرب العالمية  الأولى للشعب الآشوري والعلاقات بين أبرز قادته وممثلي القيصر الروسي في  إيران والقوقاز.


 والسؤال الأبرز - لماذا لم يتمكن الجيش  القيصري من إنقاذ الآشوريين من الإبادة الجماعية التي تعرضوا لها في منطقة  أورمية شمالي إيران وماذا كان رد فعل القيادة القيصرية الروسية عندما علموا  بحجم الماساة التي وقعت؟ تجدون الأجوبة في هذه الحلقة من البرنامج.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kTgx_gL_l8


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في الذكرى السنوية لإبادة الأرمن في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في الذكرى السنوية  لإبادة الأرمن التي أقيمت في مبنى الكونغرس الأمريكي في واشنطن والتي نظمت  من قبل اللجنة الوطنية الأرمينية الأمريكية والكتلة السياسية الأرمنية التي  تتكون من عدة أعضاء في الكونغرس.


 وقد شارك أعضاء الكونغرس الأمريكي في  أحياء هذه الذكرى السنوية التي تعتبر جزء من تاريخ اسود لحق بالشعب الأرمني  والعالم بأسره وكذلك كانت هناك مشاركة واسعة من قبل الأباء الكهنة من جميع  انحاء العالم وكذلك السفارة الأرمينية لدى الولايات المتحدة والمنظمات  الدولية والأمريكية والأكاديميين والشخصيات المعروفة أمريكياً وعالمياً  وكما حضر أيضاً عدد كبير من الجالية الأرمينية من جميع انحاء الولايات  المتحدة.


 وخلال إلقاء الكلمات تم إدانة الدولة  العثمانية لأرتكابها هذه الإبادة بحق الشعب الأرمني وأيضا الحكومة التركية  الحالية لعدم اعترافها بهذه الإبادة، وقال أعضاء الكونغرس الحاضرين على  الولايات المتحدة أن تعترف بهذه الإبادة الجماعية وكما شخصها البابا فرنسيس  بأنها اول إبادة جماعية ارتكبت في القرن العشرين بحق الأرمن، وأيد الجميع  أن على تركيا ان تقوم بالاعتراف بهذه الإبادة أيضا إذا أراد الشعب التركي  أن يكون منفتحاً على العالم كما فعلت المانيا عندما اعترفت بإبادة اليهود  والأن تعتبر من أعظم دول العالم، وأختتمت مراسيم أحياء هذه الذكرى  بالاستمرار في العمل والمطالبة بالأعتراف بهذه الإبادة الجماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2017)

*عرض فيلم «الوعد» المهداة إلى الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية بمدينة نيويورك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


  تمّ عرض فيلم "الوعد" المهداة إلى  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في مدينة نيويورك وحضر العرض مخرج الفيلم تيري  جورج والمنتج اريك اسريليان والممثلون كريستيان بايل واوسكار اسحاق وشارلوت  لو بون وانجيلا سارافيان وجيمس كرومويل، فضلاً عن الممثل الدائم لارمينيا  فى الأمم المتحدة زوهراب مناتسكانيان.


 هذا وسيقام العرض الأول بدور  السينما للفيلم في 21 نيسان / أبريل. 



"الوعد" من بطولة كريستيان بيل  وأوسكار إسحاق، ويحكي قصة الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في بداية الحرب  العالمية الأولى وقد قام الملياردير الأرمني-الأميركي الراحل كيرك  كيركوريان بتمويله.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2017)

*أكثر من 80 نائبا بالكونغرس يدعون ترامب للإعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 حث أكثر من 80 عضوًا من مجلس النواب  الأمريكي “الكونجرس”، الرئيس دونالد ترامب على الاعتراف رسميًا بالإبادة  الجماعية التي تعرض لها الأرمن على يد تركيا العثمانية في سنة 1915.
 ففي رسالة مشتركة، دعا نواب الكونغرس،  ترامب “ليحتفل بشكل صحيح” يوم 24 أبريل المقبل، بالذكرى الثانية بعد المائة  لبدء أعمال قتل الأرمن وترحيلهم والتي أمر بها نظام حزب تركيا الفتاه الذي كان يحكم الامبراطورية العثمانية في ذلك الوقت، بحسب صحيفة “الأرمينية”.
 وجاء في الرسالة التي وقع عليها 84  نائبًا: “اننا ومن خلال الاعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية، نحترم عزيمة الناجين  ومثابرتهم، وكذلك نحترم مساهمة الأميركيين من أصل أرمني في تعزيز بلادنا.”
 وأضافت الرسالة: «أنه لمن واجبنا تكريم  هذه المساهمات بإصدار بيان تاريخي صادق يعترف بأعمال ذبح مليون ونصف  المليون أرمني باعتبارها أول إبادة جماعية وقعت في القرن العشرين».
 واعتاد رؤساء الولايات المتحدة في العقود  الأخيرة على إصدار بيانات في يوم 24 أبريل من كل عام لإحياء ذكرى المجزرة  التي تعرض لها نحو مليون ونصف المليون مواطن أرمني تابعين للدولة  العثمانية. إلا أن رونالد ريغان كان الرئيس الأمريكي الوحيد الذي استخدم  مصطلح إبادة خلال ولايته.
 ولم يعلق ترامب بعد على قضية الإبادة  الأرمنية أو سعى إلى اجتذاب الجالية الأرمنية في الولايات المتحدة خلال  حملته الانتخابية العام الماضي.
 ووفقًا لتقرير نشرته الخدمة الأرمينية  لإذاعة أوروبا الحرة، فإن الغالبية الساحقة من النواب الأميركيين الموقعين  على الرسالة الموجهة لترامب ينتمون للحزب الديمقراطي ويمثلون ولاية  كاليفورنيا وولايات أمريكية أخرى تحتضن أعداد كبيرة من الجالية الأرمنية.  وثمة عدد قليل من النواب الجمهوريين معظمهم من ولاية كاليفورنيا.
 ورحبت كل من لجنة القضية الأرمنية  بالولايات المتحدة (ANCA)، والجمعية الأرمنية الأمريكية، بالنداء المشترك  الذي وجهه أعضاء مجلس النواب الـ84. كما أعربوا عن مساندتهم الكامله لمشروع  قرار آخر خاص بالإبادة تم تقديمه أواخر الشهر الماضي.
 فهل يفعلها ترامب ويستخدم مصطلح إبادة؟


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*الذكرى الثانية بعد المائة على مذبحة الارمن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - xeber24.net/


 يصادف اليوم الاثنين 24 من شهر نيسان  ,الذكرى مائة وسنتان على مجازر الابادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها الشعب  الارمني في عام 1915 من القرن الماضي على يد الدولة العثمانية خلال وبعد  الحرب العالمية الاولى.


 وتعرف هذه المجازر باسم المحرقة الارمنية  والمذبحة الارمنية أو الجريمة الكبرى،وقامت الدولة العثمانية بالقتل  المتعمد والمنهجي للسكان الأرمن تم تنفيذ ذلك من خلال المجازر وعمليات  الترحيل، والترحيل القسري والتي كانت عبارة عن مسيرات في ظل ظروف قاسية  مصممة لتؤدي إلى وفاة المبعدين.


 ويقدّر الباحثون أعداد الضحايا الأرمن بين 1  مليون و 1.5 مليون.


 ويشير الباحثون إلى الطريقة المنهجية  المنظمّة التي نفذت من خلال عمليات قتل كان هدفها القضاء على الأرمن،  وتعتبر مذبحة الأرمن ثاني أكبر قضية عن المذابح الجماعية بعد الهولوكست.


  ويعتبر يوم 24 نيسان من كل عام ذكرى مذابح الارمن، وهو نفس اليوم التي يتم  فيه تذكار المذابح الآشورية وفيه تم اعتقال أكثر من 250 من أعيان الأرمن  في إسطنبول وبعد ذلك، طرد الجيش العثماني الأرمن من ديارهم، وأجبرهم على  المسير لمئات الأميال إلى الصحراء وحدود سوريا الحالية، وتم حرمانهم من  الغذاء والماء، كانت المجازر عشوائية وتم مقتل العديد بغض النظر عن العمر  أو الجنس، وتم اغتصاب والإعتداء الجنسي على العديد من النساء. اليوم أغلبية  مجتمعات الشتات الارمني هي نتيجة الإبادة الجماعية.


 تنفي جمهورية  تركيا، الدولة التي خلفت الدولة العثمانية، وقوع المجازر التي تؤكدها الأمم  المتحدة وفي السنوات الأخيرة وجهت دعوات متكررة لتركيا للإعتراف بالأحداث  بأنها إبادة جماعية.


 حتى الآن، فقد اعترفت أكثر من عشرون دولة  رسميًا بمذابح الارمن بأنها إبادة جماعية، ويقبل معظم علماء الإبادة  الجماعية والمؤرخين بهذا الرأي.وتَعتبر أغلبية المؤسسات الأكاديمية أن ما  قامت به الدولة العثمانية بحق الأرمن يرتقي الى الإبادة الجماعية ومن بين  هذه المؤسسات الجمعية الدولية لعلماء الإبادة الجماعية،والتي أصدرت في 2007  ثلاثة اعترافات تشمل أيضًا المذابح بحق الآشوريين والمذابح بحق اليونانيين  النبطيين والتي قامت بها الدولة العثمانية على أنها إبادة جماعية.


  ويطالب الارمن الاتراك والحكومات التركية الى التخلي عن سياسة انكار ما حدث  في بداية القرن العشرين، والاعتراف بالمجازر والتعويض مادياً واعادة  الاراضي المسلوبة الى كل الشعوب المتضررة، كما فعلت المانيا بالنسبة الى  مجازر اليهود.


 ان مرور مئة وعامين على ابادة الارمن لو جرى معاقبة  المسؤولين الذين خططوا الابادة ضد الارمن ونفذوها، لما تجرأ هتلر على  ارتكاب الابادة، ولا حصلت الابادة في كمبوديا ورواندا، ولا ابشع المجازر  اليوم على يد التكفيريين في العالم ,ولما اوغل الحكام الاتراك في اضهاد  الشعوب التي تناضل بتحريرها من الحكام الاتراك المجرميين الذين يحاولون  اعادة السلطنة العثمانية.









إحياء ذكرى مذبحة الأرمن في العاصمة يريفان


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*رئيس وزراء كندا جاستن ترودو يصدر بيانا بمناسبة الذكرى 102 للإبادة الأرمنية*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 أصدر رئيس الوزراء الكندى جستين ترودو بياناً خاصا بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 102 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، وفيما يلي نص البيان مترجما إلى العربية:


 “في هذا اليوم، نجتمع جميعا لنتذكر الخسائر المآساوية في الأرواح بين الأرمن التي وقعت منذ أكثر من قرن.


 في عام 2015 وافق مجلس العموم بالإجماع على اقتراح يعلن 24 أبريل/نيسان من كل عام يوما لإحياء ذكرى الابادة الجماعية الارمنية ويكرم هذا اليوم ذكرى الذين فقدوا أرواحهم ظلماً وعانوا أثناء الإبادة  الجماعية ونحن نشيد بهم وبأحفادهم، حيث الكثير منهم يقيمون الآن في كندا. 



وبهذه المناسبة يقف الكنديون – بصرف النظر عن إيمانهم أو خلفيتهم الإثنية –  صفا واحدا في هذه الذكرى مؤكدين من جديد حرصهم في عدم الوقوف أبداً في  موقف عدم المبالاة في مواجهة الكراهية أو العنف بأي شكل من الأشكال.


 وإذ نحيي اليوم ذكرى الابادة الجماعية الارمنية  كلنا أمل بمستقبل يسوده االسلام والاحترام المتبادل”.


 وكان رئيس الوزراء الكندي قد شارك الأرمن في مسيرة مئوية الابادة الجماعية الارمنية التي نظمتها المنظمات الأرمنية الكندية قبل عامين.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*صفحة خاصة عن الابادة الجماعية 

للاطلاع وللمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه الابادة

http://khabararmani.com/?p=270
*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*العاصمة الأرجنتينية بوينس آيرس تعلن رسمياً 24 أبريل- نيسان يوم إحياء ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


 أعلنت الهيئة التشريعية لمدينة بوينس آيرس  عن اهتمامها بتعزيز حقوق الإنسان والدفاع عنها والعمل الأساسي في هذا  المنحى هو إحياء ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية التي ارتكبتها الدولة  التركية والتي ستجري في 24 نيسان / أبريل المقبل تحت شعار" الحقيقة  والعدالة والتعويض"خلال الجلسة يوم الخميس 20 أبريل، وفقاً لما ذكرته  "برينسا أرمينيا".
 ويشير القرار الذي قدّمه المشرّع خوسيه  كامباغنولي- رئيس لجنة حقوق الإنسان والضمانات ومكافحة التمييز فى الهيئة  التشريعية مع المؤلف المشارك كارلوس تومادا- النائب الثاني لرئيس الهيئة  التشريعية إلى أن القانون يعتبر التجمع الذي
 تنظمه مؤسسات المجتمع الأرمني يوم الاثنين 24 أبريل أمام سفارة تركيا إحياءً لذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية.
 وبهذا المعنى وافقت الهيئة التشريعية أيضاً، بناء على مبادرة من المشرع  خافيير أندريد، على الانضمام إلى الأنشطة التي ستنفذ في 24 أبريل/نيسان.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2017)

*بالصور.. الارمن في دهوك يحيون الذكرى الثانية بعد المائة للأبادة الجماعية الارمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2017)

* كلمة الرئيس دونالد ترامب بمناسبة الذكرى 102 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/

 أصدر الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب  بيانا خاصا بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 102 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، وفيما يلي  نصها مترجما إلى العربية عبر موقع خبر أرمني:

 “نستذكر ونكرم اليوم ذكرى أولئك الذين عانوا أثناء أحداث الـ (Medz Yeghern)، وهي أسوأ الفظائع الجماعية في القرن العشرين.

 مع مطلع سنة 1915، تم تهجير وقتل مليون ونصف مليون أرمني أو أجبروا على  السير إلى حتفهم في السنوات الأخيرة من الإمبراطورية العثمانية. اسمحوا لي  أن أضم صوتي إلى أصوات المجتمع الأرمني في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحول  العالم في إحياء ذكرى الأبرياء الذين قضوا في تلك الفترة.

 بينما  نتأمل في هذا الفصل المظلم من التاريخ الإنساني، نسجل إعجابنا كذلك على  الناحية الأخري، على قدرة الشعب الأرمني على الاستمرار، وقد بنى  الْكَثِيرُونَ من أبنائهم حياة جديدة في الولايات المتحدة، وقدموا مساهمات  لا تنكر لبلادنا.

 من الضروري استذكار الفظائع لمنع تكرارها، كما  نرحب في الوقت نفسه بجهود الأتراك والأرمن للاعتراف بالتاريخ المؤلم، وهي  خطوة هامة باتجاه بناء أساس لمستقبل أكثر عدالة وتسامح.”


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2017)

*التشيك تتبنى قراراً يعترف بإبادة الأرمن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك/


 في الجلسة المنعقدة بتاريخ 25 نيسان الجاري تبنت جمهورية التشيك قراراً يعترف بالابادة الأرمنية، وذلك بـ104 أصوات مقابل صفر صوت.


 وفي بيان أصدرته وزارة الخارجية الأرمينية  يشار الى نص القرار الذي جاء فيه أن برلمان التشيك يدين الجرائم التي  ارتكبت بحق الأرمن والأقليات الدينية والقومية في الإمبراطورية العثمانية  خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أبريل 2017)

*مشروع قانون مشترك بين الحزبين الجمهوري والديمقراطي للاعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية يُقّدم إلى الكونغرس الأميركي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


  قدّم السناتور الديمقراطي الأميركي من  نيوجيرسى بوب مينينديز إلى الكونغرس مشروع قانون مشترك بين الحزبين يوم 24  ابريل يتعلق باالاعتراف بالابادة الجماعية الأرمنية.


 مشروع القانون  يقترح ضمان أن السياسة الخارجية للولايات المتحدة الأميركية سوف تعكس الفهم  المناسب لقضايا حقوق الإنسان والجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية والتطهير  العرقي والإبادة الجماعية- مع مثال الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية التي وثقتها  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. 



والمؤلفان المشاركان في مشروع القانون هما  عضوا مجلس الشيوخ تيد كروز وتوم أودال


 وقال بوب مينينديز: "بعد مضي 102 سنة  على المأساة التي وقعت في الإمبراطورية العثمانية يجب أن نسميها بإسمها  الحقيقي - الإبادة الجماعية وأعتقد أن عجزنا المستمر عن القيام بهذه الخطوة  يخلق مجالاًُ في العالم الحديث للبربرية ولذلك أدعو زملائي في مجلس الشيوخ  إلى وضع حد لهذا الواقع المخجل. 



ويحدد هذا القانون بوضوح أننا سنحترم  دائماً ذكرى الرجال والنساء والأطفال الأرمن الأبرياء الذين قُتلوا أو  رُحلوا من وطنهم وسوف نتذكر دائماً هذا كدرس سيعالج دائماً أي شكل من أشكال  الجريمة ضد الإنسانية".


 وقد شكر المدير التنفيذي للجنة الوطنية  الأرمنية-الأميركية المختصة بالقضية الأرمنية في الولايات المتحدة آرام  هامباريان السيناتور مينينديز وزملائه على تقديم مشروع القانون


 وقال  هامباريان: "بالنسبة للمصالحة الارمنية-التركية فإنه من الضروري قبل كل شيء  أن تعترف تركيا بوقائع ونتائج الابادة الجماعية الأرمنية".


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أبريل 2017)

> paul iraqe قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *
> > الإسلام عبارة عن فيروسات و جراثيم تنخــــــــــــر فى جسد العالم الحر
> >
> > والمسلمون يسجلون لأنفسهم تاريخ إسود بقبولهم للإسلام القذر ​*
> ...


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*ولاية تكساس تعترف رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
*عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/

وافق مجلس النواب في ولاية تكساس الأمريكية بالاجماع على مشروع قانون اعترفت الولاية بموجبه رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.

وجاء القرار رقم 191 الذي حمل العنوان “الإعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية” في الـ 19 من مايو/أيار الحالي ليجعل تكساس الولاية الـ 46 من بين الولايات الأمريكية المعترفة رسميا بالمآساة الأرمنية وحقيقة تعرض أرمن الأناضول لعمليات تظهير عرقي على أيدي السلطات العثمانية.

ولم يكتفي القرار التكساسي بالإعتراف بالإبادة بل تجاوزتها لتعلن للعالم أن أرمينيا الحالية تشكل فقط 10% من مساحة أرمينيا التاريخية في خطوة تعتبر الأولى من نوعها ضمن التشريعات التي تصدر بشأن الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية والتي غالبا ما ننشر عنها ضمن موقع خبر أرمني.

وجاء في نص القرار: “أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى قامت السلطات العثمانية في وضعها المتدهور بتنفيذ حملة ممنهجة للقضاء على سكانها الأرمن البالغ عددهم آنذاك أكثر من مليوني نسمة، مليون ونصف المليون منهم لقوا حتفهم. يعيش في أرمينيا اليوم – التي لا تشكل أكثر من 10% من أرمينيا التاريخية – فقط 3 ملايين شخص بينما يتراوح عدد الأرمن في دول الشتات ما بين 8 و 10 مليون بينهم من يعيشون أيضا في الولايات المتحدة… إن مجلس النواب في الهيئة التشريعية الـ 85 في تكساس وبموجب ما سبق يعترف رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية“.

هذا ولم يبقى سوى 4 ولايات أمريكية لتصبح أمريكية بأكملها معترفة رسميا بالإبادة في قت ما يزال فيه رؤساء هذه الدولة التهرب من استخدام كلمة “إبادة” في بياناتهم الرسمية التي يصدرونها كل عام لمناسبة الذكرى السنوية للإبادة حرصا على المصالح المشتركة مع الكيان التركي.*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2017)

*إحياء الذكرى 102 لشهداء المذبحة السريانية سيفو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- مطرانية حلب وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس/

 مساء يوم الخميس 15/ 6/ 2017، وبمناسبة  الذكرى الثانية بعد المائة للمذبحة السريانية سيفو، أقيم قداس إلهي في  كنيسة مار جرجس ـــــ حي السريان، ترأسه الأب الربان بطرس قسيس المعتمد  البطريركي لأبرشية حلب السريانية الأرثوذكسية.


 بمشاركة الأب الخوري شكري توما، والأب  الربان يوسف سعيد، والأب القس أفرام وزير، وخدمه كورال وشمامسة الكنيسة،  وبحضور أعضاء المجلسين المليين، ولجان الكاتدرائية والمرعيث، وحشد غفير من  المؤمنين.


 وفي عظته سرد الأب الربان بطرس قسيس لمحة  شاملة عن تاريخ تلك المذبحة اللاإنسانية التي حدثت بحق أبناء شعبنا  السرياني الأعزل، إلا من قوة الروح والإيمان.


 وبعد القداس خرج الجميع إلى  بهو الكنيسة حيث أقيمت خدمتي الشهداء القديسين والموتى المؤمنين أمام النصب  التذكاري لشهداء المذبحة السريانية سيفو، ثم وعلى أنغام الفرقة النحاسية  التابعة للفوج الكشفي السادس (كشاف مار جرجس) سار الجميع في أرجاء حي  السريان حاملين شموع الإيمان الوقادة ومصلين على رجاء حلول الأمن والسلام  في أرجاء سورية والعالم.































​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*الإمبراطورية العثمانية.. إمبراطورية التخلف، الانحطاط والخوازيق*




               تأسست الإمبراطورية العثمانية، إمبراطورية التخلف والخوازيق كما يسميه  البعض، سنة 1299 من قبل قبيبة عثمان وشملت أراضي الآناضول والبلقان وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وشبه الجزيرة العربية وصولا إلى شمال أفريقيا.


 عام 1453 قام السلطان محمد الثاني بفتح القسطنطينية وبدءا من القرن  الخامس عشر، أخذ السلاطنة تسمية “خليفة” وربطوا الإمبراطورية العثمانية  بالأمة الإسلامية.


 بدءا من القرن الثامن عشر، شهدت الإمبراطورية صعوبات عديدة. بالرغم من  محاولات الإصلاح، وبسبب تناقضاتها الداخلية وتحدياتها الخارجية نتيجة الحرب العالمية الاولى ، اختفت الدولة العثمانية نهائيا مع إعلان الجمهورية التركية  سنة 1923 والتي ما تزال تحتل آراضي شاسعة من أرمينياالتاريخية.


 هذه الأمبراطورية لم تجلب سوى التخلف لكل الشعوب التي احتلتها، أعظم  اختراعاتهم كان “الخازوق”.. وحتى هذا الاختراع مشكوك بأمره إذ يعتبر البعض  أن آل عثمان قاموا فقط بتطوير هذا النوع من العقاب ولم يخترعوه أبدا.. 



وطبعا منطقي جدا هذا الرأي لأن عقولهم اصغر من أن تبتكر أشياء جديدة ولكن  عشقهم لسفك الدماء سهل عليهم تطوير اساليب القتل والتعذيب القديمة والتفنن  في استخدامها


 ومن إنجازات هذه الإمبراطورية أيضا أنها أبادت ثلثي الامة الارمنية مطلع القرن الماضي وارتكتب جرائم ضد الإنسانية لا يمكن أن يتصورها عقل إنسان في احداث تاريخية مآساوية باتت تعرف بـ الابادة الجماعية الارمنية . ويقال أنه لولا إبادتهم للأرمن لكان يعيش اليوم ضمن حدود ما تسمى دولة  تركيا  19 مليون أرمني بدلا من 40-60 الف الموجودين حاليا.


 كما قام حثالة البشر هؤلاء باحتلال العالم العربي لمدة 400 عام كانت  كافية لإعادتهم قرون عديدة إلى الخلف، ويقال أنه لولا الحكم العثماني لكان  العالم العربي من أكثر دول العالم تطورا في كل النواحي.


 جميع الإمبراطوريات التي ظهرت عبر التاريخ ساهمت بتطوير البشرية بشكل أو  بآخر.. إلا الإمبراطورية العثمانية، أعادت البشرية، أو على الأقل المنطقة  التي حكمتها، قرونا إلى الوراء. 



نعتذر لأنه لا وجود لأي انجاز قيم نتحدث  عنه ضمن هذه الصفحة المخصصة للإمبراطورية العثمانية في موقع خبر أرمني ولكن سنكتفي بين الحين والأخر بعرض روابط لبعض من آخر منشوراتنا ممن تم التطرق فيها لهؤلاء العثمانيين…

*وللمزيد من المعلومات وما حرر لهذه الابادة من اعمال موجودة في الرابط ادناه :

http://khabararmani.com/?p=270
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2017)

تم تثبيت الموضوع 
لقيمته التاريخية و الوثائقية​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع
> لقيمته التاريخية و الوثائقية​




شكرا جزيلا امي الفاضلة على التثبيت

لكم مني كل الاعتزاز والتقدير

تحياتي واحترامي لكم


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*قصة سماح سعد زغلول بدخول 1100 يتيم أرمني إلى مصر لإنقاذهم من الإبادة*







 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 الواقعة التي نرصدها ليست مجرد قرار  أنساني أصدره الزعيم المصري سعد زغلول باشا، بل كانت أكثر من ذلك بكثير في  ظل الظروف التاريخية المحيطة بمصر والعالم آنذاك .. في ذاك الزمان، لم يكن  هناك تلفزيون ينقل الأحداث في بث حي، ولم تكن هناك شبكة إتصالات لاسلكية  عالية الكفاءة، تتابع الوقائع لحظة بلحظة..


 لم يكن هناك إلا الصحف، التي تنشر مايرد  اليها بعد الواقعة بأيام.. ولم يكن هناك منظمات ترعي الناس في المحن  والأزمات.. أو منظمات تحض علي رعاية بني البشر الذين يتعرضون للبلاء.. لم  يكن هناك منظمات حقوق أنسان، أو منظمات للطفولة والأمومة. المنظمة الوحيدة  كانت الصليب الأحمر بإمكانيات محدودة للغاية.


 ماذا حدث في يناير ١٩٢٤؟


 علم سعد باشا بالمذابح التي تقودها الدولة التركية  ضد الأمن والتي اودت بحياة مليون ونصف مليون منهم وسمع بتجمع آلاف الأيتام  في معسكرات للإيواء بالدول المجاورة حيث فتحت الكنائس الأوروبية والشرقية  أبوابها لإيواء النازحين.


 كما إتجه آلاف الأرمن صوب مصر: الأم  الحنون في ذلك الوقت. وعلم سعد باشا أن هناك آلاف من الأيتام وصلوا الي  مصر، وأن ورائهم الاف آخرين، فقرر العفو عن النازحين الذين دخلوا البلاد  بطريقة غير شرعية وقرر أيضا السماح بنقل ١١٠٨ يتيم ويتيمه أرمنيه للعيش في  مصر.. بالتحديد ٨٠٦ من اليتيمات و٣٠٠ من الأيتام .


 وخرج من القاهرة أقوي إحتجاج ديني علي  المذابح من قلب أزهرها الشريف، وعلى لسان شيخه الجليل سليم البشرى، الذى  أصدر فتوى بحرمة الإبادة والتحذير من اقترافها على نحو ما نشرته جريدة  المؤيد يوم 28 أبريل/نيسان 1909 نقلا عن الشيخ البشرى: «اطلعنا فى الصحف  المحلية على أخبار محزنة وإشاعات سيئة عن مسلمى بعض ولايات الأناضول من  الممالك العثمانية، وهى أن بعضهم يعتدون على بعض المسيحيين فيقتلونهم بغياً  وعدوانا، فكدنا لا نصدق ما وقع إلينا من هذه الشائعات، ورجونا أن تكون  باطلة، لأن الإسلام ينهى عن كل عدوان ويحرّم البغى وسفك الدماء، والإضرار  بالناس كافة، المسلم والمسيحى واليهودى فى ذلك سواء…» .


 ومنذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الاولى  والأرمن يحاولون جمع الوثائق والأدلة لإثبات الخطة العثمانية الشيطانية  لإبادة شعبهم وسلب أراضيهم وممتلكاتهم ثم طرد من تبقى منهم بعيدا فى الشتات  للغرق فى جوف البحر الأسود. ومن بقى حياً يواجه ظروفا لا يتحملها بشر بلا  زاد ولا ماء تحت وطأة التعذيب والدفن الجماعى فى بطن الصحراء.


 ولم يشفع للأرمن إخلاصهم فى خدمة الامبراطورية العثمانية  وقد حققوا في مجال الاعتراف بمأساتهم كثيرا من التقدم، ففى عام 1974  اعترفت اللجنة الفرعية لحقوق الإنسان في الأمم المتحدة بأن «مذابح الأرمن  كانت أول عملية إبادة في القرن العشرين» .


 ومن يومها تنضم دولا جديدة لتعترف رسميا  بالإبادة التى تعرض لها الأرمن، ولتربح القضية الأرمنية داعمين جدد، آخرهم  ألمانيا من بعد فرنسا والعشرات من الدول الأخرى بما فيها ٤٦ ولاية أمريكية،  حيث الجرح لم يزل فائرًا، ولم تزل بحور الدموع تسيل على جدران التاريخ،  ولم تزل رائحة الدماء تهب مع الذكريات، ولم يزل صوت الأنين يعشش فى أضغاث  الكوابيس الموروثة أباً عن جد، بما يثبت أن الدم أقوى من السيف، وأن الضحية  أقوى من الجلاد..


 وأنه لا فرق بين مجزرة ومجزرة، وبين مأساة وطن سليب وآخر  سقط عبر المفاوضات والشجب، والأمر يتساوى بين مجازر العثمانيين للأرمن  ومجازر التتار القدماء والجدد ضد العرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*أغنية أرمينية حزينة مترجمة - مذبحة الأرمن   *



[YOUTUBE]f3z0Ta9shiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*كانت آخر ناجية من الإبادة الجماعية: أراكسي تروي قصّتها قبيل وفاتها*




               كانت أراكسي بابازيان أرشايكان في الخامسة من عمرها عندما حدثت الإبادة  التركيّة للأرمن في عام 1915. وقد شهدت وهي طفلة المجازر والتهجير القسريّ  والترحيل الجماعيّ، وأخيراً السير في ظروف قاسية ممّا أدّى إلى وفاة  المبعدين من خلال حرمانهم من الماء والغذاء. كان حظّها أن تبقى على قيد  الحياة بعدما أجبرت مع مئات الآلاف من الأرمن على السير لمئات الأميال  وصولاً إلى صحراء سوريا
 روت أراكسي لـ”نقاش” قبيل وفاتها بأيام -إذ توفيت بتاريخ 22 تموز الماضي  بسبب التقدم بالسن- ظروف تساقط أفراد عائلتها بسبب المرض والجوع وغارات  العصابات في طريق الموت فرداً تلو الآخر، ثمّ كيفيّة دخولها عبر صحراء سوريا  إلى العراق عندما كانت تبلغ من العمر خمس سنوات ليلتقطها رجل من قبيلة  الجحيشات العربيّة في منطقة ربيعة الحدودية مع سوريا، ظنّاً منه أنّها ولد  صغير، وحين اكتشف أنّها ليست سوى طفلة صغيرة، تخلّى عنها لعجوز فضّلت  تربيتها مع بناتها العربيّات الأكبر سنّاً.
 أطلقت عليها والدتها الجديدة اسم فاطمة أو “فطّوم” وهي تصغير محبّب  للاسم الأوّل، وتعلّمت “فطّوم” على يد والدتها العربيّة كلّ عادات البدو في  حلب الأبقار والطبخ وطريقة سرد الحكايات، ولم تفارق اراكسي لهجة البدو  العرب حتّى يوم وفاتها.
 يرى الأرمن في قصّة أراكسي دليلاً على الكرم العربيّ بعد الإبادة  التركيّة لهم، وهم يدعون إلى تعزيز العلاقات مع العرب في وقت تواجه المنطقة  العربيّة تحوّلاً جذريّاً بعد ثورات الربيع العربيّ، وصولاً إلى اجتياح  تنظيم ((داعش )) مناطق واسعة من العراق وسوريا.
 يقول رئيس اللجنة الإداريّة لطائفة الأرمن الأرثوذكس في العراق ملكون  ملكونيان لـ”نقاش” حول القضية “ما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة، قبل قرن من الزمن  كانوا يقتلون الأرمن بطرق بشعة، أمّا الآن فـ ((داعش ))  يعيد إنتاج ما فعله بنا الأتراك بالضبط، لم يتغيّر شيء سوى شكل القاتل  وأسماء الضحايا أمّا طريقة القتل فواحدة والمصالح هي ذاتها تتلخّص في  السيطرة على الموارد والثروة في المنطقة”.
 يجتمع أبناء أراكسي وأحفادها حولها، وهم يستمعون إلى قصّة آخر ناجية على  قيد الحياة من الإبادة التركيّة للأرمن واكبر معمرة أرمنية في العراق وهي  تروي لهم عن إخلاص أمّها العربيّة وحمايتها لها بأيّ ثمن.
 وتقول: “في أحد الأيّام أردت تقليد الفتيات العربيّات فوشمت وجهي وذراعي  على طريقة البدو العرب، وحين اكتشفت والدتي العربيّة ذلك لطمتني على وجهي  قائلة: “أنت أمانة في عنقي، يجب أن تحافظي على صفاء وجهك إلى أن أسلّمك إلى  أبناء ملّتك، مثلما تسلّمتك نقيّة وطاهرة”.
 كانت أمّها العربيّة تريد الحفاظ على عذريّة وجهها ودينها وانتمائها إلى  ملّتها، ورفضت تزويجها إلى أيّ عربيّ مسلم تروي أراكسي أنّ أمّها العربية  ابتهجت حين تقدّم شاب أرمنيّ في العام 1924 نجا هو الآخر من الإبادة إلى  خطبتها، فقالت له: “الحمد لله، سأموت الآن وأنا مرتاحة بعدما زوّجت ابنتي  الأرمنيّة”.
 ملايين الأرمن لم يولدوا ويتمتّعوا بالحياة بسبب قرار سياسيّ لخلق هويّة  تركيّة متجانسة، لكنّ شتاتهم المنتشر الآن في الشرق الأوسط وبقيّة دول  العالم اندمج في المجتمعات الجديدة، في حين ظلّ رابط واحد يحافظ على  هويّتهم، ألا وهو ذكرى الإبادة.
 يقول كيفو تامر كالديجان وهو أرمنيّ سوريّ يعمل سائق أجرة في يريفان عاصمة أرمينيا لـ”نقاش”:انه يتوجب ان “يزور جميع الأرمن من مختلف دول العالم النصب التذكاريّ للإبادة في يريفان قبل أن يفكّروا في زيارة أيّ معلم دينيّ أو أثريّ في أرمينيا فذكرى الإبادة هي ما يجمع الأرمن في مختلف أنحاء العالم”.
 وإذا كانت ذكرى الإبادة تمارس دوراً مركزيّاً في بلورة الهويّة  الأرمنيّة المعاصرة، فإنّ الاحتفال بالذكرى المئويّة للإبادة أصبح فرصة  لبلورة مطالب جديدة، مثل الاعتراف بالإبادة التركيّة للأرمن من قبل  الحكومات التي يحلمون جنسيّات دولها، والمطالبة بمقعد يمثّلهم في البرلمان  مثلما يحصل الآن في العراق.
 إذ خرج الأرمن في تظاهرة سلميّة للمرّة الأولى في تاريخ الطائفة، انطلقت  من أمام السفارة التركيّة في بغداد في الذكرى المئويّة للإبادة في 24  نيسان (ابريل) الماضي، وهي تحمل شعارات تؤكّد إحياء الذكرى من جهّة، وربطها  بما يحدث من إبادات في العراق لاسيّما ما حصل للإيزيديّين وللمذبحة التي  حصلت في معسكر سبايكر.
 وفي هذا الشأن، أشار مطران الأرمن الأرثوذكس في العراق الدكتور آفاك  أسادوريان لـ”نقاش” إلى أنّه “لا يمكن لذاكرتهم الجريحة أن تتوقّف عن  المطالبة حتّى بعد مرور مئة عام”.
 وأضاف: “هذا درس مهمّ نتعلّمه من مأساة الإبادة، والدرس الآخر يدور حول  “الإنكار”، فهو يعمّق إحياء الذكرى ويغلق الطريق أمام أيّ شكل من أشكال  المصالحة والتسوية”.
 وفي خطوة غير مسبوقة قصد الأرمن النجف الأشرف لمقابلة آيات الله في  نيسان الماضي للتعريف بالإبادة واستصدار فتاوى دينيّة من المراجع الكبار  لغرض إدانتها، يقول المطران أسادوريان: “أبدى آيات الله الأفاضل من المراجع  الكرام في النجف الأشرف، إسحق الفيّاض ومحمّد سعيد الحكيم وبشير النجفي  تعاطفهم مع مطالب الأرمن بدءاً بالاعتراف بالإبادة وصولاً إلى منح الأرمن  مقعداً في البرلمان العراقيّ”.
 وعلى صعيد متّصل أقام الأرمن بتاريخ 23 أيار مؤتمراً دوليّاً في بغداد  بمناسبة الذكرى المئويّة للإبادة قدّموا خلاله المطالب نفسها، الأمر الذي  يعكس تحوّلاً في تحرّك الطائفة. فالمطالبة بمقعد خاصّ بالأرمن في البرلمان  العراقيّ، باتت تعني أنّهم يقدّمون أنفسهم بوصفهم قوميّة متميّزة على الرغم  من أنّهم يظلّون إحدى الطوائف المسيحيّة المعترف بها رسميّاً في العراق.
 اراكسي التي أصبحت “فطّوم” تتناول تفاصيل حياتها بين البدو بعد مرور قرن  من الزمن وكأنّها حدثت البارحة مفتخرة بوشومها ولهجتها البدويّة التي  أصبحت علامة على هويّتها المركّبة، وحين تنظر ابنتها “ازادوهي ارتين  ارشاكيان” إلى صورها وسط عائلتها المكوّنة من ثمانين شخصاً من الأبناء  والأحفاد وأبناء الأحفاد، لا تملك سوى التفكير بهذه المعجزة، معجزة تحوّل  الطفلة الناجية إلى عائلة بهذا العدد من الأطبّاء والمهندسين والتجّار.
 تقول ازادوهي : “حين ننظر إلى صورة والدتي الناجية من الإبادة وقد  تحوّلت إلى عائلة بهذا الحجم، لا نملك سوى التفكير في أمّتنا الأرمنيّة، كم  كان سيبلغ عدد أفرادها لولا الإبادة”.


 بقلم: سعد سلوم | نقلا عن: صوت العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*أسماء بعض ضحايا ليلة 24 أبريل/نيسان 1915*



               رغم مرور 100 عام على الابادة الجماعية الارمنية  التي قام بها العثمانيين ضد الأرمن، إلا أن ذكراها لازالت باقية مع العدد  الهائل الذي راح ضحيتها من الأرمن ووصل إلي مليون ونصف المليون قتيل، غير  ملايين المشردين والمشتتين الذين أبعدوا قسرا عن وطنهم وعاشوا بأوطان أخرى.
 فيما يلي أسماء بعض رجال الفكر الأرمن ممن قضت عليهم تركيا ليلة ال 24 من ابريل /نيسان سنة 1915.




*كريكور زوهراب*
كاتب ومحامي وخبير في القانون الدولي، ويعد أمير ورائد القصة القصيرة في  الأدب الأرمني الحديث، ولد عام 1861 وبدأ حياته الأدبية شاعراً ثم انتقل  الى النثر ولفت الأنظار إليه بروايته(جيل مضى) والتي صدرت عام 1887 وتنتمي  للواقعية.




*سيامانتو (أتوم ياركينيان):*
شاعر وكاتب صحفي وكان واحدا من المثقفين الأرمن وقد ظهرت موهبته الشعرية  أثناء صغره في الدراسة ومثل كثير من المثقفين الأرمن كانت المصاعب والقسوة  التي تعرضوا لها تحت الحكم العثماني محورا لكثير من أعماله الأدبية.




*تانيال فاروجان:*
أحد ركائز الأدب الأرمني، ولد 20 أبريل 1884 وفي عام 1905 إلتحق بإحدي  الجامعات البلجيكية لدراسة الأدب وعلم الاجتماع والاقتصاد وفي عام 1914 أسس  جماعة أدبية سماها Mehian وقد أنتج طوال حياته 4 مجلدات شعرية كبيرة.




*نازاريت داجافاريان:*
طبيب وفيزيائي وعالم في اللغة وأحد مؤسسي الإتحاد الخيري الأرمني العام وله  العديد من المؤلفات العلمية في الطب والدين والتاريخ ولد عام 1862 ودرس في  إحدي كليات اسطنبول وإستكمل دراسته في جامعة باريس.




*ماري بيليريان:*
روائية وكاتبة صحفية كانت تعشق الصحافة وكرست حياتها لهذه المهنة وجاءت  لمصر ضمن أرمن كثيرين قاموا بدور كبير مهم مثل الصحافة والطباعة  والزنكوغراف وأنشأت ماري بيليريان مؤسسة الطباعة “أرتيميس” كما أسست وأصدرت  مجلة للمرأة بنفس الإسم عام 1902م.




*ديريان كيليكان:*
روائي وكاتب صحفي ومحامي درس في الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم وقد تولي رئاسة  تحرير عدة صحف منها “جيهان” و”الصباح”، كما عمل مراسلا لصحيفة “ديلي ميل”  و”برس” ونشرت له العديد من الكتابات الصحفية حول الإبادة كما قام بعمل  قاموس”فرنسي-تركي”




*هوفانيس هاروتيونيان:*
كاتب وروائي تميزت أعماله بالجمال والروعة، ولد 1860 وكان يحب الأدب من  صغره وبات موهوبا في هذا الفن، وكتب القصص والقصائد القصيرة في سنة صغيرة،  وتميزت كتاباته بالواقعية أكثر من الرومانسية التي كانت سائدة حينها في  الأدب الأرمني، وتناول مشاكل الأرمن والظلم الذي تعرض له الأرمن.




*إيروكان:*
كاتب وروائي ومترجم، ولد في عام 1870 وظهرت ميوله الأدبية منذ صغره حيث كان  لديه نفور من المواد العلمية خاصة الرياضيات لدرجة أنه كان يكره مدرسي  الرياضيات وقرأ العديد من روايات كتاب كثيرين أوروبيين وأرمن وكتاباته  الخاصة به كانت متميزة وشهد لها الكثير من كبار المثقفين في عصره.




*روبين سيفاك:*
روائي وكاتب وشاعر، ولد في 15 فبراير 1885، ويعد من أبرز الشعراء الأرمن  الذين يتميزون بالوطنية والإنسانية، ويجسد شعره تاريخ وجوهر الأدب الأرمني  وكانت كثير من أعماله تنتمي للشعر الغنائي خاصة الرومانسي وتتميز باللغة  السليمة ودقة العبارات والوزن والموسيقي.




*روبين زارداريان:*
كاتب وروائي ومترجم، ولد 1874 وكان شخصية بارزة في الأدب الأرميني، وكتب  القصائد الشعرية وهو في سن 11 عاما، وفي عام 1903 غادر البلاد بسبب نشاطه  السياسي، وفي 1908 عاد مع العديد من المثقفين الأرمن الآخرين لمواصلة دورهم  الوطني.




*فاردكيس سيرينكوليان:*
ناشط سياسي وعضو في البرلمان العثماني، ولد عام 1871 وعرف باسم هوفانيس أو  Gisak، وفي عام 1901 حكم عليه بالسجن لمدة 101 عاما، لكن أطلق سراحه عام  1908 وفي عام 1915 ألقي القبض عليه مرة أخري وتعرض للتعذيب حتي الموت




*رجال دين:*
ومن رجال الدين هناك الأسقف سمبات ساديتيان الذي ولد عام 1871 وكان يقوم  بالوعظ في القرى الأرمنية، والأسقف اغناطيوس مالويان الذي ولد في 19 مارس  1869ـ والدكتور هاكوب زيتونتسيان عالم اللاهوت الذي ولد في عام 1884 وحصل  علي دكتوراه في الفلسفة وأخري في اللاهوت.. وآخرون.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*تقرير لقناة العراقية ( شبكة الاعلام العراقي ) عن الابادة الجماعية الارمنية :

[YOUTUBE]OtX7IGBAI4I[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2017)

لم أكن أنوي التعليق لكي يبقى الموضوع وثائقيا، و لكن لم أقوى على امساك نفسي و أنا أقرأ اسماء الشهداء المذكورين في المشاركة 86، كونهم جميعهم من نخبة الطبقة المثقفة، ما أشبه أمس باليوم. للأسف! التاريخ يجتر ما في جعبتته.

الشيء الآخر الذي دفعني الى التعليق أيضا، هو محبة المرأة البدوية التي تجلى فيها الوفاء و االخلاص الفطري الذي وضعه الإله العظيم في قلوب خلقه.. لقد أدمعت عيناي فعلا و أنا أقرأ كلماتها (في اللون الأحمر):



> وتقول: “في أحد الأيّام أردت تقليد الفتيات العربيّات فوشمت وجهي وذراعي على طريقة البدو العرب، وحين اكتشفت والدتي العربيّة ذلك لطمتني على وجهي قائلة: “أنت أمانة في عنقي، يجب أن تحافظي على صفاء وجهك إلى أن أسلّمك إلى أبناء ملّتك، مثلما تسلّمتك نقيّة وطاهرة”.
> كانت أمّها العربيّة تريد الحفاظ على عذريّة وجهها ودينها وانتمائها إلى ملّتها، ورفضت تزويجها إلى أيّ عربيّ مسلم تروي أراكسي أنّ أمّها العربية ابتهجت حين تقدّم شاب أرمنيّ في العام 1924 نجا هو الآخر من الإبادة إلى خطبتها، فقالت له: “الحمد لله، سأموت الآن وأنا مرتاحة بعدما زوّجت ابنتي الأرمنيّة”.



أين نحن اليوم من هذا النقاء الفطري... هذه هي الفطرة الصحيحة!


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> لم أكن أنوي التعليق لكي يبقى الموضوع وثائقيا، و لكن لم أقوى على امساك نفسي و أنا أقرأ اسماء الشهداء المذكورين في المشاركة 86، كونهم جميعهم من نخبة الطبقة المثقفة، ما أشبه أمس باليوم. للأسف! التاريخ يجتر ما في جعبتته.
> 
> الشيء الآخر الذي دفعني الى التعليق أيضا، هو محبة المرأة البدوية التي تجلى فيها الوفاء و االخلاص الفطري الذي وضعه الإله العظيم في قلوب خلقه.. لقد أدمعت عيناي فعلا و أنا أقرأ كلماتها (في اللون الأحمر):
> 
> ...




*امي الكريمة

انا ارى العكس من ذلك ...

مشاركتكم ومشاركة البقية هي بحد ذاتها احياء لذكرى هؤلاء الشهداء والذين هم اهلنا واحبائنا

وايضا هي  رسالة وجدانية وقلبية منا اليهم ان نعيش قصتهم وان نتعلم ونأخذ العبرة والدرس من هذا الحدث التأريخي

مع الشكر والعرفان لكم على مساهمتكم الواعية في الموضوع

الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم وكل حياتكم

امين يا ربي
*


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2017)

يبدو أن كلامي لم يكن واضحا... فأنا لم اختلف معك. ما قصدته أن اليوم يتم تصفية النخبة من المثقفين كما حصل ليلة 24 أبريل/نيسان 1915.

هل توضح كلامي الآن؟


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> يبدو أن كلامي لم يكن واضحا... فأنا لم اختلف معك. ما قصدته أن اليوم يتم تصفية النخبة من المثقفين كما حصل ليلة 24 أبريل/نيسان 1915.
> 
> هل توضح كلامي الآن؟




*نعم بكل تأكيد

وهو ما يحصل في العراق ايضا 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*قصة بياتريس أفيديسيان يعقوبيان.. مؤلمة جدا


كانت والدتي حتى مماتها تلعن الأتراك بعد كل صلاة و تقول إنه بعد وفاتها سيستمر رفاتها يلعنهم إلى أن يعاقبهم الله. هي من مواليد (اضنا) سنة 1918، هكذا تروي بياتريس يعقوبيان قصة والدتها فتقول:

كانت تدرك ألم الروح.. في عام 1897 كانوا قد قتلوا زوجها الأول تحت وابل من الضرب أمام عينيها، و في عام 1908 رموا بزوجها الثاني في النار حياً فأحرقوه أمامها.

 أما في عام 1915 فقد هجم أربعة جنود أتراك عليها، و بعد أن اغتصبوها سحبوا من بين ذراعيها أختي التي في الرابعة عشرة من عمرها و خطفوها.

 لم تجد أمي ما يغطي جسدها العاري فاختفت وراء شجيرة. فرآها رجل و امرأة مسنان، فاقتربا منها و غطياها بمعطفيهما و أخذاها إلى منزلهما دون أن يتفوها بكلمة واحدة.

 أعدا لها الحمام والطعام. و بعد أن أوصلاها إلى بيتها قال الرجل: ((عاقبهم الله، نحن أيضاً لدينا زوجات و بنات. أنا أخجل أن أقول إني تركيّ)).

إلا أن هذه المعاملة الإنسانية لم تخفف من كراهية أمي للأتراك. 

فبعد أن بحثت عن ابنتها سنوات كثيرة، دون جدوى و خلال تهجير عام 1921، توسلت جاثية عند قدمي والد “زوجها الثاني” في الميناء، ليدعها عسى أن تجد ابنتها.

 ولكن، كان الجنود الاتراك قد جروها ورموا بها في القارب. كانت أمي على الطريق من (مرسين) إلى ميناء (صورا-صيدا) في لبنان تنادي، و عيناها إلى الخلف: ((آه، يا روحي، أصبحت فريسة للذئاب، كيف سأجدك بعد الآن؟)).

بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، حين تزوجت وأحسست بشعور الأمومة والحب تجاه الأولاد، ذهبت مرات كثيرة إلى (أضنا)، فتجولت في كل كيليكيا علنّي أجد أختي فأكفكف دموع أمي. لكني لم أجدها، لم أجدها.

الصورة المرفقة من الأرشيف لإمرأة أرمنية مقتولة مع طفليها على أيدي العثمانيين الأتراك.
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*قداس تكريس صورة شهداء الابادة الجماعية للارمن بالميرون المقدس / بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 ترأس نيافة المطران الدكتور افاك  اسادوريان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق قداسا في كنيسة مار  كريكور المنور في بغداد كرس خلاله صورة كبيرة لشهداء الابادة الجماعية  للارمن بالميرون المقدس الذين ذبحوا عام 1915 على أيدي الحكم العثماني  انذاك ، وعاونه خلال  القداس الاب الخوري ناريك أشخانيان راعي كنيسة الارمن  في بغداد وجمع من الشمامسة وحضره جمع غفير من المؤمنين.

 وخلال القداس الذي حضره ايضا رؤساء وممثلو  اللجان الارمنية في العراق واقليم كوردستان القى نيافة المطران افاك  آسادوريان موعظة إستذكر فيها ضحايا جريمة الابادة الجماعية بحق مليون ونصف  المليون من ابناء الشعب الارمني هؤلاء الضحايا الشهداء الذين اعتبروا  قديسين ليكملوا سلسلة القديسين الارمن في الكنيسة الرسولية الارمنية ،  وأضاف نيافته ونحن اليوم نكرس صورة شهداء الارمن التي رسمها الفنان المبدع  انترانيك اوهانيس توركوميان واهداها للكنيسة هذه الصورة تحمل أهمية كبيرة  كونها تمثل توثيقا خالدا لشهداء الابادة الجماعية للارمن الذين استشهدوا في  سبيل أيمانهم ووطنهم .
 وفي ختام القداس صلى المؤمنون أمام هذه  الصورة المكرسة التي تمثل رمزا لشهداء الارمن ووضعت داخل الكنيسة بعدها  توجه نيافة المطران د. افاك اسادوريان والحضور نحو قاعة مدرسة الارمن حيث  صلى نيافته على المائدة المشتركة التي أعدت من قبل اللجنة الاجتماعية لنساء  الارمن ثم تناول الحاضرون الاكلة الشعبية ( هريسا ) .


















































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*يتبع ...

*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*يتبع ...

*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*صحافة أجنبية *:*اللاجئون الأرمن في تركيا عام 1915* 

يحيي الأرمن اليوم الجمعة- ومعهم قادة العالم في العاصمة الأرمينية يريفان  الذكرى المئوية لضحايا "الهولوكوست" الأرمينية التي توافق الـ 24 من أبريل  والتي حصدت فيها تركيا أرواح ما لا يقل عن 1.5 مليون شخص من مواطني الدولة العثمانية في أقل من عام.

وحاولت صحيفة " تليجراف" البريطانية  كشف النقاب عن تفاصيل تلك المذبحة  التي لم تسقط من ذاكرة التاريخ وذلك في سياق الإجابة على الأسئلة التي  طرحهتا في تقرير  للصحفي والمحلل السياسي البريطاني الشهير ريتشارد سبنسر.

ما هي المذبجة الأرمينية؟


مواطنون أرمن سارو مسافات طويلة ويعتقد قتلهم في مذبحة جماعية في تركيا 

​






في الوقت الذي تكبدت فيه الإمبراطورية العثمانية خسائرها الأولى في الحرب  العالمية الاولى، أقدمت الحكومة التركية على اعتقال المفكرين والقادة  السياسيين ممن ينتمون إلى الأقلية المسيحية الأرمينية بها. ثم لجأت الحكومة  بعد ذلك إلى سياسة التصعيد حيث قررت طرد الأرمن من الأناضول إلى سويا.

ونصب الجنود والعصابات الكردية الكمائن في شرقي تركيا للمواطنين الأرمن الذين كانوا يسيرون في طوابير طويلة، حيث زبحوا المئات والألاف منهم.

وحدثت تلك الممارسات الوحشية بحق الأرمن بتوجيهات من مسئولين في  الإمبراطورية العثمانية، أبرزهم محمد رشيد حاكم اقليم ديار بكر والذي وفر  الغطاء للمهاجمين الذين راحوا يسلبون وينهبون الممتلكات الخاصة بـ الأرمن.

وُنفذت أعمال القتل في ظل حالة من الجدل العالمي، ومن بين ذلك المبشرين-  ولم تكن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد انضمت إلى الحرب وتحدث شهون عيان  إلى وسائل الصحافة الغربية حيث أقروا بمقتل المئات، أو حتى دفن أخرين، وهم  لا يزالون على قيد الحياة.

وحينما سئل محمد رشيد بعد ذلك كيف، بوصفه طبيبا، برر سياساته، أجاب: “  هويتي التركية تغلبت على مهنتي. وكنت أعتقد أننا يجب تدميرهم قبل أن  يدمرونا هم. وإذا ما سألتني كيف يمكنني وأنا طبيب أن أصدر أوامري بتنفيذ  عمليات قتل، أجب عليك ببساطة بأن الأرمن كانوا قد أصبحوا ميكروبات خطيرة  تنخر في جسد هذا البلد. وبالطبع من واجب الطبيب قتل تلك البكتريا.”

لماذا تنكر السلطات التركية توصيف ما حدث بحق الأرمن بـالأبادة الجماعية" 

لاجئون أرمن من الاطفال ينتظرون المساعدات ​






ترفض السلطات التركية وبشدة المزاعم التي تذهب إلى تلك هي " المجزرة  الأولى في القرن العشرين.” وتقول أنقرا إنه لا توجد محاولة متعمدة لمحو  السكان الأرمن، زاعمة أن الخطوة التي كانت ترمي إلى ترحيلهم جاءت من منطلق  موقف دفاعي بحث بعدما انحاز الأرمن إلى جانب الروس في الحرب.




من على صواب؟

ضحايا المذابح الأرمينية







لدى الأتراك الحق في القول إنه لا يوجد ما يوازي الهولوكوست اليهودي في  الحرب العالمية الثانية، وأنها لم تعطي امرا بإبادة الأرمن.كما أنه من حق  الحكومة العثمانية، في رفض نهائي، أن يكون لديها مبرر للخوف من روسيا  أنذاك، وأن الدول الغربية المسيحية الأخرى كانت تنتوي استغلال ضعفها  لإختراقها بالتعاون مع الأقليات الناقمة على الأوضاع في الإمبراطورية  العثمانية.

 ومع ذلك، لم تبدأ المجازر بالحرب، فقد كان هناك مذابح منظمة ولاسيما خلال  الفترة من العام 1895-1896 عندما قُتل ألاف بل وحتى مئات الألاف من الأرمن.

وعلاوة على ذلك، فإنه حتى في أوقات الحرب، يُعد برنامج الترحيل الجماعي  الذي يقود إلى وفاة مئات الألاف من الأشخاص، بل وحتى مليون شخص، في فترة  زمنية قصيرة حادثا استثنائيا.

وبعكس الحكومات التركية التي توالت خلال القرن الماضي والتي رفضت مناقشة  المذبحة الأرمينية لفترات طويلة، مع محاكمة المؤرخين وغيرهم ممن يحاولون  الاقتراب من تلك المسألة وكشف تفاصيلها، لم تترد الحكومة الحالية في طرح  الموضوع للمناقشة في خطوة غير مسبوقة.


ومع ذلك، فإن المدن التي كان يفوح منها في الماضي رائحة الحضارة الأرمينية  في الأناضول، لم تعد كذلك اليوم، بل إنها خالية حتى من أي نصب تذكارية لمن  فقدوا حياتهم في المذبحة الأرمينية، برغم الأسف الذي أعربت عنه أنقرا حيال  المذبحة مؤخرا.

ففي بعض الأماكن، تحوت الكنائس التي كانت شاهدا على المذابح قبل قرن أو  أكثر إلى مساجد لا يعرف المصلون بها أي شيء سابقيهم من الأرمن.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*المرصد الآشوري : الدولة التركية تستولي على دور عبادة ومقابر تابعة للكنيسة السريانية في جنوب شرق البلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان


    25 -حزيران / يونيو 2017   



 بعد إعلان الحكومة التركية بتحويل ولاية  ماردين (جنوب شرق تركيا على الحدود مع سوريا) إلى ولاية كبرى (Metropolitan  area)، تم إلغاء عدد من القرى التابعة للولاية بينها قرى سريانية مثل (قرى  جبل أيزلا وبعض القرى المحيطة ببلدة مذيات السريانية)  ومنحها صفة احياء  تابعة لمركز الولاية، وبالتالي تزول وتنتفي الصفة الإدارية عن تلك القرى)،   وبناء على هذا الاعلان تم تشكيل لجنة حكومية لتصفية وتوزيع العقارات  التابعة للقرى المحولة إداريا إلى احياء، ومن بينها الاوقاف التابعة  للكنيسة في تلك القرى، وقد قررت هذه اللجنة توزيع الاوقاف والعقارات  الموجودة في القرى والغير مسجلة في السجل العقاري باسماء مواطنين بين خزينة  ولاية ماردين وخزينة وزارة الاوقاف التركية مع الحقّ الكامل بالتصرف بهذه  الاملاك من بيع وشراء وايجار، ومن بين هذه الاملاك عدد كبير من الكنائس  والأديرة والمزارات والمقابر التي يصل عددها إلى 50 عقار تابع إدارياً  لأبرشية مذيات ودير مار كبرئيل للسريان الارثوذكس، وجلّها لا يزال مستعملاً  للخدمات الروحية حتى يومنا هذا.


 والجدير بالذكر ان لجنة الاوقاف في أبرشية  مذيات ودير مار كبرئيل للسريان الارثوذكس قدمت طعون بحق القرار الصادر عن  اللجنة الحكومية إلى المحاكم التركية، ولكن قوبلت هذه الطعون بالرفض.


 إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان نرى  في هذا التصرف انتهاك صارخ لحقوق الاقلية السريانية / المسيحية في تركيا،   في الوقت الذي يجب أن تبادر السلطات التركية إلى الإعتذار من الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، و الشعب الأرمني على مجازر الإبادة الجماعية  التي ارتكبتها السلطنة العثمانية بحقهم قبل 102 عام ، وتسعى للتصالح مع  شعبها وماضيها، وتعيد ما تم سلبه منهم سابقاً من كنائس واديرة ومنازل  واراضي، نجدها تمعن في التضييق اكثر فأكثر على الشواهد الحية الدالة على  الوجود التاريخي والحضاري والإنساني للمسيحيين في تركيا ، وتضع اليد  عليها. 



 لذلك فإننا ندين هذا التصرف اللاقانوني  الذي تمارسه السلطات التركية بحقّ أوقاف الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية في  ولاية ماردين، وفي الوقت ذاته نطالبهم بإعادة كل ما تمّ الإستيلاء عليه من  كنائس واديرة ومقابر، وتسجيلها رسمياً باسم ابرشية مذيات ودير ماركبرئيل  السريانية صاحبة هذه العقارات الشرعية، وبذلك يكون بعض من الحق عاد إلى  اصحابه.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*رافضاً قرار الدولة التركية مصادرة دور عبادة سريانية

 حبيب افرام: اما آن لهذا العقل الالغائي أن يتغيَّر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


  رفض رئيس الرابطة السريانية أمين عام  اللقاء المشرقي حبيب افرام بشكل قاطع  قراراً ادارياً تركياً  يقضي بتصفية  وتوزيع عقارات بينها أوقاف تابعة للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية مع حق كامل  بالتصرف بها من بيع وشراء وايجار وبينها عدد كبير من الكنائس والاديرة  والمزارات والمقابر التي يصل عددها الى 50 عقاراً تابعاً لابرشية مديات  ودير مار كبريال، تحت أي ذريعة وبأي تحايل على القانون وبأي أمر واقع.


  وأكدّ أن لجنة الأوقاف قدمت طعوناً في المحاكم التركية لكنها رفضت.


  وقال افرام ألا يكفي تاريخ مجبول بالدم  ضدّ شعوبنا، من مجازر وتهجير واقتلاع، ألا يكفي داعش وفكر الغائي تكفيري  حرق الأخضر واليابس، ألا يكفي أن تركيا لا تعترف بحقوقنا ولا بما فعلت  السلطنة العثمانية ضدنا، ولا تعتذر رغم مرور 102 سنة، فها هي تركيا تحاول  الغاء حتى آثارنا وتاريخنا.


 كنا ننتظر مبادرات ايجابية من تركيا لكننا  ذهلنا للتعمّد مصادرة حتى ما بقي من شواهد على تجذرنا.


 نعرف أن صوت الضعيف لا يصل، وأن العالم  الذي أغمض العينين عن المجازر الحديثة لن يتوقف لحظة للضغط على تركيا  لاعادة ما تم الاستيلاء عليه.


  لقد فقد العالم القيم والمبادىء فهل ننتظر معجزة ما من مكان ما؟


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*"الذاكرة".. فيلم جديد يعرض المذابح التركية للأرمن*









                                                              عرضت  التجربة السينمائية الجديدة "الذاكرة" سردا لأحداث القتل والحرق  والاغتصاب، التي يتهم الجيش التركي بممارستها ضد الشعب الأرمني في نهاية  عهد الدولة العثمانية.


    وتوثق العديد من المصادر والكتب التاريخية، مقتل نحو مليون ونصف المليون أرمني عام 1915 على أيدي القوات التركية.
    وقال  الكاتب العراقي، إبراهيم إبراهيم، في مقاله بموقع "خبركم" خلال عرضه  للفيلم: "ما أكثر التي ارتكبتها الدولة التركية العثمانية التي ما زالت  مرسومة بتفاصيلها في ذاكرة العديد من الشعوب الأرمنية والكردية والعربية".


        وأضاف  إبراهيم أن "الذاكرة الأرمينية لا تزال مليئة بالألم والحزن الباكي،  ومفعمة بالصور والأحداث الأرشيفية التي تعرض فترة عصيبة مؤلمة بحق الأمة  الأرمنية، والتي تجسدها شركة مالتي سينما ستديو في فيلمها (الذاكرة)، والذي  تناول تفاصيل جريمة إنسانية ارتكبها الترك العثمانيين"، حسب تعبيره.


    وترجم  الفيلم إلى اللغة الفرنسية لضمان اتساع انتشاره. وتناول أحد مشاهد الفيلم  شابا أرمنيا يترجى من الدرك التركي السماح له بتغيير حذائه القديم الممزق،  فيمنحه الدرك التركي نعل حمار، في إشارة إلى نظرة الشعب التركي إلى  الأرمني.


    كما تناولت بعض مشاهد الفيلم تجسيدا لاغتصاب  إحدى الأرمنيات من جندي عثماني، وقتل عدد كبير من الأرمن خلال عملية  تهجيرهم عنوة خارج حدود الدولة العثمانية.


[YOUTUBE]9ysOst0niAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*سؤال جرئ 404 مائة عام على ابادة الأرمن*



ما هي جذور قضية الإبادة الأرمنية؟

 لماذا لا نسمع عنها في الإعلام العربي  والإسلامي؟ 

هل إبادة الأرمن قضية دينية أم عرقية أم سياسية؟ 

ما هي وجهة نظر  العثمانيين بخصوص هذه الإبادة؟ 

لماذا تمتنع تركيا عن الاعتراف بها؟ 

هل  هناك أدلة ووثائق عن هذه الإبادة؟ 

وهل كان الأرمن وحدهم ضحية هذه الإبادة؟


[YOUTUBE]VsNTUG96wEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*مئوية المذبحة الأرمنية ...هل ينسى التاريخ ؟؟         *







أنها مذبحة  ،هكذا يتفق معظم المؤرخين  الذين عاصروا وكتبوا ودونوا كل تفاصيل المذبحة الأرمنية على يد ألاتراك   وهناك أجماع شبه كامل من المؤرخين  الى أن عدد القتلى من الأرمن تجاوز  المليون أرمني ،بينما تشير مصادر ومرجعيات تاريخية  أرمينية إلى سقوط أكثر  من مليون ونصف المليون من ألارمن بالإضافة إلى مئات الآلاف من الآشوريين  السريان والكلدان واليونانيين كضحايا لهذه المذبحة .


وفي  تفاصيل هذه المذبحة نقرأ ،انه في الفترة الممتدة مابين عام 1892الى  1897،ومابعد قام السلطان العثماني  عبد الحميد الثاني  بتنفيذ  أولى  المجازر الممنهجة بحق الأرمن وغيرهم من المسيحيين الذين كانوا تحت حكم  الدولة العثمانية، ففي عهده نفذت المجازر والتي سميت" بالمجازر  الحميدية  "حيث قتل مئات الآلاف من الأرمن واليونانيين والآشوريين لأسباب بررها  ألاتراك حينها بالأقتصادية والدينية المتعددة، ويذكر المؤرخين بتلك الفترة  أنه عرف عن عبد الحميد الثاني أنه كان يقوم  بأثارة  الفتن بين أكراد تركيا  وبعض الاقليات  المسيحية ،والهدف من ذلك هو تشجيع ألاكراد على أرتكاب  مجازر دموية بحق المسيحيين هناك ، وأستمرت فصول المذبحة ألارمنية على يد  العثمانيين  في مطلع العقد الأول من القرن العشرين وخصوصآ بعد ان قام أحد  ألارمن المنتمين لمنظمة الطاشناق  بمحاولة فاشلة لاغتيال  عبد الحميد  الثاني عام1905 ،و أدت هذه الحادثة والأنقلاب على حركة تركيا الفتاة في عام  1908 الى أرتكاب عدة مجارز وكان اشهرها  مجزرة أضنة التي راح ضحيتها حوالي  30،000 أرمني، واستمرارآ لفصول  المذبحة الارمنية على يد العثمانيين   ،أستمرت فصول هذه المذبحة  مع اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى  حيث قام  الأتراك بإبادة مئات القرى الأرمنية شرقي البلاد في محاولة لتغيير  ديموغرافية تلك المناطق ،والسبب بذلك كما بررها الاتراك حينها هو خشيتهم   "من ان هؤلاء قد يتعاونون مع الروس ".





في  الرابع والعشرين من شهر نيسان  من عام 1915،أخذ ألاتراك قرارآ لن ينساه  التاريخ  ،ومضمونه هو البدء بعملية شاملة وممنهجه لأبادة ألارمن ،وبالفعل  تم جمع المئات من أهم الشخصيات الأرمنية في إسطنبول وتم اعدامهم في ساحات  المدينة، بعدها أمرت جميع العائلات الأرمنية في الأناضول بترك ممتلكاتها  والانضمام إلى القوافل التي تكونت من مئات الالآف من "النساء والأطفال" في  طرق جبلية وعرة وصحراوية قاحلة .



ويذكر  المؤرخين ألارمن تفاصيل ذلك التهجير القصري بألم ،ويسردون بعض تفاصيله  ويقولون انه تم حرمان هؤلاء المهجرين من المأكل والملبس، فمات خلال حملات  التهجير هذه حوالي 70٪ من المهجرين وترك الباقون في صحاري بادية الشام،  ويروي أحد  الأمريكيين الذي عايش تفاصيل هذه المذبحة وكان يتواجد في في  مدينة الرها "أورفة التركية –جنوب شرق تركيا "والذي سجل تفاصيل هذه المذبحة  وهذا التهجير القصري ويروي هنا "انه خلال ستة اسابيع شاهدنا أبشع الفظائع  تقترف بحق الآلاف الذين جاؤوا من المدن الشمالية ليعبروا من مدينتنا،  وجميعهم يروون نفس الرواية،ومضمونها ، قتل جميع رجالهم في اليوم الأول من  المسيرة، بعدها تم الأعتداء على النسوة والفتيات بالضرب و السرقة وخطف  بعضهن ،ويروي ان الجنود الاتراك المشرفين على قوافل التهجير القصري  أنهم  كانوا من أسوأ العناصر كما سمحوا لأي من كان من القرى التي عبروها باختطاف  النسوة والاعتداء عليهن،ويختم بالقول  ،انه هذه لم تكن هذه مجرد روايات بل  شاهدنا بأم أعيننا هذا الشيء يحدث علنا ​​في الشوارع."ينتهي الاقتباس "


ويسجل  التاريخ أنه وبسبب  هذه المذابح  هاجر الأرمن إلى العديد من دول العالم من  ضمنها أرمن سوريا، لبنان، مصر، العراق،وغيرها ،ويذكر التاريخ هنا ان  الأنكليز هم  اول من أثاروا بالفعل قضية مذابح ألاتراك بحق ألارمن  وخصوصآ  بعد أسقاط الامبرطوارية العثمانية ودخول  الإنجليز إلى إسطنبول في 13 تشرين  الثاني من سنة 1919،كما يسجل التاريخ  ان ألانجليز قاموا بمحاكمة عدد من  القادة الأتراك الذين أرتكبوا فصول هذه المذبحة وقبضوا على عدد من القادة  الأتراك لمحاكمتهم غير أن معظم المتهمين هرب أو اختفى فحكم عليهم بالإعدام  غيابيآ، ولم يتم إعدام سوى حاكم يوزغت الذي أتهم بإبادة مئات الأرمن في  بلدته.


ختامآ ،ونحن على بعد عدة أيام من  الذكرى المئوية لهذه المذبحة ،فألارمن لا يزالون يحيون بألم تفاصيل هذه  الذكرى المؤلمة ،وهم يستذكرون  في 24 من نيسان من كل عام تفاصيل وذكريات  ومراحل هذه المذبحة ،ولكن هذا العام  يختلف عن ما سبقه من أعوام  فهم اليوم  يستذكرون هذه الاحداث المؤلمة تزامنآ مع حلول الذكرى المئوية  للمذبحة  التركية بحق ألارمن،وينتظرون اليوم من العالم كل العالم ان يتضامنوا معهم  وينصفوهم بعد مرور مئة  عام من ارتكاب الاتراك للمجازر بحقهم ،وقد يكون  قرار البرلمان الأوروبي  الذي  صدر مؤخرآ والذي يقر بحصول هذه المذبحة  والتي قال إنها جرت قبل قرن من الزمان وراح ضحيتها زهاء 1.5 مليون أرمني  بأنها إبادة ،قد يكون جزء من تضامن العالم معهم،ولكن وحتى الآن لا تعترف   رسميآ وبشكل قطعي دولة تركيا  بأرتكابها أو بحصول هذه المذبحة مع أطلاق  بعض التصريحات بين الحين وألاخر لرئيس الجمهورية التركية رجب طيب أردوغان  وآخرين يقومون من  خلالها "بتقديم العزاء والاعتراف غير الرسمي  بالمجازر  التى ارتكبت بحق الأرمن العثمانيين ،كما يقولون "،وردآ على عدم الاعتراف  الرسمي والقطعي التركي بحادثة ألابادة ، أقرت أكثر من 20دولة قرارات  تتضمن  الاعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية كحدث تاريخي ووصف الأحداث بالإبادة  الجماعية،وفي مطلع عام 2010صوتت لجنة من الكونغرس الاميركي بأن الحادث كان  في الواقع إبادة جماعية،وهذا ماردت عليه حينها الحكومة التركية "بأن القرار  مستفز ويتهم الأمة التركية بجريمة لم ترتكبها؟!" .......


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن (1915-1916): في العمق — صورة فوتوغرافية*





 



 القوات العثمانية تحرس الأرمن أثناء ترحيلهم. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 1915-1916.




 



 القوات العسكرية العثمانية تقود  الرجال الأرمن من خايربور إلى موقع التنفيذ خارج المدينة. هاربوت،  الإمبراطورية العثمانية، مارس 1915 إلى يونيو 1915 [بإذن من المعهد الوطني  الأرمني]




 



الأطفال الأرمن يرقدون في شوارع  بلدة غير معروفة. صورة التقتطها أرمين فيجنر. خدم فيجنر كممرض في الفيلق  الطبي الألماني. وخلال عامي 1915 و1916، سافر فيجنر إلى جميع أنحاء  الإمبراطورية العثمانية ووثق الأعمال الوحشية المرتكبة ضد الأرمن. [بإذن من  سيبيل ستيفنز (ابنة أرمين فيجنر). مجموعة فيجنر، الأدب الألماني، مارباخ  والولايات المتحدة، متحف الهولوكوست التذكاري.]




 



مجموعة صغيرة من المرحَّلين الأرمن  يسيرون عبر إقليم جبال الثور، حاملين معهم متعلقاتهم. امرأة في المقدمة  تحمل طفلاً. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، نوفمبر 1915 تقريبا. الصورة ملتقطة  بواسطة أرمين فيجنر. خدم فيجنر كممرض في الفيلق الطبي الألماني. وخلال عامي  1915 و1916، سافر فيجنر إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية العثمانية ووثق  الأعمال الوحشية المرتكبة ضد الأرمن. [بإذن من سيبيل ستيفنز (ابنة أرمين  ويجنر). مجموعة ويجنر ، الأدب الألماني، مارباخ والولايات المتحدة، متحف  الهولوكوست التذكاري]




 



العائلات الأرمينية بجوار خيام  مؤقتة في مخيم للاجئين. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 1915-1916. صورة ملتقطة  بواسطة آرمين فيجنر. خدم فيجنر كممرض في الفيلق الطبي الألماني. وخلال عامي  1915 و1916، سافر فيجنر إلى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية العثمانية ووثق  الأعمال الوحشية المرتكبة ضد الأرمن. [بإذن من سيبيل ستيفنز (ابنة أرمين  فيجنر). مجموعة ويجنر ، الأدب الألماني، مارباخ والولايات المتحدة، متحف  الهولوكوست التذكاري]




 


مجموعة من اللاجئين الأرمن. 1915-1920.






 



 لاجئون أرمن في الصحراء. رجل في المقدمة يرقد على الأرض على طبقة من الفراش 1915-1920.




 



 لاجئة أرمينية مرتدية وشاحًا وتحمل كومة على ظهرها. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 1918-1920.




 



 اللاجئون الأرمن. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 1918-1920.




 



 سيدة أرمينية وطفلها يجلسان على الرصيف بجوار متعلقاتهما. الإمبراطورية العثمانية، 1918-1920.




 



 مجموعة من أطفال الأرمن يبلغ عددهم 1500 طفل في مخيم لاجئين تابع لمنظمة إغاثة الشرق الأدنى في الكسندروبوليس. اليونان، 1921-1922.





 



 لاجؤون يستخدمون علفًا في  ألكسندروپول، أرمينيا الروسية. صورة ملتقطة بواسطة جون إيلدر في عام 1917،  إيلدر طالب لاهوت من ولاية بنسلفانيا، انضم إلى اللجنة الأمريكية لفريق  الإغاثة الأرمني والسوري الذي ساعد اللاجئين. لمدة سنتين، أدى إيلدر  أعمالاً تطوعية مع الأيتام الأرمن. وخلال ذلك الوقت، قام بتصوير اللاجئين  والظروف في المخيمات.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن (1915-1916): في العمق


تشير الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن إلى الإبادة الجسدية للشعب المسيحي من أصل أرميني الذين عاشوا خلال فترة الإمبراطورية العثمانية من ربيع 1915 وحتى خريف 1916. كان هناك ما يقرب من 1.5 مليون أرميني يعيشون في الإمبراطورية. وتوفي ما لا يقل عن 664.000 وربما ما يصل إلى 1.2 مليون خلال الإبادة الجماعية. لقد أطلق الأرمن على تلك الأحداث Medz Yeghern (الجريمة الكبرى) أو Aghet (الكارثة).

فأصل مصطلح الإبادة الجماعية وتدوينه في القانون الدولي ترجع جذوره إلى القتل الجماعي للأرمن. ذكر المحامي رافائيل ليمكين مرارًا وتكرارًا- صائغ العبارة ومؤيدها لاحقًا في الأمم المتحدة- أن تعرضه منذ بداية الأمر لأخبار الصحف حول الجرائم العثمانية ضد الأرمن كان الدافع وراء اعتقاده بضرورة وجود حماية قانونية للجماعات. (في عام 1948، ويرجع ذلك جزئيًا إلى الجهود الدؤوبة التي قام بها ليمكين، وافقت الأمم المتحدة على اتفاقية منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها).

ارتكبت السلطات العثمانية- بدعم من القوات المساعدة والمدنيين- معظم جرائم القتل في الفترة بين 1915-1916. فالحكومة العثمانية- التي كانت خاضعة لجمعية الاتحاد والترقي التي أُطلق عليها أيضًا الأتراك الشباب- سعت إلى ترسيخ الهيمنة التركية المسلمة في منطقة الأناضول الشرقية، من خلال القضاء على عدد كبير من الأرمن هناك.

فخلال الفترة بين 1915-1916، قتل العثمانيون عددًا كبيرًا من الأفراد في عمليات إطلاق نار جماعية، ولقى كثيرون حتفهم خلال عمليات الترحيل الواسعة نتيجة للمجاعة والجفاف والتعرض للمخاطر والأمراض. إضافة إلى ذلك، تم إبعاد عشرات الآلاف من الأطفال الأرمن قسرًا عن أسرهم وتحويلهم إلى الإسلام.

خلفية تاريخية

كان المسيحيون الأرمن إحدى الجماعات العرقية المتميزة خلال فترة الإمبراطورية العثمانية. وفي أواخر ثمانينيات القرن التاسع عشر، شكَّل بعض الأرمن منظمات سياسية ساعين إلى مزيد من الحكم الذاتي؛ مما أثار شكوك الدولة العثمانية حول مدى ولاء الطائفة الأرمينية داخل حدودها.

وفي 17 أكتوبر عام 1895، استولى الثوار الأرمن على البنك الوطني في القسطنطينية، مهددين بتفجيره وقتل أكثر من 100 رهينة ما لم تمنح السلطات للأرمن حكمًا ذاتيًا إقليميًا. وعلى الرغم من التدخل الفرنسي لإنهاء الحادثة بطريقة سلمية، ارتكب العثمانيون سلسلة من المذابح.

فعلى الأقل 80.000 أرميني لقوا حتفهم بين 1894 و1896.

ثورة الشباب

وفي عام 1908، قام فصيل أطلق على نفسه اسم الأتراك الشباب بالاستيلاء على السلطة في القسطنطينية (العاصمة العثمانية). الأتراك الشباب كانت جماعة تتألف أساسًا من ضباط وبيروقراطيين عسكريين ولدوا في البلقان، وتولوا عام 1906 قيادة جمعية سرية معروفة باسم جمعية الاتحاد والترقي وحولوها إلى حركة سياسية

كان هدف حركة الأتراك الشباب إنشاء نظام دستوري ليبرالي علماني يضع جميع الأفراد على قدم المساواة. وقالوا إن غير المسلمين سيقبلون القومية التركية إذا كانت النتيجة التحديث والازدهار.

وفي بادئ الأمر، بدت أن الحكومة التركية تستوعب بعض المظالم الاجتماعية الأرمنية. ولكن في ربيع عام 1909، تحولت المظاهرات الأرمنية للحكم الذاتي الى أحداث عنف؛ فقد قتل الجنود العثمانيون والقوات غير النظامية والمدنيون ما يصل إلى 20.000 أرمني في مدينة أضنة وحولها، وقتل الأرمن أيضًا ما يصل إلى 2000 مسلم خلال المعركة.

وبين عامي 1909 و1913، غيِّر نُشطاء جمعية الاتحاد والترقي اتجاههم سريعًا نحو رؤية متقدمة وقومية للإمبراطورية. فقد تصوروا دولة مستقبلية "عثمانية" غير متعددة الأعراق، ولكنها تركية من الناحية الثقافية والتعايش بين أفرادها، إلا أن المناطق الكثيفة السكان للمستعمرة الأرمنية الموجودة في الأناضول الشرقية كانت بمثابة عائق سكاني أمام طموحاتهم. وبعد عدة سنوات من الاضطرابات السياسية، تولى قادة جمعية الاتحاد والترقي السلطة بطريقة دكتاتورية خلال الانقلات التي وقعت في 23 يناير 1913.

الحرب العالمية الأولى

غالبًا ما تُرتكب الأعمال الوحشية وعمليات الإبادة الجماعية في سياق الحرب. ويرتبط تدمير الأرمن ارتباطًا وثيقًا بأحداث الحرب العالمية الأولى في الشرق الأدنى والقوقاز الروسي. شاركت الإمبراطورية العثمانية رسميًا في الحرب في نوفمبر 1914 إلى جانب دول المحور (ألمانيا والنمسا-المجر)، الذين قاتلوا ضد قوى الوفاق (بريطانيا العظمى وفرنسا وروسيا وصربيا).

وتحسبًا لدخول الحلفاء المهددين إلى شبه جزيرة غاليبولي التي تحظى بأهمية استراتيجية، ألقت السلطات العثمانية القبض على 240 قائدًا أرمنيًا في القسطنطينية في 24 أبريل 1915، وقامت بترحيلهم تجاه الشرق. ويُحيي الأرمن إلى يومنا هذا هذه الذكرى كبداية لعمليات الإبادة الجماعية. ادعى العثمانيون أن الثوار الأرمن قد تواصلوا مع العدو وأنهم على استعداد لتسهيل دخول القوات الفرنسية-البريطانية. وعندما واجهتهم قوى الوفاق ثم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية المحايدة، برروا عملية الترحيل باعتبارها إجراءًا احترازيًا.

وبداية من مايو 1915، توسعت الحكومة في عمليات الترحيل- بغض النظر عن بعدها عن مناطق القتال- حيث زحف المدنيون للتخييم في المناطق الصحراوية في الجنوب [اليوم: شمال سوريا وشرقها، وشمال المملكة العربية السعودية، والعراق]. نشأت العديد من تلك القوافل في ستة أقاليم أرمنية ذات كثافة سكانية موجودة في شرق الأناضول- طرابزون، وأرضروم، وبتليس، وفان، وديار بكر، ومعمورة العزيز، ومنطقة ماراس- وأخيرًا في جميع نواحي الإمبراطورية.

ونظرًا للتحالف العثماني وقت الحرب مع ألمانيا، كان أول من شهِد الأعمال الوحشية المرتكبة ضد الأرمن الضباط الألمان والدبلوماسيون وعمال الإغاثة. وتنوعت ردود أفعالهم من الرعب الذي انتابهم والاحتجاجات الرسمية التي أطلقوها إلى- في بعض الحالات- الدعم الصامت للعثمانيين. ويشهد هذا الجيل من الألمان ذكرى الأحداث العنيفة التي وقعت خلال ثلاثينيات وأربعينيات القرن العشرين؛ حيث تنوعت وجهات نظرهم حول الأعمال المرتكبة ضد اليهود في ظل الحكم النازي.

المجازر وعمليات الترحيل

وتنفيذًا لأوامر الحكومة المركزية في القسطنطينية، قام ضباط الإقليم بعمليات إطلاق نار واسعة وترحيل بمساعدة مدنيين محليين. قتلت الأجهزة العسكرية والأمنية العثمانية ومساعدوهم غالبية الرجال الأرمن في سن القتال، إلى جانب آلاف النساء والأطفال.

وخلال المسيرات القسرية عبر الصحراء، تعرضت قوافل كبار السن والنساء والأطفال الناجين إلى هجمات وحشية من ضباط الإقليم والعصابات البدوية والعصابات الإجرامية والمدنيين. واشتمل هذا العنف على عمليات سرقة (على سبيل المثال تجريد الضحايا من ملابسهم وتفتيشهم داخليًا بحثًا عن الأشياء الثمينة)، واغتصاب السيدات الشابات والفتيات واختطافهن والابتزاز والتعذيب والقتل.

وقد لقى مئات الآلاف من الأرمن حتفهم قبل وصولهم إلى المخيمات. وقد تم قتل كثير منهم أو اختطافهم، في حين أقدم آخرون على الانتحار، وقد لقى عدد كبير حتفه بسبب التجويع والجفاف والتعرض للمخاطر أو الأمراض وهم في طريقهم. وفي الوقت الذي حاول فيه قليل من المدنيين مساعدة الأرمن المرحلين، قام كثيرٌ منهم بقتلهم وتعذيبهم خلال مسيرة القوافل.

الأوامر المركزية

وعلى الرغم من عدم ظهور مصطلح الإبادة الجماعية حتى عام 1944، يتفق كثير من الباحثين أن القتل الجماعي للأرمن هو التعريف المناسب للمصطلح. استخدمت حكومة جمعية الاتحاد والترقي على نحوٍ منهجي الوضع العسكري الطارئ لتفعيل سياسة سكانية على المدى الطويل، تهدف إلى تعزيز العناصر التركية المسلمة في الأناضول على حساب السكان المسيحيين (أساسًا الأرمن، ولكن أيضًا من الآشوريين المسيحيين). ولقد كشفت الوثائق العثمانية والأرمنية والأمريكية والبريطانية والفرنسية والألمانية والنمساوية ذلك الوقت أن قيادة جمعية الاتحاد والترقي استهدفت عمدًا السكان الأرمن في الأناضول.

فقد أصدرت جمعية الاتحاد والترقي تعليمات من القسطنطينية وتأكدت من تنفيذ تلك التعليمات من خلال عملاء في منظمتها الخاصة وإداراتها المحلية. طلبت أيضًا الحكومة المركزية الرصد الدقيق وتجميع معلومات عن عدد الأرمن المرحلين، وعدد المساكن التي تركوها ونوعها وعدد المرحلين الذين وصلوا إلى المخيمات.

وأتت المبادرة والتنسيق من أعلى المستويات في دائرة حكم جمعية الاتحاد والترقي. وفي مركز العملية كان هناك: طلعت باشا (وزير الداخلية)، وإسماعيل أنور باشا (وزير الحرب)، وبهاء الدين صقر (المدير الميداني للمنظمة الخاصة)، ومحمد ناظم (زعيم التخطيط الديموغرافي).

خصصت اللوائح الحكومية للسكان الأرمن ما لا يزيد عن 10% من مساحات معينة (وفي بعض المناطق، لا تزيد المساحة المخصصة لهم عن 2%)، وتقتصر المستوطنات المطلوبة على 50 أسرة وتقع بعيدة عن كلٍ من خط السكة الحديدية بغداد وعن بعضها بعضًا. ولتلبية هذه المطالب، واصل الضباط المحليون ترحيل الأرمن دون ملابس أو طعام أو ماء كافٍ لهم عبر الصحراء تحت أشعة الشمس القاتلة أثناء النهار والبرد القارس ليلاً. تعرَّض المرحلون باستمرار إلى هجمات من البدو، وكذلك من حراسهم. ونتيجة لذلك، دمرت القوى البشرية والطبيعية الأرمن المرحَّلين حتى وصلت أعدادهم إلى أقل المستويات السكانية المقررة لهم.

الدوافع

سعى النظام العثماني إلى ترسيخ مكانته وقت الحرب والتمويل لتحويل الأناضول إلى "التتريك"، وذلك بمصادرة أصول الأرمن المقتولين أو المرحلين. وكانت إعادة توزيع ممتلكات الأرمن دافعًا لكثير من الأشخاص العاديين على المشاركة في الهجوم على جيرانهم. اعتقد كثيرون أن الأرمن كانوا أثرياء، ولكن في حقيقة الأمر عدد كبير منهم كانوا فقراء.

وفي بعض الحالات، وافقت السلطات العثمانية على تحول بعض الأرمن إلى الإسلام، مقابل الحق في العيش أو البقاء في أماكن إقامتهم. وعلى الرغم من مسؤولية الدولة العثمانية عن مقتل عدة آلاف من الأطفال الأرمن، سعى العثمانيون في كثير من الأحيان إلى إدخال الأطفال إلى الإسلام واستيعابهم داخل المجتمع التركي. وبوجه عام، امتنعت السلطات العثمانية عن عمليات الترحيل الجماعية في مدينتي أسطنبول وأزمير، بهدف إخفاء جرائمهم عن الأجانب والاستفادة من القيمة الاقتصادية للأرمن الحضريين في تحديث الإمبراطورية.

من موسوعة الهولوكوست

https://www.ushmm.org/wlc/ar/article.php?ModuleId=10008189
*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

مقدمـة

                   من  المتعارف عليه أنّ المؤرّخين يولون اهتماماً خاصـاً وكبيراً بالتحديات  المصيرية التي تواجهها الشعوب ، أو المآسي التي تختبرها بعض الأمم وتعاني  من ويلاتهـا. وغالبا ما يشتهر مؤرّخ ما ، لأنّه أرّخ لمرحلة حاسمة كانت  تعتبر منعطفاً تاريخياً في حياة المجتمع الإنساني . فكلما دار الحديث عن  الإمبراطورية الرومانية مثلاً ، جاء ذكر "إدوار غيبون" وكتابه " سقوط  الإمبراطورية الرومانية " . لأنّ كتاب غيبون يمدّ القارئ بفيض من المعلومات  الموثّقة والمدعومة بالحجّة المنطقيّة والتحليل الموضوعي للعوامل التي  ساهمت في التحوّلات الجذرية التي مرّ بها المجتمع الروماني ، والتي أدّت  بالتالي إلى انحـلاله وتدهوره ، ما جعل هذا الكتاب يحتلّ مكانةً رفيعةً لدى  جميع المعنيين بالتاريخ الروماني . ولكن ، إذا كانت روما قد حظيت بمؤرّخ  مثل غيبون يؤرّخ لأزماتها بدقّة علميّة ، فإنّ الشرق الأوسط ، وإن كان قد  واجه (ولا يزال) أزمات لا تقلّ حدّة عن تلك التي واجهتها روما ، لم يتح  للمؤرخين حريّة التفكير والبحث الموضوعيين ، حتى يتسنى لهم تطبيق المنهجيات  العلمية على القضايا التاريخية ، دون الرضوخ لفرضيات مسبقة أملتها السُلطة  أو روّجت لها بعض الأوساط الثقافية أو الدينية ، ومع اعتبار أن يكون رائد  العمل إنصاف الحقائق التاريخية ، وليس إرضاء هذه السُلطة أو تلك.


                   منذ  مذبحة العام 1915 ظهرت كتب عديدة تناولت نشوء الإمبراطورية العثمانية  وتطورها وانحـلالها ، كتب معظمها مختصّون غـربيون وشرقيون اهتموا بالأزمات  السياسية والاقتصادية والقومية والاجتماعية وحتى الثقافية لدى العثمانيين،   غير أنّنا لم نعثر حتى الآن على كتاب واحد يتناول أيديولوجية الأتراك  القومية التي تطورت مع بداية القرن العشرين ، والتي نشأت منها عنصريّة  عرقيّة دينيّة حرّضت العثمانيين الأتراك على تغيير نظرتهم إلى الأقلّيات  وتعديل موقفهم منها ، وبالتالي ، الإقدام على تصفيات جماعية لهذه  الأقلّيات. ليس هناك من أرّخ للمذابح ، ما خلا بعض الكتّاب الأرمن ، التي  أودت بحياة أكثر من مليوني أرمني وربع مليون سرياني . وليس هناك أيضاً من  يحدّد بدقّة علميّة السياق العام للأحداث العالمية والشرق أوسطية التي سبقت  المذابح أو عاصرتها ، ومدى الدور الذي قامت به تلك الأحداث في التحريض على  تصفية السريان الذين اشتهروا منذ فجر المسيحية باهتمامهم بالقضايا  الثقافية والعلمية تلك القضايا التي من أجل نشرها وتطويرها بنوا جامعات (  جنديسابور ، والرها،  ونصيبين ، ورأس العين،  ولافات ) التي درّست ونشرت  علوماً يونانية وسريانية ساهمت كثيراً في تطوّر الشعوب البيزنطية والفارسية  والعربية والعثمانية وتقدمها. 

                   صحيح  أنّ المسيحية قاسم مشترك بين السريان والأرمن ، إلاّ انّه لم يكن للسريان  ثمّة همّ سياسي ، ولم يطالبوا بإقامة وطن لهم ، بل اكتفوا بأن يكونوا  مواطنون يتقيّدون بقوانين المجتمعات التي تواجدوا فيها . وعبر تاريخهم  الطويل كان السريان قد انفتحوا على جميع شعوب تلك المجتمعات سواء كانت  وثنية أو مسيحيّة أو مسلمة وتفاعلوا معها وعملوا على تقدمها . لذلك ، يبقى  أمر المذابح التي تعرض لها السريان لغزاً يستحقّ البحث الجدّي. 

                   سواء  أكانت للمذابح الجماعية التي تعرّض لها الأرمن والسريان علاقة بالشؤون  السياسية أو القومية لهذا البلد أو ذاك أم لا إلاّ أنّها لا يجوز أن  يتجاهلها المؤرّخون والباحثون لأنهّا تبقى، في جوهرها، مسألة تهمّ البشرية  جمعاء بما في ذلك هؤلاء الذين ارتكبوها . لأنّ الذين أقدموا على القتل  والتدمير هم من حيث الجوهر بشر كالذين تمّت إبادتهم ، ولم يتحوّلوا إلى  قتلة إلاّ في ظلّ نظام سياسي واجتماعي أضفت أيديولوجيته الصفات المثالية  المطلقة على مُثل المواطن العثماني وقيمه وأفكاره ، وجرّدت الآخرين  (الأقلّيات الأرمنية والسريانية ) من قيمهم ومثلهم البشرية تمهيداً للقضاء  عليهم. فأيديولوجية العثمانيين الأتراك القومية كانت قد كوّنت بيئة ثقافية  ونفسية جعلت الفرد العثماني ينشأ على مطلقيّة شخصيته القومية وصفاءها  وسموّها وتميّزها وتفوّقها. وكانت هذه الأيديولوجية قد هيمنت على مؤسّسات  المجتمع السياسية والاجتماعية والتربوية والثقافية والدينية لدرجة أنّ  الإنسان العثماني لم يكن إلاّ صدىً لها . بمعنى آخر : إنّ الأيديولوجية  كانت قد استبدّت بالإنسان العثماني وصارت هي التي تفكّر وتفعل وتشرّع ،  بحيث صار الفرد العثماني أداة في يد الأيديولوجية الحاكمة. 

                   لذلك،  ينبغي أن تُدرس المذابح التي أقدم عليها العثمانيون من منظور تاريخي  وأيديولوجي ، ولا علاقة لذلك كلّه بجوهر الفرد العثماني ، فهو من حيث  الجوهر ، لا يختلف عن الأرمني أو السرياني . الاختلاف هو في الإطار  الأيديولوجي الذي يحدّد رؤية الإنسان لنفسه وللآخر ، لأنّه عندما يقدم  الإنسان على فعل إيجابي أو سلّبي فهو ينطلق من قواعد فكرية (أيديولوجية) هي  بمنزلة قناعات مطلقة لديه ، لا يراوده الشكّ في مصداقيّتها وشرعيّتها ،  لدرجة أنّه ليس قادراً على أن يفكّر أو أن يفعل إلاّ من خلال تعليلها  وتبريرها وتشريعها . فالإبادة فعل استوجبته وبرّرته مسبقاً أيديولوجية  عنصرية قبل أن تنفّذه أيدٍ بشريّة . لذا ، نرى ضرورة القيام بنقدّ علمي  شامل لمثل هذه الأيديولوجيات التي تحرم الإنسان التفكير العلمي والانفتاح  على الآخرين ، والقبول بهم وإن اختلفوا عنه في سياستهم ودينهم وقوميتهم  وثقافتهم. 

                   عندما  نؤكّد على تحديد إطار مذبحة العام 1915 التاريخي فإنّنا ننطلق من مبدأ أنّ  المذبحة هي ظاهرة تاريخية محضة ، وعندما ندرسها كظاهرة تاريخية نستطيع  بذلك تحديد المسؤولية دون السقوط في متاهات التجريد والتعميم التي مارسها  بعض الكّتاب الذين تعرضوا للمذبحة.  مثلاً، بعض الكتب العربية التي أرّخت  لمذابح السريان التي وقعت في العام 1915 اكتفت ، عامّة ، بوصف المذابح  وطريقة تنفيذها في معزل عن السياق التاريخي العامّ . فالأحداث على الرغم من  مأساتها وبشاعتها تكاد تكون سلسلة من الحوادث الاعتباطية المجانية التي  قلّما نجد لها تبريراً منطقياً أو عقلياً . لأنّ مؤرّخي تلك الأحداث اكتفوا  بتصوير الحدث بذاته دون أن يعلّلوا خلفياته ودوافعه أو يحدّدوا العوامل  المحرّضة على وقوعه والتي هي عوامل تاريخية بحتة . لذلك، التبس عليهم -  وعلى قرّائهم - فهم الغاية أو الغرض السياسي والقومي والاستراتيجي من وراء  تلك المذابح . 

                   إنّ  أيّ حـدث تاريخي لا بدّ أن يصدر عن جماعة معيّنة لها ظروفها التاريخية،  وانخراط أيّ جماعة في أي فعل أو حدث تاريخي لا بدّ أن يكون مشروطاً بجملة  من العوامل وله بعض المبرّرات ، وبالتالي ، لا بدّ من أن يهدف القيّمون على  الحدث إلى تحقيق غاية ما . هكذا ينبغي أن ننظر إلى التاريخ لكي يتسنىّ لنا  فهـم آلياته وأغراضه. عندما يُدرس الحدث التاريخي من منظور علميّ عندها  يستطيع القارئ والدارس أن يفهما الحدث على أنّه ظاهرة تاريخية ، أي ظاهرة  تنشأ في مكان وزمان ، وتخضع لشروط معيّنة ، وتمثّل جماعة لها سياسة معيّنة ،  وترمي إلى تحقيق غـرض معيّن ضمن مرحلة تاريخية معيّنة . فالحدث التاريخي ،  لكي يُفهم،  لا بدّ أن ننظر إليه على أنّه جزء من كلّ، وحين نفهم طبيعة  المرحلة التاريخية واتجاهاتها العامّة ، عندها نستطيع أن نفهم علمياً ما  حصل في التاريخ.

                   رغم  أنّ التأريخ هو منهج ينصبّ على دراسة الماضي إلاّ أنّه دائماً يتوجّه إلى  الإنسان في الحاضر . يستجلي المؤرّخ الغموض والالتباس والاختلاط الذي قد  أحاط بالأحداث التاريخية حتى يوفر لنا ، في الحاضر ، صورة جليّة واضحة  متحرّرة من الأوهام التي علقت بأذهان الناس . بمعنى آخر ، إنّ مهمّة  المؤرّخ الرئيسية لا تنحصر في أن يضعنا في اتصال علمي مع الماضي لكي نفهم  كيفية تكوينه ومقوّماته واتجاهاته وحسب، بل تمتدّ إلى تبيان مدى استمرار  مؤثّرات ذلك الماضي في حاضرنا وأثره في حياتنا الآن . حين تتوافر لدينا  نظرة إلى التاريخ علمية نقدية نكون بذلك قد اطّلعنا على الماضي بتجرّد  وموضوعية، وتوافـرت لنا الجرأة في نقد الماضي ، والتحرّر من عقدة النقص  والتبجّح ، وانفتحنا على نحوٍ خلاّق على إمكانات الحاضر والمستقبل. 

                   بعض  نتائج هذه النظرة العلمية للتاريخ تمّ تطبيقه ، إلى حدّ ما، على مذابح  العام 1915 التي أودت بحياة أكثر من مليون أرمني وزهاء ربع مليون سرياني.  قد يجد القارئ فيضاً من المعلومات عن القضيّة الأرمنية كتبتها أقلام غربية  أو باحثون أرمن. المؤسف في الأمر أنّه ، حتى الآن، لا يوجد كتاب موضوعي  واحد يتناول المذابح التي تعرّض لها السريان ، وحين يتناول الباحثون الأرمن  موضوع مذابح عام 1915 ، لا يأتي أحد على ذكر المجازر التي تعرض لها  السريان رغم تزامن المذبحتين وتلاحمها، وكأنّ المذابح صارت حكراً لجماعة  معيّنة دون أخرى . إنّ هـذه الدراسة ، على أهمّيتها تبقى محاولة متواضعة  همّها تعريف القارئ بالخلفيّات السياسية والقومية والثقافية التي تبلورت في  بداية القرن العشرين ومهّدت تدريجياً للمذبحة . أمّا غـاية هذه الدراسة  الرئيسية فهي تعميق الوعي العلمي للتاريخ الذي رافق مذبحة العام 1915  وتأصيله.

                   الدكتور ادمير كورية     



                   المأسـاة الأرمنية - السريانية 

خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى

حنا عيسى توما

                   لا  يستطيع المرء تصور خطورة الإبادة الجماعية وثقلها . لقد وُصِفت بأنها "   الصفحة الأشدّ سواداً في التاريخ المعاصر " . أنها شديدة البشاعة ورهيبة ،  حتى نكاد لا نصدق أعداد الضحايا . إنّ المجازر البشرية التي قام بها  السلطان عبد الحميد (1842 - 1918) ضدّ  الأرمن والمسيحيين بين العامين 1894 و1896 والتي أودت بحياة أكثر من مائتي  ألف شخص كانت أول لقاء حقيقي للكتّاب والمؤرّخين الغربيين مع بربرية  الحكومة العثمانية . وتعتبر هذه المجازر تجربة (بروفة) لمسرحية الإبادة  الجماعية التي قامت بها حكومة (تركيا الفتاة) في العام 1915 . ولم يفشل  هؤلاء الكتّاب في الاستجابة لهذه الهزّة المرعبة ، فلقد كتب شهود عيان  ودبلوماسيون ومراسلو صحف وبعثات إنسانية من عدّة دول مئات من المقالات  والقصص القصيرة والكتب ، كلّها صوّرت الوحشية والهلع ولكن ، دون أن يكون  هناك أيّ تحليل علمي وافٍ يتناول ما جرى وأسبابه الحقيقية . في العام 1909  وقعت مجزرة أخرى في أضنه قضت على حياة  ثلاثين ألف شخص ، وهنا أيضاً ،  وكالسابق ، تكرّرت ردود الفعل الكتابية التي لم تعبرّ إلاّ عن الحزن  والأسى. 

                   لقد  نظّمت السلطات التركية عملية الترحيل وخطّطت لمجازر المسيحيين لحماية  نفسها من "المشكلة الأرمنية"،  وبغية خلق نظام متجانس جديد . ومن خلال  القتل والإبادة استطاعت حكومة "تركيا الفتاة" إزالة الأرمن ومعظم السريان  من الإمبراطورية العثمانية وتدمير أصالة هذين الشعبين التاريخية ، وتحريف  البنية القومية والشخصية الدينية للمنطقة . أمّا الجيل المنفي فلقد ركّز  قواه، وما زال، على تضميد جراح هذه المجازر وعلى تنظيم المدارس وبناء  الكنائس والعمل على إيجاد خلفية ثقافية قومية لإحياء التراث ومحاولة الحدّ  من الانصهار والاندماج  في المجتمعات الجديدة. 

                   إنّ  هدفنا من هذه الدراسة هو إثارة ثلاثة أسئلة : ما الذي حدث؟ ولماذا حدث؟  وما الذي تعلّمناه من "المشكلة الأرمنية "؟ علّها تلقي الأضواء على بعض  الحالات الأخرى.  

                   يقول  بعض المؤرّخين إنّ السبب في الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن والسريان جاء نتيجة  الاستفزاز الأرمني ، ويقول البعض الآخر أنّ السبب قد يكون موجودا في محرّك  العلاقات الأرمنية - التركية ، أي في "لجنة الاتحاد والترقّي" ، أو قد يكون  بسبب الكارثة السياسية والعسكرية للدولة العثمانية بين العامين 1908 و1915  ، التي عزلت الأرمن وأبرزت القومية التركية . والحقيقة أنّ التجربة  الجديدة للقومية لم تغيرّ الهوية التركية وحسب ، بل غيرّت النظرة إلى  الشخصية الأرمنية وشدّت الانتباه إلى خطورة الأقلّيات المسيحية ، لقد  غيرّتها من المخلص والموالي إلى المهدّد والغريب . من هذا المنطلق نقول أنّ  الكارثة السياسية التي منيت بها الإمبراطورية العثمانية والأيديولوجية  الجديدة لحركة "تركيا الفتاة" كانتا سبباً في تفريق الأرمن والسريان  والاقلّيات الأخرى عن الأتراك ، وبالتالي ، التهيئة لإبادتهم. 

                   إنّ  العديد من المثقّفين والمهتمّين بالعهد التركي الحديث يجمعون على أنّ لجنة  الاتحاد والترقّي التي قادت الثورة سنة 1908 ضدّ السلطان عبد الحميد والتي  حكمت تركيا بين العامين 1908 و 1918 ، كانت بمنزلة كارثة على الأقليات  المسيحية وهي المسؤولة عن الترحيل (السوقيات) الذي أدّى إلى الإبادة  الجماعية سنة 1915.






                   لقد بدا المصير الأرمني والسرياني والمسيحي على نحوٍ عامّ واضحاً في شباط سنة 1915 حين قام الجيش التركي بتجريد الجنود المسيحيين  من  سلاحهم ورتبهم العسكرية ووسائل نقلهم وكوّن منهم طوابير الخدمة العمّالية  (فرق السخرة) التي أجبرت على تعبيد الطرق وبناء الجسور ومدّ الخطوط  الحديدية ، ثمّ نفّذ الجيش أوامر حكومته بقتل جميع أفرادها . وبدأت الحكومة  بتجريد المدنيين المسيحيين من الأسلحة بحجّة طلب عـدد معينّ من الأسلحة من  كل جالية ، وأُلقي القبض على الكثير بتهمة إخفاء السلاح أو بالتآمر على  سلامة الدولة . وفي 24 نيسان سنة 1915 اعتقلت الحكومة قادة الشعب  والإكليروس والمفكّرين والسياسيين الارمن وتمّ نفيهم إلى داخل الأناضول حيث  تمت تصفيتهم.

                   وحين  غابت القوّة السياسية والإدارية والفكرية المسيحية الفاعلة وأصبح  المسيحيون بلا حماية بدأت الخطـوة الثانية في تنفيذ خطة الإبادة الجماعية  وهي الترحيل (السوقيات) . هذه الخطوة نسّقت ما بين طلعت باشا وزير الداخلية  التركية والمسؤول عن المدنيين ، وبين أنور باشا وزير الدفاع التركي  والمسؤول عن طوابير السخرة. 

                   في  أيّار سنة 1915 قرّر طلعت باشا ترحيل الأرمن الذين " لا يؤتمن جانبهم " من  مناطقهم وإعادة إسكانهم في منطقة الصحراء السورية وبلاد ما بين النهرين ،  متناسياً أنّ أغلبيّة السريان الأرثوذكس هي في ألوية ما بين النهرين مثل  ديار بكر وماردين وأورفه وخربوط ، وأنّه قد يلاحقهم الأذى من جرّاء ذلك ،  ولقد وعد أنّ جميع ممتلكاتهم وأمتعتهم ستصان وتحفظ حتى عودتهم. ولعلّ أفضل  المصادر التي تشرح ما حدث هو المؤرّخ المشهور "ارنولد تونيبي" حيث يقول: 






                   كان  الرجال يهرعون إلى مبنى الحكومة حال سماعهم المنادي ينادي بوجوب تقديم  أنفسهم شخصياً إلى دار الحكومة ، وهناك وبدون إعطاء أيّ سبب يلقون في السجن  لعدّة أيام ، ثمّ يؤخذون خارج المدينة حفّاة مقيّدين بعضهم إلى بعض  بالحبال . وعند أوّل فرصة سانحة في مسيرتهم الطويلة ينفرد الجنود بالرجال  ويذبحونهم ، ثمّ يخطفون الأطفال والنساء ويشنعون بهم ويستحوذون على ما  لديهم.. 

وفي ما عدا مدن أو محافظات بدليس وموشى وساسون التي تمّت إبادة جميع من

 فيها تمّ ترحيل الأطفال والنساء الباقين على قيد الحياة في قوافل تمشي من مدينة

                    إلى أخرى حيث كان أفرادها فريسة عصـابات خاصة أشرفت  على تنظيمها السلطات الرسمية التابعة للوزارة الداخلية التركية ، عن طريق  حرّاس انتدبوا لمواكبة قوافل المهاجرين وحماية من فيها ، أو كانوا عرضة  لمهاجمة الفلاحين الأكراد والأتراك. 

                   كان  القصد من هذه المجازر إذلال المسيحيين ، وإبقاء نسبة 10% منهم فقط على قيد  الحياة ، والعمل على إبـعاد هذه النسبة الضئيلة عن الإمبراطورية العثمانية  نهائياً. وبالطبع ، نالت المجاعة والأمراض قسطها من الضحايا لتزيد من  عظَمة المأساة. ونتيجة هذا قضي على أكثر من مليون أرمني، وذلك حسب إحصائيات  جمعية حقوق الإنسان في هيئة الأمم ، وعلى ما يقارب 272 ألف سرياني منهم 96  ألف شهيد في مدينة ماردين فقط.

                   في  حالات المجازر والإبادات الجماعية يتفاوت تقدير عدد الضحايا ، فثمّة من  يقلّل من العدد وثمّة من يزيد منه . والحقيقة أنّه ليست هناك إمكانيّة  لتحديده تماماً.  فإذا أخذنا تقديرات هيئة الأمم وأضفنا إليها ما يقارب  النصف مليون من السريان وبقيّة الأقليّات المسيحية ممّن قتلوا أو قضي عليهم  بالجوع أو العطش أو التعب أو المرض، نستطيع أن ندرك مدى فظاعة النكبة التي  بلي بها الشعب المسيحي عامّة . لقد كتب آرام أندويان التالي:

                   ذهب  العديد من الضحايا الأرمن من رجال ونساء وأطفال في المجازر الثلاث التي  حصلت سنة 1916 . كانت الأولى في رأس العين حيث قتل أكثر من 70 ألف شخص ،  والثانية في أنتيللي قضي على أكثر من 50 ألف نسمة كانوا يعملون في حفر نفق  بغداد ، والثالثة التي كانـت أشدّ رهبة وبشاعة وقد وقعت في ديـر الزور حيث  قتل زيّـا بك اكثر من 200 ألف نسمة . لقد اقتيد من بقي على قيد الحياة ، من  مناطق كيليكيا ومحطات أخر ، إلى الصحراء السورية حيث التقوا أناساً من  المناطق الأرمنية الستّ ومن مدن شواطئ البحر الأسود.. لقد كان اللقاء بين  النساء والأطفال دون السابعة فقط . فلقد تمّ  إعدام كل شخص تجاوز هذه  السنّ. 

                   لقد  استبدلت حكومة " تركيا الفتاة " الأرمن والسريان بالأكراد والأتراك ،  وبدّلت كلّ الآثار الحضارية وأسماء الكنائس والأديرة . ولعلّ أفضل من عبرّ  عن خسائر السريان المطران غريغوريوس يوحنّا إبراهيم مطران حلب في كتاب "  مجد السريان " حيث

                    كتب يقول: 

                   لقد  أودت الحرب بحياة حوالي مائة ألف سرياني في مختلف الأبرشيات وتركت وراءها  عددً كبيراً من الأيتام والأرامل وضعضعت معظم الأبرشيات المهمّة ، لا بل  قضت على بعضها بسبب هجرة أبنائها الى بلاد الله . ودمّرت كنائس كثيرة  وأديرة تاريخية في بلاد ما بين النهرين لعبت دوراً مهماً في سالف الأزمان  في نشر الحضارة والمدنية ، وتبعثرت المخطوطات الثمينة والذخـائر النفيسة  والمكتبات الشهيرة ، وخلقت جوّاً كئيباً في حياة السريان أينما كـانوا ،  وخسر السريان كمجموعة وكأفراد  ممتلكاتهم من أموال منقولة وغير منقولة .  وبالتالي تفـكّكت وحدة الطائفة الجغـرافية بالتقسيمات السياسية التي جاءت  كتحصيل حاصل لمـخططات الاستعمار . وصحيح أنّ نهضة جديدة قامت في ربـوع  سورية ولبنان بإعادة تشكيل أبرشيات سريانية في كـل منهما ، ولكنها كانت على  حساب أبرشيات أخرى سريانية زالـت من الوجود. 

                   نادى  المؤتمر الطوراني العامّ "بتوحيد الفروع الشرقيّة والغربيّة للجنس  التركي"،  وفيه وضِعت خطة إزالة أرمينيا من الوجود عن طريق إفراغها من  أبنائها وربط تركيا بأذربيجان وسائر الدول ذات الأصل التركي .

                   يقول طلعت باشا وزير الداخلية التركية في إحدى برقيّاته إلى الوالي العثماني في حلب ما يلي: 

                   بالرغم  من أنّ قراراً قد صدر منذ أمد غير بعيد بإبادة العنصر الأرمني ، فإنّ  الظروف لم تكن سانحة لتحقيق هذا المشروع المقدّس . أمّا الآن وبعد زوال كلّ  العقبات فإنّ الوقت قد حان . إنّنا نهيب بكم أن تتجرّدوا من أيّ إحساس  بالشفقة والرحمة إزاء حالاتهم المفجعة . كما نطلب إليكم أن تعملوا جاهدين  للقضاء عليهم ومحو الاسم الأرمني بالذات. 

                   ولكنّ  الحكومة العثمانية ، حينذاك ، لم تعطِ  أيّ تبرير أو سبب دفعها لقتل  السريان،  حتى ليبدوا أنّ لجنة الاتحاد والترقّي كانت جاهزة لمحو أيّ أثر  أو ذكر لوجودهم والأرمن معاً. وكأنّه عمل مقصود . وهذا ما يدفعنا إلى  التساؤل... لماذا؟ 

                   هو ما كرّره "برنارد لويس" مذكراً بالانتفاضة الأرمنية في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر حيث يقول: 

                   لقد  مثّل الأرمن أخطاراً كبيرة تجاه الحكومة . فإن قبل الأتراك الانسحاب من  بلاد العرب والبلغار وألبانيا واليونان ، والاستقرار ضمن حدودهم الجغرافية ،  إلاّ أنّهم لن يسمحوا بقيـام دولة أرمنية على حدودهم . فإنّ استقلال  الأرمن يعني تمزيق الدولة التركية ، فهم منتشرون في جميع أنحـاء تركيا  الآسيوية ، من بلاد القوقاز حتى شواطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط ، أي في قلب  الأرض التركية . 

                   بالنسبة  إلى "برنارد لويس" كان الأرمن عبارة عن أقليّة مسيحية تعيش في تركيا ،  ولسوء حظّها كانت موزّعة شعباً وأرضاً على طرفي الحدود الروسية - التركية  حيث وجدت فيها شعوب أخرى لها منطلقاتها القومية وتطلّعاتها لإنشاء دولٍ  مستقلّة . لقد تميّز القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين بأن النزعات  القومية وفكرة الاستقلال كانت مركز اهتمام جميع الأقلّيات من أكراد وأرمن  ويونان وعرب وبلغار .. وغيرهم. 

                   غير  أنّ الأرمن عرفوا ولا شكّ أنّ قيام دولة أرمنية مستقلّة ستكون ضربة للدولة  العثمانية من جهة وضربة أخرى للأرمن المقيمين في الأراضي التركية من جهة  أخرى ، وأنّ هذا سيعطي انطباعاً بأنهّم مسلّحون كالأتراك وبأنهّم يتمتعون  بالقوّة والنفوذ . والحقيقة أنّ الأرمن لم يكونوا موحّدين تحت راية حـزب  واحد ،  وبالتأكيد لم تكن لديهم القوّة العسكرية سواء لغزو الأتراك أو  للدفاع عن أنفسهم . كان الشعور القومي الأرمني مطابقاً  للشعور القومي  التركي ، ولم تكن القومية التركية قد صيغت بعد بتعاليم مصطفى كمال ،  ولكنّها

                    كانت موجودة في تعاليم "زيّا كوكالب"، الذي يعتبر أبا القومية التركية ، ومتقلّبة نوعاً ما بين الإسلام والعثمانية. 

                   ما هي المقوّمات والحدود التي أعطاها الأرمن لقوميتهم حتى تختلف عن باقي القوميات وتكوّن الخطر المميت لحكومة " تركيا الفتاة " ؟ 

                   لقد  اعتبرت تركيا أنّ قيام دولة أرمنية مستقلّة ستكون رادعاً في تحقيق وحدة  الشعوب التي تتكلّم اللغة التركية ، وبالتالي عقبة رئيسية في تحقيق الحلم  الأكبر للأتراك وهو ربط آسيا الصغرى مع آسيا الوسطى في دولة واحدة . ولكنّ  السؤال يبقى : هل بدأ خـوف الأتراك من الأرمن من خلال تحرّكات الأرمن  ومقدرتهم ؟ أم من مصادر أخرى من ضمنها وضعهم اليائس وتعلقهم بالقومية  التركية الجديدة. 

                   حين  قامت ثورة 1908 ضدّ السلطان عبد الحميد كان الحزبان الأرمنيان "الهانشاك"  و"الطاشناك" على علاقة جيدة بالنظام الجديد . فلقد ابتهج الأرمن بانتصار  الجيش ، لأنّ انهيار حكم السلطان عبد الحميد ، الذي قام بمجازر سنة 1894 -  1896 ، وإصلاح الدستور كانا غاية ما يتمنّونه وخاصّة حزب الطاشناك ، فالقول  بأن الأرمن يشكلون الخطر المميت على الإمبراطورية العثمانية حينذاك قولٌ  لا صحّة له . فما الذي جرى ليجعلهم يبدون كتهديد قاتل أو كخطر مميت؟ 

                   لقد  حدثت أمور عديدة أدّت إلى قطع العلاقات بين العهد التركي الجديد والأرمن  بعد توتّرها ، لقد لام الأرمن الحكومة العثمانية على مجزرة أضنة سنة 1909،   حيث قتل ما يقارب ثلاثين ألف نسمة ، وفقدوا الشعور بالأمان نتيجة استيطان  الأكراد في أراضيهم.  فالمهاجرون الأكراد قاموا بالاستيلاء على أراضي  الأرمن الذين قتلوا في مجـازر 1895 أو هربوا ، ولمّا عاد الأرمن وطالبوا  الأكراد بإعادة الأرض لأصحابها رفض الأكراد ، وبدأت الخلافات التي وصفها  نائب القنصل الفرنسي في "فان" بأنهّا حرب حقيقية ما بين الشعبين. أضف إلى  ذلك مشاكل عديدة عالجتها الحكومة التركية بقسوة وخشونة . 

                   كان  الردّ الأرمني هو الطلب من الحكومة العثمانية السماح لهم بتدخّل أكبر في  القرارات الداخلية والعمل على حمايتهم من الاستيطان الكردي . ولمّا لم تعرْ  الحكومة لهذه المطالب اهتـماماً استغلّت القيادات الأرمنية الخلافات  الروسية - التركية وشجعت روسيا ، العدوّ التقليدي للإمبراطورية العثمانية ،  على فتح ملفّ " المشكلة الأرمنية " . وتحت إغراء التوسّع النفوذي  والاتفاقية البريطانية - الروسية سنة 1907 بإنهاء الاستيطان الشرقي تدخّلت  روسيا . وفي شباط سنة 1912 توصّلت الأطراف جميعها تنصيب مفتّش أوربـي  لتنظيم العلاقات والاتصالات . ولا يستطيع  المرء أن يتخيل مـدى الذلّ  والغضب الذي أبداه القوميون الأتـراك تجاه هذا العرض التدخّلي . والمدهش  أنّه حين بدأ التصويت على الخيار بين الانفصال عن تركيا والاحتلال الروسي  لم يصوّت قادة حزب الطاشناك على الانفصال وفي هذا كتب "دافيدسون" :

                   كانت  المشكلة نابعة من الأصل التكويني للإمبراطورية العثمانية. لم يؤمن الأرمن  بأنّ روسيا ستمنحهم المزيد من الحرية ، بل على العكس كانوا يؤمنون بأن  الانسلاخ الكامل عن تركيا هو مستحيل قبلياً وجغرافياً.

                   تأزّمت  العلاقات بين الحكومة التركية والأرمن بين العامين 1908 و 1915 حين لم  يعدْ الحكم التركي قادراً على احتمال أيّة هزيمة عسكرية أو القبول باستقلال  أيّ من الأقلّيات . إنّ خسارة تركيا للمقاطعات الأوروبية ورجوع الأتراك  إلى الأناضول لم يعزل الأقلّيات وحسب بل أدّى إلى القضاء على التعدّدية  الوطنية الدينية في الإمبراطورية العثمانية وبزوغ القومية التركية. 

                   وازداد  شعور العثمانيين بالتهديد الأرمني حين بادرت قوميّات أخرى تطالب  باستقلالها عن الدولة العثمانية . ففي أوائل كانون الأول سنة 1908،  أي بعد  ثـلاثة أشهر فقط من انتفاضة العهد الجديد ، أعلنت بلغاريا استقلالها التام  ، وفي 6 كانون الأول من السنة نفسها ضمّت النمسا مقاطعات البوسنة والهرسك ،  وفي سنة 1911 احتلّت إيطاليا ليبيا ، وفي العام التالي عزلت حكومة البلقان  تركيا عن أوربا رسميا . من مجموع ما يقارب 1153000 ميل  مربع من مساحة  الدولة العثمانية ومن أصـل 24 مليون نسمة خسرت تركيا اكثر من  424000 ميل  مربع،  وقـرابة خمسة ملايين نسمة . وفي مطلـع سنة 1913 خسرت تركيا جميع  المناطق الأوروبية ما عدا مساحة صغيرة لحماية مضيق استنبول . كان نجاح  البلقان واليونان المسيحيين في الانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية قد ترك الأرمن  آخر أقلّية مسيحية ما زالت تحت الحكم العثماني . ولقد حقّقت هذه الأقلية  خلال القرن التاسع عشر تقدماً على جميع الأصعدة الثقافية والاجتماعية  والسياسية والاقتصادية . وفي عصر أطلق عليه " عصر النهضة الأرمنية " كانت  تركيا تتكلّم اللغة التركية ولكنّها تفكّر بالأرمنية . لقد لاحظ بعضهم أنّ  هذا التحرّك الحضاري كان أحد العوامل التي ساهمت  في مذابح 1894-1896 تحت  ظلّ نظام السلطان عبد الحميد. 

                   لقد  وافق السلطان عبد الحميد على المجزرة ليس لإبادة الأرمن والمسيحيين ، بل  لتلقينهم درساً ، ولإبقائهم في أماكنهم المختارة لهم في " نظام الملّه"،   وذلك لإخماد حماسهم، وخصوصاً الأرمن ، ولتجديد النظام القديم وترميمه .  استغلّ الأرمن قدوم حركة " تركيا الفتاة " وتركيزها علـى التجديد ومجاراة  العصر واعتبروها فرصة جديدة لتوظيف قواهم في السلطة الجديدة . ولكنّ الدولة  التركية اعتبرت قابليّة الأرمن نحو التقدميّة واستعدادهم للانفتاح  والمساواة تهديداً لنظام "تركيا الفتاة "، كما أنهّا اعتبرت استمرارية  الأرمن في نهضتهم الاجتماعية تحدياً للسيطرة التركية والإسلامية . أضف إلى  ذلك أنّ خسارة الأقاليم والسكّان التي نكبت بها الحكومة التركية عزلت  الأرمن وكشفت للعيان نيتهم السياسية والقومية. 

                   لقد  لاحظ "برنارد لويس" أنّ الحكومة التركية كانت تهيّئ لإجراء تغيير جذري  متطرّف في الهويّة القومية والأيديولوجية لإيجاد قوميّة تركيّة تحلّ محل  العثمانية ، وهنا يقول لويس: 

                   الأتراك  شعب يتكلّم اللغة التركية ويعيش في تركيا. للوهلة الأولى لا تؤخذ الفكرة  كمضمون ثوري مبتكر ، ومع هذا فإنّ تقديم هذه الفكرة في تركيا وقبولها من  الشعب التركي لإيجاد هويته ووطنه من الأسباب الرئيسية في ثورات العصر  الحديث المتضمّنة التغيير في النواحي الاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية  التقليدية في الماضي . 

                   ويظهر أنّ إبادة الأرمن والسريان وترحيلهم من تركيا كانا من نتائج الثورة الوطنية التركية ومرحلة من مراحل تطوّر قوميّتها.

                   لفهم  القومية التركية وكيفية إسهامها في قيام الإبادة الجماعية تجب مقارنتها مع  العثمانية والنزعة الإسلامية . في القرن التاسع عشر كانت العثمانية هي  الأيديولوجية المهيمنة في فترة الإصلاح أو " عهد التنظيمات "، ولقد حافظت  العثمانية على وحدة أراضي الإمبراطورية عن طريق السماح للأقلّيات  بالاستقلالية ، وبتقديم بعض الإصلاحات التحرّرية لجميع الأتراك العثمانيين ،  بغضّ النظر عن انتمائهم الديني والقومي في ظلّ "نظام المـّلة " . ولقد  وجدت هذه الفكرة أرضاً خصبة في قبولها عند بعض الأقلّيات كالأرمن ، وبالأخص  حزب الطاشناك، والجناح التحرّري في جمعيّة " تركيا الفتاة " بقيادة  السلطان صباح الدين.

                   لقد  نجح السلطان عبد الحميد في محاولة الحفاظ على الإمبراطورية بالدعوة إلى  الإسلامية التي راجت شعبياً حتى بعد ثورة 1908 . ولكنّ نجاح الثورة وانفصال  أقاليم إسلامية، وخصوصاً في ألبانيا ومكدونيا ، بدّد الأمل في أن الإسلام  سيخدم وحدة الإمبراطورية ثمّ تلاشى الحكم الإسلامي عند قيام الثورة  العربية.  لقد وقف العرب إلى جانب إنكلترا،  وهاجموا حكّامهم الأتراك ،  وأصبح واضحاً أن الوحدة الإسلامية ليست سوى سراب ، وأنّ الإسلامية لا قيمة  لها كمبدأ أساسي . وهنا يقول وزير الدفاع "أنور باشا":

                   إن  هذه البدعة الخيالية المخيفة التي يسمّونها الأمّة الإسلامية ، والتي ظلت  سدّاً يحول دون تقدّمنا وتحقيق الوحدة الطورانية ، في طريقها إلى الزوال  والتفكّك. 

                   لقد بدت القومية التركية كعقيدة متمرّدة لها تعاليم ثورية ومبادئ محض تركية ، عبّر عنها "زيا كوكالب" بما يلي:

                   إن  جميع الأفراد الذين يتكلمون اللغة التركية ويتقاسمون حضارة واحدة ويتلقون  ثقافة واحدة ولهم دين واحد مشترك ، يجب أن يتحدوا في وطن سياسي واحد يضم  القوقاز الروسي وآسيا الصغرى وكازان وكريما ، وجميع الأقاليم التي لها نفس  الخلفية العرقية.

                   نظرياً  ، طمحت الطورانية إلى أن تصبح الإمبراطورية العثمانية  ولكن بدون مشاكل  الأقلّيات ومضايقاتها . كانت الغاية الرئيسية التي تصبو اليها هي زيادة  الشعور القومي عند الأتراك العثمانيين ، والعمل على إضعاف هذا الشعور عند  الأقلّيات ، وخصوصا الأرمن، وإشعارها ( أي الأقلّيات ) أنّه لا مكان  لأفرادها في العيش ضمن حدود الدولة الجديدة . قد تكون الأسس النظرية لزيا  كوكالب الركائز الأساسية التي بُنيت عليها هذه القومية ورسمت معالمها  واستعملت في النضال التركي . وهنا يقول "يوريل هايد" الذي كتب سيرة حياة  زيا كوكالب مايلي:

                   لقد  وضع كوكالب  في كتاباته أسس القومية والدولة التركية الحديثة . هذه الدولة  التي تحقّقت أخيراً على يد مصطفى كمال . وبعيداً عن تأثيره الفكري في طلعت  باشا وأنور باشا ، كان كوكالب عضواً في جمعية الاتحاد والترقّي، عُينّ في  مجلس الشورى وطُلب منه التحقيق في شروط الاقلّيات ، وخصوصاً الأرمن ،  وإيجاد الحلول الملائمة لحلّ مشاكلهم . لقد وافق الحزب على قسم كبير من  اقتراحاته ، وقام بتنفيذها خلال الحرب العالمية  الأولى.

                   في  سنة 1919 دخلت قوّات الحلفاء القسطنطينية ألقت القبض على كوكالب وعلى عدد  من أفراد لجنة الاتحاد والترقّي . وعند محاكمته سُئِل عن دوره في المذابح  فرفض الاعتراف بأنّه كانت ثمّة مذابح ، بل اعتبرها حرباً بين الأتراك "  الذين طُعنوا في الظهر " وبين الأرمن الذين قُتلوا في هذه الحرب.  ولكنه  اعترف بدون تردد على موافقته على عملية ترحيل الأرمن وإخراج الأقلّيات من  الأرض التركية.

                   وفي محاولة تحديد أفكار كوكالب يقول هايد:

                   لقد  حاولت الجمهورية التركية تحقيق فكرة كوكالب في تجانس الأمّة التركية  الواحد . لقد وجد كوكالب في التاريخ التركي, لا في التاريخ العثماني، عصراً  ذهبياً سبق قدوم الإسلام . لقد مجّد أعمال البطولات العسكرية في الغـزاة  الأتراك أمثال أتيلا ، وجنكزخان ، وتيمورلنك ، وهولاكو وغيرهم . لقد شدّد  على الصلة القومية والتعاليم الأخلاقية في الشعب التركي والتي منها حسن  الضيافة والتواضع والإيمان والشجاعة والاستقامة وحبّه القوي لأفراده وعدم  اضطهاده للشعوب التي يقهرها.

                   ويعرف كوكالب الأمة بما يلي: 

                   مجتمع يتألف من شعب يتكلم لغة واحدة متحد في دينه واخلاقه ، وأن الجمالية مثله الأعلى.

                   ظاهرياً  ، هذا التعريف غير مؤذٍ إلى حدّ ما ، ولكنّه يتعارض مع مضمون التعدّدية  العثمانية على الصعيد الديني والتاريخي والسلالي ، ولذا ، أدّى إلى عـزل  الأرمن والسريان وبقيّة الأقلّيات عن كيان المجتمع التركي. ولم يتردّد  "كوكالب" في تصوير الأقلّيات على أنهّا جسم غريب حين قال:

                   إنّ  اليونان والأرمن وبقيّة الاقلّيات هم أتراك الهويّة فقط ، لا في الانتماء  القومي التركي، وسيبقون عضواً غريباً في جسد الأمّة التركية.

                   يقول هايد:

                   ليست  الأمة بالنسبة إلى "كوكالب" تشييد بارع في التحليل النفسي ، بل قاعدة  أساسية للسلوك الأخلاقي . وأنّ العطاء دون نهاية هو عطاء الأمة، وفي سبيل  بقائها كلّ شيء محتمل ومباح.

                   إنّ  أبا القومية التركية في موافقته ، ودون تردد،  على ترحيل الأرمن والسريان  وإخراجهم من أرض الوطن ، ثمّ استبعاده الأقلّيات من اهتماماته الأخلاقية ،  يؤكّد أنّ مفهومه للقومية ومنطلقاته الأخلاقية مختلفة كثيراً عن العثمانية  التي وإن كانت قد قامت بمجازر 1894-1896 ، إلاّ أنهّا منحت الأقليات مكاناً  في الإمبراطورية وحدّدت بعض السلوك الأخلاقي والواجبات السياسية لجميع  الملل وحتى للحكّام أنفسهم . وعلى نحوٍ آخر لقد عزلت صيغة "كوكالب"  الأقلّيات عن الأتراك ووضعت الخطوط الدقيقة للقضاء عليهم . ولعلّ أكبر مثال  على نظرة القوميين الأتـراك للأرمن والأقلّيات ومدى مفهومهم للأخلاقية  التي تلقّوها من تعاليم قوميّتهم ، هو ما قاله طلعت باشا للسفير الأمريكي  "هنري مورجانثو" حين سأله الأخير : لماذا لم يُفصل الأرمن الموالون عن  الأرمن غير الموالين ، فأجاب:

                   لقد آلمنا لعدم القيام بالفصل بين البريء والمذنب ، والحقيقة أنّ ما نسمّيه البريء اليوم قد يكون المذنب غداً.

                   والأخطر من هذا التصريح الذي يكشف عن أخلاقية طلعت باشا ، كتب مورجانثو:

                   في  أحد الأيام التمس منيّ طلعت باشا طلباً كان أغرب ما سمعته في حياتي . عدّة  شركات للتأمين على الحياة ، ومنها شركة نيويورك ، قد قامت ، وعلى مرّ  السنين ، بأعمـال موفّقة وناجحة مع الأرمن . "إنّني أرغب" يقول طلعت هنا  "في أن تقنع -إذا استطعت- هذه الشركات لتبعث لنا قائمة بأسماء الأرمن  المالكين للعقود . إنهّم عملياً أموات، وليس لهم من يرثهم الآن ويقبض هذه  الأموال، وبالطبع جميعها ستعود جمـيعها إلى الدولة فهي المستفيدة الوحيدة  الآن من هذه العقود ،  هل في إمكانك تلبية هذه الرغبة؟

                   بالطبع  ، رفض السفير الأمريكي هذا الطلب . وكم كان مذهلاً هذا التحوّل الجذري  للقوميين الأتراك عن الإسـلام التقليدي في الـدور العثماني ونظرته إلى  الأرمن " كشعب الكتاب " و " أكثر ملّة موالية " ، بالمقارنة مع نظرة طلعت  باشا حيث يعتبر الأرمن غرباء حتى في موتهم ، واستخدام دورهم في الحصول على  أموالهم فقط.

                   يقول  لويس : فكرة " إنّ الأتراك شعب يتكلّم اللغة التركية ويعيش في تركيا "  ولّدَت ظروفاً عصيبة لم تستطع الأقلّيات فهمها ولم يستوعبها حتى الأتراك  أنفسهم . فإنّ تحويل الهويّة القومية عند الأغلبية يتطلّب التغيير في  كيفيّة النظرة إلى الأقلّيات ، وعندما يصبح الأتراك قوميين أمثال كوكالب  وأنور وطلعت سيكون طبيعياً أنهّم سيرون الأرمن والسـريان وغيرهم من  الأقلّيات تحت ضوء جديد ، ليس كملّة قديمة ولكن كغرباء لا يجب أن يعيشوا  بينهم.

                   إنّ  مذابح الأرمن والسريان يجب أن تُفهم لا كإجابة على التحريض والاستفزاز  الأرمني فحسب ، بل كردّة فعل على الخسائر التركية وخطوة من خـطوات الثورة  القومية التركية . لقد نجحت الثورة في قيام تركيا الحديثة ولكنّها كانت ،  في مجرى سـيرها ، على وشك القضاء على شعوب قديمة لها أصالتها وتاريخها.

                   تدخّلت  قوى الحلفاء حال سماعهم أخبار هذه المأساة في 24 نيسان سنة 1915.  وأعلنت "  أنّه في تحقيقيها حول الجريمة الجديدة التي تقدم عليها حكومة الدولة  العثمانية (الباب العالي) ضدّ الحضارة والإنسانية ،  قرّرت بأنهّا ستعتقل  جميع أفراد الحكومة التركية والموظفين الذين اشتركوا في هذه المذابح لأنهّم  مسؤولون شخصياً عليها " . وفي كانون الثاني سنة 1918 أعلن رئيس وزراء  بريطانيا لويد جورج أنّ " بلاد ما بين النهرين، وأرمينيا، وسوريا، وفلسطين  جديرة في أن يُعترف باستقلالها القومي . تصاريح أخرى أرسلتها فرنسا  وإيطاليا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية،  وقد حثّت الأخيرة على لسان رئيسها  "وودرو ولسون" على:

                    " تقديم المساعدة للشعبين السرياني والأرمني في محنتهم هذه ".

                   وجاءت اتفاقية "سيفر" في 10 آب سنة 1920 التي تضمّنت نقاط الرئيس "ولسن" الأربع عشر، ومنها:

                   يجب  ضمان حرية استقلال القسم التركي في الامبراطورية العثمانية الحالية .  وضمان حماية الاقلّيات التي هي تحت حكم الأتراك وعدم مضايقتهم في تطوير فرص  استقلالهم ونموّها . والاعتراف لليونان بالحكم على بعض أقسام الأناضول. 

                   ولكنّه حين جاء مصطفى كمال   في تموز سنة 1925 على رأس جيوش تركية مدعوماً من قبل روسيا تحدّى علناً  اتفاقية سيفر ، واستطاع أن يقنع الدول الأوروبية وأمريكا بتوقيع معاهدة  لوزان ، التي كانت صورة منقّحة عن معاهدة سيفر والتي أشرف على تعديلها  مصطفى كمال بنفسه.

                   والمدهش  أنّ معاهدة لوزان لم تأتِ بأيّة ملاحظة أو إشارة أو حتى بكلمة عن الأرمن  أو السريان أو أرمينيا في النسخة الجديدة ، وكأنّ لا وجود لهم في التاريخ .  مع العلم أنّ الدول الغربية التي وقّعت معاهدة سيفر وطالبت العثمانيين  باستقلال أرمينيا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وغيرها، هي ذاتها التي اشتركت في  توقيع معاهدة لوزان ، وإن دلّت هذه المفارقة على شيء فإنهّا تدلّ ، وبكلّ  وضوح ، على تخلّي الغرب عن الوعود التي قطعها للأقلّيات في معاهدة سيفر ،  وربما لأنّ مصالحه الحيوية اقتضت التحالف مع الأتراك على حساب الأقلّيات.

                   في  أعقاب توقيع معاهدة لوزان طُويت صفحة مذبحة العام 1915، وما عادت قضيّة  الاقليات وما تعرّضت له من قبل السلطات العثمانية قضيّة تهمّ الغرب، وتم  التعتيم على حقوق الأقلّيات في الأوساط الغربية، التي اقتضت مصالحها  واستراتيجيّتها المرحلية التقرّب من تركيا كحليف جديد لها. حتى وسائل  الإعلام الغربية تفادت الخـوض في موضوع المذبحة لدرجة انهّا صارت أمراً  منسياً.

                   وبعد  هذا الاستعراض والتحليل التاريخي للوضع العالمي والإقليمي والعثماني لا  بدّ أن يكون القارئ قد توصل إلى أنّ المذابح التي تعرّض لها الأرمن  والسريان وغيرهم ليست نتاج خلاف ديني ، وإن كان التحريض الديني قد استغلّ ،  ولا يمكن اختزالها بالاستفزازات الأرمنية ضدّ العثمانيين،  وإن كانت سبباً  في خلق التوتر بين الأرمن والعثمانيين ، ولكن عندما توضع هذه المذابح ضمن  إطار تاريخي شامل تمكننا من الإحاطة بعوامل لا تحصى، كلّ منها ساهم بطـريقة  مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في تهيئة ظروف هذه المذابح.

                   لا  شكّ أنّ بروز الوعي القومي كظاهرة والمطالبة بالاستقلال في مطلع القرن  العشرين قاما بدور هامّ في تفكّك الإمبراطورية العثمانية وانحلالها ، وشجّع  الأرمن وفئات أخرى على الاستقلال عن الدولة العثمانية . كما أنّ تحديات  الشعوب الغربية (البلقان) للعثمانيين واستقلالها عنهم ، وكذلك الشعوب  العربية التي وقفت في وجه العثمانيين مطالبة باستقلالها، ذلك كلّه بعث  الهلع في نفوس العثمانيين الذين كان نفوذهم قد بدأ يتقلّص يوماً بعد آخر. 

                   فضلاً  عن هذه التحدّيات الخارجية كانت هناك أيضاً مشكلة الأقلّيات المسيحية،  التي كان الأوروبيون يستخدمونها للضغط على العثمانيين وذلك لتحقيق مصالحهم  وتثبيت نفوذهم في المنطقة، ما  ضاعف مخاوف العثمانيين حـول تحدّيات داخلية  تصدر عن الأرمن على نحوٍ خاصّ بحكم التوتّر التاريخي بينهما. رغم أنّ إثارة  الغرب لمشكلة حقّ الأقلّيات في الاستقلال،كان متمشّياً مع روح الاستقلال  القومي العامّ آنذاك، إلاّ أنّ الغريب في الأمر أنّ الغرب الأوروبي الذي  طالب العثمانيين رسميّاً بمنح الاستقلال للأقلّيات لم يحـرّك ساكناً حين  بدأت القوات التركية بتصفية الأرمن والسريان، علماً أنّ الغرب كان على  معرفة جيّدة بالمذابح، لأنّ سفراء الدول الغربية أعلموا حكوماتهم بما كان  يجري. أمّا الانقلاب الجذري في النظرة القومية الذي جاءت به حركة تركيا  الفتاة فقد قام بدورا أساسي في تأليب الرأي العامّ التركي ضدّ الأقلّيات  المسيحية ومهّد الطريق لقيام مذابح العام 1915. هذه العوامل كلّها مجتمعة  دون تفـرقة تمدّنا بمعرفة شمولية وواقعية لطبيعة تلك المذابح وخلفياتها  التاريخية وتحرّرنا من النظرة الضبابية والمجتزئة التي راجت لفترة طويلة  نتيجة غياب الفكر العلمي والوعي التاريخي.

المصـادر

                   -Ahmed, Feroz.  The Young Turks.  Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1969.

                   -Andoian, Aram.  The Memoirs of Naim Bey.  London: Hodder & Stoughton, 1920.

                   -Arlen, Michael J.  Passage to Ararat.  New York: Ballantine Books, 1975.

                   -Armenian national Committee. The Armenian Genocide 1915-1923, Glendale, California. Armenian Educational    Foundation ,1988

                   - Davison, Roderic H.  Turkey.  Englewood Cliffs, NJ: Prentice Hall, 1968.

                   -Heyd, Uriel.  Foundations of Turkish Nationalism.  London: Luzac, 1950.

                   -Hovannisian, Richard. The Armenian genocide in perspective. New Brunswick, NJ: Transaction Publishers, 1986.

                   -Hovannisian, Richard. Armenia on the Road to Independence.  Los Angeles: University of California Press, 1967.

                   -Hovannisian, Richard. Reform in the Ottoman Empire, 1856-1876.  Princeton, NJ: Princeton University Press, 1963.

                   -Lewis, Bernard.  The Emergence of Modern Turkey.  London: Oxford University  Press, 1961.

                   -Melson, Robert “Provocation Or Nationalism,” in The Armenian Genocide In  perspective, ed.  Richard  Hovannisian , New Brunswick, NJ: Transaction  Publishers, 1986.

                   -Morgenthau, Henry.  Ambassador Morgenthau’s Story. Garden City, NY: Doubleday,  1918.

                   -Sassounian, Harut.  The Armenian Genocide: ********s and Declarations 1915-1995. Los  Angeles:  Abril Printing, 1996.

                   -Toynbee, Arnold J.  The treatment of Armenians in the Ottoman Empire.  London: H.M.S.O., 1916.

                   -Toynbee, Arnold J.  A Summary of Armenian History.  London: H.M.S.O., 1916.








- المؤسسة الاميريكية للدراسات السريانية
http://www.syriacstudies.com/AFSS/d..._-_almwsst_alamyrykyt_lldrasat_alsryanyt.html


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*تقرير مصور.. الحكومة التركية تستولي على أوقاف المسيحيين في ماردين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- تيلي لوميار/

 بعد إعلان الحكومة التركية تحويل ولاية  ماردين جنوب شرق تركيا على الحدود مع سوريا إلى ولاية كبرى (Metropolitan  area)، تم إلغاء عدد من القرى التابعة للولاية بينها قرى سريانية مثل قرى  جبل أيزلا وبعض القرى المحيطة ببلدة مذيات السريانية ومنحها صفة احياء  تابعة لمركز الولاية، وبالتالي تزول وتنتفي الصفة الإدارية عن تلك القرى. 



  وبناء على هذا الاعلان تم تشكيل لجنة حكومية لتصفية وتوزيع العقارات  التابعة للقرى المحولة إداريا إلى احياء، ومن بينها الاوقاف التابعة  للكنيسة في تلك القرى، وقد قررت هذه اللجنة توزيع الاوقاف والعقارات  الموجودة في القرى والغير مسجلة في السجل العقاري باسماء مواطنين بين خزينة  ولاية ماردين وخزينة وزارة الاوقاف التركية مع الحقّ الكامل بالتصرف بهذه  الاملاك من بيع وشراء واجار، ومن بين هذه الاملاك عدد كبير من الكنائس  والأديرة والمزارات والمقابر التي يصل عددها إلى خمسين عقار تابع إدارياً  لأبرشية مذيات ودير مار جبرائيل للسريان الارثوذكس، وجلّها لا يزال  مستعملاً للخدمات الروحية حتى يومنا هذا.


 الجدير بالذكر ان لجنة الاوقاف في أبرشية  مذيات ودير مار كبرئيل للسريان الارثوذكس قدمت طعوناً بحق القرار الصادر عن  اللجنة الحكومية إلى المحاكم التركية، ولكن قوبلت هذه الطعون بالرفض. 



من  جهته رفض رئيس الرابطة السريانية أمين عام اللقاء المشرقي حبيب افرام بشكل  قاطع القرار التركي تحت أي ذريعة وبأي تحايل على القانون وبأي أمر واقع.  مندداً بما فعلته السلطنة العثمانية منذ أكثر من مئة سنة بحق السريان والتي  لا تزال تفعله الآن من إلغاء آثار وتاريخ المسيحيين حتى لا يتبقّى منها  أيّ شاهد يدلّ على تجذّر المسيحيين في هذه الأرض آملاً بحصول معجزة ما تعيد  إلى العالم ما فقده من قيم ومبادىء وإلى كل صاحب حق حقه.


[YOUTUBE]UOzcIfAdOsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2017)

باايحق تستولئ على أوقاف المسيحيين  

انشالله وبعون الرب يرجع الحق
للااصحابه
ايادي السلطات العثمانية ملطخة بدم شهاداء المسيحين​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يوليو 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> باايحق تستولئ على أوقاف المسيحيين
> 
> انشالله وبعون الرب يرجع الحق
> للااصحابه
> ايادي السلطات العثمانية ملطخة بدم شهاداء المسيحين​




*نعم - بالتأكيد ليس لديهم اي حق

خصوصا عندما يتعلق الامر بأي الاضرحة او الاماكن المقدسة والاثرية وغيرها التي تنص عليها كل المواثيق الدولية وكذلك منظمة الامم المتحدة وغيرها من المؤسسات القانونية والانسانية

ولكن - الاتراك الملطخة ومازالت ملطخة ايديهم بدماء شهدائنا الابرياء - لا اتوقع منهم الا بما قاموا ويقومون به الان

ولا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب
*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*تركيا تلاحق ضحايا "الابادة المسيحية"*







احدى الكنائس التاريخية المستكشفة في تركيا. waldoviajes.blogspot.com ​ 


عشتارتيفي كوم- إيلاف/

 لم يهدأ بال لحكومة حزب العدالة والتنمية  الاسلامي، حتى طرد آخر مسيحي من تركيا. فمنذ أن وصل الحزب الى السلطة 2002،  وحكوماته تنتهج وبإمعان سياسة التمييز العنصري (ديني وعرقي) تجاه  المسيحيين. لم تتوقف عن اصدار القوانين والفرمانات الجائرة، التي من شانها  تشديد الخناق والحصار على من تبقى من أحفاد الناجين من "الابادة المسيحية"  التي ارتكبها الأتراك العثمانيون عام 1915 .


 آخر هذه الفرمانات الجائرة، مصادرة مئات  العقارات التابعة للكنائس المسيحية، بذريعة وقوعها ضمن المخطط التنظيمي  الجديد لمدينة ماردين بعد توسيعه مؤخراً ليمتد بعمق عشرات الكيلومترات في  هضبة"طور عابدين"، حيث تتمركز التجمعات السريانية الاشورية المتبقية في  تركيا. قرار مصادرة ممتلكات الكنائس، يندرج ضمن النهج القائم على تطهير  تركيا من جميع المسيحيين، وينسجم مع سعي (حزب العدالة والتنمية الاسلامي)  للعودة بتركيا الى دولة "الخلافة العثمانية الاسلامية". أنه فصل جديد في  مسلسل (تطهير المشرق، مهد المسيحية، من سكانه الأوائل) .


 القرارالجديد الجائر بحق المسيحيين، كشفت  عنه صحيفة (آغوس) الارمنية، التي تصدر من اسطنبول، مؤسسها الصحفي الارمني  (هرانت دينك)، اغتيل أمام مقر الصحيفة في إسطنبول من قبل شاب مسلم يدعى "  اوجون صاماست" في 19 يناير 2007 بدوافع الكراهية الدينية والعرقية.


 جدير بالذكر، أن السلطات المحلية في  "ولاية ماردين" كانت قد شكلت عام 2012 "لجنة تصفية" ممتلكات الكنائس  والمؤسسات المسيحية، تمهيداً لمصادرتها، بذريعة عدم تسجيلها في السجل  العقاري. ومازالت عشرات القضايا في المحاكم التركية، من غير أن يتم النظر  فيها، تتعلق بالممتلكات والكنائس والأديرة المصادرة من قبل الدولة التركية  أو من قبل مسلمين استحلوها وسطوا عليها. ناهيك عن أن عشرات الكنائس دمرت  وأحرقت والكثير منها تم تحويلها إلى مساجد. جامع "أولوجاميا" أكبر مساجد  مدينة ديار بكر، كان كنيسة “مار توما". كنيسة "آياصوفيا" في اسطنبول هي  واحدة من الكنائس الاكثر شهرة في العالم  تنتظر حكومة اردوغان الفرصة  المناسبة لتحويلها الى "مسجد".


 وفق ما افادنا مصدر كنسي سرياني، اتصلنا  به في مدينة (مديات) التابعة لولاية ماردين، أن الكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية ،وحدها ستخسر نحو (50 عقار) بين (دور عبادة ومقابر ومدارس  وعقارات سكنية وزراعية). العقارات(الغير دينية)، مثل المقابر والبساتين  وغيرها، بموجب قرار الاستملاك الجديد، باتت "أملاك دولة" وتحت تصرف بلدية  ماردين. أما ملكية دور العبادة (أديرة وكنائس ومراكز دينية) بعد أن كانت  "وقف مسيحي" بات "وقف اسلامي"، لرئيس الشؤون الدينية( المفتي) في تركيا حق  التصرف بها. بمعنى، أديرة ومدارس دينية، يقيم فيها رهبان وراهبات وتضم  عشرات الطلاب، قد تتحول في اية لحظة الى (مساجد ومراكز اسلامية)، إذا ما  قرر ذلك رئيس الشؤون الدينية الاسلامية.


 قرار مصادرة ممتلكات الكنائس في ولاية  ماردين، له خلفيات وابعاد تاريخية وسياسية ومجتمعية. مدينة (ماردين) تعود  الى (العصر الآشوري) في الألف الأولى قبل الميلاد، وهي تعني بالسريانية  "القلعة".


 لماردين أهميتها التاريخية ومكانتها  الدينية لدى المسيحيين وبشكل خاص لدى الأرمن والسريان و الآشوريين، لوجود  فيها وفي محيطها، العديد من الأديرة والكنائس التاريخية القديمة منها ( دير  مار كبرائيل و دير الزعفران و دير مار ميخائيل). هذه الأديرة مازالت عامرة  ، يحج اليها سنوياً ملايين الناس من مختلف انحاء العالم.


 ماردين كانت ذات هوية مسيحية (ارمنية –  سريانية) بامتياز، قبل الابادة الجماعية لمسيحيي السلطنة 1915. القرار  التركي، استهدف بشكل اساسي "المجتمع السرياني" عقاباً للسريان على رفضهم  إعادة الكرسي البطريركي للسريان الأرثوذكس الى تركيا، الذي تم نقله من "دير  الزعفران" القريب من ماردين الى سوريا في ثلاثينات القرن الماضي. إعادة  الكرسي البطريركي للسريان الى تركيا، هدف تسعى اليه الحكومة التركية، ليس  حباً بالسريان والمسيحيين، وإنما لتجميل صورتها أمام العالم، من جهة أولى.  وإذا ما تم نقل الكرسي من العاصمة السورية دمشق الى تركيا، فهذا من دون شك،  سيشكل ضربة سياسية موجعة لحكم بشار الأسد "حامي المسيحيين والاقليات"،  والذي تسعى أنقرة لإسقاطه، من خلال دعمها العسكري والسياسي للمعارضات  السورية. قرار استملاك عقارات الكنائس، جاء رداً على مشروع قانون يقضي  "بمحاسبة تركيا ومطالبتها بإعادة الكنائس التي خضعت لسيطرتها بعد إفراغ  المنطقة من سكانها الأصليين"، اقرته يوم 26 يونيو من العام 2016، لجنة  "العلاقات الخارجية في الكونغرس الأميركي".


 الى تاريخيه ، القرار لم ينفذ. في حال  أصرت الحكومة التركية على تنفيذه ، سيكون له تداعيات وآثار خطيرة جداً على  مستقبل الأقلية المسيحية المتبقية في تركيا. أضراره لن تقتصر على الماديات،  بل الأخطر فيه، أنه يمس المشاعر الدينية للمسيحيين ويعد انتهاكا صارخا  لحقوقهم الدينية والاجتماعية، المحدودة أصلاً في تركيا. وإن تبدو فرص طي  القرار ضعيفة في ظل حكومة اردوغان الاسلامية، تستعد الكنيسة السريانية لرفع  دعاوى في المحاكم التركية لأجل طي القرار قبل أن يأخذ طريقه للتنفيذ. وإذا  ما يئست من المحاكم التركية، سيُرفع ملف القضية الى "المحاكم الأوربية"  والمنظمات الدولية المعنية بحقوق الانسان والشعوب المضطهدة .


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يوليو 2017)

*بعد قرائتى لهذه المشاركة ( رقم 104 )او البحث الاكاديمى " الموثق " تفهمت الواقع باكثر عمقا و شموليه
و تفهمت سبب "رعب " و عدم رغبه " الاخرين " فى تكتلنا و لا استقلالنا
و لماذا هم دائما حريصون على اشاعة فكرة اننا نسيج واحد و محاولتهم المستميتة فى نزع فكرة تحررنا او انفصالنا و ان نعمل على تقدمنا " دونهم "*



paul iraqe قال:


> *أمّا الانقلاب الجذري في النظرة القومية الذي جاءت به حركة تركيا  الفتاة فقد قام بدورا أساسي في تأليب الرأي العامّ التركي ضدّ الأقلّيات  المسيحية ومهّد الطريق لقيام مذابح العام 1915. هذه العوامل كلّها مجتمعة  دون تفـرقة تمدّنا بمعرفة شمولية وواقعية لطبيعة تلك المذابح وخلفياتها  التاريخية وتحرّرنا من النظرة الضبابية والمجتزئة التي راجت لفترة طويلة  نتيجة غياب الفكر العلمي والوعي التاريخي.*



*و من هنا نتفهم الحكمة العميقة التى تقول ( من نسى قديمه تاه )
فما حدث ( منهم ) فى الماضى - فها افعالهم يعيدوها من جديد - علنا نتفهم المآل  الذى سيتبع تلك التصرفات
- - -
 كلمة شكر لا تكفى " صديقى " على هذا الجهد و الفكر والعطاء الوافر 
إسمحلى انت اتقدم لشخصكم بكثير من الامتنان و العرفان و التـقدير لروحك الملتهبه و التى إصطليت بوهجها  وانارت لى الفكر و اعادت الامور لنصابها الحقيقى

الى الامام دائـما و من تميز الى ابـــــداع

واصـــــل يا بــــطل ...​* :36_3_16:​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2017)

كليماندوس قال:


> *بعد قرائتى لهذه المشاركة ( رقم 104 )او البحث الاكاديمى " الموثق " تفهمت الواقع باكثر عمقا و شموليه
> و تفهمت سبب "رعب " و عدم رغبه " الاخرين " فى تكتلنا و لا استقلالنا
> و لماذا هم دائما حريصون على اشاعة فكرة اننا نسيج واحد و محاولتهم المستميتة فى نزع فكرة تحررنا او انفصالنا و ان نعمل على تقدمنا " دونهم "*
> 
> ...




*اخي وصديقي العزيز كليماندوس

نحن نقرأ التاريخ لكي نفهم واقعنا اليومي المعاش من اجل ضمان مستقبلنا

فلا بد لنا من وقفة وعي لكي معطيات تأريخنا لكي تتضح لنا 

الصورة بشكل جلي ومشرق

ولكي نعرف سببيا وتعليليا كل ما حصل ونتعظ منه ونستقي 

العبرة والدرس - كي لا ننسى او ربما نتوهم في لحظة من الزمن 

ونتصور بأن العدو صار صديق لوجه الله دون سبب او مبرر


ممنون من حضرتك جدا لمشاركتك الوجدانية ومحبتك القلبية 

مع ارق التحايا واحلى المنى

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة





*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

*وما تزال تركيا تتمسّك بعثمانيتها
ولحد الان ترفض الاعتراف بالابادة


* *أردوغان يتقدم بمشروع قرار لمعاقبة من يتفوه بـ “إبادة الأرمن” داخل البرلمان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 بادر حزب “العدالة والتنمية” التركي  الحاكم، الذي يتولى رئاسته رجب طيب أردوغان، وحليفه حزب “الحركة القومية”،  بتقديم مشروع قرار إلى رئاسة البرلمان التركي لمعاقبة من يتحدث عن كردستان  أو إبادة الأرمن أو المدن الكردية داخل البرلمان.


 وبموجب المقترح، يمنع على النواب إذا أصبح  المشروع قانونا، أن يتفوهوا بكلمات مثل كردستان، وإبادة الأرمن، والمدن  الكردية وغيرها من الكلمات المماثلة، ويغرم قائلها بـ12 ألف ليرة تركية،  قرابة 3200 دولار أمريكي، كما سيُمنع من حضور، 3 جلسات برلمانية.


 وقالت صحيفة “زمان” التركية، إنه ردا على  المقترح، اتهم نواب من الحزب الكردي في البرلمان، الحكومة بأنها “تعمل على  تقييد الحريات، وتخطط لمنع استعمال اللغة الكردية في البرلمان، في وقت  قريب”، وفقا لما ذكرته قناة “روسيا اليوم” الإخبارية الروسية.


 أما فيما يخص الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية فقد تم التطرق إليها عدة مرات داخل البرلمان من قبل نواب يسعون إلى جعل تركيا تعترف بماضيها وبالرغم من وجود مادة في الدستور التركي تجرم من يتطرق للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في تركيا بتهمة إهانة الهوية التركية  إلا أنه على ما يبدو الحصانة التي يتمتع بها اعضاء البرلمان جعلت أردوغان  غير قادر على معاقبة النواب وهو ما يعمل على تغيره عبر مشروع قانونه هذا.


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2017)

تعرف
لو تغير العنوان وتضيف كلمة "آخر" يمكن أحسن
"مجازر المسيحيين في آخر العهد العثماني"
حتى لا يحسبوا إنها المجازر الوحيدة
مثل ما تعرف في كتير من المجازر قبل هاي بس ما كان في تصوير
​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> تعرف
> لو تغير العنوان وتضيف كلمة "آخر" يمكن أحسن
> "مجازر المسيحيين في آخر العهد العثماني"
> حتى لا يحسبوا إنها المجازر الوحيدة
> ...




*شكرا جزيلا صديقي العزيز على الملاحظة الاكثر من رائعة

اعلم ذلك جيدا - فالمجازر كانت منذ بداية العهد العثماني

(( والفرق في التصوير فقط ))

سأقوم بتغيير العنوان 

مني لحضرتك أسمى ايات الشكر والثناء 

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك

:ab4:
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في مؤتمر لتعزيز حرية الدين ومساعدة ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية في العراق وسوريا في العاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن*


​عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في مؤتمر حول تعزيز حرية  الدين ومساعدة ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية في العراق وسوريا وأقيم المؤتمر في  مبنى الكونغرس الأمريكي من قبل مجموعة من المنظمات والمؤسسات وبدعم من  أعضاء مجلس النواب ومجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي وحضر أيضا السيد ديفيد سابرستين  السفير السابق لحرية الدين الدولية والمدعي العام الأمريكي السابق السيد  إيد ميس والمفوضية الأمريكية لحرية الدين وحضر أيضا الكولونيل ديكلس  ماستريانو من كلية الحرب في الجيش الأمريكي.
 وخلال المؤتمر تم إلقاء كلمات من قبل  أعضاء الكونغرس والمشاركين في المؤتمر وأكدوا في كلماتهم على تعزيز دور  حرية الدين الدولية كونها الركن الأساسي في الحرية وحقوق الإنسان وبدونها  لن يكون هناك بناء للديمقراطية وحرية الرأي والتقدم في أي مجال أخر وأيضا  طالبوا الإدارة الأمريكية لتنفيذ التوصيات التي تم إرسالها للإدارة من قبل  المنظمات والمؤسسات الأمريكية والدولية على شكل رسالة والتي تتضمن حرية  الدين الدولية.
 وبعدها تم مناقشة أوضاع شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري (المسيحي) في العراق وأكدوا على ضرورة دعم مناطق سهل  نينوى وإعادة بناء ما تم تدميره وتوفير الأمن والسلام وفرص العمل وإبعاد  المنطقة من أي صراع داخلي وخارجي، وأيضا طالبوا مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي  بالتصويت على القرار H.R. 390 الملزم الذي كان قد صوت عليه مجلس النواب  الأمريكي بالإجماع بتاريخ 6/6/2017 وليتم التوقيع عليه من قبل الرئيس  الأمريكي ليصبح قانون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويهدف هذا القرار إلى  مساعدة ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية من أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  والأخوة الايزيديين والأقليات الأخرى وهذا سوف يكون مخرجاً للأزمة الحالية  التي يمر بها المكونات الأصيلة في العراق.





































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*بيان حزب أبناء النهرين في يوم الشهيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 تمر علينا في السابع من آب من كل عام ذكرى  يوم الشهيد الآشوري، تخليدا لمذبحة سميل عام 1933 التي راح ضحيتها قرابة  الخمسة آلاف إنسان أعزل بريء جلهم من الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال.. على يد  الجزار بكر صدقي إبان العهد الملكي.


  وفي الوقت الذي نستذكر فيه هذه الذكرى  الأليمة، تمر علينا أيضا الذكرى الثالثة لتهجير شعبنا الكلدوآشوري السرياني  من أرضه التاريخية في الموصل وسهل نينوى على يد عصابات (داعش) الإرهابية  التي استباحت حرماته وممتلكاته، حيث ارتقت تلك الجرائم إلى الإبادة  الجماعية، وفي ذات الوقت أيضا فقد مرت علينا في الثالث من هذا الشهر ذكرى  تهجير واستباحة حرمات الشعب الإيزيدي الشقيق، وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي مكونات  سهل نينوى من التركمان والشبك وغيرهم.


   إن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية التي تقف خلف  استهداف شعبنا عبر مختلف المراحل التاريخية هو عدم اعتباره شريكا حقيقيا  أسوة بأبناء الوطن الواحد، حيث كان التعامل معه على الدوام بمنظور ثانوي لا  أساسي، سواءً كان ذلك انطلاقا من خلال نزعة التطرف الديني.. أو القومي  الشوفيني لدى الأغلبية. وطالما بقي هذا النفس وهذه النظرة هي السائدة في  التعامل مع شعبنا.. فإنه سيكون دائما عرضة للاستهداف والتنكيل به.


 وإن ما نراه اليوم وما نتلمسه تجاه واقع  شعبنا في وطن الآباء والأجداد (بيث نهرين) خير دليل على ما ذهبنا إليه، حيث  لا زال شعبنا يعاني من التهميش.. والتعامل معه من منطلق المشارك لا  الشريك، وذلك لتجميل صورة الواقع السياسي أمام الرأي العام.


  كما ولا زالت حقوقه الإدارية مهضومة  ومنقوصة، وكذلك التجاوزات على أراضيه التاريخية لا زالت مستمرة دون توفر  الإرادة الحقيقية لدى الحكومة أو السلطة لمعالجتها. وهكذا بالنسبة للتدخلات  المستمرة في شؤونه لفرض الوصاية على إرادته.


  وما التوجه للإقالات الأخيرة لرؤساء  الوحدات الإدارية في قضاء تلكيف وناحية ألقوش.. إلا دليلا آخر نحو مصادرة  إرادة شعبنا في اختيار ممثليه.


  وفي هذا السياق فإننا لا ننكر البتة بأن  هناك شهود زور من داخل شعبنا تساعد وتحفز الآخر كي ينظر لشعبنا بهذا  المنظار، لكن هل من الإنصاف والعدالة أن يُعامل شعبنا وفق هذه الأجندات  ؟!.. كونه بات يشكل أقلية في وطنه الأم (بيث نهرين).


  لقد جرت العديد من المآسي والويلات على  شعبنا طيلة مسيرته عبر التاريخ.. بدءا من مذابح بدر خان بك وسيفو وسميل  مرورا بصورية والأنفال وكنيسة سيدة النجاة.. وصولا إلى مجازر (داعش)، لكنها  لم تتمكن من محو وجوده وهويته، وإن ذلك دليل ساطع على مدى أصالة جذوره  التاريخية والحضارية، وسيبقى طالما هناك من يتصدى بغية الحفاظ على هذا  الوجود، وحقه في العيش الكريم على أرضه التاريخية.


  تحية لشعبنا الأبي الصابر الصامد.. بمختلف مسمياته.


 وتحية لأرواح شهداء شعبنا وشهداء الحرية في كل مكان.

 حزب أبناء النهرين

 7 آب 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*في ذكرى الشهداء الآشوريين حبيب افرام: سميل ليست حدثاً في التاريخ بل مسار اضطهاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 أكدّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية أمين عام  اللقاء المشرقي حبيب افرام أن 7 آب 1933 لم يكن يوماً واحداً أبيد فيه آلاف  من الشهداء الآشوريين في العراق وسميل ليست قرية وديعة بلْ إنها ذكرى  الاضطهاد المتواصل الذي يتعرض فيه شعبنا لاقتلاع مبرمج مستمر تحت رايات  متعددة وباسماء مختلفة، وسميل نموذج لكل مكان مسيحي مشرقي من سهل نينوى  الآن الى معلولا الى القامشلي حيث يعاني شعبنا من خطر دائم بالابادة.


 وقال افرام ليس هيناً أن تكون آشورياً أو  سريانياً أو كلدانياً أو أرمنياً أو مارونياً أو رومياً أو قبطياً في هذا  الشرق. لأن هويتك مهددة وقوميتك مرفوضة ولغتك ممنوعة وحرياتك منةَ َ من  حاكم وحياتك اليومية متوقفة على فتوى جاهل وجنون جاحد وجهاد ارهابي.


 وتوجه افرام الى الشعب الآشوري بأن دم  شهدائنا مقدس، وعلينا أن نتوحّد لنحاول البقاء والصمود والاستمرار، لأننا  نواجه خطر الابادة التامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*بالصور.. قداس بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في كنيسة الشهداء / قضاء سميل*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*بعد أيام ولأول مرة منذ 95 سنة.. قداس أرمني في كنيسة القديس هوفهانيس بإزمير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 تجري التحضيرات حاليا في مدينة إزمير بأرمينيا الغربية المحتلة (ما تسمى تركيا  اليوم) لإقامة قداس إلهي ضخم في كاتدرائية القديس هوفانيس لأول مرة منذ 95  عاما حسب ما افادت الوكالة الأرمنية للأنباء آرمين برس نقلا عن صحيفة آغوس  الأرمنية الصادرة في القسطنطينية باللغتين الأرمنية والتركية.
 وقالت الوكالة أن أوركسترا الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية ستكون حاضرة في هذا الحدث الذي تولي إليه الجالية الأرمنية في ما تسمى تركيا اليوم اهتماما كبيرا على ما يبدو.
 القداس سيقام يوم 14 أغسطس/آب الحالي  (2017) وهو أول قداس أرمني يقام في المدينة منذ حريق إزمير الكبير الذي  اندلع في 13 سبتمبر 1922 واستمر لمدة 4 أيام وكانت القوات التركية قد أحرقت  زميورينا (ازمير حالياً) بعد 4 أيام من استيلاءها على المدينة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2017)

*بيان اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة والثمانون لمذبحة سميل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  اربعة وثمانون عاماً مضت على حدوث مذبحة  سميل 1933 والتي راح ضحيتها اكثر من 4000 شخص من الرجال والنساء والشيوخ  والاطفال من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري استشهدوا في تلك البلدة  الآمنة فضلًا عن تدمير الكثير من القرى في لواء الموصل آنذاك على يد  الحكومة العراقية .
 لقد كانت تلك المذبحة بحق ابادة جماعية ضد  شعبنا الاعزل وضد مطاليبه المشروعة في العيش بحرية واطمئنان ضمن جغرافية  العراق الواحد وتحقيق نوع من الادراة الذاتية في مناطق سكناه التاريخية كحق  من حقوق الشعوب الاصلية.
 لقد كانت تلك المذبحة الشنيعة امتداداً  للمظالم والتعسف والقتل الجماعي بحق شعبنا منذ تأسيس الدولة العراقية عام  1921والتي كانت النعرات القومية والشوفينية تثير كل تلك الزوابع والفواجع  ضد شعبنا.
 ها هي صور الابادة الجماعية في سميل 1933  تعود للذاكرة الانسانية اليوم بكامل مرارة حدثها ووجعها وهي تُظهر للعالم  ابشع انواع الإرهاب التي حدثت على طول القرون الماضية من عمر الانسانية على  الارض ، لأن ما ارتُكِبَ في سميل وقتها هو ابادة جماعية وهذا ما جعل  الكثير من ابناء شعبنا أن يهاجر الى كل بقاع العالم بحثاً عن الامان  والحرية.
 إن ما اريق من دماء للشهداء في مذبحة سميل  هو صرخة تدعو العالم بما يحمله من انسانية وضمير ان ينصف تلك الدماء وان  يكون منهاجه الفكري والعملي مسانداً للشعوب الاصلية التي تناضل من اجل  الحصول على حقوقها في تقرير عيشها الآمن السعيد في اوطانها، وتلك الدماء هي  دَيناً في رقاب كل ابناء شعبنا وخاصة ممن يناضلون من أجل نيل حقوق شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، وهي ايضاً ارثًا معنويًا يجب ان يُعتز به وان  يُعمل على ذكره في كل المحافل التي تقيمها المنظمات والمؤسسات الدولية التي  تختص بحقوق الانسان ومصير الشعوب وكذلك المنظمات العالمية المختصة  بالابادات الجماعية.
 واليوم تمر الذكرى الرابعة والثمانون  لمذبحة سميل موازية لمرور الذكرى الثالثة للتهجير القسري لأبناء شعبنا من  الموصل وثم من بلدات سهل نينوى في السادس من آب 2014 ولتؤكد كلا الذكرتين  مدى الغبن والاجحاف الذي تعرض ويتعرض له شعبنا في هذه الفواجع وغيرها من  الازمات الحرجة والقاتلة في بعض الاحيان .
 نؤكد لشعبنا اينما يتواجد في استذكارنا  لهذه الذكرى المؤلمة ان دماء شهداء سميل وما قبلها ومابعدها ستكون دافعاً  نضاليا ً لنا في الاتجاه الصحيح لتحقيق ما يصبو اليه شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري من طموحات مشروعة وحقوق قومية شاملة ليعيش على ارض ابائه  واجداده معززا مكرما ًوان يكون مناراً للشعوب الاخرى في كيفية تحقيق حقوقها  المشروعة وان يكون نموذجاً انسانياً وحضارياً لها لتحقيق الحياة المدنية  السعيدة.
 تحية اجلال وتكريم لدماء شهداء سميل وشهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري


                                                                                     المكتب السياسي
                                                                                اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني
                                                                                      7/8/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2017)

*وقفة استذكارية لابناء شعبنا بيوم سميل والذكرى الثالثة لتهجير شعبنا*







تصوير: الن ككوني​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 بحضور رسمي ديني وشعبي  قرعت نواقيس كنيسة  مار يوسف في عنكاوا صباح الاثنين 7/8/2017 إحياءً للذكرى الرابعة  والثمانين لمذبحة سميل التي جرت في السابع من آب اغسطس سنة 1933 والتي  تزامنت مع الذكرى الثالثة لتهجير أبناء شعبنا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى،  فقد نظم اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وقفة جماهيرية بهاتين المناسبتين  الاليمتين امام كنيسة مار يوسف في عنكاوا شارك فيها عدد من الاباء الكهنة  ورؤساء وممثلي الاحزاب الوطنية وشخصيات من الاخوة الكورد ونواب من الإقليم  والحكومة الاتحادية وممثلي الدوائر الرسمية والاكاديميين والمثقفين  والاعلاميين وجمهور كبير من المواطنين وساد الصمت لمدة دقيقة واحدة اجلالا  واحتراما لارواح شهداء شعبنا والشهداء اجمع، ومن المعلوم أن مذبحة سميل  حصدت أرواح الالاف من الابرياء من أهلنا في قرية سميل بطريقة وحشية وحقد  وغـِلًّ حيث عُلقت جثث شبان القرية على اعمدة خشبية ومثـل وحوش المذبحة  بالاجساد الطاهرة ولم تسلم النساء ولا الاطفال ولا الشيوخ من وحشية  الحاقدين لتتوالى الاضطهادات على شعبنا التي كانت آخرها وليس أخيرتها  عمليات التهجير والاستيلاء على الدور والممتلكات لابناء المكون المسيحي في  الموصل وسهل نينوى لتستكمل صورة البربرية ضد هذا المكون المسالم الاصيل  بالتجاوز على أراضيه خروجا على القوانين والاعراف والاخلاق، ستبقى ذكريات  سميل والتهجير جرحا يأبى الإلتئام لكنه لن يثنينا عن تمسكنا بايماننا  والدفاع عن حقوقنا.


























































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2017)

*قداس يوم الشهيد الاشوري في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان / عنكاوا*





 


عشتار تيفي كوم/


 تقرير : يوخنا دانيال


 اقام قداسة مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم ، اقام قداس مهيبا صباح  يوم الاثنين الموافق السابع من هذا الشهر بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الاشوري في  كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية في عنكاوا، وقد عاونه في القداس الاب  مارتن نبيل نيقولا كاهن الكنيسة وعدد من الشمامسة وجوق التراتيل الكنسية  وحضره جمع غفير من ابناء الرعية.
 وبعد الصلاة الربانية وقراءة رسالة بولس  الرسول الى اهل رومية ، استهل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس القداس بقراءة  فصل من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير متى حيث يتحدث فيه عن بعض المعجزات التي  قام بها السيد المسيح له المجد كشفاء المرضى ، ثم قدم قداسته موعظة تحدث  فيها عن يوم الشهيد الاشوري الذي يوافق اليوم السابع من شهر اب في كل عام ،  وقد اعترف به في برلمان الاقليم واصبح يوما مشهودا وعطلة رسمية لكافة  المسيحيين في الاقليم ، وقال قداسته ان هذا اليوم القومي الكنسي يجب ان  نستقبله ونحييه في المجالات القومية وفي القداديس الكنسية في كل عام ، وانه  قد ثبّت في التقويم الكنسي الاشوري ، ويجب ان تحتفي به كل كنائسنا  ومؤسساتنا القومية والسياسية والثقافية كجزء من واجباتنا تجاه هؤلاء  الشهداء الابرار الذين ضحوا بدمائهم الغالية في كل الازمنة في مذابح سيفو  عام 1915 وسميل عام 1933 وصوريا عام 1969 ، ولانزال حتى يومنا هذا نقدم  قوافل من الشهداء على درب الحرية والعيش بأمان على ارض الاباء والاجداد ،  كما يجب ان تكون كل اعمالنا وتضحياتنا عن طريق التحلي بالعقلانية والتواضع  والحكمة في كل المجالات والازمنة .
 وفي ختام القداس قرأ قداسة البطريرك صلاة  الغفران والبركات على المؤمنين وبارك لهم هذا القداس واوصاهم ثانية ان  يكونوا دوما متحدين وحذرين من وشايات وخطط الغرباء الاشرار الذين ينشرون  بذور التفرقة بين ابناء شعبنا وكنائسنا ، كي نبقى متشظين وضعفاء في  المطالبة بحقوقنا السياسية والادارية المشروعة.




















































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*فيديو.. ابناء شعبنا في تل تمر- سوريا يستذكرون مأساة سميل عام 1933*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- Aso Network/

 أكثر من ثمانية آلاف شهيد في مجزرة (سميل)  التي أرتكبتها الحكومة العراقية سنة "1933" بحق المسيحيين في العراق  ولأستذكار شهدائهم يقوم الأشوريون في جميع انحاء العالم بأحياء عيد الشهيد  الآشوري.


[YOUTUBE]NSMga5SNYd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*قداس بمناسبة عيد التجلي في كنيسة مارادي الرسول في كرمليس المحررة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقام الاب بولص ثابت حبيب قداسا خاصا في  كنيسة مارادي الرسول في كرمليس المحررة بمناسبة عيد التجلي ( كليانا )   بمعاونة عدد من الشمامسة وبحضور جمع غفير من المؤمنين الذين عاد البعض منهم  الى البلدة والاخرين يرمون العودة في الايام القادمة .
 ويتزامن  عيد التجلي في 6/8/ 2007 مع  الذكرى الثالثة لهجرة شعبنا من بلداته في سهل نينوى اثر دخول داعش الارهابي  اليها قبل ثلاث سنوات . وبعد القداس مباشرة تم الاحتفال بمراسيم منح سر  المعمودية لثلاثة من اطفال بلدة كرمليس  ليكونوا ابناء في كنيسة المسيح  في  احتفالية طقسية وروحية رائعة التقت فيها معاني العودة الروحية الى البلدة  بعد هجرة قرية دامت ثلاث سنوات مبارك للكنيسة ابناءها الجدد ومبارك لاهل  المعتمذين ومبارك لشعبنا الصابر .





























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*تعليمات حول توظيف اشخاص من المكون المسيحي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*قداس عيد التجلي ويوم الشهيد الاشوري لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في ويلنكتون*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس


 هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت، له اسمعوا...


 اقامت رعية مار عوديشو التابعة لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية ورعية مار كيوركيس الشهيد للكنيسة الشريقية القديمة في  العاصمة النيوزيلندية ويلنكتون قداسا الهيا وذلك بمناسبة عيد تجلي ربنا  يسوع المسيح على جبل طابور وتذكار يوم الشهيد الاشوري. حيث اقيم القداس  الالهي بالتعاون بين الاب توما ككا والخور اسقف ابرم بثيو. وذلك يوم الاحد  المصادف 6/8/2017 وذلك في قاعة مدرسة الصليب المقدس.
 القى الخور اسقف بثيو راعي كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد كلمة تحدث فيها عن هذا مفهوم الشهادة واهمية هذا اليوم الكنسي والقومي العظيم.
 عاون الاب توما الشماس اسحاق ياقو والشماس  جورج ايشو والشماس البير اسحاق وجوق الكنيستين وجمع من ابناء ويلنكتون  والرعيتين المباركون.
 وبعد القداس الالهي تناول الجميع الغداء  بهذه المناسبتين العظيمتين، وبعد الغداء نظمت الجالية الاشورية في ويلنكتون  حفل تأبيني ليوم الشهيد الاشوري. اذ ابتدأ الحفل بكلمة الترحيب بأسم  اللجنة التنسيقية للجالية الاشورية في ويلنكتون القاها السيد سركون ابرم  وبعدها تم عرض بعض من الفيديوهات بهذه المناسبة. وحضر الحفل السيد بول ايكل  معاون محافظ مدينة ويلنكتون.

 القسم الاعلامي لرعية مار عوديشة
 التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية
       نيوزيلندا - ويلنكتون



























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*سارة خاتون صاحبة اراضي (كمب سارة).. ودورها في انقاذ الأرمن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 أحتلت الخاتون المرتبة الأولى في قائمة  المحسنين في تاريخ الأرمن في بغداد لأنها أنقذت الأرمن من القتل العثماني  وساعدت المهجرين وأدخلت البهجة والسرور في نفس الأطفال المتعففين وكانت  سارة محبوبة ومحترمة جداً من قبل الجميع وكان الأعيان العرب ينظرون إليها  على أنها أميرة ويجلونها كثيراً كما حظيت بالاحترام الخاص من قبل البلاط  العراقي ويروي الذين عاصروها الكثير من الحكايات عن كرمها الذي تجاوز حد  المعقول الى التبذير والإسراف.


 وعن دورها في انقاذ الأرمن من الابادة :


 عام 1915 تم تهجير قافلة نضم نخبة من  المثقفين والبارزين من الأرمن في بغداد، بضمنهم الأستاذ والمربي الفاضل  ومدير المدرسة الأرمنية ببغداد مهران سفاجيان الذي هجِّر الى رأس العين حيث  توفي. كما استشهد هاكوب نرسيسيان، وهو لغوي من القدس وكان مترجماً في  القنصلية البريطانية في بغداد، وكارنيك كيومجيان وآخرين. 



وأعقبت هذه  القافلة قافلة ثانية من المهجرين. 



ولدى علم سارة بأنه يتم الإعداد لتهجير  قافلة ثالثة من الأرمن، لجأت الى بعض الأعيان العرب وسألتهم الوساطة لدى  الوالي للعدول عن قرار التهجير. 



وبجهود سارة، تم إنقاذ أفراد هذه القافلة  وتوقفت عملية تهجير الأرمن.


 وفي عام 1917، أسست سارة خاتون مع عدد من  النساء الأرمنيات في بغداد الهيئة النسوية الأرمنية لإغاثة المهجرين الأرمن  بفعل مجازر الإبادة الأرمنية في الدولة العثمانية عام 1915، والتي راح  ضحيتها مليون ونصف المليون من الأرمن وترك عشرات الألوف من المهجرين  والمشردين. 



وفي الوقت ذاته، قامت سارة خاتون وزوجها تانييل (قبل أن يتوفى  في باريس في عام 1922) بتوزيع الطعام والملبس على 20 ألفاً من المهجرين  الأرمن في العراق.


 وبزيادة عدد المهجرين الأرمن، أصبح حي  (كمب الكيلاني) لا يستوعبهم، مما استدعى تدخل سارة مرة أخرى لإبداء  المساعدة، إذ قامت في العام 1937 بتوزيع أراضيها لقاء مبالغ مالية زهيدة. 



 ولكي تمنع أي استغلال، وتضمن حصول أكبر فئة من الناس على هذه الأراضي، لم  تبع أية قطعة أرض تزيد مساحتها على 150 متراً. وسمي هذا الحي الأرمني حي  (سارة الزنگينة) أو (كمب سارة).


 ومنذ عام 1938، كانت سارة خاتون توفر  الملابس والقرطاسية لجميع الطلبة المتعففين في مدرسة الأرمن. 



وعلى الرغم من  ظهور البوادر لأزمتها المالية، فأنها استمرت بعملها الخيري هذا مدة عشر  سنوات بلا انقطاع.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2017)

*بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ... مديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية في دهوك تقيم حفلا غنائيا موسيقيا*


​    عشتار تيفي كوم/


 نحن لا نبكي على شهدائنا ....نحن نغني لشهدائنا
 احتفاء بيوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري ...اقامت مديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية في دهوك وبالتعاون مع  كنيسة الشهداء في سميل حفلا غنائيا موسيقا خاصا ( كونسيرت )  احياه الفنان  الكبير (شليمون بيث شموئيل ) مع فرقة النادي الثقافي الاشوري  في اربيل  وذلك في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق  15-8-2017  في  قاعة كنيسة كل الشهداء في سميل المباركة وبحضور ممثليين عن الاحزاب  السياسية والمؤسسات القومية وجمع غفير من ابناء شعبنا.

































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*ولاية أمريكية جديدة تعترف بإبادة الأرمن …ولاية أيوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/


 وقعت حاكم ولاية أيوا في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية كيم رينولدز في مراسم رسمية على قرار حول الإبادة الأرمنية. حيث  أعلن في القرار شهر تشرين الأول من عام 2017 شهر التعرف على القضية  الأرمنية.


 حضر المراسم ممثلين عن رجال الدين الأرمن  وأعضاء لجنة القضية الأرمنية في أمريكا الشرقية أرمين ساهاكيان وأرتور  مارديروسيان. وبذلك تكون ولاية أيوا أصبحت الولاية الأمريكية الـ 47 التي  تعترف بإبادة الأرمن.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 ديسمبر 2017)

*أرمينيا من بلداني المفضلة، لقد حققت الاعتراف  بالإبادة الأرمنية من قبل البرلمان النواب السويسري دومينيك دو بومان عن  زيارته المرتقبة لأرمينيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


  سيزور الرئيس المشترك لمجموعة الصداقة  البرلمانية المشتركة لسويسرا و أرمينيا دومينيك دو بومان والذي اُنتخب  رئيساً لمجلس النواب السويسري (المجلس الوطني). وقد قال دي بومان أن  أرمينيا ستكون من بين الدول الأولى التي سيقوم بزيارتها وأضاف: "ستكون هناك  زيارات رسمية من قبل وفود إلى أرمينيا خلال الفترة من 3 الى 8 شباط /  فبراير، إنها من البلدان المفضلة لدي، لقد حققت الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية من قبل البرلمان "، وأضاف دو بومان أنه يعتزم أيضاً اقامة زيارات  رسمية إلى البرازيل وفرنسا وألمانيا.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*معهد- متحف الإبادة الجماعية بأرمينيا يحصل على أرشيف جديد قيّم عن الإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


 بفضل الجهود التي بذلها معهد- متحف  الإبادة الجماعية في أرمينيا، تمّ التبرع بأرشيف أسرة أميركية أرمنية ناجية  من الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية إلى المتحف. 



وتبرعت سوزان سولاكيان بالتاريخ  الكبير لأسرتها الكبيرة إلى معهد- متحف الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية والذي  يتضمن مذكرات ووثائق، صور والهدف هو نقل الشيء الأكثر أهمية والذاكرة الحية  إلى الأجيال.


 على مدى أكثر من قرن من الزمان يحكي  الأرشيف عن تاريخ توماس وإسترن مكرتيشيان وقصة ترحيلهم من وطنهم التاريخي  حتى الاستقرار في الولايات المتحدة، والأرشيف غني أيضاً معلومات تاريخية  دقيقة، فضلاً عن أشد مظاهر معاناة الإنسان.


وتعتبر المواد الأرشيفية للأسرة مصدراً  هاماً للمعلومات عن الترحيل والمذابح التي تعرض لها الأرمن في هاربوت  (خاربيرت) ومشاركة المسؤولين الألمان والأتراك والقتل الوحشي للمثقفين  الأرمن والعنف، فضلاً عن حالة المهاجرين.


 وسيتم دراسة المواد بدقة من قبل  الباحثين في معهد متحف الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية وسيتم تقديمها للجمهور.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*حبيب افرام رئيس الرابطة السريانية في نداء الى قداسة البابا هل يمكن أن تسْأل اردوغان عن اعتذاره عن المجازر؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 ناشد رئيس الرابطة السريانية أمين عام  اللقاء المشرقي حبيب افرام قداسة البابا فرنسيس إبان لقائه مع الرئيس  التركي رجب طيب اردوغان أن يحمل هم المسيحية المشرقية في قلبه وحواره وأن  يطلب من اردوغان .


 الاعتراف بالمجازر ضد الشعوب المسيحية  الارمنية والسريانية والآشورية والكلدانية منذ مئة وثلاث سنوات، فيما نسميه  نحن " سيفو". لأن التاريخ لا يلغي الحقيقة والحقوق.


 إعادة الكنائس والممتلكات والضيع الى أصحابها التاريخيين.
 المساعدة على استعادة المطرانين المخطوفين يوحنا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي .


 الاعتراف بمبدأ التنوع والتعدد القومي والاثني والديني في الشرق وقبول الآخر، كل آخر، على قاعدة المساواة والمواطنة.
  وختم افرام إن الفاتيكان يبقى منارة قيم ومبادىء وثوابت يتطلّع اليها البشر من أجل تغيير
  سلّم الاولويات في سياسات دولية تكاد تبتلعها المصالح والجنون.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*ردا على تهديدات أردوغان.. عضو بالكونغرس يدعو للإعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية*




 
*عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


طالب عضو الكونغرس الأمريكي عن الحزب الديموقراطي، تيد ليو، طالب مجلس الشيوخ باصدار قرار فوري بالإعتراف رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية وذلك ردا على التهديدات التركية التي وجهت أيضا للقوات الأمريكية في سوريا.


وقال ليو، وهو عضو عن ولاية كاليفورنيا، أن “الجميع يعلم أن الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية حقيقة تاريخية لا يمكن نكرانها وأن السبب الوحيد لعدم إعتراف الولايات المتحدة بها هو رغبتنا في الحفاظ على علاقاتنا مع تركيا“.


وأضاف: “تركيا تتخذ اجراءات ضدنا في الوقت الراهن.. وحان وقت تمرير هذا القرار”.


وجاءت تصريحات عضو الكونغرس تيد ليو خلال جلسة خاصة لإحدى لجان الكونغرس خصصت لمناقشة الاعتداءات التركية على بلدة عفرين شمال سوريا.

*


​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2018)

*الرئيس اللبناني ميشيل عون يلتقي كاثوليكوس  عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني في ايتشميادزين ويزور النصب التذكاري للإبادة  الأرمنية (دزيدزيرناكابيرت)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/


 بدأ الرئيس اللبناني ميشيل عون زيارته  الرسمية الى جمهورية أرمينيا اليوم، واستهل الزيارة بلقاء كاثوليكوس عموم  الأرمن كاريكين الثاني في مقر الكاثوليكوسية في ايتشميادزين.
 وذكر الموقع الرئاسي اللبناني أنه لدى  وصول الرئيس عون الى مقر الكاثوليكوسية، كان في استقباله عند المدخل  الخارجي مدير قسم العلاقات الخارجية والمراسم رئيس الأساقفة الأب ناتان  هوفهانيسيان، الذي اصطحبه الى الداخل حيث كان في انتظاره كاثوليكوس عموم  الأرمن البطريرك كاريكين الثاني.
 وعلى الفور، عقد لقاء موسع حضره عن الجانب  اللبناني الى الرئيس عون، وزراء: الصناعة حسين الحاج حسن، الداخلية  والبلديات نهاد المشنوق، السياحة اواديس كدنيان، النائب أغوب بقرادونيان،  سفيرة لبنان في ارمينيا مايا داغر مستشار رئيس الجمهورية لشؤون التعاون  الدولي الوزير السابق الياس بو صعب، المستشارة الرئيسية لرئيس الجمهورية  السيدة ميراي عون الهاشم، ومدير الاعلام في رئاسة الجمهورية الاستاذ رفيق  شلالا. فيما حضر إلى جانب الكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني، نائب وزير الخارجية  أرمين بابكيان، وسفير أرمينيا في لبنان صامويل مكردجيان.
 في بداية اللقاء، رحب الكاثوليكوس بالرئيس  عون والوفد المرافق في مقر ايتشميادزين المقدسة، ” في الصرح الديني الكبير  لشعبنا المنتشر في كل العالم والذي بُني في العام 301″ واضاف: “نصلي  ونبارككم كما نبارك لبنان وسلطته والشعب اللبناني الشقيق والصديق، ونحن  واثقون من ان هذه الزيارة ستشكل حافزا جديدا لتوثيق العلاقات بين البلدين  التي تسودها الصداقة والاخوّة، والمبنية بقوة على اساس الثقة المتبادلة،  وذلك نتيجة لجهود ابنائنا المستقرين في لبنان، فهم جسر الصداقة القوي  للتعاون بين بلدينا”.
 وأعرب عن الامتنان والتقدير والمحبة للشعب  اللبناني الذي “أتاح خلال محنة المجزرة الكبرى الفرصة لشعبنا للعيش في  لبنان والمساهمة في حياته الاقتصادية والثقافية”.
 وأضاف:” نرفع الدعاء لكي يزدهر لبنان ويعيش في سلام وهدوء، وبهذه الامنية نرفع الصلاة كي تكون العلاقات بين بلدينا مثمرة وقوية”.
 واعرب الكاثوليكوس، بصفته رئيسا روحياً  للشعب الارمني، عن تقديره للجهود التي يقوم بها رئيس الجمهورية لتوفير فرص  العيش الكريم للشعب الأرمني الموجود في لبنان لكي يشارك ويندمج في الحياة  الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والروحية اللبنانية، وقال:”نحن مسرورون ايضا لوجود  ممثلين عن الارمن في ادارة الدولة الذين يرافقونكم خلال زيارتكم لارمينيا.  ونصلي من اجل ان تكون العلاقات بين شعبينا وبلدينا مثمرة “.
 وردّ الرئيس عون معرباً عن سعادته  بالزيارة التي يقوم بها لأرمينيا، وشكره للكاثوليكوس على حفاوة الاستقبال،  وقال: “ان البذور التي زرعت في علاقاتنا الثنائية اعطت ثمارها. ونحن نعرف  الكثير عن ارمينيا ولاسيما عن تاريخ المسيحية فيها، فهي اول دولة اعلنت  نفسها مسيحية بالرغم من الاضطهاد الروماني في ذلك الحين. وهذا التحدي يدل  على شجاعة الشعب الارميني وعلى معتقداته الصلبة”. وتابع: “نحن في لبنان  نعيش مع لبنانيين من اصل ارمني ويرافقنا اليوم في هذه الرحلة عدد من  الشخصيات من بينهم، وهم منسجمون مع الحياة اللبنانية ويتبادلون مع  اللبنانيين الاحزان والافراح، وهناك شبه كبير بين اللبنانيين والارمن”.
 واشار الرئيس عون الى أننا كمسيحيين، نؤمن  بأنه “بالمحبة نكسر الحواجز وبالايمان تتعاظم قوتنا، وبالرجاء يعيش  الانسان بتفاؤل، على امل ان نبني السلام في مختلف ارجاء العالم.”
 وفي نهاية اللقاء، تم تبادل الهدايا بين  الرئيس عون والكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني، وقال الكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني  قال أثناء تبادل الهدايا: “سعيدون جداً لاستقبالكم في مقر ايتشميادزين  المقدسة، في المركز المقدس للايمان للشعب الأرمني، الذي شيد عام 301  ميلادي. أنا متأكد من أن زيارتكم ستكون دافعاً لتعزيز العلاقات بين بلدينا  وتوسيع التعاون بينهما”.
  ودّع على اثرها رئيس الجمهورية مضيفه،  وتوجه الى الصحافيين مؤكداً ان زيارته الى ارمينيا ستعزز العلاقات الثنائية  بين البلدين والشعبين اللبناني والارميني، وخصوصا ان بين اللبنانيين من هم  من اصل أرمني.
 ثم انتقل سيراً برفقة الأب ناتان لزيارة  كنيسة سيدة اتشميادزين ومتحفها الديني، حيث عاين قطعة خشبية تعود لسفينة  نوح، ورمحا رومانيا أثريا يعتقد أنه الرمح الذي طُعن به السيد المسيح وهو  على الصليب، إضافة إلى قطع اثرية أخرى.
 وابدى الرئيس عون إعجابه بالمحتويات  الأثرية الموجودة في متحف الكنيسة والتي تعكس التجذر الروحي للشعب  الأرميني، وعراقة الايمان المسيحي في هذا البلد.
 كما استهل الرئيس اللبناني ميشيل عون  زيارته الرسمية الى جمهورية أرمينيا بزيارة الى النصب التذكاري للإبادة  الأرمنية في يريفان (دزيدزيرناكابيرت)، بعد أن التقى كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن  كاريكين الثاني.
 وكان في استقباله عند الوصول وزير الادارة  المناطقية والتنمية دافيد لوكيان، ورئيس بلدية يريفان السيد دارون  ماكاريان، ونائب مدير متحف الابادة السيد كيفورك فارتانيان.
 وتقدم الرئيس عون بين ثلة من حرس الشرف  وعلى وقع الموسيقى الكلاسيكية، باتجاه النصب حيث وضع إكليلاً من الزهر،  وحيا ذكرى شهداء الإبادة بانحناءة من رأسه، فيما بدأت فرقة موسيقية عزف  النشيد الوطني اللبناني.
 وتابع بعدها الرئيس والوفد المرافق باتجاه  الشعلة التي تخلّد الضحايا، ووضعوا لورود بقربها، كما وقفوا دقيقة صمت  اجلالاً لأرواح الشهداء الأرمن.
 ثم قام الرئيس بزرع شجرة أرز تحمل اسمه في  قديقة الصداقة، رمزاً للصداقة التي تربط الشعبين اللبناني والأرميني. ثم  زار المتحف التابع للنصب والخاص بالإبادة الأرمينية، الذي يضم مجموعة من  الصور والوثائق والمقتنيات التي توثق الإبادة وفظاعتها. وقدم له مدير  المتحف ميدالية خاصة.
 كما ذكر الموقع الرئاسي اللبناني أن الرئيس عون دون الكلمة التالية في السجل الذهبي للمتحف:
 “ما شاهدته في هذا المتحف من صور مروعة  ودلائل حسية تروي المرحلة الدموية التي طبعت تاريخ الشعب الارميني، عبر  مجزرة وحشية قلَّ حدوثها على مر العصور، تدفعني الى التأكيد بأن العدالة  يجب أن تتحقق في هذه القضية، لتنقية الذاكرة، واعادة الثقة بانتصار الحق  على الباطل.
 تحية لعظمة الشعب الأرميني الذي استطاع  برغم المحن، والصعوبات، والتنكيل، أن يبني وطناً يفتخر به، ويحمل آثار  حضارته العريقة، وينهض صوب مستقبل أفضل”.
 ويضم الوفد وزير الصناعة حسين الحاج حسن،  ووزير الداخلية والبلديات نهاد المشنوق، ووزير السياحة اواديس كدنيان،  والأمين العام لحزب الطاشناك في لبنان والنائب هاكوب بقرادونيان، وسفيرة  لبنان في أرمينيا مايا داغر، ومستشار رئيس الجمهورية لشؤون التعاون الدولي  الوزير السابق الياس بو صعب، والمستشارة الرئيسية لرئيس الجمهورية السيدة  ميراي عون الهاشم، ومدير الاعلام في رئاسة الجمهورية الاستاذ رفيق شلالا.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2018)

*هولندا: مجلس النواب يصادق بغالبية 142 صوتا على توصية للاعتراف بـ"إبادة" الأرمن إبان الحكم العثماني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- فرانس24/

 صادق مجلس النواب الهولندي الخميس بغالبية  142 صوتا مقابل ثلاثة أصوات، على توصية للاعتراف بـ"إبادة" الأرمن إبان  الحكم العثماني. وفي حين نأت الحكومة الهولندية بنفسها عن التصويت، استدعت  أنقرة القائم بالأعمال الهولندي احتجاجا على القرار، ورغم إقرار تركيا  بمقتل نحو 500 ألف أرمني خلال المعارك وعمليات الترحيل القسري بين عامي  1915 و1917، إلا أنها تنفي حصول أي إبادة.
 صوت النواب الهولنديون بغالبيتهم الخميس للاعتراف بـ"إبادة" الأرمن وإيفاد ممثل للحكومة إلى يريفان في 24 نيسان/أبريل في ذكرى المجازر التي ارتكبت بين 1915 و1917.
 وصادق مجلس النواب بـ142 صوتا مقابل ثلاثة  أصوات على توصية بأن "يتحدث البرلمان بتعابير واضحة عن إبادة الأرمن"، ما  من شأنه أن يزيد التوتر بين لاهاي وأنقرة.
 ونأت الحكومة الهولندية بنفسها عن التصويت.
 وصرحت وزيرة الخارجية الهولندية بالوكالة  سيغريد كاغ "نحن نؤيد دائما المصالحة بين الأطراف المعنيين لكن الحكومة  لديها رأي مخالف للمشروع المعروض"، مضيفة "نكرم الضحايا وأقارب ضحايا كل  مجازر الأقليات"، مشددة على أن الحكومة لن تقرر ما إذا كان الأمر يتعلق  بإبادة أم لا.
 وكررت كاغ أن الحكومة التي اعترفت في 2004  بطابع الإبادة للمجازر وعمليات الترحيل بين 1915 و1917، لا تزال عند  موقفها إزاء "مسألة إبادة الأرمن".
 ويقدر الأرمن بما بين مليون ومليون ونصف  عدد ضحايا الحملات المنهجية ضدهم من قبل السلطنة العثمانية بين 1915 و1917.  واعترف عدد كبير من المؤرخين وأكثر من عشرين دولة من بينها فرنسا وإيطاليا  وروسيا بحصول إبادة.
 وتقر تركيا بمقتل نحو 500 ألف أرمني خلال معارك وعمليات ترحيل قسري لكنها تنفي حصول أي إبادة.
 وتدهورت العلاقات بين هولندا وتركيا  إلى أدنى مستوى منذ أعلنت لاهاي في مطلع شباط/فبراير الحالي استدعاء  سفيرها في أنقرة ورفضها استقبال ممثل دبلوماسي لأنقرة على أراضيها.
 وكانت الحكومة الهولندية قد منعت في  آذار/مارس 2017 وزيرين تركيين من إلقاء كلمة خلال تجمع في إطار حملة  الاستفتاء على تعزيز سلطات الرئيس بين أفراد الجالية التركية في روتردام.
 أنقرة تستدعي القائم بالأعمال الهولندي
 من جانبها، استدعت أنقرة الجمعة القائم  بالأعمال الهولندي وعبرت له عن "إدانتها" للقرار، حسبما أفاد مسؤول في  وزارة الخارجية التركية.
 ونددت تركيا "بشدة" الخميس باعتراف البرلمان الهولندي بإبادة الأرمن إبان الحكم العثماني قبل قرن.
 وقالت وزارة الخارجية التركية في بيان  "نندد بشدة بالقرار الذي اتخذه البرلمان الهولندي اليوم بالاعتراف بأحداث  العام 1915 على أنها إبادة".
 وتابع بيان وزارة الخارجية أن "القرارات التي لا أساس لها من برلمان بلد غض النظر عن إبادة سريبرينيتسا... لا محل له في التاريخ".
 وأضافت الوزارة أنها "أخذت علما" بموقف الحكومة الهولندية التي نأت بنفسها عن التصويت.


[YOUTUBE]rS3JQJi1DqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2018)

*أمريكا تعرض قريبا الفيلم الوثائقي الجديد عن الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن: الرغبة في التدمير*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/

 استحوذت شركة “STAR” الأميركية – وهي شركة  متخصصة في المواد الترفيهية تملك قنوات تلفزيونية مدفوعة الأجر – علي  الفيلم الوثائقي “الرغبة في التدمير” الذي يتحدث عن “الإبادة الجماعية  للأرمن” قبل أكثر من قرن من الزمان، بالإضافة إلى سبعة أفلام وثائقية حصرية  أخري .
 ويقوم المخرج غو بيرلينغر بدمج الحقائق  التاريخية في إطار ملحمي أستمده من الفيلم السينمائي الطويل “الوعد” الذي  تم إنتاجه عام 2016، للخروج بنظرة محايدة موضوعية عن عمليات الإبادة  الجماعية التي مارستها الدولة العثمانية التركية ضد الأرمن، من خلال  إستعراض لأراء المؤرخين والعلماء وصانعي الأفلام، وصولًا لأسباب إصرار  الأتراك وحلفائهم الإستراتيجيين علي إنكار الإبادة طوال عقود طويلة.
 فيلم “الرغبة في التدمير”، الذي انتج سنة 2017، يحاول فهم كيفية تنفيذ جريمة الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية  وكيف أسست لأعمال الإبادة التي تلت ذلك وحصر الوقت الذي تم إستغلاله  للتجهيز لأكبر مآساة في التاريخ، والتي لا يزال الأبناء والأحفاد يناضلون  من أجل الحصول الاعتراف الرسمي بذلك من جانب المجتمع الدولي.
 وأشار رئيس عمليات الاستحواذ في STAR  السيد سي بريت ماروتولي تعليقا علي شراء هذا العمل: “نحن نستحوذ علي قائمة  إنتقائية من الأفلام الوثائقية التي لا تتماشي فحسب بشكل استراتيجي مع  الشركة، بل لأنها تقدم أيضًا مواضيع جذابة ونزاعات وصراعات مؤثرة في  التاريخ وأيضًا الأعمال المأخوذة عن قصص حقيقية”.
 أخيرا بقي أن نذكر أن الفيلم سيعرض على الشاشات الأمريكية يوم 23 أبريل/نيسان القادم (2018).


[YOUTUBE]Vc73GLfy3MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)

*تركيا تنتقد عزم جنيف افتتاح نصب جديد للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 


*عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/

انتقدت وزارة الخارجية التركية، عزم بلدية جنيف افتتاح نصب تذكاري بإحدى حدائق المدينة يرمز لأحداث الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.

وقال الناطق باسم الخارجية التركية، حامي أقصوي إن “بناء نصب تذكاري ليست مسألة إعمار عادية في مسؤولية البلدية فقط وإنما هو نظرة أحادية لبعض السياسيين الجهلة للتاريخ والذين لديهم حكم مسبق حول المسألة، وبعيدين عن الفهم الموضوعي”.

وأضاف أن “هذا النصب يُسوق كعمل فني، إلا أن الهدف من ورائه هو التمهيد لقبول السلطات بالمزاعم الأرمنية حول أحداث 1915، وتقديم الأرمن مزاعمهم على أنها الحقيقة المطلقة لقراءتهم الأحادية للتاريخ”. وتساءل: “هل ستتذكر بلدية جنيف إحياء ذكرى استشهاد سكرتير القنصلية التركية العامة في جنيف محمد صواش يرغوز على يد منظمة آصالا الأرمنية عام 1981؟”.

هذا وتعتبر سويسرا من أوائل الدول الأوربية التي اعترفت رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية. بل أكثرمن ذلك قامت السلطات السويسرية بتشريع قوانين تعاقب كل من ينكر حقيقة تعرض الأرمن للإبادة بالسجن لمدة سنة مع غرامات مالية تصل لـ 45 ألف يورو.

وتركيا ما تزال ترفض حقيقة الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية وتدعي أن الأرمن قتل منهم فقط 300 ألف في فوضى الحرب العالمية الأولى.

*


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2018)

*افتتاح نصب خاص بالإبادة الأرمنية في سويسرا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/

 أثارت الحكومة السويسرية حفيظة تركيا، بعد  نصبها نصبًا تذكاريًا في مدينة جنيف تخليدًا لذكرى الإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية التي استشهد فيها أكثر من مليون ونصف المليون أرمني على أيدي  السلطات العثمانية.


 ويأتي إفتتاح هذا النصب مع قرب حلول  الذكرى الثالثة بعد المئة للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، في الـ 24 من الشهر  الجاري. وتوجد في العديد من مدن العالم نصب تذكارية تخلد تلك الأحداث، التي  ترفض أنقرة تقديم الاعتذار عنها حتى اللحظة.


 وقال ساركيس شاهينيان، الأمين العام  لجماعة الصداقة البرلمانية بين أرمينيا وسويسرا، لوكالة آرمين برس أن حدث  الافتتاح حضره عمدة جنيف ريمي باجاني، ووزير الكانتون أنطونيو هودجرز،  وممثلو المجتمع الأرمني بما في ذلك المغني الفرنسي أرمني الأصل عالمي  الشهرة شارل آزنافور.


 من جهة أخرى قال محمد سعيد أويانق، القنصل  العام التركي في جنيف، إن إقامة هذا النصب “سيكون له تأثير سلبي على  العلاقات بين البلدين”، مدعيا أن الخطوة هي بمثابة “مساع متعمدة تندرج ضمن  سوء نية”، وفقًا لما أوردته وسائل إعلام تركية معارضة.
 وكانت الخارجية التركية قد اعترضت على نية الحكومة السويسرية إفتتاح هذا النصب عبر بيان أصدرته سابقا.


 أخيرا لابد من التذكير أن المجلس الوطني  السويسري (مجلس النواب) اعترف رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في 16  ديسمبر 2003 في حين أن قانون تجريم إنكار الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن في  سويسرا يعمل منذ عام 1994.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2018)

*العمة شموني قومي شاهد حي على مجازر سيفو: لا زالت بيوتنا قائمة في طور عبدين- تركيا*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- نور سات/

 بعد مرور المئوية على "مجازر السيفو" التي  ارتكبتها السلطنة العثمانية سابقا العام ١٩١٥، لا زال السيف هو نفسه وان  اختلفت الطريقة، قطع اعناق المسيحيين، التهجير، الخطف وكل ما ينتهك حقوق  وكرامة الانسان.


 ولأن جريمة العصر الماضي هي جريمة عصية  على النسيان، لا زال المسيحيون الذين تهجروا من مناطق تركيا حيث شعروا  وذاقوا لوعة الألم يتذكرون هذا المخاض القاسي، ويتذكرون ما حدثهم به الآباء  والأجداد.


 العمة شموني قومي البالغة من العمر ٧٥عاما  من طورعبدين- تركيا تعيش مع ابنتها في بيروت وتهجرت من الحسكة السورية  بفعل الأزمة الدائرة في سورية.


 تقول العمة شموني والحزن يلفها قائلة:"  منذ ان كنت بعمر ال ١٥سنة وانا أسمع عن مجازر السيفو، قتلوا خالي بالسيف،  عائلاتنا تفككت، كنا نعيش في طور عبدين التي تحوي ٢٥كنيسة ولدي اخت راهبة  في كنيسة مار غبريال بطور عبدين.


 وتابعت العمة شموني حديثها وهي تبكي،  تركنا بيوتنا وأرضنا بطور عبدين وتهجرنا الى الحسكة السورية وبعدما تفاقم  الوضع في سوريا قمنا ببيع بيوتنا بالحسكة وجئنا الى لبنان منذ ٦اعوام.  وهكذا نعيش من تهجير الى تهجير وباللغة نفسها وبالسيف نفسه.


 وختمت حديثها، "انا تعباني من الزعل والحزن، تبهدلنا كثير ولا حلول. "


 واملت العمة شموني ان يصار الى الاعتراف الكامل بهذه المجازر وان يتم استرجاع حقوق المسيحيين ودفع تعويضاتهم.


[YOUTUBE]S5DvmdgdHsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2018)

*النائب الأرمني كارو بايلان يطالب البرلمان التركي الاعتراف بإبادة الأرمن ومنح الجنسية لأحفاد العائلات الأرمنية التي تعرضت للإبادة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/


 تقدم النائب الأرمني كارو بايلان في  البرلمان التركي ونائب رئيس الحزب الديموقراطي الشعبي الكردي في تركيا  باقتراح قانون الى البرلمان التركي، يطالب فيه الاعتراف بإبادة الأرمن التي  جرت عام 1915 وبعدها، بالإضافة الى إعادة النظر في أسماء الأماكن التي  سميت بأسماء منظمي الإبادة، وكذلك منح الجنسية لأحفاد العائلات الأرمنية  التي تعرضت للإبادة.


 هذا ما أورده موقع “أغونك” استناداً الى معلومات نشرتها صحيفة أغوس الأرمنية في إسطنبول.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أبريل 2018)

* 24 نيسان ذكرى المحرقة الأرمنية ال103*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/


 المذبحة الكبرى التى تعرض لها الارمن بل  فى نفس الوقت قتل الأتراك مئات الألوف من مسيحيين سوريا وتركيا من السريان  والآشوريين والكلدان ! أنها مذبحة القرن العشرين ومحرقة كبرى ومازالت  القبور الجماعية موجودة فى الطريق من تركيا الى سوريا ومازالت الصور تحكى  تاريخا من الإرهاب الدموى والجرائم البشعة.


 ذكرى المحرقة الأرمنية


 ٢٤ أبريل تذكار المذبحة الكبرى التى تعرض  لها الأرمن فى تركيا واليوم يمر عليها ١٠٣ عاما فقد جرت عام ١٩١٥ عندما  قررت تركيا القيام بتطهير عرقى لاراضي تركيا وقبضت على كبار عائلات الأرمن  وطردت المواطنين الأرمن فى قوافل تم تسميتها قوافل او مسيرات الموت الى  سوريا وكان القتل يتم بناء على الهوية فقط ولا غيرها ولا يفرق بين طفل او  سيدة او رجل.


 وتعددت وسائل القتل منها الصلب والذبح  والنحر والحرمان من الطعام والماء حتى الموت بل ان البعض قتل على يد  أطباء أتراك فى السجون فى سبيل إجراء تحارب طبية عليهم!


 قتل فى هذه المذبحة مئات الألوف من  المسيحيين الأرمن ويقدر المؤرخون عدد الأرمن الذين قتلوا على يد الأتراك فى  الفترة من ١٨٩٥ الى ١٩٢٣ أكثر من ٢ مليون إنسان. ولم تقتصر المذابح على  الارمن بل فى نفس الوقت قتل الأتراك مئات الألوف من مسيحيين سوريا وتركيا  من السريان والآشوريين والكلدان !


 أنها مذبحة القرن العشرين ومحرقة كبرى  ومازالت القبور الجماعية موجودة فى الطريق من تركيا الى سوريا ومازالت  الصور تحكي تاريخا من الإرهاب الدموى والجرائم البشعة.


 قبل هذه المذبحة كان نسبة الارمن فى تركيا نحو ٣٣ فى المئة من الشعب وبعدها أصبحت النسبة نحو ١ فى المئة !


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أبريل 2018)

*بيان الرئيس الارمني عشية ذكرى الإبادة  الأرمنية: يجب عدم العبث بأمن أرمينيا وآرتساخ ولا ينبغي تقسيم المجتمع -  يجب ضبط النفس الأقصى وتذكر ذكرى شهدائنا المقدسة متحدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أرمنبريس/


  في خضم الاحتجاجات الجارية في يريفان  أصدر رئيس الجمهورية أرمين سركيسيان بياناً جديداً. وفي وقت سابق زار  الرئيس شخصياً ساحة الجمهورية المكتظة بالمتظاهرين في وسط يريفان يوم السبت  للاجتماع مع الزعيم المعارض نيكول باشينيان


 وجاء في رسالة رئيس الجمهورية:


 "أيها المواطنون الأعزاء ،


 وصلت التطورات الجارية في بلدنا إلى خط  خطير يمكن أن يؤدي إلى عواقب لا رجعة فيها. ولسوء الحظ على النقيض من اتفاق  سابق تم التوصل إليه توقفت المفاوضات عندما كان من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى  تهدئة الوضع.


 ومع ذلك يجب التخلي عن الموقف والسلوك التدميري، الأمر الذي يمكن أن يقوض استقرار البلد، وينبغي أن نواصل البحث عن فرص للحوار.


 لذا أدعو جميع مواطنينا في الشتات إلى الامتناع عن محاولات تصعيد الموقف وإظهار ضبط النفس، يجب عدم العبث بأمن أرمينيا وآرتساخ.


 لا ينبغي تقسيم المجتمع عشية 24 أبريل  [يوم ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية]. في ذلك اليوم يجب أن نعرض في جميع  أنحاء البلاد، في كل من أرمينيا والشتات، ضبط النفس الأقصى ولتذكر ذكرى  شهدائنا المقدس متحدين وجماعيين".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*بالصور .. الأرمن في دهوك يحيون الذكرى 103 للابادة الجماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*مئات الآلاف يتجهون لنصب شهداء الإبادة في يريفان*






عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني 


 إنه الـ 24 من أبريل/نيسان 2018 حيث  الذكرى الـ 103 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية. الإبادة التي ارتكبتها أيدي  العثماني بحق الشعب الأرمني حيث أباد مليون ونصف المليون من أرمن الأناضول  في أول عملية تطهير عرقي في العصر الحديث.
 وفي مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام يتجه مئات  الألاف من الأرمن في أرمينيا ومعهم عشرات الآلاف من أرمن الشتات ممن يزورون  أرمينيا خصيصا لهذه الغاية، يتجهون إلى نصب شهداء الأبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية في العاصمة الأرمنية يريفان. ومعهم تتجه أنظار العالم مرة أخرى  إلى واحدة من أقدم القضايا العالقة دون حل. فالمجرم يرفض الاعتراف وبعض  الدول التي تدعي “التحضر” والوقوف إلى جانب حقوق الإنسان ما تزال ترفض  الاعتراف بحقيقة تعرض الأرمن للإبادة.


[YOUTUBE]GptkZLnieAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*دونالد ترامب بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 103 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية: في هذا اليوم المهيب نقف مع الشعب الأرمني في جميع أنحاء العالم*




 


عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/




 أصدر الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب بيانا بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 103 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، فيما يلي نصها مترجما إلى العربية عبر خبر أرمني:
 “اليوم نحيي ذكرى الـ “Medz Yeghern”، واحدة من أسوأ الفظائع الجماعية في القرن العشرين، عندما تم ترحيل وذبح مليون ونصف المليون أرمني في السنوات الأخيرة من الإمبراطورية العثمانية. إننا نتذكر أحداث عام 1915 المروعة ونحزن على الأرواح التي ضاعت وعلى الكثر ممن عانوا.
 كما نأخذ هذه اللحظة للاعتراف بشجاعة  هؤلاء الأفراد الذين سعوا لإنهاء العنف، وأولئك الذين ساهموا في مساعدة  الناجين وإعادة بناء المجتمعات، وبينهم كان بالطبع السفير الأمريكي في الإمبراطورية العثمانية آنذاك، هنري مورغنطاو، الذي سعى إلى إنهاء العنف وبعد ذلك جمع الأموال من خلال الإغاثة في الشرق الأدنى لمساعدة الشعب الأرمني. وهنا لابد من إبداء الاحترام العميق إلى قدرة الشعب الأرمني على الصمود، حيث بنى الكثيرون منهم حياة جديدة في الولايات المتحدة وقدموا مساهمات لا حصر لبلادنا.
 وبينما نحيي ذكرى من عانوا، نكرر أيضا  التزامنا بضمان عدم تكرار هذه الفظائع مرة أخرى. كما نؤكد على أهمية اعتراف  المسؤول بالماضي المؤلم لأنها خطوة ضرورية نحو خلق مستقبل أكثر تسامحًا.
 في هذا اليوم المهيب، نقف مع الشعب  الأرمني في جميع أنحاء العالم في تكريم ذكرى الذين فقدوا والالتزام بالعمل  معا لبناء مستقبل أفضل.”


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*بيان من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بمناسبة الذكرى الثالثة بعد المائة لمذابح سيفو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 (سيفو) تعني السيف وهو مصطلح يطلق على  المذابح التي ارتكبت ضد ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري عام 1915،  والتي قام بها جيش السلطنة العثمانية والموالين لهم من بعض العشائر  الكوردية، بهدف اقتلاع شعبنا من جذوره في مناطقه الأصيلة في طور عبدين  وماردين وهكاري ومناطق أخرى، حيث دمرت 346 قرية عن بكرة أبيها واحرقت اكثر  من 156 كنيسة وتجاوز عدد شهداء شعبنا الآلاف، بينهم مطارنة وقساوسة  بالعشرات وشيوخ مسنين ونساء حوامل وأطفال، إضافة الى رجال ونساء عزل، أما  الذين نجو من هذه المذابح فقد اضطروا لترك أراضيهم بمجموعات كبيرة  وبمحاولات جبارة للدفاع عن أنفسهم وأرواحهم، نعم تركوا أراضيهم الى المجهول  بعد تكبدهم الخسائر الكبيرة في الأرواح والممتلكات.
 هذه الجرائم التي مورست بحق شعبنا جاءت  لأسباب عديدة وبغايات مميتة، ومتناسية ابسط الأعراف والتقاليد العشائرية  التي كانت تربط شعبنا مع جيرانه من الأكراد والأتراك، كما تم استخدام  العامل الديني أيضا لتأجيج المشاعر ضد شعبنا كونه مختلف عن الآخرين في  الديانة.
 اليوم واغلب دول العالم المتحضر تعترف بهذه المذابح كونها جريمة حرب ضد الإنسانية أولا وضد شعبنا المسالم  ثانيا.
 تمر علينا الذكرى الثالثة بعد المائة لهذه  المأساة، وفي الوقت الذي نحيي شعبنا لصموده اليوم في أراضيه رغم ضراوة  الحروب ضده، ونقف اجلالا لشهداءه الأبرار، في ذات الوقت نستمد من ذكراها  الأليمة قوتنا التي هي مصدر وحدتنا  التي من دونها سنكون دائما مشتتين  وعرضة للأخطار والتفرقة.
 إننا في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري، نؤكد تجريمنا لهذه المذابح ونطالب المجتمع الدولي وقواه المؤمنة  بالسلام والديمقراطية بالدفاع عن كل الشعوب المضطهدة وبضمنها شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والآرمني.
 وفي الختام نؤمن بأن شعبنا وبالرغم من هذه  المذابح، والتي نعتبرها بداية ممنهجة لكل المذابح والأضطهادات التي تلتها  والى يومنا هذا، قادر على التمسك والأصرار على وجوده ونضاله المتواصل  والدؤوب لديمومته في وطنه وأرضه.
 تحية لشهداء شعبنا عبر التاريخ

 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري
 24/4/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*الكنيسة الارمنية الارثوذكسية تحتفل بالذكرى ال 103 للابادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/ 
 فائق عزبو
  تراس نيافة المطران د.افاك اسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق، القداس الذي اقيم في كاتدرائية  كريكور المنور صباح الجمعة27 نيسان 2018 بمناسبة الاحتفال بالذكرى (103)  للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية على يد الدولة العثمانية التركية ، بحضور السيد  رعد كجةجي رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية وسفير جمهورية ارمينيا في العراق كارين كريكوريان، القنصل  الارميني سمباط خاجادوريان والدكتور محمد حسام الحسيني مسؤول ملف الحوار  الوطني في تيار الحكمة ، السيد ملكو ميلكونيان رئيس الهيئة الادارية لكنيسة  الارمن الارذثوذكس والسيد كربيت مناسكان مديرعام الدائرة الادارية  والمالية / وكالة في ديوان اوقاف الديانات.
  تضمن الاحتفال عدد من القصائد والاغاني التي عبرت عن المكانة التي تحظى بها هذه المناسبة في قلوب الارمن.
 وخلال الاحتفال القى نيافة المطران د.افاك  اسادوريان كلمة تطرق فيها الى انه " كانت للمسيحية دورا بارزا في تحويل  العرق الارمني الى قومية" مضيفا الى ان : " منذ اكثر من الفي عام سار الشعب  الارمني بجنب خطى المسيح ، حددت المسيحية الهوية الشخصية الارمنية ويرينا  تاريخنا الارمني بانها هناك"  كما إشارة الى تضحيات شهداء الإبادة بالقول :  " اليوم دُعينا كأحفاد هؤلاء الشهداء ان نمتلك ونحافظ على غيرتنا  الأرمنية، وان نفتخر بقوميتنا التي تدفعنا للتقدم لمواجهة الصعوبات  والمعوقات العديدة دون ان ننسى مصالحنا القومية لنكون أصحاب الحفاظ على  الهوية الارمنية " وشدد على ضرورة الاعتزاز بالهوية القومية الأرمنية قائلا  " يجب ان لا تتخلخل خطواتنا، ولا نضعف ونكون غير مبالين، فتلك خطيئة قومية  غير مغتفرة حين نكون غير مبالين بهويتنا الأرمنية ،بمقدساتنا وبتقاليدنا  الأرمنية العريقة" ، كما وصف شجاعة اكليروس الكنيسة الأرمنية وأبناء الشعب  الأرمني لتحقيق الاستقلال في 26 أيار 2018 بقوله " سجلت قواتنا وفدائيينا  نصرا عظيما واندحر الجيش التركي اندحارا سحيقا وفي 28 أيار اعلن استقلال  جمهورية أرمينيا ، فبهذه الحرب المقدسة أصبح الوطن الام الصغير جمهورية  مستقلة" وختم كلمته بالصلاة الى " قديسي الإبادة الجماعية ليدعوا امام صاحب  العرش الازلي وربنا يسوع المسيح ببركة صليبه المقدس وعون الروح القدس".

 بعد انتهاء القداس توجه صاحب النيافة مع  الحضور لوضع أكاليل من الورد على نصب الشهيد الأرمني تعبيرا عن حبهم العميق  وامتنانهم للتضحيات الكبيرة والصادقة التي قدمها القديسين شهداء الأرمن  اثناء الإبادة الأرمنية 1915.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*مراسيم نقل رفاة الفدائي الأرمني سامويل بيدروسيان في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/
 بتنظيم من المجلس المركزي الأرمني في  العراق، جرى في بغداد مراسم نقل رفاة الفدائي الأرمني سامويل بيدروسيان،  بحضور نيافة المطران اسافاك أسادوريان والسفير الأرمني في العراق كارين  كريكوريان والعديد من ممثلي المجتمع الأرمني في العراق، والسيد محمد  العكيل.
 وذكرت صفحة مطرانية الأرمن في العراق أنه  تم نقل الرفات من المقبرة القديمة الى باحة الكنيسة جانب الصليب الحجري،  حيث يرقد رفات أبطال أرمن آخرين سقطوا في معركة فان مثل ليفون شاغويان  (ليفون باشا) وأزاد سيمونيان (بارون أزاد).
 وكان الفدائي البطل الأرمني قارع الدولة  العثمانية ثم هجر قسرياً الى العراق وعاش في بغداد، وتوفي فيها عام 1932.  وقد ذكر عن مناقبه الكاتب فاهان بابازيان الملقب بـ(كومس) في كتابه  “الأبطال المتواضعون”، ولقب الفدائي أيضاً بـ (سامويل اللحية).
 يمكن متابعة المراسم على الروابط التالي:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m4GOg40cWs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHhFgpvtAuc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVROalYSLOI


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2018)

*في الذكرى 103.. وثائق جديدة تثبت مسؤولية تركيا عن مجازر الأرمن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك عربي/

 نشر شوقي عصام في إرم نيوز المصري مقالاً  حول الوثائق الجديدة التي تثبت مسؤولية تركيا عن مجازر الأرمن. وأوضح أن  الهيئة الوطنية الأرمنية تسعى في الذكرى 103 للمجازر التي ارتكبتها الدولة  العثمانية في العام 1015 بحق الأرمن، إلى الحصول على الاعتراف الدولي  الرسمي بالمجازر، علاوة على تقديم تركيا اعتذارًا عن الإبادة الجماعية التي  ارتكبتها بحق نحو 1.5 مليون أرمني.


 وتعمل الهيئة على تجهيز ملف الوثائق  الجديدة التي توثق عملية الإبادة، عبر نُسخ أصلية حصل عليها المؤرخ التركي  الهارب من ملاحقة النظام التركي تانر أكتشام، وهي الوثائق التي قدم نسخاً  ضوئية منها في كتابه “أوامر القتل”، وحملت أوامر صريحة من طلعت باشا أحد  أكبر قادة عملية الإبادة، بارتكاب عمليات تهجير وقتل بحق الأرمن، إضافة إلى  المراسلات التي تمت مع الموظف البيروقراطي في الديوان العثماني، نعيم  أفندي.


الوثائق التي حصل عليها المؤرخ التركي في  أرشيف مكتبات أمريكية، تم نقلها من القدس بطرق ومواقيت غير معلنة عنه من  جانب المؤرخ، وتوضح تسلسل عمليات الإبادة الممنهجة عبر خطابات بين طلعت  باشا والباب العالي، وأوامر بتحرك قوات نحو قرى أرمنية لتهجير الأهالي  وتدمير الكنائس والأديرة، وملاحقة كبار المفكرين الأرمن والزعماء الرئيسين  لسجنهم ومحاكمتهم، وهي الوثائق التي تتفق مع روايات ووثائق أرمنية سابقة،  لكن الوثائق الجديدة توضح عمليات الهجوم والملاحقة عبر أوامر أحد أكبر  المسؤولين العثمانيين، وتؤكد عملية اتباع منهج موجه في الإبادة.


في حين أكد المؤرخ الأرمني بارت سركسيان،  أن الوثائق تضر بالاقتصاد التركي، وقبل كل ذلك فإن كل خطوة لتضييق الخناق  للاعتراف بالإبادة، ستكون ضربة لمخطط التتريك الذي انتعش بشكل كبير في حكم  رجب طيب أردوغان.


وأشار سركسيان في حديث لـ”إرم نيوز” إلى  أن “الاعتراف يهدد الهوية التركية في مناطق الأناضول التي كان معظمها  مملوكاً للأرمن قبل وخلال حكم الدولة العثمانية، وعند ارتكاب الإبادة تم  طرد الأرمن من أراضيهم ومنازلهم وكنائسهم وأديرتهم، وتم الاستيلاء عليها من  الحكومة التركية، وهذه حقوق متوارثة تعود عند الاعتراف”.


وقال إن “الوثائق العثمانية توضح ممارسات  الإبادة  للأديرة والكنائس، والاستيلاء على الأراضي الخاصة، فضلاً عن  مصادرة الأوقاف الأرمينية وعمليات الحجز على الأموال في البنوك بالخارج،  لاسيما في ظل التحالف بين الأتراك والألمان بالحرب العالمية الأولى”.



*الانكار التركي :*



 من ناحيتها، شددت أستاذة التاريخ المتخصصة  بالإبادة الأرمنية في جامعة دمشق الدكتورة نورا أريسيان، على أن “الوثائق  عثمانية وليست أوروبية؛ ما يوجّه ضربة للإنكار التركي حول حمل دوافع  الإبادة، وما تم من مجازر عبر المحاكم العسكرية”.


وقالت أريسيان لـ”إرم نيوز” إن “المجتمع  التركي مغيب عن هذه الوثائق والحقائق، ونعمل كمؤسسات أرمنية على تفنيدها  لتنضم إلى الملفات التي تحاصر الإنكار التركي أمام المجتمع الدولي”، واصفة  الوثائق بـ”زلزال سيكون من المستحيل أن تواصل معه الحكومة التركية الإنكار  في المحافل الدولية”.


وذكرت أريسيان أن “هذه الوثائق مهمة جداً  لأن المؤرخين غير المؤمنين بالإبادة، كانوا يرفضون الوثائق ويدّعون أنها  مزاعم من الأرمن، لكن هذه الوثائق جاءت لتثبت العكس بأن أوامر طلعت باشا،  ومذكرات نعيم أفندي، خرجت في أوراق رسمية عثمانية”.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2018)

*رئيس البرلمان القبرصي يزور النصب التذكاري  للإبادة الأرمنية ويؤكد أن قبرص هي أول دولة تقدمت بموضوع إبادة الأرمن  أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/



 قام وفد برلماني قبرصي برئاسة رئيس  البرلمان القبرصي ديمتريس سيلوريس في 22 أيار الجاري بزيارة الى النصب  التذكاري للابادة الأرمنية، تكريماً للشهداء الأرمن، برفقة ادوارد  شارمازانوف نائب رئيس البرلمان الأرميني.


 ووضع أعضاء الوفد أكاليل الورد على النصب التذكاري، ووقفوا دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية اجلالاً لأرواح شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية.


 كما جال أعضاء الوفد في متحف الإبادة،  وتعرفوا على مقتنياته والوثائق والصور، حيث قدم مدير المتحف كيفورك  فارتانيان شرحاً مفصلاً عن المتحف والنصب وتفاصيل تاريخية.


 وقال رئيس البرلمان ان الاعتراف بالابادة  الأرمنية من قبل الدول وتركيا مهم من أجل عدم تكرار تلك الأحداث. مشدداً أن  قبرص تقف دائماً الى جانب الأرمن كدولة، وهذا واجب ليس فقط تجاه الأرمن بل  تجاه الإنسانية لكي لاتتكرر الابادات.


 وسجل رئيس الوفد كلمة في السجل الزوار:  “رأينا مرة أخرى معاناة الشعب الأرمني بسبب البربرية والحقد، ونقول: لن  تتكرر. ولقد اعترفت قبرص بالابادة الأرمنية، وكانت من أوائل الدول التي  أدانتها. وقد تبنت قرارات في الأعوام 1975 و1982 و1990. وهي أول دولة تقدمت  بموضوع إبادة الأرمن أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة. كم أن قبرص تبنت  قانوناً يجرم إنكار الإبادة في 2 نيسان 2015”.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2018)

*بمناسبة الذكرى الـ103 لمذابح الإبادة السريانية البطريرك أفرام الثاني: متجذرون في سورية وسندافع عنها لدحر الإرهاب التكفيري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - دمشق-سانا/


 بمناسبة الذكرى السنوية الثالثة بعد المئة  لمذابح الإبادة السريانية على يد العثمانيين “سيفو 1915” أقامت بطريركية  انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس قداسا إلهيا ترأسه قداسة البطريرك  مار أغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كريم بطريرك إنطاكية وسائر المشرق الرئيس الأعلى  للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية في العالم وذلك في كاتدرائية مارجرجس  البطريركية للسريان الأرثوذكس في باب توما بدمشق.
 وقال البطريرك أفرام الثاني إن ذكرى  الشهداء الذين ارتقوا في الإبادة والمجازر التي ارتكبتها السلطنة العثمانية  بحق السريان في ماردين وديار بكر تجعلنا نتذكر بطولات آبائنا وأجدادنا  للحفاظ على أرضهم التي تجذروا فيها منذ آلاف السنيين.
 وأضاف البطريرك أفرام الثاني رغم السيف  والقتل والذبح والتنكيل والعذاب آنذاك ظل أهلنا صامدون بأرضهم متمسكون  بإيمانهم ومعتقداتهم وهو ما أعطانا الحافز حاليا للبقاء والصمود على أرضنا  وفي وطننا سورية والتجذر فيها والدفاع عنها ودحر الإرهاب التكفيري الذي  تعرض له أبناء وطننا سورية.
 وطالب البطريرك أفرام الثاني الدول التي  تعمل على تأجيج الأزمة في سورية بالتوقف عن ذلك مشيرا إلى أنه وبعد سبع  سنوات من الحرب الظالمة على سورية استطاع جيشنا دحر الإرهاب وإعادة الأمن  إلى بلدنا.
 وتضرع قداسته إلى الله تعالى بأن يرحم شهداء سورية وشهداء مذابح سيفو في كل شبر من تراب هذا الوطن الغالي.
 شارك في القداس عدد من رؤساء وممثلي الطوائف المسيحية في دمشق.
 وبعد انتهاء القداس انطلقت مسيرة شموع من  مقر البطريركية إلى حديقة شهداء السريان تقدمها البطريرك أفرام الثاني  وأيقونة تمثل مذابح الإبادة السريانية “سيفو” والذخائر المقدسة لشهداء  السريان حيث عزفت فرقة مار أفرام السرياني الكشفية النشيد الوطني السوري.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2018)

*محاضرة لمدير المرصد الآشوري بمناسبة ذكرى شهداء السيفو في مدينة لينشوبينغ السويدية*




 


  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بدعوة من رعية السيدة العذراء للسريان  الأرثوذكس في مدينة لينشوبينغ وبمناسبة مرور الذكرى الـ 103 على مجازر  الإبادة الجماعية "السيفو" القى المدير التنفيذي للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق  الانسان جميل دياربكرلي محاضرة بعنوان: " اين شعبنا وقضاياه من شهداء اليوم  والامس " تطرق خلالها إلى طريقة تعامل شعبنا مع المذابح التي حلت به منذ  مئة عام وحتى اليوم، مشيراً إلى حالة التشتت الكنسية والقومية التي نعيشها  اليوم، والتي تعتبر من اهم اسباب فشلنا في التعامل مع اثار المذابح التي  اصابتنا قبل مئة عام ولاتزال تصيبنا حتى يومنا هذا، مبيناً ان الحلّ الوحيد  يكمن في التقارب بين شعبنا بكل الوانه وانتماءاته بشكل خاص وبين المسيحيين  في الشرق بشكل عام، وخصوصاً وان ما يصيبنا من صعوبات واضطهادات يجب ان  تكون عامل لنتكاتف سوية لا لكي نتناحر وننقسم ونتشتت كما هو واقع شعبنا في  الشرق والغرب على حد سواء.
 وخلال الندوة التي اقيمت يوم الاحد  المصادف في 17 حزيران 2018، القى كاهن الرعية الأب الخوري أيوب اسطيفان  كلمة روحية من وحي المناسبة بين فيها المعنى الحقيقي للشهادة في المسيحية،  والدروس والقيم التي يجب ان نستقيها من هذه التضحيات والبطولات التي قدمها  اباؤنا في كل من طورعبدين وازخ ودياربكر وماردين دفاعاً عن ايمانهم وسط كل  الاضطرابات التي واجهتهم انذاك، مشيراً إلى ان كل ايام السنة هي ذكرى  لشهدائنا، وخصوصاً وان كنيستنا كنيسة الشهداء، الذين اصبحت دمائهم بذار  للايمان، وتمنى في ختام كلمته ان يبقى ذكر شهدائنا خالداً على مدى الازمان،  وشاهداً على تضحيات وبطولات شعب احب كنيسته وايمانه ودافع عنها حتى  النهاية.
 وفي ختام الندوة وبعد الاجابة على  استفسارات ومداخلات الحضور شكر كاهن الرعية الخوري اسطيفان ايوب المدير  التنفيذي للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان جميل دياربكرلي على المحاضرة  والمعلومات القيمة التي قدمها متمنياً له وللقائمين على المرصد الآشوري  لحقوق الانسان التقدم والنجاح في سبيل خدمة شعبنا المسيحي في الشرق الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2018)

*الصحافي البريطاني روبرت فيسك: من أرض المذابح... محاولات للعثور على آخر الأرمن في تركيا*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - البناء/


 «متلهفٌ منهكٌ انقطعت أنفاسه جراء محاولات  العثور على أسلاف شعبه وأحفادهم»، هكذا وصف الصحافي البريطاني روبيرت  فيسك، حال الصحافي آفيديس هاجيان في كتابه «الأمة السرّية» حول الأرمن في  تركيا.
 يقول فيسك في مقاله المنشور في صحيفة  «إندبندنت» البريطانية: إن تتبع رحلة الصحافي والكاتب آفيدياس هاجيان ـ حسب  ما جاء في كتابه «الأمة السرّية» ـ عبر جبال شرق تركيا، وسط الثلوج  والرياح والقرى العالية الملتصقة بصخرة عرفت سابقاً بغرب أرمينيا، قبل  الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن، لهو أشبه بالتجول في أراضي محافظة «نينوى»  العراقية إذا اجتاحها تنظيم «داعش» وفاز بها.
 ولتقريب الصورة يقول: «تخيل تشبث  المسيحيين الذين أسلموا بأراضيهم تحت ستار الإسلام، إذا لم يتم تدمير داعش،  وتخيل بيع اليزيديين كرقيق لممارسة الجنس تحت ستار الزواج، لكنهم ينقلون  خفية لأبنائهم وأحفادهم أجزاء ولمحات من حياة قديمة ولغتهم القديمة»، فما  اكتشفة «هاجيان» في مساحة تتسع من بلدات ماش وبيتلس وعرفه وارزوروم ومرعش  بمثابة البحث في قاع بركة التاريخ، حيث البحث عن آخر أرميني على قيد الحياة  في أرض المذبحة.
 يقول فيسك: «يبدو أن البركة التي غاص فيها  الكاتب عميقة للغاية، لدرجة انقطاع أنفاسه، وإنهاكه أحياناً جراء محاولاته  العثور على أسلاف شعبه وأحفادهم، لكنه فشل أحياناً بعد بسالة لأن من تبقى  منهم لن يتكلم، أو لأنه لم يتبق منهم أحد على قيد الحياة. ويتعجب «فيسك» من  تجاهل المؤرخين كتاب «هاجيان» إلى حد كبير، إذ بالكاد نشرت مراجعة واحدة  للكتاب في أوروبا وأميركا، ويرجح أن السبب قد يرجع إلى أن ضعف الضوء في قاع  البركة، فصار أشبه بعتمة كاتدرائية عتيقة، فمثل ساحات القتل الأرمينية  التي طمست كما لو لم تحدث من الأساس، يبدو الأمر كما لو أن الكتاب لم يوجد  حيز الوجود إطلاقاً».
 يقول فيسك: «إن الغرب عرف بشأن الأرمن  السرّيين منذ 10 سنوات على الأقل، أي منذ أن كتبت «فتحية ستين» حول جدتها  التركية من أصول أرمينية، ولم يكن هناك مفر من حصول جدتها العجوز الارمينية  على جنازة مسلمة لكونها كانت امرأة تركية مسلمة، ويضيف «نتذكر جميعنا  اغتيال هرانت دينك خارج مكتبه في صحيفة في إسطنبول عام 2007 لأنه أتى على  ذكر الإبادة الجماعية الأرمينية أكثر من اللازم، لكن «هاجيان» اتخذ درباً  لإيجاد أسلافه إذ تسلق الطرق القديمة البالية المؤدية إلى القرى القديمة  التركية المغمورة، مثل غاران وفان وسلشيا، حيث ما يزال يتواجد أجيال من  ضحايا أول إبادة جماعية في القرن العشرين إذا جاز التعبير».
 من يتذكرون لغة عرقهم يتكلمون بعض  الأرمينية، قد تجد أحدهم يكتب الأصوات العربية برسم الكتابة الأرمينية،  ويقتبس آيات من القرآن لا يفقهها، يقول فيسك: «إن هناك ما يقرب من مليوني  شخص أمثالهم، هويتهم معقدة مثل جنسيتهم، ويتساءل: ما الهوية؟ هل هي الدين؟  أم العرق؟ أم العادات؟ أم الجغرافيا؟ ويستنكر هل هي رعب فتاة تركية تتسلق  جبلاً مسيحياً أرمينياً مقدسَا ـ جبل ماروتا- بسبب سقوط حقيبتها فكشفت عن  صليب أرميني مطرز؟ تضمن كتاب هاجيان صورة ملونة لفتاة مرتدية تنورة طويلة،  لكن يظهر مع شعرها البني الفاتح المكشوف شبح شعب مفقود».
 يقول فيسك إنه ما يزال غير متأكد من سبب  توغل هاجيان الأرجنتيني الأرميني الأصل المولود في حلب، ثم هاجر إلى  الأرجنتين في عمر الثانية في تلك الجبال وبالمقارنة مع الفلسطينيين في  الشتات الذين قد يحلمون بالعودة إلى أراضيهم المفقودة، فإن المغتربين  الأرمن الأغنياء نسبياً، وأغلب الأرمن الناجين المشتتين في جميع أنحاء  العالم، ويبلغ عددهم 11 مليون أرميني، ينحدرون من الناجين من الإبادة  الجماعية لمليون ونصف شخص من شعبهم على أيدي الأتراك والأكراد أيضاً، لا  يرغبون في الاستقرار في حقول القتل الجماعي القديمة، إذ ماتزال ساحات  المجزرة حاضرة جيداً في أذهان البائسين الذين ما يزالون يقطنونها، لكنهم في  كثير من الأحيان لا يحملون من ذكراها سوى حديث أجدادهم «بلغة غريبة»  للإشارة إلى تاريخ عائلاتهم.

 بطبيعة الحال ـ يقول فيسك ـ في أغلب  الأحيان كان الناجون من النساء، ولا يخفى سبب ذلك، إذ أبقى عليهم الأتراك  والأكراد لاغتصابهم أو بيعهم للزواج من الأتراك أو الأكراد أو العرب، بينما  ذُبِح الرجال بالسكاكين، وأحكم وثاقهم بحبال ليلقى بهم في الأنهار  والأودية، وهكذا فعلى الرغم من أن «هاجيان» لم يستفض في التحدث عن هذا  الجانب، فإن من الواضح أن غيمة من العار والخزي تخيم على الأنوثة. يذكر  «هاجيان» أنه عثر على إمام مسلم أرميني الأصل قُتِل جده في الإبادة  الجماعية، بينما أسلم عمه المسيحي الدارس للاهوت، يتحدث الإمام الكردية  والتركية والعربية، لكنه لا يفقه الأرمينية، وذلك على الرغم من أنه يعرف  تاريخه، ويدعي أنه لم يُكرَه على اعتناق الإسلام.
 أخبر الإمام هاجيان: «ما يزال أحفاد الذين  ذبحوا عائلتنا على قيد الحياة»، وأضاف: «نحن نعرفهم، ونعرف أحفاد الناس  الذين قتلوا جدنا شاهين. عشنا معهم، وكنت أراهم يومياً. كنا نرى شخصاً عديم  الشرف كقاتل جدي يومياً، لكن لم يكن بوسعنا فعل أي شيء»، وعلى الرغم من  أنه لا يفهم الأرمينية، كان الإمام يعرف اسم قاتل جده شاهين: ديوان أرات».

 وفي أرجات، يذكر فيسك أن «هاجيان» زار «وادي الأرمن» وهو ـ كما يبدو من  اسمه ـ أخدود، حيث ألقي بالأرمينيين ليلقوا حتفهم في عام 1915، وربما لا  توجد أي بقايا من عظام الجثث، لكن ما تزال ذكرى الضحايا حية، وبينما يتسلق  «إبراهيم» الوادي، يتذكر ما قاله والداه عن جدتهم الكبرى «زارا» والتي كانت  تبلغ من العمر خمس سنين عندما «رأت أفراد العصابات يقطعون والديها  وأشقاءها السبعة» ففرت ذات الخمسة أعوام عبر الجبال حتى قرية بهرو، حيث  شهدت «أكوام ضخمة من الجثث على طول الطرق». إلا أن أحفاد الضحايا الآن  متلونون، يذكر هاجيان في كتابه أنه قابل عائلة أرمينية الأصل، مسيحية  أرثوذكسية أشورية، أو مسلمة سنية ديانة، وتركية الجنسية، ويضيف مشبهاً  الأمر بالبصل، يقول: «إن تقشير طبقاتها حتى النهاية لا يؤدي بك إلى شيء،  فهي ليست إلا مجموع طبقاتها، كل تلك الطبقات تشكلها»، وكذلك الأرمينيون هم  مجموع كل تلك الهويات.
 ويضيف فيسك أن هاجيان يذكر في كتابه أنه  وجد إحدى القرى فوق جبال سييرا، حيث استمرت العداوة بين القرويين ذوي  الأصول الأرمينية وبين جيرانهم حتى الستينات من القرن الماضي مع بعض معارك  إطلاق النيران بين الحين والآخر، بل وحتى عمليات قتل بين الطرفين، والذي  كان بدوره استكمالاً لإبادة جماعية استمرت طوال نصف قرن. يقول فيسك: إن  «هاجيان ليس لديه أي استنتجات نهائية يقدمها لقرائه في الكتاب، باستثناء  ملاحظة أن الناجين ـ بما في ذلك الفتاة الأرمينية المرعوبة على جبل ماروتا ـ  ليسوا وحدهم».
 ويختم فيسك مقاله قائلاً: «إن النجاة  بالطبع تُبقي الذكرى قيد الحياة فلا تذهب أمم طي النسيان، لكنه ليس متأكداً  من أنها قد تضمن حياةً في المستقبل».


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2018)

*من أستراليا إلى أرمينيا: أساقفة من كنائس شرقيّة في رحلة تضامن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 كتبت هالا حمصي في النهار من اتشميادزين:  “في حضرة قداسته، اكتملت الجمعة. اللحظة مؤثرة. في الصدارة، جلس كاثوليكوس  عموم الأرمن، الرئيس الأعلى للكنيسة الرسولية الأرمينية الارثوذكسية  كاريكين الثاني، وحوله الضيوف الأساقفة، مجلس رؤساء الكنائس الشرقية  الرسولية في أوستراليا ونيوزيلاندا وممثلين لها. أمامه فسيفساء مسكونية  رائعة: أسقف ماروني، روم كاثوليك، قبطي ارثوذكسي، لاتيني، أرمن ارثوذكس،  ارمن كاثوليك… وجاؤوا جميعا في مهمة واحدة. “التضامن مع الكنيسة الأرمينية  والشعب الأرميني”.
 للحديث وقع. الباب أُغلِق. رهبة، ترقب،  توق الى هذه الساعة تمخض طوال اسابيع. رحّب قداسته بالضيوف، و”نحن سعداء  باستقبالكم” في اتشميادزين في أرمينيا. اول الكلام على “العلاقات الاخوية  الحارة بين الكنيسة الارمينية ومختلف الكنائس الشقيقة”، و”حضوركم هنا شهادة  لها”، على قوله.
 يتذكر زيارته لاوستراليا، ليبدي امتنانه  تجاه “التعاون الوثيق بين قادة الكنائس الشقيقة وكنيستنا”. “عندما تكون  هناك مناسبات في الكنيسة الارمينية، نشهد حضور رجال دين من الكنائس الشقيقة  بالحماسة والورع نفسيهما”. “انها الثمار الجيدة لخدمتكم المباركة، وشهادة  للحب المتبادل بين اعضاء كنيستنا والكنائس الشقيقة”.
 وفد المجلس مصغيًّا بانتباه. وضمّ المطران  روبير رباط راعي أبرشية الملكيين الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلاندا ورئيس  المجلس، المطران أنطوان – شربل طربيه راعي الأبرشية المارونية في  أوستراليا، سيادة المتروبوليت هيغازون ناجاريان راعي الكنيسة الرسولية  الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية في أوستراليا ونيوزيلاندا، الأنبا دانييل أسقف أبرشية  الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في سيدني وتوابعها، المطران جوليان بورتيوس  رئيس أساقفة ابرشية هوبارت– تازمانيا للكنيسة اللاتينية الكاثوليكية،  المونسينيور باسيل سوسانيان ممثل الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية في  أوستراليا، والأب إيلي نخول المرسل اللبناني الماروني، المسؤول الإعلامي  وسكرتير المجلس.

 “يوم صنعه الرب”
 الكلمة لرئيس المجلس المطران رباط الذي  قال ان زيارة المجلس لاتشميادزين، حيث مقر الكنيسة الارمينية الارثوذكسية،  “لها اهمية كبيرة بالنسبة الينا، خصوصا ان الكنائس التي تخدم في اوستراليا  اصلولها من الشرق الاوسط، وكثر من رجال الدين والمؤمنين في كنائسنا هم  ابناء المنطقة وبناتها”.
 واسترجع العصور القديمة للمسيحية  الارمينية، ابتداء من رسالة الملك القديس أبجر الى الرب يسوع المسيح،  وتبشير التلميذين تداوس وبرثلماوس في ارمينيا، واهتداء الملك تيريداتس  الثالث ومعموديته على يد القديس غريغوريوس المنور… مع الاشارة الى ان  الارمن كانوا الاوائل الذين تلقوا المسيحية. “امور كثيرة تذكرنا بهذا  الماضي المجيد، ولا يمكننا سوى ان نتوق الى وحدة القلب والفكر، والتي هي  صفة اساسية تميز شعب الله”، على ما اضاف.
 رغبة لدى المجلس، وعبّر عنها رباط قائلا:  “ايا يكن الوضع الذي كان في الماضي، نحن ورثة هذا الادراك ان ما يجمعنا  أكثر بكثير مما يفرق بيننا، خصوصا بين تلك الكنائس التي تحمل بكل ثقة صفة  الرسولية… واملنا جاد، في ان تواصل قداستك، كما فعلت، مسيرة اسلافك، حتى  يجتمع في ذلك يوم- يوم صنعه الرب- جميع الذين يدعون بكمال الإيمان الذي  سلموه الى القديسين، حول مذبح واحد، ويتشاركون في خبز الحياة الوحيد وكأس  الخلاص الوحيدة”.
 في ختام الكلمة، قدّم رباط الى البطريرك  كاريكين الثاني هدية، باسم المجلس، عبارة عن درع تقديرية تذكارية، اضافة  الى تبرع مالي “علامة صغيرة على تضامننا مع الكنيسة الارمينية والمؤمنين  فيها”.
 الجلسة مع الكاثوليكوس كاريكين امتدت  أكثر. “اللا عدالة” تجاه الابادة الارمينية حضرت، وشملت جولة الافق توحيد  الاحتفال بعيد الفصح، التعاون المسكوني، وايضا التغييرات السياسية في  ارمينيا، ووضع الكنيسة الارمينية وانتشارها.
 باللقاء مع الكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني،  يتوّج وفد اساقفة المجلس “زيارته التضامنية” لأرمينيا وشعبها وكنيستها،  بدعوة من الكنيسة الرسولية الأرمينية الأرثوذكسية. انطباع جيد ساد في  الارجاء. “هذا اللقاء مهم جدا”، على قول الاب نخول. في قراءة له، “اللقاء  حقق نوعا من التقارب بين كل الكنائس والكاثوليكوس كاريكين الثاني، خصوصا  قبل نحو 3 اشهر على زيارته لاوستراليا (ت2 2018). وهذا التقارب سيكسر حكما  اي حواجز قد تكون موجودة، اكانت معلومة ام غير معلومة”.
 من خلال الحديث المشترك الذي شهده اللقاء،  وكلمتي الكاثوليكوس كاريكين ورئيس المجلس المطران رباط، “بدا واضحا ان ما  يجمع الكنائس الشرقية اكثر بكثير مما يفرق بينها”، على ما اضاف، “لان اي  خلاف يمكن ان يكون حصل في الماضي- ولا تزال آثاره موجودة حتى اليوم- ليس  سوى خلاف على الالفاظ. هذا الخلاف تتخطاه عالم اليوم، لان لقاء القلب الذي  هو لقاء الايمان بالمسيح الذي يكشف للناس ارادته، اهم بكثير من ذلك”.
 والملاحظ ايضا ضمن هذه الاجواء، ان  “الرغبة واضحة في تذليل العقبات التي تمنع ان تحتفل الكنائس بالفصح في موعد  واحد”. وتدارك نخول: “هذه الارادة اصبحت جامعة. ويبقى ان يحدد القيمون على  هذا الملف تقنيا كيفية تحقيق هذه الامنية. وهذا ما لمح اليه الكاثوليكوس  في كلامه”.
 قبل يومين، انطلق وفد المجلس في مهمته  الارمينية. انها رحلته التضامنية الخامسة، بعد العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر.  لقاءات وجولات بدأها منذ وصوله الى اتشميادزين، وتشمل مؤسسات إنسانية من  مياتم ودور مسنّين وغيرها “للمشاركة عن قرب في هموم وأوجاع الأقل  والمتألمين والفقراء والمعوزين والأيتام من أبناء البلاد، وتقديم بعض  المساعدات المالية اليهم، والتي جُمعت من بعض المحسنين من أبناء وبنات  الكنائس الشرقية الرسولية في أوستراليا ونيوزيلاندا”.
 وهناك ايضا محطات اخرى مع شخصيات سياسية  وديبلوماسية، ابرزها مع رئيس الوزراء الارميني نيكول باشينيان، ليلامس  الوفد ايضا المسار الوطني والسياسي لهذه البلاد التي تناضل من اجل مستقبل  افضل لأجيالها.

 جنبا الى جنب
 برنامج يومي مشترك ينطلق فيه الاساقفة كل  يوم كرفاق درب أصبحوا أصدقاء يحلو لهم العمل معاً. تَلاق جميل يفتح الشهية  على احاديث جامعة، على تبادل للآراء، على تقارب مسكوني في أحلى أوجهه.  شهادة يقدمونها كلما ساروا معا، ودخلوا معا، وجلسوا معا…
 في متحف الابادة الارمينية، وقفوا جنبا  الى جنب، متأملين، مطرقين، رافعين الصلاة لراحة نفوس عشرات آلاف ضحايا  الابادة الارمن. هناك، وضعوا اكليلا عند النصب الشاهق، وزهورا امام الشعلة  المشتعلة دائما. خطوة خطوة، عادوا اكثر من مئة عام الى الابادة. تعرفوا الى  وجوه أطفال ونساء ورجال محطمة بالالم والخيبة والجوع، واستعادوا ماضي  ثقيلا جدا. صارحتهم المرشدة بشعورها. “الاعتراف بالابادة راحة جزئية فقط.  بالطبع هو مهم، لكن اي شيء لن يعيد هؤلاء الضحايا الى ارضهم واهلهم”.
 الجولة انتهت بدرع تذكارية قدمها المجلس  الى المتدف. كلمة باسمه وجهها الاب نخول. “لقد جئنا إلى هذا المكان  خُشّعاً، لنتذكر معكم فترة أليمة من تاريخكم، قدّمتم خلالها أعداداً كبيرة  من الشهداء على أيدي إرهابيين قتلة توافقوا على إبادتكم، لكنهم بدلا من  ذلك، دفعوكم إلى أن تزدادوا قوة وعزيمة في الدفاع عن وجودكم والإتحاد مع  بعضكم البعض، فأفرزت محاولةُ إبادتكم أمّةً عظيمة تعيشُ حرّةً مستقلّةً في  وطنٍ يليقُ بكم”.
 واضاف: “جئنا نقف معكم اليوم لنعلن معاً  بأننا نرفضُ أن نموت مرتين. ففي المرّة الأولى طُعنّا غدراً في الظهر،  لكننا هذه المرّة لن يغدرَنا مجدداً العدوّ القاتل الذي يأتينا متستّراً  بملاك النور، إذا غُدرنا في المرّة الأولى بقوة السلاح، سننتصر هذه المرة  بقوّة الوعي والتنبّه لفخاخ العدو الساعي إلى إبادة قيمنا الإنسانية  والروحية والأخلاقية والعائلية ووحدتنا الوطنية في وجه التدخلات الخارجية  وسلطة المال”. واختتم: “نصلي معكم اليوم مجددين ثقتَنا بالرب يسوع أول  الشهداء، ومتيقّنين بأن لا سلطة لأحد على محو الحقيقة، وبأنه ستكون لها في  النهاية كلمةُ الفصل”.
 محطة اخرى حملت الى الضيوف الاساقفة وجها  مختلفا من ارمينيا. في مكتبة الكتب الاثرية والمخطوطات القديمة، جالوا في  عنابر التاريخ القديم جدا، الى اكثر من 1500 عام من القصص والابداعات  البشرية في الكتابة والشعر والدين والفن…    “.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يدشن نصبًا تذكاريًّا لمجازر الإبادة السريانية "سيفو" - تامبا*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/




 بتاريخ 28 تموز 2018، دشّن قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني نصبًا تذكاريًّا لشهداء مجازر الإبادة  السريانية سيفو، وذلك في الباحة الخارجية لكنيسة مار أثناسيوس في تامبا  بأميركا.
 حضر التدشين أصحاب النيافة الأحبار  الأجلاء المطارنة: مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق، النائب البطريركي في شرقي  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، مار إقليميس أوجين قبلان، النائب البطريركي في  غربي الولا܏يات المتحدة الأميركية، مار ديوسقوروس بنيامين أطاش، النائب  البطريركي في السويد، مار يوستينوس بولس سفر، النائب البطريركي في زحلة  والبقاع، ومار موريس عمسيح، مطران الجزيرة والفرات، إلى جانب لفيف من  الكهنة وأعضاء مجلس رعية مار أثناسيوس.
 أقام قداسته الخدمة الخاصة بالشهداء عند النصب سائلاً شفاعة الشهداء الذين قدّموا حياتهم من أجل المسيح، وخاصّةً شهداء سيفو.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2018)

*رئيس إيطاليا يزور النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك الأرمني/

 رئيس إيطاليا سيرجيو ماداريللا الذي يقوم  بزيارة رسمية الى أرمينيا، قام برفقة رئيس جمهورية أرمينيا أرمين سركيسيان  وعقيلته بزيارة الى النصب اتذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية.


ووضع الرئيس والوفد المرافق الورود ووقفوا دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية إجلالاً لأرواح الشهداء الأرمن.


كما قام الرئيس الإيطالي بغرس شجيرة في حديقة الذاكرة.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2018)

*بيان المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بيوم الشهيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بــيـــــان
 في السابع من آب، نحتفي بذكرى الشهيد  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، يوم نقف فيه اجلالا وتقديسا لأرواح الذين بذلوا  اغلى ما يملكون، لتبقى امتهم مرفوعة الجبين بين كل الأمم، يوم نتمنى فيه  أن نتمم ما طمح اليه شهداؤنا الأبرار، ونجسده على الواقع، يوم استذكار لما  سبق السابع من آب من مذابح وإبادات جماعية تخللتها هجرات متعددة من أرض  الآباء والأجداد، فمنذ سقوط كياننا السياسي في  نينوى وآشور في 612 ق . م   وبابل في 539 ق. م، والى اليوم، شعبنا كان في ترحال وتهجير وتهميش وقتل،  وزاد كل ذلك في القرنين الماضيين، فمذابح بدرخان بيك، وسفر بلك وطور عبدين،  قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى، كانت محطات ظلامية في التاريخ الإنساني، ولم  يكتفوا بذلك، فكانت سميل 1933 وصوريا 1969 وكنيسة النجاة 2010 وسهل نينوى  2014، والإغتيالات والتهجير داخل وخارج الوطن، كلها بغاية كسر ارادة هذا  الشعب،  نعم هكذا خططوا وهكذا نفذوا، متناسين بأن إرادة الشعوب لا تقهر.
 نقول للجميع إننا في استذكار هذا اليوم لا  نعزي بعضنا بعضا فقط ، بقدر ما نثبت بأنه زمن التحديات والصمود وفاءا  للدماء الزكية التي اسيلت وروت ارض بيث نهرين، دفاعا عن الوجود والهوية  والإنسانية.
 ليكن الإحتفاء بهذه الذكرى حافزا للتمسك  والنضال المستمر بما آمن به من سبقنا من مبادئ قومية وإنسانية وترسيخ  السلام بين ابناء الوطن الواحد، فالوطن هو الخيمة التي نستظل بها جميعا.
 ليكن الإحتفاء بهذه المناسبة حافزا لمؤسساتنا السياسية والدينية، لتوحيد المواقف والرؤى وتحديد الأولويات والصفوف.
 ليكن الإحتفاء بهذه المناسبة دافعا لعدم الإنجرار وراء سياسات عزل شعبنا عن محيطه الوطني، لغايات ضيقة جدا.
 وبهذه الذكرى المؤلمة يؤكد المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، تمسكه ونضاله لتحقيق ما استطاع شعبنا من تثبيته  في مسودة دستور اقليم كوردستان العراق والمتمثل بالمادة (35) والتي تنص  على حقنا بالحكم الذاتي، وبما تم طرحه من استحداث محافظة سهل نينوى، وما  يتطلبه ذلك من اجراءات قانونية وادارية تقرها الحكومة الإتحادية بضمنها  المشاركة الفعالة لأبناء شعبنا في الجانب الأمني والإقتصادي والإداري  والصناعي وغيرها.
 كما يؤكد إن التجاوزات على أملاك شعبنا  وأراضيه في المناطق الخاضعة اداريا للحكومة الإتحادية وبضمنها سهل نينوى  عموما وفي اقليم كوردستان العراق خصوصا، بهذه الحجة أو تلك، هي نقاط سلبية،  علينا جميعا التعاون لأنهائها بالطرق القانونية والسبل المشروعة لعدم  استغلال ذلك من البعض لتشويه العلاقات التاريخية والمصيرية مع الشعوب  العراقية.   
 نأمل من بقية اخوتنا في الوطن، أن يتفهموا  بأننا لسنا وافدين هنا، إننا شعب أصيل، باني اكبر حضارات الشرق في الماضي،  واليوم أيضا نحن في مقدمة صفوف بناة الوطن، لذا نطالب بتثبيت ما تعرض له  شعبنا تاريخيا، كغيره من شعوب الوطن في ديباجة الدستور العراقي وتعديل  تسمية شعبنا بما يثبت وحدته القومية، وإعتبار السابع من آب من كل عام يوما  للشهيد الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والإحتفاء به رسميا اقتداءا بالدستور  وبقانون العطل الرسمية في اقليم كوردستان العراق .   
           المجد والخلود لشهداء امتنا عبر التاريخ

     المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
                 7/8/2018

​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2018)

*بمناسبة الذكرى 85 لنكبة سميل ... اعلان من اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بمناسبة الذكرى 85 لنكبة سميل (يوم الشهيد شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري) يقيم اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان النشاطين ادناه:-
 - وقفة استذكارية بجانب متحف التراث السرياني بعنكاوا في تمام الساعة الـ 10 من صباح يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 7 آب 2018.
 - برنامج تأبيني على قاعة المتحف في عنكاوا في تمام الساعة الـ 7 من مساء يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 7 آب 2018.
 حضوركم يشرفنا ... الدعوة عامة للجميع.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*بالصور .. قداس بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري / سميل - دهوك*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري ٢٠١٨/٨/٧ أقيم في كنيسة أم الشهداء بسميل- دهوك  قداس ترأسه الخوري  اسقف فليبوس داود وعاونه القس ابرم  راعي الكنيسة، وبحضور عضوا المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري خوشابا نمرود و وليم كورش، وبحضور جمع  غفير من ابناء شعبنا المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*7آب .. يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري*




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*بيان لمناسبة يوم الشهيد في 7 آب 2018*




 عشتارتيفي كوم/

   يستذكر شعبنا في السابع من آب من كل عام  يوم الشهيد الآشوري الذي ارتبط استذكاره بمحطة مهمة ومؤلمة من تاريخه  المعاصر وتلك هي مذابح سميل التي ارتكبت بحقه عام 1933 وراح ضحيتها الآلاف  من أبناء شعبنا كنتيجة مأساوية للسياسة العنصرية التي مارستها الحكومة  العراقية آنذاك تجاه هذا الشعب المسالم المطالب بحقوقه المشروعة، وكحلقة  جديدة من الجرائم المرتكبة بحقه.. حيث سبقتها سيفو 1915 ولحقت بها صورية  1969 وكنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد 2010 ومن ثم جرائم (داعش) الإرهابي 2014.
 وإذ تمر هذا العام الذكرى الخامسة  والثمانين لمذبحة سميل فتتزامن أيضا مع الذكرى الرابعة لمأساة تهجير شعبنا  الكلدوآشوري السرياني من أراضيه التاريخية في الموصل وسهل نينوى والخابور  على يد تنظيم (داعش) الإرهابي، وكذلك تهجير الشعب الإيزيدي الشقيق ولا سيما  من سنجار. فإنها تأتي في ظل أجواء تشهد استمرارا للمعاناة والضيقات  وسياسات الإقصاء والتهميش بحقه وغبن حقوقه المشروعة سواء على مستوى عموم  العراق أو في إقليم كوردستان العراق.
 هذا بالإضافة إلى التباطؤ والتلكؤ في  إعادة إعمار ما دمره الظلاميون في مناطق شعبنا التي كان قد استباحها  الإرهاب، فضلا عن تهميش حقوق شعبنا السياسية المتمثلة بالشراكة الحقيقية  والمساهمة في صنع القرار، إذ شهد الجميع وبكل وضوح الالتفاف والاستحواذ على  مقاعد كوتا شعبنا في الانتخابات النيابية العراقية الأخيرة في 12 إيار  2018 من قبل الكتل الكبيرة المتنفذة سواء في بغداد أو إقليم كوردستان  العراق، ما أدى إلى إفراغ هذه الكوتا من المعنى والغاية التي وُضعت من  أجلها. فضلا عن رفض رئاسة برلمان الإقليم إدراج مشروع قانون تعديل كوتا  شعبنا في الإقليم لتجنب تكرار ما حدث في الانتخابات الاتحادية.. الأمر الذي  أدى بعدد من تنظيمات شعبنا وجمع من الجماهير للمشاركة يوم 30 تموز 2018 في  وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى برلمان الإقليم بهذا الشأن.
 أما على صعيد ساحتنا القومية، ففي الوقت  الذي نحتفي فيه بهذه المناسبة.. يحز فينا ضعف مستوى الفعل القومي لمختلف  مؤسسات شعبنا وذلك بسبب التشرذم والانقسام الحاصل داخل بيتنا القومي، ما  أدى إلى عدم ارتقاء أداؤنا القومي بشكل عام إلى مستوى طموح قضيتنا  ومتطلباتها نحو نيل حقوق شعبنا المشروعة.
 لذلك فإننا في حزب أبناء النهرين.. وإذ  تمر علينا هذه الذكرى الأليمة، نتطلع بأن تكون حافزا مهما في هذه المرحلة  الدقيقة التي يمر بها شعبنا لمراجعة الذات وتوحيد الجهد القومي بعيدا عن  تدخلات الأيادي الغريبة التي تعبث بإرادة شعبنا وقراره المستقل.
 المجد والخلود لشهدائنا الأبرار.
 المجد والخلود لشهداء الحرية والإنسانية في كل مكان.

 حزب أبناء النهرين
 7 آب 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي: السـابع مـن آب ذكـرى الشـهداء الآشـوريـين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تحيـة واحـترام

 كمـا نلاحظ في كل صفحة من صفحات التـاريخ  بأنه (أي التاريخ) مجبول بدماء شـهدائنا الأبرار الذين اسـتشـدوا دفاعاً عن  هويتهم القومية والمسـيحية.
 المسـيرة لم تنتـه بعـد، كمـا لاحظنا فـي  السـنوات الماضيـة كيف تعرض شـعبنـا للقتل والإبادة وكل ذلك مـن أجل تركـه  قسـراً أرض آبائه وأجـداده.
 يقولون بأن الله يجـرب دائماً مَـن يحبه أكـثر، ولكن يارب، إلـى مـتى سـتسـتمر هذه التجـارب؟
 لقد ورد في الكتاب المقدس بأن آشـور عصـا يـدي، ولكن يارب، إلـى مـتى هـذه المآسـي والويـلات؟
 كما سـمعتم، إذا الأولاد سـكتوا فإن الحجـارة سـتصرخ. ولكن الحجـارة ملّت من الصـراخ والأولاد لم يسـتيقظـوا بعـد.
 والجـواب على الأسـئلة أعـلاه متعلق بمدى عمل ونشـاط كل شـابة وشـاب آشـوري.
 فالافتخـار بالماضي غير كافٍ، ولن يوصلنا  إلى طريق الخـلاص، فعلينا أن نكون حذرين ومتيقظين ونتعلم من تجارب الماضي  لئـلا نكون لعبـة بأيـدي الغـرباء.
 علينا الابتعـاد عن كل ما يفرقنـا والعمل من أجل وحدة صفوفنا لمواجهة أعـداء الأمة الآشـورية.
 لقد تأسس الاتحاد الآشـوري العـالمـي من  أجل الوحدة بين أبنـاء شـعبنـا ككـل. علينا أن نعمل معـاً من أجل حلحلة كل  العقـد التي هي السـبب في تشـتتنا وتفرقتنا، ففي وحدتنا تكمن قوتنا  وبالتالي المقدرة على الصمود.

 المجد والخلود لشـهدائنا الأبـرار.

 المخلص لكم
 يوناثن بت كوليا
 السـكرتـير العـام فـي الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي 
 ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨/ظ¨/ظ¦


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2018)

*اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يقيم برنامجا تأبينيا بيوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 مساء الثلاثاء 7 أب اغسطس الحالي اقام  اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان برنامجا تأبينيا بيوم الشهيد الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري،  وفي بداية البرنامج الذي اقيم على قاعة متحف التراث  السرياني في عنكاوا رحب عريف الحفل الاعلامي شليمون داود بالحضور ثم وقفوا  جميعا دقيقة صمت اجلالا واكراما لارواح شهداء شعبنا بعد ذلك قام جوق كنيسة  ماركوركيس  الاشورية بتقديم تراتيل عدة بهذه المناسبة.
 ثم القى رئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب  السريان روند بولص كلمة رحب بالحضور الكرام وقال في حديثه نصلي ونطلب   لشهداء شعبنا الرحمة والغفران بهذه المناسبة الاليمة ولم ننسى ايضا ذكرى  الهجرة المؤلمة 2014 لابناء شعبنا التهجير القسري من بلداتهم التاريخية  بلدات سهل نينوى ومدينة الموصل التي كانت ليلة مظلمة ونزحوا جميعا الى  اقليم كوردستان ، كما القى عدد من الشعراء وهم كل من شاكر سيفو ونينب  لاماسو وزهير بردى وجميل الجميل والشاعرة بروين شمعون قصائد شعرية بهذه  المناسبة الاليمة وفي الختام تم عرض فلم وثائقي خاص بمناسبة بيوم الشهيد من  انتاج قناة عشتار الفضائية .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2018)

*أحتفاء بيوم الشهيد الاشوري / بيرسفي *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أسيت يلده خائي

 بتاريخ ٧ _٨_٢٠١٨ الثلاثاء صباحا أقيم  قداس الاهي في كنيسة مار افرايم - بيرسفي بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الاشوري. ترأس  القداس القس شمعون موشي والشماس ادم دنخا وبعد انتهاء القداس قاموا بوضع  اكاليل الزهور على قبر القس الشهيد شمعون شليمون زيا في دير مار موشي في  جلك والذي اغتيل غدرا على أيدي النظام السابق. ل يرحمه الله ويسكنه جنات  الخلد.
 وفِي مساء  نفس الْيَوْمَ وبرعاية اتحاد  النساء الأشوري واتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدو آشوري اقيمت مراسيم احتفاء  بسيطة على المستوى المحلي وحفلة تأبينية، حيث قدمت السيدة خزالي قريو كلمة  الترحيب وبعدها الوقوف دقيقة صمت على ارواح الشهداء شهداءنا القوميين  والدينيين ثم تحدث القس شمعون موشي عن المذبحة واسبابها المزيفة لنعلّم  اطفالنا ماذا جرى لأجدادنا على ان يتعالى صوتنا للعالم أجمع  والظلم الذي  حل بشعبنا وبعدها تعددت فقرات جميلة وكلمات محزنة ثم قدموا تمثيلية قصيرة  على مذبحة سيميل، وبعدها ألقاء الشعر من قبل طالباتنا الماهرات. 
 المجد والخلود لشهداء امتنا، تحية لدماء ارتوت الارض من حبهم وأصالتهم لرسم خارطة البقاء على ارض اجدادنا دماء الانسانية.  
 يبقى اسم الآشورين مرعبا لعقولهم 
 تحية لكل ام لكل اب لكل بيت قدم شهيدا من اجل ان يعيش غيره بأمان


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2018)

*مدير المرصد الآشوري يحاضر في ذكرى الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في نورشوبينغ*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قال المدير التنفيذي للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق  الانسان جميل دياربكرلي ان من نقيم تذكارهم اليوم من ابناء شعبنا فيهم  السوري والعراقي والتركي والايراني واللبناني، وموزعين على كل كنائس شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح ذاته لماذا لا نكون على  مستوى تضحيات هؤلاء، ولماذا لا نلتف جميعا حول شهادتهم وتضحياتهم، دون ان  ندخل في سجالات وجدالات بيزنطية ذات مفاهيم حزبية وعشائرية ومذهبية ضيقة   تفرغ تضحيات شهدائنا من مضامينها ومعانيها السامية. مضيفاً أن الوحدة  القومية والكنسية هي السلاح الافضل لوضع حد لحالة التخبط التي نعيشها  اليوم، وبالتالي نحصن شعبنا من جعله لقمة سائغة في فم طغاة هذا الزمان.

 جاء كلامه هذا خلال الاحتفالية بذكرى  شهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري التي دعى أليها النادي الثقافي  الآثوري في مدينة نورشوبينغ السويدية يوم الاحد المصادف في 12 اب / اغسطس  2018 بحضور عدد من ابناء شعبنا يتقدمهم ممثلين عن مؤسسات شعبنا الكنسية  والحزبية والاجتماعية.

 وقد تضمن البرنامج الذي قدمته الشابتان  اورنينا بارحنكو وريتا يونان، فقرات شعر باللغة السريانية القاها الاستاذ  غسان الحنو، واغاني قومية من وحي المناسبة قدمها الاستاذ يعقوب شنكو  والسيدة اليزابيت نيسون، قد شارك الاب القس صليبا مالكي كاهن رعية مار  كبرئيل للسريان الارثوذكس بصلاة على ارواح شهداء شعبنا.

 وبدوره القى الناشط السياسي سعيد نيسون  رئيس مجلس ادارة النادي الثقافي الآثوري في نورشوبينغ كلمة باللغة السويدية  ركز فيها على معاني الشهادة، وضرورة تكاتف ابناء شعبنا في هذه المرحلة  الصعبة التي تمر عليهم في الوطن والمهجر. وفي ختام كلمته قدم درع النادي   للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان ممثلاً بمديره التنفيذي جميل دياربكرلي  كعربون شكر وتقدير على الدور الذي يلعبه المرصد في خدمة قضايا شعبنا في  منطقة الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

*وزراء خارجية رواندا والغابون بزيارة الى النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك عربي/

 قامت وزيرة خارجية رواندا لويز  موشيكيفابو، ووزير خارجية الغابون ووزير الفرانكوفونية والتكامل الإقليمي  ريجي أيمونغول بزيارة الى النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية، رافقهما  معاون وزير الخارجية الأرميني أشود هوفاكيميان.
 ووضع الوفد أكاليل الورود، ووقفوا دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية اجلالاً لأرواح الشهداء الأرمن.
 وجال أعضاء الوفد أرجاء متحف الإبادة، وتعرفوا على مقتنياته، برفقة المديرة المؤقتة نارينيه ماركاريان.
 وسجل وزيرا الخارجية كلمة في السجل الذهبي للزوار، كما قاما بغرس شجيرة الصداقة في حديقة الذاكرة.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (24 أغسطس 2018)

رحم الله البطل مصطفى كمال أتاتورك الذي خلص تركيا و الشرق الأوسط والعالم العربي من الخلافة العثمانية الإرهابية


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)

*أنجيلا ميركل تزور نصب شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية في يريفان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 زارت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل نصب شهداء الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في واحدة من أهم محطاتها في العاصمة الأرمنية التي تزورها حاليا (24 آب / أغسطس 2018).
 وكان برفقة المستشارة الألمانية وزير خارجية أرمينيا زوهراب مناتساكانيان وعمدة يريفان بالنيابة كامو أريان، وقد وضعت المستشارة الألمانية الزهور أمام الشعلة الأبدية.
 تطرّقت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل  إلى زيارتها لتسيتسرناكابيرد وتكريمها ذكرى ضحايا الأبادة الأرمنية في في  مؤتمر صحفي مع رئيس الوزراء الأرمني نيكول باشينيان وقالت ميركل: "لقد كنت  في زيارتي لتسيتسرناكابيرد ضمن  روح القرار الذي تبناه البرلمان الألماني،  حيث أدليت بتكريمي، هذه ليست قضية قانونية بالنسبة لي".
 كما أكدت  ميركل: "نحن ندرك حقيقة حجم المأساة الحاصلة في عام 1915، ما حدث للشعب  الأرمني رهيب ولا ينبغي أن ننسى هذه الحقيقة ولدينا مساهمتنا في هذه  الثقافة".
 وكانت قد وصلت ميركل إلى أرمينيا في زيارة رسمية اليوم في 24 أغسطس.
 ويُذكر أنه في 15 يونيو 2005 اعتمد البرلمان الألماني قراراً بالاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية. وفي 23 أبريل 2015 وأصدر الرئيس الألماني يواخيم غاوك بياناً حول الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية،  بينما في 2 يونيو 2016 تبنى البوندستاغ قراراً بشأن الإعتراف الإبادة  الجماعية وانضمت بها ألمانيا رسميا إلى قائمة الدول المعترفة بحقيقة الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.


[YOUTUBE]5E1y2_HaOEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2018)

*ميركل في إتشميادزين تلتقي كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 التقى كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل قبل ساعات من مغادرتها أرمينيا التي وصلت إليها في زيارة رسمية استغرقت يومين.
 أثناء اللقاء أعرب الكاثوليكوس عن أمله في أن تعطي زيارة المستشارة الألمانية لأرمينيا دفعة جديدة لتنمية العلاقات بين البلدين كما اطلعها على التغيرات السياسية التي حدثت في أرمينيا  خلال أشهر الربيع وما تبعها من نتائج ملموسة على أرض الواقع منذ ذلك  الحين. كما أعرب الكاثوليكوس عن امتنانه للشعب الألماني لاعتراف برلمانهم  رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 من جانبها، أعربت ميركل عن سعادتها لكونها  أول مستشار ألمانيا تزور أرمينيا ومقر الكنيسة الأرمنية في إتشميادزين  مؤكدة في الوقت عينه أن ألمانيا ترغب بالفعل أن تكون صديقة وشريكة لأرمينيا  وهي على استعداد تام لتوسيع الشراكة معها في جميع المجالات.. منوهة في  الوقت عينه عن إمتنانها لقبول أرمينيا عشرات الألاف من السوريين على  أراضيها.
 كما تمت مناقشة التعاون بين الكنيسة  الرسولية الأرمينية والكنائس الكاثوليكية والإنجيلية في ألمانيا تبادل  الجانبان الآراء بشأن الوضع الحالي فيما يتعلق بصراع ناكورني كاراباخ،  وحقوق الأقليات في تركيا.
 أخيرا قدم الكاثوليكوس إلى المستشار الألمانية كتابًا عن تدمير الكنوز الأرمينية التاريخية والثقافية والروحية في أذربيجان.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2018)

*كيف جرت وقائع إبادة الأتراك للأرمن بأضنة سنة 1909؟*







صورة لإحدى عمليات إعدام الأرمن التي قادتها القوات العثمانية بأضنة​ 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- العربية نت/

 في حدود عام 1908 عاشت الدولة العثمانية على وقع ثورة تموز/يوليو والتي قادتها جمعية الشباب الأتراك (تعرف أيضا باسم تركيا الفتاة).
 وفي الأثناء نجحت هذه الثورة في الحد من  سلطة السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني والذي فقد تدريجيا العديد من  صلاحياته عقب إقرار العمل بالمشروطية الثانية بعد أن ظل الدستور العثماني  معلقاً لمدة قاربت الثلاثين عاما.
 وبالتزامن مع ذلك سعد الأرمن بعودة العمل  بالدستور بعد عقود طويلة من حكم عبد الحميد الثاني المطلق والذي قاد خلاله  ما عرف بالمذابح الحميدية أثناء العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر والتي  أسفرت عن مقتل مئات الآلاف من الأرمن. وعلى إثر تلقيهم لوعود بالمساواة مع  بقية أهالي الدولة العثمانية نظّم الأرمن المسيحيون صفوفهم ليساهموا  تدريجيا في إنشاء تيارات سياسية دعمت بشكل واضح الحكومة الجديدة.
 وفي الأثناء مرت الدولة العثمانية خلال  الفترة التالية بفترة عصيبة شهدت أثناءها مجموعة من الأحداث السيئة التي  ساهمت في اندلاع الثورة المضادة.
 فعلى إثر حادثة استقلال بلغاريا خلال شهر  تشرين الأول/أكتوبر سنة 1908 وغياب التنسيق داخل البرلمان تزايد تأثير  التيار المحافظ والمتشدد بالقسطنطينية حيث لعب طلبة مدارس الشريعة والأئمة  المتشددون دورا هاما في تأجيج غضب الرأي العام وعدد من عناصر الجيش لترتفع  على إثر ذلك أصوات مطالبة بإلغاء الدستور وتطبيق الشريعة والقضاء على مكاسب  الثورة وإعادة السلطة المطلقة لعبد الحميد الثاني.
 وفي حدود شهر أبريل/نيسان سنة 1909، شهدت  القسطنطينية تحركاً شعبياً تسبب في إزاحة الحكومة بشكل مؤقت وتعليق العمل  بالدستور ومنح الصلاحيات المطلقة لعبد الحميد الثاني. استمرت الثورة  المضادة لفترة وجيزة.
 فمع حلول يوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر  إبريل/نيسان سنة 1909 تمكن فيلق قوات الاحتياط الحادي عشر بسالونيك بقيادة  الجنرال محمود شوكت باشا، المدعوم من قبل جمعية الاتحاد والترقي من السيطرة  على القسطنطينية ليتم على إثر ذلك إعادة العمل بالدستور وليجبر عبد الحميد  الثاني على التنازل عن العرش لصالح شقيقه محمد الخامس.
 وفي خضم هذه الأحداث وبالتزامن مع انتشار  أخبار الثورة المضادة، ظهرت بمنطقة أضنة إشاعة حول استعداد الأرمن  المسيحيين للتمرد على السلطة العثمانية لتشهد عقب ذلك هذه المنطقة أحداث  عنف دامية بين الأتراك والأرمن سقط في بدايتها قتلى من كلا الطرفين.
 ال الفترة التالية وعقب حصولهم على  الأسلحة من قبل السلطات المحلية وتواجد عدد من المرتزقة إلى جانبهم، تمكن  الأتراك من مهاجمة القرى الأرمينية بأضنة لتشهد المنطقة على إثر ذلك تزايدا  في حدة أعمال العنف وارتفاع عدد القتلى الأرمن الذين لم يتردد كثير منهم  في الفرار نحو القنصلية الأميركية بإسكندرونة والمدن الساحلية بعد ورود  أنباء عن تواجد عدد من السفن الحربية الفرنسية والبريطانية في انتظارهم.
 تسببت أعمال العنف بأضنة في مقتل ما بين  20 و30 ألفا من الأرمن وخراب عدد هام من مدنهم التي دمر بعضها بشكل تام حيث  لم يتردد الأتراك الغاضبون في إحراق المدارس والكنائس الأرمينية ونهب  محتوياتها فضلا عن ذلك جاء تدخل الجيش العثماني متأخرا حيث حاولت القوات  العثمانية الحد من شدة أعمال العنف على مدار أيام عديدة قبل أن تنجح في ذلك  خلال الأيام الأخيرة من شهر أبريل/نيسان سنة 1909 وبالتزامن مع ذلك اتهم  الفرنسيون والبريطانيون العثمانيين بالتخاذل خلال تدخلهم بالمنطقة ومناصرة  المتعصبين الأتراك.
 وخلال الفترة التالية فشلت التحقيقات في  إدانة الأطراف المتسببة في الإبادة كما رفضت السلطات العثمانية الإقرار  بوقوع المذبحة لتتهم على إثر ذلك جمعية الشباب الأتراك باحتضان قوميين  أتراك متعصبين ومواصلة سياسة إبادة الأرمن التي لم يتردد في اعتمادها  السلطان السابق عبد الحميد الثاني.








السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني








صورة لأحد أحياء الأرمن المدمرة بأضنة سنة 1909


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2018)

موضوع رهيب ... 
و اسمع القصص من الجاليه الأرمنية الى موجوده فى مصر ....
أشكرك


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رهيب ...
> و اسمع القصص من الجاليه الأرمنية الى موجوده فى مصر ....
> أشكرك






*وفي العراق هناك الاكثر من هذه القصص*

*ميرسي كتير يا حبو على التواصل الكريم*

*دمتي بكل خير وعز وبركة*

*تحياتي وتقديري لكم*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

*أرمينيا المسيحية.. حكاية انبعاث أمة ودرس في الصمود*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/




 شهادة من تلك الارض المتجددة التي هزمت  الموت. “في ارمينيا، نشهد انبعاثا حقيقيا للايمان المسيحي”، وهو أمر يسعد  جدا المسؤول عن العلاقات الخارجية والبروتوكول في الكنيسة الارمينية  الارثوذكسية في ارمينيا رئيس الاساقفة ناثان. “يمكن القول ان كنيستنا، وهي  احدى اقدم الكنائس المسيحية، قد تكون اليوم، من خلال عدد مؤمنيها وكهنتها،  احدى اكثر الكنائس شبابا”.
 جلسة مع رئيس الاساقفة ناثان، ودرس في  تاريخ الأرمن وصمودهم وعنادهم. تاريخ “قديم جدا” لشعب وكنيسة بعمر أرض  خصبة، اول بلد في العالم اتخذ المسيحية ديانة له (301). والخلاصة الاولية  عبرة ان “مسيرة الكنيسة الارمينية ومصيرها مثال لاعجوبة الهية، اعجوبة في  الايمان”، على قوله. يفتح الجروح الارمينية تجاه اللاعدالة والاضطهاد،  ويصارح بالكثير، موجها رسالة الى العالم. “فقط معا… نغيّر”.
 خسائر وتحديات
 اولا، الكنيسة في ارمينيا في “وضع جيد”  حاليا، بتعبيره. يلتفت الى الماضي القريب، ويقف عند محطة غيّرت وجه الأمّة:  “ابادة الارمن” خلال القرن العشرين. “خلال هذه الابادة، تكبدت الكنيسة  الارمينية خسائر كبيرة جدا، وخسرت آلاف الكنائس، مؤمنين وصروحا. خسرت ايضا  آلافا من رجال الاكليروس، واساقفة وكهنة ورؤساء اساقفة قُتِلوا او  هُجِّروا”، على ما يقول.
 ضربة جديدة أخرى، موجعة. “بعد الابادة،  وقعت ارمينيا تحت سيطرة الشيوعية، كمنطقة خاضعة للاتحاد السوفياتي. وحصلت  ايضا اضطهادات وصعوبات جديدة”، على ما يضيف. خلال هذه الحقبة، “صمدت  الكنيسة في ارمينيا، في شكل محدود جدا. والشكر لله انها لم تقفل، وكانت  تعمل ولكن بطريقة محدودة جدا”.
 اعوام صعبة انتهت بانهيار الاتحاد  السوفياتي، ونيل ارمينيا استقلالها عام 1991. “بهذا الاستقلال، واجهت  البلاد تحديات جديدة، وحقبة جديدة للكنيسة الارمينية”. ويصارح رئيس  الاساقفة ان “صعوبات كثيرة، اقتصادية وسياسية، عاناها الارمن خلال الاعوام  الـ28 الماضية، لكن لدينا ديموقراطية حاليا، وبلد يمكن ان تكون فيه الكنيسة  حرة وتحقق مهمتها الرسولية بالكامل”.
 يقرأ في مسيرة ارمينيا “تحديات جديدة”،  ولكن ايضا “تجديد الكنيسة واعادة بنائها”، مع تصميم على “بناء كنائس جديدة،  وترميم المتضررة منها، واستعادة كل الصروح التي خسرتها”. وتبقى “تنشئة  رجال دين جدد لها” في طليعة الاهتمامات. لمحة سريعة تعكس الوضع. “حاليا،  تضمّ الاكليريكية الرئيسية 120 طالباً في الكهنوت، وتؤمّن دروسا خاصة  للكهنة المتزوجين، تمتد على سنتين او 3 سنوات. وفي اكليريكية سيفان، لدينا  80 طالبا. كذلك، لدى الكنيسة مدارس خاصة، بمثابة ثانويات برعايتها، وتتمركز  في اديرة، وتضم طلابا يافعين يتم تعريفهم، عبر دروس خاصة، الى الكنيسة  وعقائدها وتقاليدها. وهؤلاء هم الطلاب المستقبليون في اكليريكيات  الكنيسة…”. احدى هذه المدارس تقع قرب المقر الرئيسي للكنيسة في اتشميادزين،  و”تضم حاليا نحو 600 طالب”، وتتمتع “ببناء جديد، عصري، حديث”.
 خلال الأعوام الـ18 او الـ19 الماضية،  رسمت الكنيسة “نحو 350 كاهنا جديدا”. “هذا الرقم جيد، لكنه ليس كافيا، لان  الحاجات تستوجب عددا اكبر من الكهنة لتلبيتها”، على قوله. ايا يكن، فان هذا  العدد يرسم ملامح كنيسة تنتعش، تستعيد حياتها وناسها وقوتها. “في ارمينيا،  نشهد انبعاثا حقيقيا للايمان. وانا سعيد للغاية بان الكنيسة تمتلىء بشباب  يأتون اليها، ليس كمتفرجين او زوار، بل كمؤمنين حقيقيين، ابناء ايمان  حقيقيين. لذلك، يمكن القول ان الكنيسة الارمينية، احدى اقدم الكنائس  المسيحية، قد تكون اليوم، من خلال عدد مؤمنيها وكهنتها، احدى اكثر الكنائس  شبابا. وهذه سعادة كبيرة، لانه لا يمكن ان تكون هناك كنيسة من دون شباب.  ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك شباب من دون كنيسة، على قول بابا الكنيسة القبطية  الارثوذكسية الانبا شنودة الثالث الراحل”. ويتدارك: “هذا هو الواقع في  ارمينيا”.
 العدالة
 كنيسة قائمة من حقبات “الموت”، مستعيدةً  شبابها، مناضلة من اجل شعبها وقضاياه، اولها “الابادة الارمينية”. نسـأل  رئيس الاساقفة عن شعور الكنيسة تجاه اي نقص في تحقيق العدالة للارمن بهذا  الخصوص، ويجيب: “اولا، عدم اعتراف كل دول، لا سيما الديموقراطية والكبيرة  منها، بالابادة الارمينية، مثال صارخ على اننا نحتاج الى عدالة أكثر.  ثانيا، عواقب هذه الابادة هائلة، بحيث ان مئة سنة ليست شيئا لعلاج هذا  الالم”.
 والألم “حقيقي”، بتعبيره. يذهب الى ابعد  من الحدود الارمينية، و”لسوء الحظ نواجه حاليا، في اماكن اخرى، ابادات  جديدة”. بالنسبة الى الكنيسة الارمينية، “الاعتراف بالابادة الارمينية يعني  منع جرائم مماثلة في العالم. لذلك سنبقى نطالب دائما بالاعتراف، ليس  بالابادة الارمينية فحسب، انما ايضا بكل الابادات الاخرى التي نشهدها”.  ويتدارك: “انه تحد كبير للانسانية. ولسوء الحظ، ليست ربما كل البلدان او  الشعوب متحدة معاً في مواجهة هذه الجرائم”.
 واقع يدرك رئيس الاساقفة ابعاده واثقاله.  ويوجه رسالة ملحة الى العالم. “فقط معا، يمكن الانسانية ان تمنع جرائم  مماثلة. فقط معا. وعلينا القيام بذلك، خصوصا المسيحيين، كما المسلمين، لان  المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكن ان يقتل انسانا آخر ابدا”.
 كيف يمكن المسيحيين الشرقيين في الكنائس  الشرقية في الشرق الاوسط، ان يساعدوا في هذا الشأن؟ يجيب: “اولا، يجب ان  نفهم ان مساعدة الآخر في الحصول على العدالة يعني ان نساعد انفسنا في  تحقيقها لنا. ونحن نحتاج الى ذلك. ولسوء الحظ، هناك نقص في العدالة في كل  مكان. كل شخص، خصوصا في الشرق الاوسط، يحتاج الى هذه العدالة”.
 خسارة مسيحيي الشرق
 مسيحيون مضطهدون في بلدانهم الشرق اوسطية،  نازحون، مهددون، خائفون… والموقف حازم. العدالة هي “لكل شخص”، على ما يشدد  ناثان. في رأيه، “من الضروري دعم المسيحيين المضطهدين، المحتاجين، اكانوا  في العراق ام سوريا ام  بيت لحم، ام في اي مكان آخر. هذا واجبنا. ان يكون المرء مسيحيا يعني ايضا  ان يصلي من اجل الآخر، من أجل بعضنا البعض. والصلاة تعني المحبة. واجبنا  اذاً المحبة. وعلينا ان نحب بعضنا البعض، كما يحبنا الآب السماوي، بلا  حدود”.
 أحوال مسيحيي الشرق يتابعها رئيس الاساقفة  باهتمام مقرون بقلق ازاء “تراجع اعدادهم وخسارتهم”. “نخسرهم حاليا لسوء  الحظ، بسبب الاوضاع السياسية احيانا، واحيانا اخرى لان الإيمان اصبح اداة  للاضطهاد، سلاحا في اللعبة السياسية. في هذه الحال، لا سيما في الشرق  الاوسط وشمال افريقيا، نخسر المسيحيين، ونراهم يهربون. وبات هناك لاجئون  كثر منهم، الى جانب لاجئين من انتماءات اخرى. انها مشكلة كبيرة للانسانية  اولا، لان كل لاجىء هو انسان خلقه الله”.
 تجاه هذا الواقع المضطرب، ثمة حاجة، في  رأيه، الى “تغيير الوضع السياسي”. كيف؟ “مجددا، فقط معا، بنية طيبة تجاه  بعضنا البعض”، على ما يضيف.
 معاً. العمل يدا بيد يروق لرئيس الاساقفة  ناثان. مع احياء الذكرى الاربعين للحوار المسكوني بين الكاثوليك والارثوذكس  السنة المقبلة، يبقى “متفائلا، لا سيما تجاه اي مشكلة نواجهها”. في الحركة  المكسونية “المتنامية”، بتعبيره، تبدي “الكنيسة الارمينية مسكونية  وانفتاحا كبيرين” على بقية الكنائس. احد الامثلة المستحضرة سريعا، استقبال  الكنيسة وفودا كنسية من مختلف الكنائس، منها وفد من مجلس رؤساء الكنائس  الشرقية الرسولية في أوستراليا ونيوزيلاندا وممثلين لها في اواخر حزيران  الماضي. الكلمة المفتاح التي يشدد على اهميتها، “المحبة”.
 دروس التاريخ يتوّجها رئيس الاساقفة ناثان  بـ”عبرة يقدمها الشعب الارميني الى العالم عبر نضاله. وهي ان مسيرة  الكنيسة الارمينية ومصيرها مثال لاعجوبة الهية، اعجوبة في الايمان”.  ويتدارك: “تمسكوا بالله وابقوا معه، وسترون طرقكم الخاصة تتحقق”.
 بقلم: هالة حمصي
 المصدر: صحيفة النهار اللبنانية


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2018)

*وزير خارجية اليابان يزور نصب شهداء الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 زار وزير الخارجية الياباني تارو كونو، الذي وصل إلى أرمينيا في زيارة رسمية في 2 سبتمبر بناء على دعوة من نظيره الأرمني زوهراب مناتساكانيان، صرح تستيتسرناكابيرد تكريما لذكرى ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 ووضع وزير الخارجية الياباني إكليلاً من  الزهور على النصب التذكاري والزهور أمام الشعلة الأبدية، وقد رافقه نائب  وزير خارجية أرمينيا أرمين بابيكيان وسفير أرمينيا في اليابان هرانت  بوغوسيان وزير الخارجية الياباني
 ورافقت مديرة متحف الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية مارينه مارغاريان الضيوف وقدمت لهم نبذة عن تاريخ النصب التذكاري والمتحف.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*متحف الإبادة الأرمنية على قائمة أفضل المتاحف في آسيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 تم اختيار متحف -معهد الإبادة الأرمنية في يريفان ضمن قائمة أفضل المتاحف في آسيا الـ25، وفق مانشره الموقع السياحي TripAdvisor .
 وجاء ترتيب متحف الإبادة الأرمنية في المرتبة التاسعة، بعد متحف شيلين في تايوان.
 وتشمل القائمة عدداً من المتاحف في الهند وتايوان وسنغافورة، ومتاحف خاصة بالحروب في كمبوديا والفيتنام واليابان.
 يذكر أنه تم افتتاح متحف الإبادة في عام 1995، ويستقبل مئات الزوار سنوياً من أرمينيا وبلاد العالم.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*نيافة الاسقف مار بنيامين ايليا، يحضر حفل  توقيع كتاب "ديون الشرف" الذي يحكي قصة جنرال استرالي، أنقذ حياة الآلاف من  الاشوريين عام 1918*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في يوم السبت المصادف 8/9/2018، حضر نيافة  الاسقف مار بنيامين ايليا، اسقف كنيسة المشرق الآشورية على ولاية فكتوريا  ونيوزلندا، حفل اطلاق كتاب السيدة سارة ليدنماير الجديد، ديون الشرف، في  ضريح ملبورن التذكاري.
 يروي هذا الكتاب الجديد والهام، التأريخ  الغير معلوم لجنرال استرالي، اصبح احد الابطال العسكريين الاستراليين  العظماء، الجنرال السير ستانلي جورج سافيج ودوره في انقاذ عشرات الآلاف من  الآشوريين عام 2018، عندما كان قائداً في القوة العسكرية الاسترالية.
 وألقى نيافة صلاة بركة الختامية في هذه  المناسبة، وأعرب من خلالها عن دعم كنيسة المشرق الآشورية لنجاح هذا الكتاب،  وهنأ نيافته السيدة ليندماير على السنوات العديدة التي كرستها في الابحاث  المكرسة لاصدار هذا الكتاب.
 رافق نيافته في هذا الحفل، الاب انطوان  ميخائيل وحضر ايضاً، أحفاد الراحل اللفتانت الجنراب سافيج، جنباً الى جنب  مع اعضاء البرلمان ورئيس المجلس التشريعي لولاية فكتوريا ورجال دين من  الكنائس القبطية والانجيلية، واعضاء حاليين وسابقين في القوات المسلحة  الاسترالية، اضافة الى اعضاء المجتمع الاشوري في الولاية.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*قداس بمناسبة الذكرى الـ49  لمذبحة صوريا في كنيسة الشهداء صوريا*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/




























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*وضع اكليل الزهور على ضريح شهداء صوريا بمناسبة الذكرى 49 للمذبحة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*مركز بحوث الإبادة الجماعية الآشورية: توثيق ورقمنة الشهادات الحية لآشوريين ناجين من المذابح*









مقابلة صبري أتمان مع جيويريا ماسووت في هولندا، الناجي من الإبادة التركية عام 1915 للآشوريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى. (AINA) ​ 


عشتارتيفي كوم-  AINA/  


صبري أتمان


ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم


بعض المصادر الأكثر موثوقية للإبادة  الجماعية التركية ضد الآشوريين هي الروايات المباشرة للناجين من الإبادة  الجماعية، ومعظمهم من كبار السن، وكذلك أحفادهم الذين سمعوا القصص من  أحبائهم.
 تم استهداف الآشوريين خلال عمليات الإبادة  الجماعية عام 1915 بتركيا، وعام 1933 في العراق ومؤخرا عام 2014 في سوريا  والعراق من قبل داعش.
 بين عامي 1915 و 1918، قام الأتراك  العثمانيون بقتل 750,000 من الآشوريين أي 75% منهم في ذلك الوقت، ومليون من  اليونانيين النبطيين و 1.5 مليون من الأرمن.
 عندما شَرَعتُ في توثيق قصصهم، كان هناك  عدد قليل للغاية من الناجين من الإبادة الجماعية لعام 1915، مما أدى إلى أن  تكون كمية القصص الموثَّقة للأحداث محدودة.
 وكان الناجون، الذين تعرضوا لصدمة شديدة،  مترددون في مشاركة قصصهم. ولحسن الحظ، بعد اكتساب ثقتهم، تمكنت من إجراء  المقابلة مع العديد منهم قبل عقدين من الزمن، قبل وفاتهم، واختفاء شهاداتهم  معهم.
 بالنسبة للعديد من هؤلاء الناجين، كانت  المقابلات التي أجريتها معهم هي المرة الأولى التي يتحدثون فيها عن ما حدث  لهم، مع عوائلهم. بالنسبة لمعظمهم كانت التجربة صعبة. وكانوا غالبا ما  يبكون دون حسيب ولا رقيب، مما جعلني أؤجل المقابلة الى وقت آخر.
 يعتبر العديد من العلماء المعاصرين  الشهادة الشفهية مصدراً مهماً، وليس أقل موثوقية من الوثائق المكتوبة  المعاصرة. الجريمة التي مر بها هؤلاء الناجون كانت جريمة ضد الإنسانية،  ونحن مضطرون لسماع قصصهم الآن، لخدمة الإنسانية.
 إن هذه المجموعة من الشهادات الشفوية  لآشوريين ناجين من الإبادة، مهمة ليس فقط لمواصلة البحث في الإبادة  الجماعية الآشورية والأرمنية، ولكن أيضا لدراسة جرائم الإبادة الجماعية  الأخرى التي لا يمكن التحقيق فيها من خلال دراسة الشهادات المؤرشفة فقط.
 أعتقد أن هذه الشهادات لها أهمية بالنسبة  للمؤرخين والكتاب وصانعي الأفلام الوثائقية. جميع الناجين الذين أشير إليهم  لم يعودوا معنا (أي توفوا). لكن مركز أبحاث الابادة الجماعية الآشورية  يمتلك شهاداتهم.  ومعظمها باللغة الآشورية.
 وهناك شهادات أخرى باللغة التركية  والكوردية والعربية والعبرية. أنا متأكد من أن هناك العديد من الأفراد  والمؤسسات الاخرى التي تمتلك شهادات من هؤلاء الناجين.
 أنا و (كارلا غارابيديان)، والتي هي من  منتجي فيلم (The Promise)، نحاول أن نبذل قصارى جهدنا بجعل هذه الشهادات  الشفهية الآشورية متاحة للعالم.  نحن نهدف إلى جمعها ورقمنتها (تدوينها  رقميا) لتكون متاحة للمؤسسات المختصة في جميع أنحاء العالم.
 بصفتي مديراً لمركز بحوث الإبادة الجماعية  الآشورية، أحثكم جميعاً على إرسال نسخة من أي شهادة لديكم في مجموعتكم،  للمحافظة عليها من أجل الأجيال القادمة.





عبد الله جوك (المتوفى) في ألمانيا، الناجي من الإبادة الجماعية التركية للآشوريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى. (AINA)






هيتو جوك وزوجته سيدي (متوفون) في ألمانيا. وقد نجوا من الإبادة الجماعية التركية للآشوريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى.  ((AINA


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2018)

*إنفوغرافيك.. كيف ومتى بدأ اضطهاد المسيحيين في العراق*




 

عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2018)

*يوم الشهيد الاشوري*

بولص الاشوري





​ 
 —————————————

 في  السابع من آب كل عام
 من جبال أشور 
 ووديان هكاري 
 وسهول نينوى
 تسيل دموع الشهداء
 مثل امطار حمراء
 وكالسيل الجارف
 لتذكرنا بيوم الشهداء الاشوريين
  بدء من الاعوام
 ١٨٤٣- ١٨٤٦ -١٩١٥ -١٩١٨ -١٩٢١
 ١٩٣٣ -١٩٦٩ -٢٠١٠ -٢٠١٤ 
 وتوقظنا  النواقيس الحزينة
 لكي تتوحد الامة المتشتتة
 تحت راية الجبهة القومية
 كفانا نمضي ايامنا بالذكريات 
 ونزرف فوق ثرى الشهداء
 اطنان من الدموع 
 لكي تشع كالقناديل
 الايام تمضي كالغزال
 انهضوا يا احفاد أشور
 اليد باليد لتقوى 
 وقلب مع القلب لنتحد 
 والحب الحار مثل جمرة حمراء
 لنمضي بالمسيرة الطويلة
 نحو الامام كالعاصفة
 لنوقظ الحالمون من غفوتهم
 للاتحاد له برق  الحياة
 ونرفع راية الامة في كل دول 
 العالم
 لانه هكذا  قيل بالعمل 
 وحده تزيح الجبال
 وتبنوا اعشاش للمشردين
 بدول العالم 
 في المثلث الاشوري 
 ارضنا التاريخية منذ الاف 
 القرون
 هبوا يا احفاد أشور
 وتوحدوا تحت علمكم القومي 
 الواحد
 ذو الالوان مشرقة  كقوس  
 يجمعنا بمحبة  ربّ أشور 
 في وطن
 اسمه اقليم أشور
 ———————-
 ܫܒ݆ܥܐ ܐܒ ܡܢ ܟܠ ܫܢ̄ܬܐ
 ܡܢ ܛܘܪܢܐ ܕܐܫܘܪ
 ܘܪܓ̣ܘܠܐ ܕܗܟܪܝ
 ܘܕܫܝܬܐ ܢܝܢܘܐ
 ܒܝܬ ܪ̃ܕܘً̇ܝ̈ܐ ܕܡܥܗ
 ܕܣܗܕܐ
 ܡܐܟ ܡܛܪܐ ܣܡܘܩܬܐ
 ܒܓ̰ܪܝܐ ܡܐܟ ܫܚ̄ܠ̄ܐ
 ܢܩܫܐ ܙܓܐ ܕܚܫܐ
 ܩܐ ܡܫܡܝܠܢܕܥܘܗܕܢܐ
 ܕܝܘܡܐ ܣܗܕܐ *3 184*܁*1846*
 ܁*1915*܁*1918 1933. 1969 . 2014 2010.     *
 ܘܡܪܥܫܝ ܒܢܝܐܘܡܬܢܐܫܘܪ
 ܓܒܪܬܐ ܡܢ ܫܢܬܐ
 ܩܵܐ ܚܘܼܝܕܐܬܚܘܿܬ
 ܐܬܬܐ ܐܫܘܪܝܬܐ
 ܗܲܠ ܐܝܼܡܲܢ ܒܬ ܡܓ̰ܪܝܟ ܕܡܥܢ
 ܡܬܒ݆ܟ̣ ܕܣܬܐ ܕܘܪܕܐ
 ܥܠ ܩܒ݂ܪܐ ܕܣܗܕܐ
 ܩܵܐܙܠܓܗ ܫܡܝܗ ܡܐܟ ܣܗܪܐ
 ܝܘܡܢܐ ܒܥܒ̣ܪܐܡܢܢ
 ܪܥܘܫܘܢ ܝܐ ܙܪܥܐ ܕܐܫܘܪ
 ܪܥܘܫܘܢ ܝܐ ܢܒ݆ܓܐ ܕܐܫܘܪ
 ܐܝܕܐ ܒܝܕ ܐܝܕܐ
 ܘܠܸܒܵܐ ܥܠ ܠܒܐ
 ܘܚܘܼܒܵܐ ܫܚܝܢܐ ܡܐܟ
 ܓܘܡܘܪܬܐ ܣܡܘܩܬܐ
 ܒܬ ܩܐܪܢ ܠܡܝܙܠܬܐ
 ܪܚܫܟ ܠܐ ܩܕ̄ܡܐ
 ܡܪܡܟ ܐܬܬܐ ܕܐܘܡܬܐ
 ܓܘ ܟܠܦܢܝܬܐ ܕܘܢܝܐ
 ܩܵܐ ܡܪܥܫܟ ܕܐܵܢܝܼ ܕܡܝܟܐ
 ܡܢ ܫܢܬܐ
 ܩܵܐ ܚܘܼܝܕܐ ܐܝܬܠܗ ܒܗܪܐ
 ܘܚܕܘܬܐ
 ܘܚܐܪܘܬܐ ܫܡܫܐ ܚܕܬܐ
 ܩܵܐ ܡܡܛܝܠܢ
 ܓܘ ܡܬ݆̃ܠܬ̈ܐ ܕܐܫܘܪ
 ܒܢܟ ܒܝܬܢ ܚܕܬܐ
 ܘܓ̰ܡܥܟ ܟܠܢ ܒܘܪܒܙܐ
 ܓܘ ܒܝܬܐܚܕܬܐ


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2018)

*عضو البرلمان الأوروبي ايلينا تيوخاروس تزور نصب شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية في يريفان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 خلال زيارتها الى أرمينيا وأرتساخ، قام  وفد برئاسة عضو البرلمان الأوروبي ايلينا تيوخاروس بزيارة الى نصب شهداء  الإبادة الأرمنية في يرفان، برفقة رئيس اللجنة القضية الأرمنية في أوروبا  كاسبار كارابيديان.
 وذكر قسم العلاقات العامة والاعلام في  البرلمان الأرميني أن الوفد وضع الزهور قرب الشعلة الأبدية، ووقف دقيقة صمت  اجلالاً لأرواح الشهداء الأرمن.
 وذكرت رئيسة الوفد أنها تأثرت كثيراً،  مؤكدة أنه على تركيا الاعتراف بالإبادة التي اقترفتها ضد الأرمن والبونان  والشعوب المسيحية في آسيا الصغرى.
 وقالت تيوخاروس: “ينبغي على تركيا أن تصبح  دولة ديموقراطية، لكي تعوض أيضاً عن نتائج المأساة”، مضيفة أن الشعب  الأرمني في أرتساخ  أقر مصيره وينبغي تسوية النزاع عبر الطرق السلمية فقط.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*رئيس وزراء كندا يزور النصب التذكاري للإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/


في إطار مشاركته في فعاليات القمة  الفرانكوفونية السابعة عشرة المنعقدة في يريفان، قام رئيس وزراء كندا جستن  ترودو بزيارة الى النصب التذكاري للإبادة الأرمنية، يرافقه وزير الخارجية  الأرمني، وسفير كندا في أرمينيا، وممثلين عن الأرمن في كندا، ومدير المتحف  هاروتيون ماروتيان.
 ووضع رئيس الوزراء اكليل الورود على النصب  التذكاري، ووقف والأعضاء دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية اجلالاً لأرواح  شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية.
 كما جال أعضاء الوفد ارجاء المتحف وتعرفوا على مقتنياته، وقام بغرس شجيرة في حديقة “الذاكرة” لذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية.
 وكتب ترودو في سجل الضيوف: “نحن اليوم نتذكر شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية ونقسم أننا ان ترك التاريخ يتكرر”.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*باشينيان بمؤتمر باريس للسلام: الإبادة  الأرمنية أول إبادة بالقرن الـ20 وشهدت الإنسانية المحرقة والإبادات  بكمبوديا..وإبادة للمسيحيين والأيزيديين والعنف ضد الروهينجا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمنبريس/

 شارك رئيس الوزراء الأرميني بالوكالة  نيكول باشينيان، المتواجد في باريس بزيارة عمل، في مؤتمر باريس للسلام حيث  يعقد المنتدى في إطار الأحداث المخصصة للاحتفال بالذكرى المئة لصدور وقف  إطلاق النار في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
 وافتتح المؤتمر بكلمات ترحيبية  من نائب رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمؤتمر باريس للسلام تريشا شيتي ورئيس  الجمهورية الفرنسية إيمانويل ماكرون، كما ألقت كل من المستشارة الألمانية  أنجيلا ميركل والأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أنطونيو جوتيريس خطابين.
  وأخبرت الخدمة الصحفية الحكومية الأرمينية لأرمنبريس بأن رئيس وزراء  أرمينيا بالنيابة نيكول باشينيان ألقى كلمة كذلك في إطار مؤتمر باريس  للسلام جاء فيها:
 "رؤساء الدول والحكومات المحترمون
 سيداتي وسادتي
 نحن هنا للاحتفال بالذكرى المئوية الأولى للحرب العالمية الأولى. إنه حدث  استثنائي يدعو إلى إحياء ذكرى ذاكرتنا الجماعية والتعبير عن رسالة السلام  المشتركة.
 اليوم بوصفنا قادة دول مشاركون في هذه الحرب، يجب علينا أولاً أن نتحدث عن فصول الحرب العالمية الأولى.
 عندما تكون دولة ما تحرف أو تحاول حل مشاكلها بالوسائل العسكرية، فإنها  تؤمن بنقاط القوة والانتصارات ومع ذلك كانت الحرب العالمية الأولى مأساة  عالمية لجميع الشعوب المعنية وأدت في النهاية إلى انهيار الدول التي باشرت  به. يوجد قناعة بأنه من الناحية الجيوسياسية والعسكرية هنابك دائماً رابحون  وخاسرون في الحروب. ومع ذلك من وجهة نظر الإنسان لا أحد يفوز، الحروب لا  تسبب إلا الخسارة والمعاناة والتدمير. وعلى الرغم من جهودنا الموحدة  ودعواتنا للتعلم من الأخطاء السابقة، فإن هذه الدروس سهلة النسيان.
 منذ آلاف السنين أدركت الإنسانية أن الحاجة إلى حظر أسلحة الدمار الشامل ولكن للأسف لم تعيق ذلك في إنشاء أسلحة جديدة.
 خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى استخدمت دول تحالف الأنتانت ولأول مرة تعريف  "الجريمة ضد الإنسانية والحضارة" وبالتالي أدانت السلطات العثمانية لتدمير  1.5 مليون أرمني وفي وقت لاحق كانت هذه الجريمة الرهيبة تسمى أول إبادة  جماعية في القرن العشرين.
 ومع ذلك بعد بضعة عقود فقط  شهدت الإنسانية  المحرقة والإبادة الجماعية في كمبوديا ورواندا والإبادة الجماعية للمسيحيين  واليزيديين في الشرق الأوسط  والعنف ضد شعب الروهينجا.
 وكان أحد  الدروس المستفادة من الحرب صياغة حق الشعوب في تقرير المصير في النقاط ال14  المعروفة بنقاط ويلسون. ثم تم تضمينها في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وقانون  هلسنكي النهائي وأصبحت الأساس لنصف استقلال العالم الحديث.
 نتيجة للحرب  العالمية الأولى أكدت شعوب العالم وبقوة القانون حقها في تقرير مصيرها  وبحرية التعبير عن الإرادة. هنا في فرنسا أرى أنه كان من الضروري التأكيد  على هذا منذ بضعة أيام، فقط أكدت فرنسا بوضوح موقفها المبدئي في هذه القضية  وتمتع شعب كاليدونيا الجديدة بفرصة إجراء استفتاء ولسوء الحظ فإن النهج  لهذا الحق اختياري.
 ولهذا السبب فإن نضال شعب ناغورني كاراباغ المستمر  منذ عقود لم يتوصل بعد إلى حل قانوني مناسب لإدارة مصيره. في القرن الحادي  والعشرين من غير المقبول على الإطلاق أن تتحول الرغبة في تطبيق حق الشعوب  في تقرير المصير إلى خطر بيولوجي. 
 كنتيجة للحرب العالمية الأولى كانت عصبة الأمم- النموذج الأولي للأمم المتحدة والهدف الأسمى لإحلال السلام.
 ومع ذلك في العالم الحديث  تتجلى المظاهر المتطرفة. الغرض من المؤسسات  المذكورة أعلاه هو أولاً حماية حقوق الإنسان ومع ذلك نشهد كل يوم تقريباً  حالات انتهاك لحقوق الإنسان.
 بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى اعتقد الكثيرون  أنها ستكون الحرب الأخيرة، ولكن سرعان ما تبعتها الحرب العالمية الثانية  وبدأت مرحلة جديدة في سباق الحرب والتسلح. ولسوء الحظ  لم يتم منهها حتى  الآن علاوة على ذلك  هي في الحصول على الأعمق.
 هذا هو السبب في أنني  أحب هذه الاجتماعات، إنها تتيح لنا الفرصة للتفكير في ماضينا المشترك،  تاريخ البشرية. بالتأكيد لا يمكننا تغيير القصة وليس هنالك حاجة لذلك.  التاريخ يمكن أن يغيرنا حتى يكون مستقبلنا أفضل.
 لهذا السبب علينا أن  نتذكر أهم درس في الحرب العالمية الأولى وهي بأنه لا تستطيع أي دولة بناء  نجاحها على بؤس الآخرين، فلا يمكن لأحد أن يكتسب الحرية من عبودية الآخرين.  انتهت نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى قبل مائة عام وهذه فرصة عظيمة للتفكير  في عصر السلام بدون حروب.
 أعتقد أنه هنا في باريس ،سيتمكن القادة المتجمعون من تحقيق هذا الهدف وسيكون أفضل احترام للضحايا الأبرياء في القرن السابق".
 بعد الخطاب سلم نيكول باشينيان كتاباً رمزياً إلى مكتبة السلام وهو كتاب  مصور للمؤرخ هايك ديمويان بعنوان "تغطية الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في أول  صفحات الصحافة العالمية".
 ويذكر أن مواضيع مؤتمر باريس للسلام هي السلام والأمن وحماية البيئة والتنمية والاقتصاد الشامل.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*العثور على أرمينيا الخاصة بي.. قرن بعد الإبادة الجماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمنبريس/

 نشرت رئيسة تحرير صحيفة "فاينانشيال  تايمز" المرموقة ليلى رابابتولوس (وهي من أصل أرمني) مقالة واسعة عن جذورها  ورحلتها العاطفية إلى وطنها التاريخي والتي كانت تؤجله لسنوات عديدة.  المقال حمل عنوان "العثور على أرمينيا الخاصة بي. قرن بعد الإبادة  الجماعية".
 وتشير رابابتولوس في المقال إلى أنه كان لديها دائماً فكرة  زيارة أرمينيا، لكنها اضطرت إلى تأجيل الزيارة: "بدا الأمر وكأنه زيارة  للقمر. لكن الآخرين كانوا هناك. لذا طلبت أيضاً تذاكر طيران لنفسي  ولوالديّ".
 وتكمّل بأنه خلال الأيام الأولى من إقامتها في أرمينيا لم  يصدقوا أنهم أخيراً في وطنهم: "يريفان تشبه مدينة صغيرة في جنوب أوروبا،  بها مقاهي في الهواء الطلق وحانات للنبيذ ومتاحف فريدة من نوعها وساحة  مركزية متناظرة. جبل آرارات، حيث توقفت سفينة نوح بالكتاب المقدس، دائماً  ما يكون في نظرك"، وتخبر رابابتولوس أن والدتها في أرمينيا تذكرت التعبيرات  الأرمنية التي كانت تعلمها من قبل والدتها.
 وخلال إقامتهم في أرمينيا زاروا جميع المعالم السياحية في البلاد مع الإعجاب بالمناظر الطبيعية الأرمنية.
 "لقد نجا والد أمي، مانويل بيبيكيان، من الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية عام  1915. ارتكبت الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في الأيام الأخيرة من الإمبراطورية  العثمانية، من قبل طلعت باشا والأتراك الوطنيين الشباب. أنا غالباً أروي  قصة عائلة بوزبيكيان ويبدو أن هذا هو السبيل الوحيد للحفاظ على هذا التاريخ  على قيد الحياة"، تكتب المؤلفة، وتضيف أنه مثل العديد من الأرمن أسلافها  ساروا في الصحارى السورية وهم كانوا أكثر حظاً بما يكفي ليتم إنقاذهم.
  "لا تزال الإبادة الجماعية قضية حية. تستمر تركيا في إنكارها ويوجد أنشطة  لجماعات الضغط على شركائها الإستراتيجيين، ولكن لم تعترف بعد الولايات  المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة وإسرائيل وجميع الدول الأخرى باستثناء 29 منها"،  تكتب رابابتولوس.
 المؤلفة مقتنعة بأن الناس في أرمينيا مليئون  بالتفاؤل، بالإضافة إلى ذلك تلاحظ أن البلاد لديها أدنى مستوى من الجريمة  في العالم: "لقد تمّ تنفيذ ثورة في هذا البلد عبر الفيسبوك والتويتر ومن  خلال شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي، وجيل واحد لا يتذكر النظام السوفيتي وكان  لديه تعليم عال"، مضيفة أن الانتخابات البرلمانية الاستثنائية من المتوقع  أن تجري في أرمينيا في ديسمبر والتي تتوقع أن تكون حرة ونزيهة.
 "في  يومنا الأخير في أرمينيا احتفلنا بعيد ميلاد أمي 69. كان عشاءنا الأخير في  يريفان- دولما، كيوفتا، مانتي، كبيس. والدي سأل أم- ديبي هل تشعرين أن هذا  هو بلدك؟ "بعد قليل قالت- أشعر أن لدي ثقافة وهذه الثقافة لديها بلد"،  كتبت رابابتولوس.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*وفد برلماني سوري يزور النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية في أرمينيا (دزيدزيرناكابيرت)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 قام وفد برلماني سوري المؤلف من السادة  أعضاء مجلس الشعب السوري د.أشواق عباس و د.نورا أريسيان (رئيسة جمعية  الصداقة البرلمانية السورية-الأرمينية) و د.ماهر خياطة و الأستاذ جلال  درويش، بزيارة إلى النصب التذكاري لشهداء الإبادة الأرمنية في أرمينيا  الـ(دزيدزيرناكابيرت). ووضع أعضاء الوفد إكليل الورود على النصب التذكاري،  ووقف دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية في النصب التذكاري.
 وقد رافق الوفد البرلماني السوري مدير  المتحف السيد هاروتيون ماروطيان. كما جال أعضاء الوفد البرلماني أرجاء متحف  الإبادة الأرمنية وتعرفوا على مقتنياته من صور ووثائق.
 وفي نهاية الجولة سجل أعضاء الوفد كلمة في سجل الزوار.
 يذكر أن الوفد السوري يشارك في اجتماعات الجمعية البرلمانية للبحر الأسود المنعقد في أرمينيا ويمثل الجمعية البرلمانية المتوسطية.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*الأرمن في ألمانيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/

 الأرمن في ألمانيا، مواطنون ألمان من أصول  أرمنية، انتقل بعضهم إليها مؤخرا قادمين من مناطق عدم الاستقرار وخاصة  الشرق الأوسط بسبب الصراعات الداخلية وعدم الاستقرار في دول المنطقة. فيما  بعضهم الأخر متواجد هناك منذ الحقبة السوفياتية حيث تركوا الاتحاد وفضلوا  التوجه إلى أوروبا فاستقر بهم المطاف في ألمانيا الاتحادية.
 حديثا أيضا توجه بعض أرمن تركيا إلى  ألمانيا بسبب الاضطهاد القومي في تركيا خاصة بزعامة رجب طيب أردوغان الذي  يضييق الخناق على الأقليات القومية والدينية في تركيا لا سيما الأرمن،  أصحاب الأرض الفعليين. مع العلم أن فئة من أرمن ألمانيا قد وصلوها اثناء  وبعد الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية مطلع القرن الماضي.
 أولى المنظمات الأرمنية تأسست في برلين  سنة 1923 باسم “مستعمرة برلين الأرمنية”. وبحلول عام 1975، كان ق تم إنشاء  العديد من المنظمات الخاصة بأبناء الجالية الأرمينة هناك وخاصة في مدن  هامبورغ وبرلين وكولونيا وفرانكفورت وشتوتغارت وميونيخ. وفي الثمانينيات تم  إنشاء جمعيات أخرى في بريمن، براونشفايغ، بيليفيلد، دويسبورغ، نويفيد،  بون، هاناو، إبينغن، نورمبرج، كيهل وأماكن أخرى.
 اليوم يعيش في ألمانيا حوالي 35 ألف أرمني  من الحاملين لجنسيتها في حين يوجد فيها أيضا 15 ألف من طالبي اللجوء.  يتمركز معظم الأرمن في مكلنبورغ-بوميرانيا الغربية، وعدد من طالبي اللجوء  الأرمن هم من مواطني جمهورية أرمينيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*ماكرون: فرنسا ستعلن 24 نيسان ’يومًا وطنيًا لإحياء ذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلن الرئيس الفرنسي إيمانويل ماكرون أمام  المجلس التنسيقي للمنظمات الأرمنية في فرنسا أن بلاده ستعلن 24 نيسان  "يومًا وطنيًا لإحياء ذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية".
 وبإعلانه هذا أمام العشاء السنوي للمجلس  التنسيقي الأرمني في فرنسا يكون ماكرون قد وفى بوعد كان أطلقه خلال حملته  الانتخابية بوضع الإبادة الأرمنية بين عامي 1915 و1917، التي اعترفت بها  فرنسا في 2001 فيما ترفض انقرة الاعتراف بها، على الروزنامة الرسمية  الفرنسية.
 وأثارت قضية الأرمن خلافا بين تركيا وعدد من الدول التي وصفت  مجازر قتل الأرمن على يد القوات العثمانية خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى  بأنها "إبادة". ويؤكد الأرمن أن 1.5 مليون أرمني قتلوا بشكل منظم قبيل  انهيار السلطنة العثمانية فيما أقر عدد من المؤرخين في أكثر من عشرين دولة  بينها فرنسا وايطاليا وروسيا بوقوع إبادة. فيما تقول تركيا إن هؤلاء القتلى  سقطوا خلال حرب أهلية تزامنت مع مجاعة وأدت إلى مقتل ما بين 300 ألف و500  ألف أرمني فضلا عن عدد مماثل من الأتراك حين كانت القوات العثمانية وروسيا  تتنازعان السيطرة على الأناضول.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*صدور كتاب يجمع مقالات عن الإبادة الأرمنية في الصحافة الأمريكية بين 1890-1922*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 صدر في يريفان عن دار نشر (مخيتاريان)  كتاب من جزئين مكرس للإبادة الأرمنية، يجمع مقالات عما كتب حول الإبادة  الأرمنية في الصحافة الأمريكية بين 1890-1922 لاسيما في صحيفة النيويورك  تايمز.
 وقد قام الأب فاهان أوهانيان وآرا كتيبيان بإعداد الكتاب، بمساعدة عدد من الباحثين.
 يضم الكتاب مقالات صدرت على صفحات  النيويورك تايمز بين عامي 189- و1922، وتم تسجيل كافة تفاصيل عملية الإبادة  ومراحلها، من المذابح الكمالية ومذبحة أضنة، و”المجرزة الكبرى” عام 1915،  بالإضافة الى النتائج والعواقب.
 تم جمع المقالات من أرشيف الصحيفة. ويذكر  أن مشروع جمع المقالات يضم 10 أجزاء ، ويشمل على العديد من الصحف الأخرى  مثل ذي بوسطن ديلي وذي لوس أنجلوس تايمز، وواشنطن بوست وغيرها.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2019)

*19 شباط ذكرى ميلاد الشاعر الأرمني هوفهانيس تومانيان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 19 شباط هو ذكرى ميلاد الشاعر الأرمني الكبير هوفانيس تومانيان (1869-1923).
 وقد عرف الشاعر كشخصية وطنية وأدبية، وكذلك كناشط في أيام المجازر التي تعرض لها الشعب الأرمني.
 وقد انتقل مع ابنته نفارت من تبليسي الى  إيتشميادزين (مقر الكنيسة الأرمنية)، حيث لجأ الناجون من الإبادة الأرمنية،  ومعظمهم من الأيتام.
 وعلى الفور، تولى تومانيان عملية رعاية  هؤلاء الأيتام وأخذ على عاتقه رعاية 3 آلاف يتيم، وبفضل جهوده افتتحت خمسة  مشافي تستقبل 500 مريض.
 ترأس تومانيان (لجنة مراقبة خسائر الشعب  الأرمني من الحرب العالمية الأولى) التي عنيت بجمع الوثائق حول الناجين  والخسائر البشرية والمادية من الابادة الأرمنية.
 يذكر أن تومانيان بدأ إبداعه بكتابة القصائد الوطنية الى جانب الأغاني الشعبية.
 كان تومانيان يصور في قصائده الصراع النفسي – الاجتماعي الخاص بالريف الأرمني.
 وتعتبر حكايات تومانيان من أفضل صفحات  النثر في الأدب الأرمني، والتي استقى وحيها من الطبيعة والحياة الريفية. من  أروع كتاباته في أدب الأطفال (الكلب والقطة).
 وأضحى مؤسساً لمنظمات اجتماعية وأدبية  عديدة، كما ترأس لجان عديدة لمساعدة المهجرين والأيتام أثناء المجازر  الأرمنية، وانتخب رئيساً لاتحاد الكتاب الأرمن من 1912 حتى عام 1921.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2019)

قال الرئيس المصري عبد الفتاح السيسي، السبت، إن بلاده استضافت منذ 100 سنة  الأرمن، بعد المذابح التي تعرضوا لها، في وقت تتبادل فيه فرنسا وتركيا  حربا كلامية بسبب ما يوصف بـ"إبادة الأرمن".
وأوضح السيسي، خلال مشاركته بالجلسة الرئيسية لمؤتمر ميونيخ للأمن، أن موقع  مصر الجغرافي يجعلها دائرة اتصال بالدول العربية والأفريقية والأوروبية،  وعرضة للتأثر بما تشهده كافة هذه الدول، وفق ما نقل موقع "الشروق" المصري.
وتابع "عندما سقطت بعض دول الجوار وشهدت حالة من عدم الاستقرار والحروب  الإرهابية، تأثرت مصر بذلك، وخاصة فيما يتعلق باللجوء والنزوح".
وأضاف "مصر تستضيف ما يقرب من 5 ملايين لاجئ، مشيرا إلى أن "هؤلاء اللاجئين  لا يقيمون في مراكز أو معسكرات إيواء، بل يعيشون وسط المصريين ويأكلون  ويشربون ويعملون مثل أي مصري".
وذكر أن مصر استضافت قبل 100 سنة الأرمن، بعد المذابح التي تعرضوا لها، "ووجدوا الأمن والسلام والاستقرار لدينا".
ويؤكد الأرمن أن 1.5 مليون من أسلافهم قتلوا بشكل منظّم قبيل انهيار  السلطنة العثمانية، وأقرّ عدد من المؤرّخين في أكثر من عشرين دولة بينها  فرنسا وإيطاليا وروسيا بوقوع إبادة.
وكان الرئيس الفرنسي إيمانويل ماكرون أعلن في الخامس من فبراير الجاري أن  بلاده ستحيي يوما وطنيا لذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية، ليفي بذلك بوعد أطلقه خلال  حملته الانتخابية بإدراج الإبادة الأرمنية ضمن جدول الفعاليات الرسمي  الفرنسي​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2019)

يأتي الاعتراف الرسمي من البرلمان الهولندي بإبادة الأرمن إبان الحكم  العثماني ليزيد من الضغوط الدولية على تركيا التي تنكر ما يعرف بالجريمة  الكبرى التي يقول مؤرخون إنها أودت بحياة 1.5 مليون شخص.
 وصوت النواب الهولنديون بأغلبية كاسحة للاعتراف بـ"إبادة" الأرمن وإيفاد  ممثل للحكومة إلى يريفان في 24 أبريل في ذكرى المجازر التي ارتكبت بين 1915  و1917.
ويقدر الأرمن بما بين مليون ومليون ونصف عدد ضحايا الحملات المنهجية ضدهم من قبل السلطات العثمانية.
الخوف من الثمن
واعترف عدد كبير من المؤرخين واكثر من عشرين دولة من بينها فرنسا وايطاليا وروسيا بحصول إبادة.
إلا أن انقرة ترفض بشكل قاطع استخدام تعبير "إبادة" وتتحدث عن مجازر متبادلة أوقعت مئات آلاف القتلى بين الجانبين.
ويرى محللون أن تركيا تخشى من الاعتراف بهذه المذبحة كونها ستشكل أساسا  لمطالبتها بتعويضات مالية ضخمة إضافة إلى إرجاع أراض في شرقي تركيا كان  يملكها سكان من القومية الأرمينية.
وبذلك تنضم هولندا إلى أكثر من 20 دولة، أغلبها في أوروبا، تعترف رسميا بالمذابح البشعة.
وفي عام 2015 صوت البرلمان الأوروبي، بأغلبية ساحقة، على قرار بشأن  الاعتراف في مذابح الأرمن، بمناسبة الذكرى المئوية ما حرص النواب  الأوروبيون على مطالبة كافة الدول الأوروبية بالإعتراف بمذابح الأرمن على  أنها عملية إبادة جماعية.
عقدة الانضمام
وتمثل قضية الأرمن أحد الملفات الشائكة بين أنقرة والاتحاد الأوروبي الذي تسعى جاهدة إلى الحصول على عضويته.
وحذر الاتحاد في أكثر من مناسبة من أن رد الفعل التركي المتشدد حيال  الاعتراف بما يوصف بأول إبادة جماعية في القرن العشرين، سيعقد محادثات  انضمام أنقرة إلى الاتحاد.
وصنفت جريمة "الإبادة الجماعية" كجريمة دولية في اتفاقية وافقت الأمم المتحدة عليها بالإجماع عام 1948 ووضعت موضع التنفيذ عام 1951.
مذابح الأرمن
وخلال فترة الحرب العالمية الأولى قامت السلطات العثمانية، وفقا للعديد من  المصادر التاريخية، بـ"إبادة مئات" القرى الأرمنية شرقي البلاد في محاولة  لتغيير ديموغرافية تلك المناطق لاعتقادهم أن هؤلاء قد يتعاونون مع الروس  والثوار الأرمن.
وبحسب مؤرخين، فقد أجبرت السلطات القرويين الأرمن على العمل كحمالين في  الجيش العثماني ومن ثم قاموا بإعدامهم بعد إنهاكهم، غير أن قرار الإبادة  الشاملة لم يتخذ حتى ربيع 1915، حين قام العثمانيون بجمع المئات من أهم  الشخصيات الأرمنية في إسطنبول وجرى إعدامهم في ساحات المدينة.
وبحسب مؤرخين استمرت القتل الجماعي حتى عام 1922، حين دخلت القوات التركية مدينة إزمير في سبتمبر عام 1922.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2019)

وصف بابا الفاتيكان فرانسيس "مذابح" تعرض لها الأرمن قبل مائة عام "بأول إبادة جماعية في القرن العشرين".

وأدلى البابا بهذه التصريحات في بداية قداس الأحد في كاتدرائية القديس بطرس لإحياء الذكرى المائة لمذبحة الأرمن.
من جهتها، استدعت تركيا سفير الفاتيكان لدى أنقرة بشأن تصريحات البابا، وتحديدا وصف المذبحة بـ"الإبادة الجماعية".
وتعترف تركيا بمقتل أعداد كبيرة من الأرمن في معارك مع الجنود العثمانيين  بدأت عام 1915 عندما كانت أرمينيا جزءا من الامبراطورية العثمانية التي  تحكم من اسطنبول، لكنها تنفي مقتل مئات الآلاف ووصف هذه العملية "بالإبادة  الجماعية".​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2019)

*المطران كريكور يثمّن تصريحات الرئيس السيسي حول مذابح الأرمن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 ثمّن أسقف الإسكندرية للأرمن الكاثوليك  المطران كريكور اوغسطينوس كوسا، خطاب الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي في مؤتمر  ميونيخ الأمني، حيث ذكر فيه المجازر ضد الأرمن على يد العثمانيين الأتراك  عام 1915.
 وكان الرئيس السيسي قد أوضح خلال مشاركته  بالجلسة الرئيسية لمؤتمر ميونيخ للأمن، إن مصر استضافت منذ مائة عام  الأرمن، بعد المذابح التي تعرضوا لها، وقد ووجدوا فيها الأمن والسلام  والاستقرار، لافتًا إلى أن مصر تستضيف ما يقرب من 5 ملايين لاجئ، وأن هؤلاء  لا يقيمون في مراكز أو معسكرات إيواء، بل يعيشون وسط المصريين.
 وقال المطران كوسا مخاطبًا الرئيس السيسي،  لقد "وضعتم على صدر الشعب الأرمني في مصر وفي جميع أنحاء العالم وسام  الشرف والحق لشعب أغتصبت أراضيه وممتلكاته، ودُنست كنائسه وأديرته، وهُدّمت  مدارسه وأنديته الثقافية والإجتماعية والرياضية، فاضطهد وذبح وشرد، ولكن  بفضل إيمانه ومساعدة المصريين النبلاء عاش مرفوع الرأس كريمًا فخورًا  بقوميته ومذهبه وتاريخه".
 وأضاف: "إن كلمتكم في مؤتمر ميونيخ أكدّت  اهتمامكم ومحبتكم، ومحبة الشعب المصري للشعب الأرمنيّ، الذي استقبلتموه بكل  حفاوة وفتحتم أمامه أبواب قُلوبكم الدافئة، قبل أن تفتحوا أبواب بيوتكم،  ومنحتم لهذا الشعب كل الحقوق والواجبات بالتساوي مع المصريين"، لافتًا إلى  أن الخطاب يمثّل "بداية خطوة جبارة لإعتراف مصر، ومعها دول العالم المحبة  للسلام، بالإبادة الجماعية للأرمن، ولإعادة لهذا الشعب جميع حقوقه، ومطالبة  تركيا بالإعتراف بجريمتها".
 وأوضح المطران كوسا: "منذ القرن الثامن  وحتى اليوم، نحن الأرمن متواجدون في مصر، ووقفنا جانبًا إلى جنب مع إخوتنا  المصريين لندافع عن أرض مصر وحمايتها ورد العدوان والإرهاب عنها والحفاظ  على كل شبرٍ من أراضيها، لتبقى إلى الأبد معززة مكرّمة ورافعة راية السلام  والمحبة بين الشعوب. نشكركم سيادة الرئيس ونعدكم بأننا سنبقى أوفياء مخلصين  لكم ولمصر التي أنقذتنا وحافظة على حياتِنا وإيماننا وطقوسنا ولغتنا  وثقافتنا وتراثنا وعادتنا وتقاليدنا".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*مذابح الأرمن.. جريمة تركيا التى كشفتها القاهرة للعالم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 كتبت عبير العدوي في (مبتدا) المصري مقالة  بعنوان (مذابح الأرمن.. جريمة تركيا التى كشفتها القاهرة للعالم) قالت  فيها أنه في الوقت الذى كان يمارس فيه السفاح جمال باشا، هوياته الإجرامية  بذبح وشنق 8 آلاف مثقف عربى فى سوريا ولبنان، كان أصدقاؤه من حزب “الاتحاد  والترقى”، المعروف باسم “تركيا الفتاة”، يواصلون تفاصيل الجريمة التركية  بحق البشرية، فيما عرف تاريخيًا باسم “المشروع التورانى” ومذابح الأرمن!
 قام المشروع التورانى باختصار على توجه  القوميين من العثمانيين الأتراك لتطهير تركيا من غير الأتراك وشن حملة  تطهير عرقى استهدفت 3 عرقيات، وهم العرب والأكراد والأرمن، وهى الإبادة  التى حصدت أرواح مليون ونصف المليون من الأرمنيين الذين كانوا تحت مظلة  الاحتلال العثمانى، وكانت الثروات التى يسيطر عليها الأرمن دافعًا كبيرًا  ليكون الشعب التركى شريكًا فى الجريمة مع حكومته، فى محاولة لاسترضاء أصحاب  توجه الخلافة الإسلامية بإحلالهم محل الأرمن، يرثون ممتلكاتهم وأراضيهم  ويستولون عليها بتسهيل من الحكومة المتطرفة.
 جعل الموقع الجغرافى لأرمينيا بين القوقاز  وأسيا الصغرى وأوروبا من تلك البلد “تفاحة الحرب”، كما أطلقت عليها الكثير  من الأدبيات، فقد كانت أرمينيا كانت حلقة اتصال لكثير من الشعوب، وهو ما  جعلها فريسة للاحتلال فى كثير من فترات التاريخ، فيما كان موقعها الاتصالى  بالعالم أشبه بموقع مصر بين ثلاث قارات.
 وكما يصف الدكتور محمد رفعت الإمام، أستاذ  التاريخ الحديث، فإن الشعب الأرمنى هو واحد من أقدم شعوب الأرض، ورغم  الشتات الذى تعرض له بسبب ظروف الحرب والإبادة التركية، إلا أنهم استطاعوا  الحفاظ على عرقيتهم وتنميتها، لدرجة أنهم أصبحوا ثانى أكبر جالية مؤثرة فى  الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا.
 وعلى مدار 100 عام كاملة، كانت هناك  محاولات للاعتراف رسميا بإبادة الأرمن، إلا أن لعبة المصالح كانت تتدخل  دائمًا لتؤجل هذا الحلم، وتؤجل معه إسقاط أقنعة أنقرة، ومحاسبتها على ما  جنته بحق البشرية.
 وإجمالا استخدمت 30 بلدا فى العالم مصطلح  “الإبادة الجماعية” لتوصيف المذبحة التى تعرض لها الأرمن، بينها دول كبرى  مثل روسيا وألمانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا، إضافة إلى منظمات دينية وسياسية مثل  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والبرلمان الأوروبى، إلا أن تلك الدول والهيئات لم  تتمكن من قيادة الإجماع الدولى لإدانة المذابح.
 ورغم مرور أكثر من 100 عام على الجريمة  التركية، إلا أن صوت الضحايا وفداحة الجرم كانت أكبر من أن تصبح فى طى  النسيان، وبعد مرور قرن من الزمان تمكن الأرمن من المهاجرين من الحصول على  اعتراف دولى بالمذبحة التى استهدفت شعبًا بأكمله.
 وبالرغم من أن الأرمن كانوا وراء تصنيف  جريمة “الإبادة” ضمن القانون الدولى، وتصنيفها كأكبر جريمة دولية، إلا أن  الاعتراف الدولى بجريمة المذابح التركية بحق الأرمن مازالت منقوصة، حيث  تأخرت كثير من شعوب العالم المتحضر فى الإقرار بها، ومن بينها النمسا  وألمانيا، ربما لكونهم تواطؤوا مع تركيا فى جريمتهم بالصمت بسبب المصالح  المشتركة التى جمعت البلدين بالدولة العثمانية.
 ويؤكد المحامى رافائيل ليمكين، وهو صائغ  عبارة “الإبادة الجماعية” ومؤيدها لاحقًا فى الأمم المتحدة، أن اختياره  لهذه العبارة جاء بسبب ما تابعه عبر صفحات الصحف حول الجرائم العثمانية ضد  الأرمن، والتى كانت الدافع وراء توجهه للتفكير بضرورة وجود حماية قانونية  للجماعات.
 وبالفعل فى عام 1948، كانت جهود ليمكين دافعًا للأمم المتحدة للموافقة على اتفاقية منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها.
 وفى هذا الشأن يشير الدكتور محمد رفعت  الإمام أستاذ التاريخ الحديث إلى أن عملية الإبادة شملت الإعدامات شنقًا  وبالرصاص، والتهجير القسرى فى ظروف تدفع إلى الموت، لافتًا فى ذلك إلى  تهجير الأرمن المقيمين تحت الاحتلال العثمانى إلى حلب، فى مسافة ألف كيلو  مشيًا على الأقدام، وتحت أسواط الخفر والعسكر التركى، هذا بالإضافة إلى  التتريك للأطفال الأرمن، وتحويلهم إلى القومية التركية عنوة لاستخدامهم  كخدم أو لاستغلال فتياتهم جنسيًا.
 كان المسيحيون الأرمن واحدة من الجماعات  العرقية المتميزة خلال فترة الإمبراطورية العثمانية، وفى أواخر ثمانينيات  القرن التاسع عشر، شكَّل بعض الأرمن منظمات سياسية ساعين إلى مزيد من الحكم  الذاتى، ما أثار شكوك الدولة العثمانية حول مدى ولاء الطائفة الأرمينية  داخل حدودها.
 وعلى الأقل لقى 80 ألف أرميني حتفهم بين  1894 و1896، فيما تشير المصادر التاريخية المتعددة إلى وقوع مذابح إبادة  الأرمن بين عامى 1915 و1922، بوصول حكومة الاتحاد والترقى أو ما سمى  بـ”تركيا الفتاة” إلى الحكم.
 وقد استخدمت الحكومة التركية عدة ذرائع  لتسوقها فى إبادة الأرمن، ومن تلك الادعاءات أن روسيا أثارت الأرمن  المقيمين قرب الحدود، فى مسعى لتبرير قتل الآلاف منهم ودفن آخرين أحياء،  وتهجير غيرهم قسريًا فى ظروف قاتلة، وتتريك الغلمان لاستخدامهم كخدم فى  الحقول، والفتيات الصغار لاستغلالهم جنسيًا، ووفقًا للوثائق التاريخية، فقد  بلغ عدد الأرمن المغدور بهم مليون ونصف المليون من ضحايا الإبادة  والعنصرية التركية.
 طورت أفكار حكومة الاتحاد والترقى بين  عامى 1909 و1913 إلى شكل شديد التطرف والعنصرية، وقدموا وقتها مشروعهم  الطوراني، الذى يهدف إلى تطهير تركيا، بما فيها الأراضى التى احتلوها  بمواطنيها، من العرقيات غير التركية، وكان ذلك يعنى تطهير البلاد من ثلاث  عرقيات احتلهم العثمانيين وتم طردهم من أراضيهم التى احتلها الأتراك، وهم:  “العرب والأكراد والأرمن”، غير أن الأناضول الشرقية، بما تضمه من كثافة  سكانية للأرمن أصحاب الأرض، بقيت عائقًا أمام الطموحات العثمانية العنصرية،  إلا أن اندلاع الحرب العالمية فى الفترة من 2014 حتى 2016 منحت للأتراك  المتطرفين فرصة شيطانية لإبادة الأرمن والخلاص منهم.
 وفى سياق وحشية الحرب العالمية الأولى،  كان تدمير الأرمن وإبادتهم جريمة متزامنة فى الشرق الأدنى والقوقاز الروسى،  وتدرعت الدولة العثمانية فى تنفيذ جريمتها بتحالفاتها مع دول المحور  “ألمانيا، والنمسا والمجر”، وهو ما جعل هذه الدول تصمت عن إبادة المسيحيين  الأرمن.
 وفى 24 أبريل 1915، وفى إطار مخطط بغيض  لاستئصال الأرمن، كان القرار الذى تناول النخب السياسية والاقتصادية  والفكرية والدينية من الأطباء والمحامين والمدرسين والصحافيين والكتاب  والسياسيين الأرمنين وغيرهم، حيث تم إعداد كشوف بأسمائهم وتم القبض على  المئات منهم، وقتل بعضهم، وأرسل آخرون إلى المعتقلات قبل قتلهم.
 وقتها ألقت تركيا القبض على 600  مفكرًا  ومثقفًا أرمينيًا فى القسطنطينية يوم 24 أبريل 1915، ورحلتهم إلى الشرق  لتنفذ فيهم الإعدامات الجماعية شنقًا، مستهدفة تجريد الأرمن من رؤوسهم  المفكرة حتى يسهل عليها إبادة من بقى منهم دون أدنى مواجهة، ليبقى يوم 24  أبريل هو الذكرى السنوية لهذه الجريمة التركية بحق الإنسانية.
 ولتسهيل الإبادة الجماعية كان التخوين  الطريق الأسهل، فادعى العثمانيون أن الثوار الأرمن تواصلوا مع العدو، وأنهم  على استعداد لتسهيل دخول القوات الفرنسية-البريطانية للبلاد.
 وعندما واجهتهم قوى الوفاق ثم الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية المحايدة، بررت تركيا عملية الترحيل الجماعية باعتبارها  إجراءًا احترازيًا، وهو التهجير القسرى الذى تم فى ظروف غير آدمية، إذ مشى  الأرمن أكثر من ألف كيلو مترًا سيرًا على الأقدام فى أجواء شديدة الحرارة  فى أشهر مايو ويونيو ويوليو، وتحت قسوة أسواط العسكر العثمانيين.
 فى تلك الأثناء بدأت الصحافة التركية فى  وصف الأرمن بـ«أعداء الداخل»، وبخونة الوطن والمتضامنين مع الحلف الثلاثى  (فرنسا- بريطانيا- روسيا). وسُربت إلى الصحافة إيحاءات تتهمهم بالتآمر على  أمن الدولة وتعد الجمهور لاستقبال إجراءات جذرية فى حق الجماعة الأرمنية  كلها.
 وفى مارس 1915 كان قرار اللجنة المركزية  الاتحادية باستئصال الأرمن، عبر جماعات من المجرمين قضوا فترات عقوبتهم وتم  تشكيل وحدة شبه عسكرية منهم باسم “تشكيلاتى مخصوصة”، وكان الهدف واضح،  تصفية الأرمن، أو نفيهم.
 وتشير الوثائق التاريخية إلى أنه بداية من  مايو 1915، توسعت الحكومة العثمانية فى عمليات التهجير القسرى للأرمن، حيث  زحف المدنيون للتخييم فى المناطق الصحراوية فى الجنوب “اليوم: شمال سوريا  وشرقها، وشمال المملكة العربية السعودية، والعراق”.
 ونشأت العديد من تلك القوافل فى 6 أقاليم  أرمنية ذات كثافة سكانية موجودة فى شرق الأناضول- طرابزون، وأرضروم،  وبتليس، وفان، وديار بكر، ومعمورة العزيز، ومنطقة ماراس- وأخيرًا فى جميع  نواحى أرمينية مازالت تركيا تسطو عليها حتى يومنا هذا، وهى الأقاليم التى  وطنت عليها الأتراك أنصار فكرة الخلافة حتى تضمن ولائهم لتوجهات التطهير  العرقى من المسلمين غير الأتراك.
 فى ذلك الوقت لم تكن تركيا تسمح لأى من  المراسلين الصحفيين بالدخول إلى أراضيها، كما قطعت خطوط التلغراف حتى تضمن  أن تبقى جريمتها طى الكتمان، لذا كان حلفاء تركيا أنفسهم من الألمان أول  الشهود على المذابح التى ارتكبها العثمانيون بحق الأرمن، ووثقوا لها  المبشرين الألمان بالصور.
 الغريب أن ردود أفعال هؤلاء الشهود تنوعت  لدى مشاهدة هذه الجريمة، وذلك جراء الرعب الذى انتابهم والاحتجاجات الرسمية  التى أطلقوها، ورغم المكاتبات حول المذابح بين ألمانيا والنمسا وتركيا،  إلا أنهم كانوا داعمين لتلك المذابح ومتواطئين معها بالصمت على ممارسات  العثمانيين.
 وبسبب ظروف الحرب كان رجال وشباب الأرمن،  ما بين 20 إلى 40 عاما، يشاركون فى صفوف الجيش التركى، ما سمح بإخلاء  الأرياف الأرمينية من معظم الرجال، ليأتى بعدها قرار وزير الحرب “أنور  باشا”، بنزع سلاح المجندين الأرمن من صفوف الجيش ونقلهم إلى أفواج عمل،  قبيل قتلهم فى جماعات صغيرة ضمن أماكن نائية، ومن حالفهم الحظ من الأرمن  كانوا أسرى لدى الجيش الروسى فى معتقلات سيبيريا.
 وبأمر من الحكومة المركزية فى  القسطنطينية، بدأ ضباط الإقليم بعمليات إطلاق نار واسعة على الأرمن، وجمع  الشباب الأرمن فى سن القتال وأطلق عليهم النار، وقتلوهم بالجملة، إلى جانب  الألاف من النساء والأطفال، بينما كان حظ آخرين أن يتم تتريكهم لاستخدامهم  كخدم.
 الأسوأ من ذلك أن القوافل التى تم تهجيرها  قسريًا إلى مناطق الصحراء دون أى شيىء معلوم عن مصيرهم وفى ظروف قاسية،  تعرضوا أيضًا إلى هجمات وحشية من ضباط الأقاليم العثمانيين، والعصابات  البدوية والإجرامية والأكراد، وتم تجريد الضحايا من ملابسهم للتفتيش الذاتى  واغتصاب النساء واختطاف الفتيات والشابات، وتعذيبهن والقتل أو الاستغلال  الجنسى، وهى جرائم لا تقل وحشية عن جرائم داعش التى سمعنا بها مؤخرًا.
 وبطبيعة ظروف الترحيل والتهجير القاسية،  لقى مئات الآلاف من الأرمن حتفهم قبل وصولهم إلى المخيمات، وتم قتل كثير  منهم أو اختطافهم، فى حين أقدم آخرون على الانتحار، وقد لقى عدد كبير حتفه  بسبب التجويع والجفاف والتعرض للمخاطر أو الأمراض وهم فى طريقهم إلى حلب أو  الصحراء غير معلومين الجهة، وتسلى الضباط الأتراك بالتنكيل بهم وتعذيبهم  حتى الموت فى الطريق.
 كانت إبادة الأرمن جريمة تركية مشتركة،  شارك فيها المسؤولون والشعب نفسه، كمستفيد ووريث لأراضيهم وممتلكاتهم، فقد  أصدرت جمعية الاتحاد والترقى تعليمات من القسطنطينية وتأكدت من تنفيذ تلك  التعليمات من خلال عملاء فى منظمتها الخاصة وإداراتها المحلية، بل وكانت  ترصد وتجمع بدقة بيانات عن الأرمن المرحلين، وعدد ما خلفوه ورائهم من  ممتلكات ومقتنيات.
 ومن أعلى مستويات حكومة الاتحاد والترقى  كانت التعليمات يجرى تنفيذها بدقة، وكان أبرز مجرمى الإبادة بحق الأرمن:  طلعت باشا (وزير الداخلية)، وإسماعيل أنور باشا (وزير الحرب)، وبهاء الدين  صقر (المدير الميدانى للمنظمة الخاصة)، ومحمد ناظم (زعيم التخطيط  الديموغرافى).
 وواصلت الحكومة التركية جريمة الإبادة  بحصار الأرمن داخل أراضيهم، حيث خصصت اللوائح الحكومية للسكان الأرمن ما لا  يزيد عن 10% من مساحات معينة (وفى بعض المناطق، لا تزيد المساحة المخصصة  لهم عن 2%)، وتقتصر المستوطنات المطلوبة على 50 أسرة وتقع بعيدة عن كل من  خط السكة الحديدية ببغداد وعن بعضها بعضًا، ضمانًا لعدم وجود العرق  الأرمينى والقضاء عليه.
 كما واصل الضباط المحليون ترحيل الأرمن  دون ملابس أو طعام أو ماء كافٍ لهم عبر الصحراء تحت أشعة الشمس القاتلة  أثناء النهار والبرد القارس ليلاً.
 وتعرَّض المرحلون باستمرار إلى هجمات من  البدو، وكذلك من حراسهم، ونتيجة لذلك، دمرت القوى البشرية والطبيعية للأرمن  المرحَّلين حتى وصلت أعدادهم إلى أقل المستويات السكانية المقررة لهم.
 فى ذلك الوقت (1915 ـ 1922) سعى النظام  التركى لترسيخ مكانته وتمويل الحرب وتحويل الأناضول الأرمينية إلى مستعمرة  تركية تمامًا، وبدأوا بمصادرة أموال الأرمن، ما دفع الأرمن إلى التظاهر  والاحتجاج ثم بدأت عمليات الإبادة والتطهير العرقى بكل ما سبق من مراحل.
 ولم تكن جرائم الأتراك بحق الأرمن لتخرج  إلى العلن لولا وصولها إلى القاهرة عبر كتاب للمحامي والمثقف السوري فائز  الغصين، الذى وثق الجرائم التركية بحق الأرمن، وأرسلها إلى القاهرة فى كتاب  مع تاجر هندى، ليتم طباعتها وتقديمها فى كتاب يوثق لتلك الجرائم.
 وإلى القاهرة أيضًا لجأ الأرمن وعاشوا  فيها كجزء من نسيجها الوطنى، ومنحتهم مصر الجنسية مثل باقى المصريين بصدور  القانون فى 1929، إلا أنها سمحت لهم بالحفاظ على عرقيتهم، وإنشاء الكنائس  الخاصة بهم وتكوين الجمعيات الخاصة بالأرمن وتمويلها  والاحتفاظ بلغتهم  أيضًا.
 ومنذ البدايات كان للأرمن مساهمات إنسانية  عظيمة على أرض مصر بشكل خاص، ففى عصر محمد على رفض أول وزير خارجية مصرى  وهو أرمنى، ويدعى بغوص بك يوسبيان، التفريط فى سيناء، لدرجة أنه ضحى بمنصبه  فى مواجهة الخليفة العثمانى، ورفض تسلم فرمان تعيين الخديوى عباس حلمى دون  أن تكون سيناء ضمن الفرمان كجزء أصيل لمصر.
 ليس هذا فقط، حيث ضم تاريخ العمل الثقافى  مصر أسماءً أرمينية كثيرة، كان لها دورًا بارزًا فى الثقافة والفن والنحت،  وكان من بينهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، أديب إسحاق الذى أسس جريدة مصر  والتجارة، وكان من أوائل من طالبوا بالقومية العربية، وألكسندر صاروخان،  الذى أسس للكاريكاتير السياسى فى مصر واخترع شخصية “المصرى أفندى”، وحمل  عليه هموم المصرى البسيط، وأسس بعدها “العربى أفندى” بظهور الوحدة مع  سوريا.
 كما كان أرميان هو أول من قدم قاموس عن  النبات فى مصر بـ9 لغات، فيما كان أزديان أول من عمل دراسة عن أزمة المياه  فى مصر فى الثلاثينات وكانت باللغة الفرنسية.هذا بالإضافة إلى رائد  الواقعية المصرية، الفنان التشكيلى يوفناتد ديمرجيان.
 وخلف الكاميرا أسهم الأرمن فى إنتاج  السينما، ومنهم أوهان، مؤسس استديو الأهرام، وأول من اخترع الكاميرات التى  صورت تحت الماء، وهو من قدم أفلاما رائعة عن الإسلام، دون حساسية كونه  مسيحى أو أرمنى. كما كان تكفر أنطونيان من أهم منتجى السينما المصرية، وله  أشهر الأفلام “أميرة حبى أنا” و”خلى بالك من زوزو” مع الفنانة كردية الأصول  سعاد حسنى. وأمام الكاميرا كانت فيروز الطفلة المعجزة التى لم تتكرر فى  تاريخ السينما المصرية، والفنانات لبلبلة وأنوشكا ونيللي.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*رسالة من افرام الى الرئيس الفرنسي: اعترافكم بالمجزرة دعم للحق. نحن أيضا ضحاياها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 وجّه رئيس الرابطة السريانية أمين عام  اللقاء المشرقي حبيب افرام رسالة الى الرئيس الفرنسي ايمانويل ماكرون جاء  فيها:  إن اعلانكم يوم 24 نيسان من كل سنة يوماً وطنياً في فرنسا لإحياء  ذكرى ابادة الارمن هو تأكيد لقيم فرنسا في دعمها حقوق كل انسان وكل جماعة  ودفاعها عن كل محروم.
 على أننا نود أن نلفت انتباهكم أن الاحداث  الخطيرة  والمآسي التي حصلت عام 1915  لم تواجه الارمن فقط واليونان من  سكان السلطنة العثمانية  بل ايضا الشعوب المسيحية من سريان وآشوريين وكلدان  الذين دفعوا حوالي نصف مليون شهيد وسموا هذه الجريمة في تاريخهم وأدبياتهم  " سيفو" أي السيف بلغة " السيّد المسيح" الآرامية السريانية.
 إننا نطالبكم، سيادة الرئيس، ان تلحظوا هذه الحقيقة التاريخية في تثبيت قراركم، مع شكرنا على اعترافكم وتصديكم لألم الشعوب.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*نيشان ديرهاروتيونيان: يجب أن تعترف تركيا بما اقترفته ضد الأرمن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/


[YOUTUBE]HssOXkxsOMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*الأرمن قادوا النهضة الرياضية لتركيا.. وكان جزاؤهم “الدم”*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم-  أزتاك العربي/

 كتبت خلود عدنان في (روز اليوسف) المصرية  مقالة بعنوان “الأرمن قادوا النهضة الرياضية لتركيا وكان جزاؤهم “الدم””،  وأوضحت أنه لم يكن قتل 300 ألف أرمني 1908 كاف لاشباع الغريزة الدموية لدى  الاتراك فاتجهوا بعدها باقل من 7 سنوات إلى ارتكاب المجزرة الأبشع فى  التاريخ مستهدفين محو ذلك الشعب متعدد المواهب عن وجه الأرض بدءاً من  المفكرين ورجال الدين والأطباء والعلماء والمعلمين، والسياسيين  والدبلوماسيين، وصولاً حتى للرياضيين.
 1000رياضي أرمني سالت دماؤهم فى تلك  المجازر الوحشية، وفقا لموقع «أوزجور جالاك»، فى حين تم تهجير البقية، ومن  أهم الرياضيين الذين استشهدوا «شافارش كريسيان» الذى ساهم فى نشر التربية  البدنية فى المدارس وفى تأسيس اتحاد أرمنى لكرة القدم حتى اعتقاله من قبل  العثمانيين سنة 1915 ثم قتله، وأيضا الرياضى «هايك جولوليان» الذى كان من  مؤسسى نادى الهومنتمن ولم يشفع له كونه مساعد مهندس لدى جيش العثمانيين  الذين أقدموا على قتله فى مذبحة شار قشلة وغيرهم الكثير.
 كارنيك أسلانيان، كان أول حارس مرمى أرمني  فى نادى فنربخشه، وحقق معه بطولات مهمة حتى السنوات الأولى من الحرب  العالمية الأولى والتى توقفت فيها البطولات الرياضية, ومن  ثم هاجر إلى  رومانيا خلال حملات التهجير القسري.
 فهرام ماتيان، حارس المرمى الأرمنى الذى كان أحمد أعمدة نادى فنربخشة وذبح على أيدى الجنود العثمانيين.
 جاربيز زاكاريان، غارو هامامشيلو، نيكون كوفين، نيكولا فافيديس، وغيرهم  قتلوا فى المجازر العثمانية عام 1915، ولسنوات عديدة كان بشكتاش وجلطة سراى  وفنربخشة يلعب فى صفوفهم العديد من الرياضيين الأرمن.
 بل كان الأرمن  رواداً فى المجال الرياضى فى تركيا وأول من أنشأ الأندية والجمعيات  الرياضية، وشكلوا فريق كرة القدم «بالطاليماني» فى القسطنطينية 1904،  و«سانترال» فى جالاتا، و»كوم كابو»، وغيرها من الأندية الرياضية.
 وكان هناك أندية رياضية أخرى مثل «أردزيف» و«شانط»، وفريق «كيليكيا» فى أضنا، وفريق نادى «هامازاسب» الرياضى وغيرها.
 عشرات الأندية الرياضية الأرمنية والمنظمات الكشفية تشكلت من القسطنطينية حتى فان، ومن درابزون حتى أضنا.
 100 ناد رياضى أرمني على كامل رقعة تركيا طمس الأتراك معالمهم وأنكروا  دورهم ومساهاماتهم فى تحقيق العديد من البطولات ومن ثم تم ذبح غالبية أعضاء  هذه النوادى ولاعبيهم وذويهم والباقى تم تهجيره قسريا ولكن التاريخ لم  يغفل حقهم وستظل لعنة دمائهم تطارد الاتراك.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

*"اتحاد الجمعيات السريانية" للرئيس الفرنسي: يجب الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية السريانية "سيفو" *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بيا نيت/
 5 آذار/ مارس 2019


 بمبادرة من الاتحاد الأوربي  السرياني "ESU"، أرسلت 46 جمعية للمجتمع المدني السرياني حول العالم رسالة  إلى رئيس فرنسا، إيمانويل ماكرون، طالبت فيه بإعلان يوم 24 نيسان/ ذكرى  للإبادة السريانية،  جنبا الى جنب مع الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 كما وقّع اتحاد الجمعيات السريانية (SÜDEF) من تركيا على هذه الرسالة المشتركة.
 وقد أعلن ماكرون  في 23 شباط/ فبراير الماضي، أن 24 نيسان/ أبريل هو "يوم إحياء ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن".
 وفي حديثه لـ "بيا نيت" قال رئيس اتحاد الجمعيات السريانية، إيفجل توركر: "لقد تعرض الأرمن والسريان للإبادة الجماعية معًا".

 "اليوم انخفض عدد سكان المجتمع  السرياني في تركيا إلى 20 أو 25 ألفًا. والسبب في ذلك واضح: الإبادة  الجماعية عام 1915 وسياسات الهجرة."
 "كما تعلمون، لقد أعلن يوم 24 نيسان/  أبريل لإحياء ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن في فرنسا. لقد تم هذا فقط  للأرمن. أطلق الاتحاد السرياني الأوروبي عريضة لإحياء ذكرى الإبادة  السريانية في هذا اليوم ايضا.
 "نحن، بصفتنا اتحاد الجمعيات السريانية من تركيا، قد وقعنا على الرسالة أيضا."


 إضراب عن الطعام لمدة 100 ساعة في الذكرى المئوية للابادة السريانية "سيفو"
 بخصوص الوعي بالإبادة الجماعية السريانية  في تركيا والعالم، قال إيفجل توركر: "في تركيا، تم الحديث عن الإبادة  السريانية "سيفو" فقط بين جداتنا وأجدادنا وآبائنا. ولفترة من الزمن، كان  يتم التحدث فقط عن الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن."
 "بعد نشاطات سريان الشتات، ابتدأ الحديث  عنه "سيفو" كموضوع في التسعينيات. وابتدأ نشر صحيفة "سابرو". وبدأ حزب  الشعوب الديمقراطي "HDP" واعضاء الحزب بوضعها في جداول أعمالهم."
 "في عام 2015، قمنا بإضراب عن الطعام لمدة  100 ساعة في ميديات، بمناسبة الذكرى المئوية لـ "سيفو". وكان لذلك تأثيره  في أن يتم الاستماع إلى قضية الإبادة الجماعية".

 لم يتم إرجاع جميع الممتلكات غير المنقولة
 وعندما سئل عن أعمال "الإدارة العامة للمؤسسات" فيما يتعلق بإعادة الممتلكات غير المنقولة إلى السريان، أجاب توركر،
 "قامت المديرية العامة للمؤسّسات بشكل عام بإزالة بعض المظالم، لكنها لم تقضي عليها كلياً".
 "عندما تم تسليم بلدية محافظة ماردين إلى  أحد الأمناء في عام 2016 من قبل وزارة الداخلية، تم تسليم العديد من  الأديرة والمقابر إلى مديرية الشؤون الدينية. وبعد رد فعل عنيف تم اعادة 54  قطعة فقط من هذه الممتلكات وبقيت 56 منها، ومازال الظلم مستمرا".


 لا مكاسب للسريان بدون ديمقراطية
 "هناك مشكلة ديمقراطية في تركيا. وطالما لم يتم التغلب على هذا، فليس هناك مكاسب لنا أو للأجزاء الاخرى من المجتمع.
 "أولوياتنا هي ديمقراطية تركيا، حقوق الإنسان، حرية الفكر، مثل كل الشعوب  الأخرى. إذا لم تكن موجودة، فعندئذ لا توجد حقوق مكتسبة للسريانيين. إذا تم  تأسيس الحقوق، القانون، الديمقراطية، حرية الفكر فسوف تشعر كل المجتمعات  في تركيا بالطمأنينة".


----------



## Maran+atha (9 مارس 2019)

شكراً كثير للمعلومات الهامة
أخى الحبيب Paul Iraqe

كل الإرهاب التى تعمله تركيا هو من ثمار الإسلام
ولكى يتم القضاء على الإرهاب يجب القضاء على الإسلام

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائماً
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكراً كثير للمعلومات الهامة
> أخى الحبيب Paul Iraqe
> 
> كل الإرهاب التى تعمله تركيا هو من ثمار الإسلام
> ...






*امين ...*

*اصبت الهدف اخي الفاضل 
*
*الاسلام اكبر مصنع للارهاب*
*وللقضاء على الارهاب يجب القضاء على المصنع*

*ممنون من حضرتك لتواصلك الكريم*
*الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*
*دمت بكل خير وود
*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2019)

*إدراج موضوع الإبادة الأرمنية بكتب التاريخ المدرسية السورية بعد جهود عضوة مجلس الشعب السوري نورا أريسيان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 بعد العمل الطويل مع السلطات السورية أدرج  موضوع الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في كتب التاريخ المدرسية السورية بعد  جهود عضوة مجلس الشعب السوري والخبيرة في موضوع الإبادات الجماعية والمؤرخة  نورا أريسيان. هذا ما نقلته "هايرن آيسور".
 "طالبت نورا أريسيان أن  تدرج في الكتب المدرسية عواقب جرائم الإمبراطورية العثمانية في سوريا  والإبادة الجماعية ضد الأرمن وكذلك الأقسام التي تمثل تنوع المجتمع السوري  في جلسات البرلمان السوري يومي 21 فبراير و 20 سبتمبر 2017.
 واستمراراً  للعمل في هذا الاتجاه تقدمت أريسيان بطلب إلى المركز الوطني السوري  للتدريب التابع لمركز إعادة التدوير للمشروعات بنفس الطلب.
  بعد تقديم موضوع الإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية إلى سلسلة من الجلسات طويلة الأجل والمناقشات مع المتخصصين حول  كتب التاريخ المدرسية في 31 يناير 2019، صدّق المركز على قرار إدراج  المواضيع المتعلقة بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في العام الدراسي 2019-2020  في كتب التاريخ.
 وفي قسم "التحولات السياسية" من الكتاب  المدرسي المعاد تدويره في ضوء الجريمة المرتكبة ضد الأرمن في بداية القرن  العشرين، هناك وصف للسياسة التعسفية للاتحاد والترقي التركية للأقليات  العرقية التقدمية وضد الأقليات في المنطقة وكذلك عام 1915 الإبادة الجماعية  للأرمن ونفيهم إلى سوريا.
 وفي الكتاب كمرجع لقضية الإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية من وجهة نظر المصادر السورية، هناك أمثلة من شهادات المؤرخ السوري  محمد كرد علي وتحت عنوان "وحدة الحضارة"  يُشار أيضاً إلى مسألة الحفاظ  على التراث الثقافي الأرمني في سوريا بالإضافة إلى دخول الأرمن السوريين في  مختلف المجالات.
 وهكذا وبفضل العمل الثابت الذي قامت به  العضوة الأرمنية في البرلمان السوري نورا أريسيان، سيتم تدريس تاريخ  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية من خلال كتب التاريخ السورية في المدارس  السورية.
 من ناحية أخرى مع هذه الخطوة غير المسبوقة  سيتعرف الطلاب في سوريا في نهاية المطاف على الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية  التي ارتكبتها الإمبراطورية العثمانية بطريقة حقيقية وعلمية" جاء في  التقرير.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2019)

*بدأ سلسلة الأحداث المكرسة للذكرى ال104 للإبادة الأرمنية في اليونان مع أمسية كبيرة بمتحف أثينا العسكري*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمن بريس/

 بدأت سلسلة من الأحداث المكرسة للذكرى  ال104 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في اليونان في 14 أبريل، وقد تم تنظيم  الحدث المركزي في قاعة متحف أثينا العسكرية حيث كان رئيس أساقفة أثينا وكل  اليونان هيرونيموس الثاني، قياجو من الكنيسة الأرمنية الرسولية الكاثوليكية  والكنائس البروتستانتية في اليونان وكبار المسؤولين في الحكومة اليونانية  والأحزاب السياسية الممثلة في البرلمان والسفراء المعتمدين في اليونان  والملحقين العسكريين والمثقفين والمحاضرين والدوائر العامة والسياسية  والعديد من ممثلي المجتمع الأرمني حاضرين.
 وكما علمت ارمنبريس من  الوزارة الخارجية الأرمينية ألقى سفير أرمينيا لدى اليونان فادي  تشارشوغليان كلمة، وتحدث نائب وزير الخارجية اليوناني تيرينس نيكولاس كويك  نيابة عن الحكومة اليونانية وألقى كلمة نيابة عن البرلمان اليوناني رئيسة  مجموعة الصداقة البرلمانية اليونانية الأرمينية إيلينيا ستاماتاكي.
 وكان المتحدث الرئيسي هو نيكوس هادجينيكولاو ، وهو محلل وصحفي معروف ورئيس تحرير صحيفة Real Realspaper.
 ورافق الحدث جوقة فرقة همازكاين الثقافية وفرق الرقص الممثلة كريستين  ألكسانيان، في نهاية الحدث برفقة عازفي الدرامز لناجي الهومنتمن الكشافة  وأوركسترا قاعة مدينة أثينا أقيمت مسيرة تذكارية في ميدان سينتاجما المركزي  بأثينا وبحضور حرس الشرف حيث وضِع إكليل من الزهور أمان نصب الجندي  المجهول نيابة عن السفارة الأرمنية وحكومة اليونان ومجلس مدينة أثينا  والمجتمع اليوناني الأرمني.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2019)

*مؤتمر بعنوان "ميتس يغيرن": قرن بعد الإبادة  الجماعية الأرمنية عُقد بمجلس النواب الإيطالي بتنظيم مجموعة الصداقة  البرلمانية الإيطالية-الأرمينية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمن بريس/

 أخبرت وزارة الخارجية الأرمينية لأرمنبريس  أن المؤتمر المعنون "ميتس يغيرن: قرن بعد الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية" عُقد  في إحدى قاعات مجلس النواب الإيطالي في 16 أبريل / نيسان الذي نظمه أعضاء  مجموعة الصداقة البرلمانية الإيطالية - الأرمينية.
 وألقت السفيرة  الأرمينية في إيطاليا فيكتوريا باغداساريان كلمة ترحيب في المؤتمر وشكرت  النواب على اعتماد القرار بشأن الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في  مجلس النواب في 10 أبريل، وذكر السفير أن عملية الإدانة الدولية والاعتراف  بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية تستمر بها  التي يجب أن تكون إشارة جدية إلى أن  سلوك الإنكار في هذا الشأن لا مكان له في نظام القيم في القرن الحادي  والعشرين وأضافت أنه من خلال هذه الخطوة أكد الجانب الإيطالي من جديد  التزاماته التي تعهدت بها اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمنع جريمة الإبادة  الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها والتصميم على القيم العالمية.
 وألقى عدد من  الممثلين السياسيين والعلميين والثقافيين الإيطاليين خطابات في المؤتمر  سلطوا فيها الضوء على أهمية اتخاذ قرار الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية والذي سيسهم في رفع مستوى الوعي حول الإبادة  بين الأوساط العامة  والسياسية الإيطالية ومنع الجرائم المماثلة في مستقبل.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*"مذابح سيفو" لن ننسى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - آدار برس/


 مع حلول الذكرى الرابعة بعد المائة لمجازر  الإبادة الجماعية لشعوب المنطقة المعروفة بمجازر (سيفو) بحق الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الأشوري والارمني على يد العثمانيين، يتجدد الألم في  قلوب أبناء شعوب منطقة الشمال الشرقي من سوريا نتيجة هذه المأساة الا  إنسانية بحقهم من تنكيل بالجثث وجرائم وحشية لا يتصورها عقل ومخيلة، مجددين  عهدهم بجعله يوماً عالمياً للاعتراف بهذه المجزرة، ومطالبين فيه المجتمع  الدولي لمقاضاة الأتراك أحفاد العثمانيين الذين يمارسون هذه الجرائم حتى  اليوم.
 وحول ذلك، قال الإعلامي السرياني “ميلاد  كوركيس” خلال حديثه لـ آدار برس، قائلاً: “مع الذكرى 104 على مجازر  (السيفو) التي حدثت عام ١٩١٥ بحق الشعب السرياني والأرمني والأشوري على يد  السلطنة العثمانية، والتي راح ضحيتها أكثر من أربع ملايين ضحية من رجال،  ونساء وأولاد صغار، مورست بحقهم أبشع الجرائم الوحشية التي يعجز عن وصفها  عقل أو يتصورها خيال”.
 متابعاً: “باستذكار هذه المجازر، يزداد  الأمل والتصميم فينا على مثابرة طريق النضال حتى يعترف العالم أجمع بهذه  المجازر كإبادة جماعية، وتحاسب تركيا على فعلتها، هذه المجازر التي يبررها  أحفاد السلطنة العثمانية بأنها حدثت بسبب محاولة هذه الشعوب الاستقلال عن  السلطنة العثمانية بمساعدة الاتحاد السوفيتي آنذاك، لكن هذه لم تكن إلا حجة  لرغبة مخفية، بإبادة كاملة لشعوب هذه المنطقة التي تعتنق الدين المسيحي،  وقيام السلطنة العثمانية بمساعدة بعض الجماعات من أبناء ومكونات المنطقة من  الكُرد الذين ساعدوهم على ذلك، وبالمقابل كان هناك الكثير من الكُرد الذين  قاموا بمد يد العون وساعدوا الكثيرين للنجاة من تلك المجازر وأووهم  واحتضنوهم، وهناك الكثير من كبار السن في العديد من القرى لازالوا يتذكرون  ما حدث لهم وكيف تم انقاذهم عل يد بعض الشرفاء الكرد”.
 مردفاً: “في الحقيقة هذا هو نهج السلطنة  العثمانية المتوارثة عقب الأجيال، فقد مارسوا أبشع وأشرس المجازر بحق هذه  الشعوب المسالمة في المنطقة، وصولاً للقتل الجماعي بطرق متعددة، ومنها حد  السيف كما أطلق على هذه المجازر تسمية (السيفو) بمعنى السيوف، وكان هناك  طرق أخرى بإطلاق الرصاص أو القتل بالغازات السامة والتنكيل بالجثث  والمراهنة بما يحويه احشاء النساء الحوامل ومعرفة جنس الجنين بفتح البطن  وهن أحياء بطريقة وحشية، وقتل الاطفال وتعرية النساء بقصد إهانتهن وقطع  أجزاء من أجسادهن، ومن ثم  قتلهن أو أخذهن كجواري”.
 وأشار “كوركيس” أن “صورة مجازر (السيفو)  تمددت لفترات متعاقبة من الزمن ولم تكن وليدة يوم ونهاية يوم آخر، إنما هي  امتداد لظلم وطغيان تتعرض له شعوب المنطقة ذات الدين المسيحي على يد الشعوب  الأخرى التي تعتنق الأديان الأخرى، دون رقيب أو حسيب، فمنذ مائة وأربعة  أعوام حتى الآن، ما زال مسلسل القتل والتهجير مستمر ومازالت رغبة الطرف  الآخر بإكمال ما بدأه أجدادهم”.
 وأكد “كوركيس” أن “إحيائهم لمجازر سيفو  وآلامها هو من أجل الأمل والرغبة بتغيير الواقع والتصميم على وضع حد لهذه  المأساة المستمرة منذ 104 وأكثر حتى الآن، لذلك فما زال النضال القومي  لتجمع أحزاب الشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والارمني مستمراً حتى تحقيق  اعتراف دولي باعتبار هذه المجازر إبادة جماعية بحق شعوب مسالمة وضرورة  معاقبة تركيا، ودفعها لتعويض الشعب عما خسره بسبب أفعال السلطنة  العثمانية”.
 واختتم “كوركيس” حديثه قائلاً: “الشعب  المسيحي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والارمني شعب أصيل في المنطقة وصاحب  أقدم الحضارات، وقد اشتق اسم سوريا من اسمه، ولكن مع الأسف أصبح اليوم قلة  على أرضه التاريخية بسبب أفعال ونتائج ما حدث ويحدث له”.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*أحداث مخصصة للذكرى ال104 للإبادة الأرمنية في برشلونة، فالنسيا وتوليدو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ارمن برس/
  ستُعقد أحداث مخصصة للذكرى ال104 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في برشلونة وفالنسيا وتوليدو.
 هذا ما نقلته صفحة الفيسبوك الرسمية للسفارة الأرمينية في إسبانيا.
 "من المقرر عقد سلسلة من الأحداث في 24 أبريل في إطار الذكرى 104 للإبادة  الجماعية الأرمنية. خاص من الساعة 19:00 حتى 6:00 مساءً في Avenida de l  'Estadi 67 وسيتم إقامة حفل لإضاءة الشموع في فالنسيا بالساعة 18:00 في  النصب التذكاري "Katsak Khach" في ميسالتا وسيكون موظفو السفارة الأرمينية  في إسبانيا وجميع الراغبين في حضور الحدث حاضرين في "Passeu  Borbأ³n-Lorenzana de la Biblioteca Regional de Castilla-La Mancha ". قبل  وبعد- معرض الصور:  يقول التقرير.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*الذكرى الـ104 للإبادة الأرمنية انطلاق  المسيرة التقليدية للشباب بالمشاعل من يريفان إلى نصب تسيتسرناكابيرد  تكريماً لذكرى الضحايا الأبرياء للإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ارمن برس/
 في عشية يوم الذكرى ال104 للإبادة  الجماعية الأرمنية بدأت المسيرة التقليدية للشباب مع المشاعل من وسط  العاصمة الأرمينية يريفان إلى نصب تسيتسرناكابيرد التذكاري لتكريم ذكرى  الضحايا الأبرياء الذي وقعوا جراء الإبادة الأرمنية التي ارتكبتها تركيا  العثمانية في عام 1915.
 وقد تحدث عضو الهيئة العليا الشبابية للاتحاد  الثوري الأرمني(حرب الطاشناك) آرتور غزاريان أمام الشباب في بداية المسيرة:  "تستمر مسيرتكم طالما لم تواجه تركيا المجرمة حقيقتها التاريخية. ستستمر  مسيرتكم إلى ذلك الوقت حيثما الخليفة القانونية لبلد ارتكب جريمة خطيرة ضد  الإنسانية- أي تركيا- وحكومتها الحالية تواصلان إنكارها".
 وأحرق الحاضرون علم تركيا وبعد ذلك أشعلوا  المشاعل وانتقلوا إلى الطريق السريع المؤدي لتسيتسيرناكابيرد حيث قاموا في  نهاية المسيرة بوضع الزهور على النصب التذكار الشعلة الأبدية لضحايا  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*الناجية من الإبادة الأرمنية يبراكسيا  كيفوركيان-108 عام-ترغب بزيارة نصب تسيتسريناكابيرد للإشادة بذكرى ضحايا  الإبادة اليوم 24 أبريل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ارمن برس/
 أعربت الناجية من الإبادة الجماعية  الأرمنية يبراكسيا كيفوركيان البالغة من العمر 108 عاماً، عن رغبتها  الشخصية في زيارة نصب الإبادة الجماعية في تسيتسريناكابيرد بيريفان للإشادة  بذكرى الضحايا يوم 24 أبريل في يريفان وفق ما ذكرته نائبة مدير معهد  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية إيديتا جزويان.
 "قبل بضعة أيام زارنا حفيد أحد الناجين من  الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية وطلب منا أن نرتب زيارة جدته في 24 أبريل إلى  النصب التذكاري. نحن نخطط للترحيب بالمرأة ومرافقتها على كرسي متحرك حتى لا  تكون في تدفق كبير من الزوار".
 وكما اتصلت أرمنبريس بحفيد المرأة البالغة من العمر 108 أعوام آرتور كارابتيان.
 "في السنوات الأخيرة تفكر كثيراً في وضع  زهور في تسيتسيرناكابيرد لذكرى الضحايا وأود تحقيق رغبتها" وقال إنها تتذكر  ذلك طوال الوقت  وتحكي عن ذلك، مضيفاً أن جدته هي من كارس- أرمينيا  الغربية وتعيش حالياً في أرمافير بأرمينيا.
 وتشير الوثائق الرسمية يبراكسيا كيفوركيان ولدت في عام 1914 ولكن وفقاً لحفيدها ولدت بالفعل في عام 1911 ونجت من الإبادة الأرمنية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*السرياني العالمي احيا والرامغافار الارمني ذكرى الابادة الارمنية وسّيفو السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  تحت عنوان من جبال ارارات وبيث نهرين الى  جبل لبنان سيفٌ واحد، نظم حزبا الاتحاد السرياني العالمي والرامغافار  الأرمني مهرجاناَ بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة للابادة التي تعرض لها  الشعبين الارمني والسرياني ومسيحيي جبل لبنان على يد السلطنة العثمانية عام  1915، ومرور ست سنوات على اختطاف مطراني حلب يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس يازجي،  بحضور النائب إبراهيم كنعان ممثلاً  رئيس الجمهورية العماد ميشال عون،  بشارة خيرالله ممثلاً  الرئيس الاسبق ميشال سليمان، رئيس حزب الاتحاد  السرياني العالمي إبراهيم مراد، رئيس حزب الرامغافار سيفاك هاغوبيان،  النائب ادي معلوف ممثلاً وزير الخارجية والمغتربين رئيس التيار الوطني الحر  جبران باسيل، الوزير ريشار قيومجيان ممثلاً رئيس حزب القوات اللبنانية  الدكتور سمير جعجع، الدكتور فرج كرباج ممثلاً رئيس حزب الكتائب اللبنانية  النائب سامي الجمّيل، سفير دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة في لبنان الدكتور  حمد سعيد الشامسي، المهندس جورج نعمان ممثلاً رئيس حزب الوطنيين الاحرار  دوري شمعون، النائب الياس حنكش، الكس كوشكريان عضو الهيئة التنفيذية  العالمية في حزب الهنشاك، الدكتور رازي الحاج ممثلاً الوزيرة مي شدياق،  العقيد الركن ريمون نصور ممثلاً وزير الدفاع الياس بو صعب وقائد الجيش  العماد جوزف عون، المقدم المهندس فادي حرب ممثلاً المدير العام للامن العام  اللواء عباس إبراهيم، العقيد فرنسوا رشوان ممثلاً مدير عام قوى الامن  الداخلي اللواء عماد عثمان، الرائد جوزف الغفري ممثلاً مدير عام امن الدولة  اللواء طوني صليبا، العقيد حسين صعب ممثلاً مدير مخابرات الجيش العميد  الركن انطوان نصور، النائب السابق هاغوب كسارجيان، جوزف نعمه ممثلاً النائب  ماجد ادي ابي اللمع، الدكتور امين اسكندر رئيس الاتحاد السرياني الماروني،  المطران جورج صليبا، المونسينيور جوزف شمعي، الخور اسقف الياس جرجس، الاب  الخوري ناجي شيبان، الاب دافيد ملكي، اعضاء اللقاء المتني شكري مكرزل ودوري  صقر، ممثل الادارة الذاتية الديمقراطية لشمال وشرق سوريا عبد السلام احمد،  مؤسسات وجمعيات سريانية وارمنية، شخصيات وفاعليات واعضاء مجالس بلدية  واختيارية وحشد شعبي. تخلله كلمات سياسية ومعزوفة أرمنية بأداء رافي  شيلينغريان واغنية ثورية سريانية عزف وغناء سندي لطي.

 بدايةً النشيد اللبناني ودقيقة صمت على  ارواح الشهداء، ثم كلمة لعريفة الحفل ليلى لطّي "تساءلت فيها لماذا اصبح  الشرق رمز للتخلف والارهاب بينما الغرب اصبح رمز الحضارة. نحن الذين  اخترعنا أول كتابة في العالم "الحرف المسماري" وبعدها استطعنا أن نخترع  الابجدية التي غزت العالم ب "22" حرف.
 نحن احفاد الذين بنوا الجنائن المعلقة  التي تعد من عجائب الدنيا، نحن من نشأت في ارضنا الاديان، ونحن من صدرناها  للغرب، نحن من ابتكرنا فن العمارة ومن عندنا انطلق علم الفلسفة، هنالك قطبة  مخفية اين ذهب كل هذا الابداع.

 كلمة رئيس حزب الرامغافار سيفاك هاكوبيان:
 من جبال أرارات مروراً ببلاد ما بين النهرين وصولاً لجبل لبنان/ سيف واحد"، سيف الإجرام التركي.
 متل هالإيام أصدقائي، ما كانوا الأرمن  لحالن بمعركة إحباط مشروع السطو التركي على أراضي المنطقة وخيراتها، ويلي  راح ضحية هالمعركة الملايين من الأبطال والأبرياء.
 منجتمع اليوم لإحياء ذكرى إنسانية أليمة،  ورغم آلامها ما قدرت تكسرنا ولا تمحينا. عم نحيي ذكرى الإبادة الأرمنية  ومجازر سيفو يلي دفع السريان والأقليات المسيحية ثمنها بالدم لحماية الوجود  والأرض من التوحّش التركي.
 مش صدفة إنو المصير واحد والتهجير واحد والاصرار على البقاء ورفض الموت واحد. قدام هالمصير المشترك، منوقف سوا اليوم.

 يلي صار بنفس الوقت وبنفس المنطقة  الجغرافية، أكّد حقيقة أساسية ضروري نضلّ نشدّد عليا، للتاريخ، وبصوت عالي  قدام الجميع. هالحقيقة هيي/ وسمعوني منيح/ الأرمن والسريان ما تعرّضوا  للإبادة لأن كانوا أقليات دينية بالمنطقة. لا. ويلي بروّج لهالشي سمحولي  قلّو إنو ما بيعرف بالمشروع العنصري الطوراني التركي متل ما لازم. باختصار  رح احكيلكن عن هالمشروع العرقي. التركي دبّح الأرمن والسريان لأنن وقفوا  كسدّ بشري منيع بوجّ المشروع الطوراني القديم الجديد والدائم، يلي ببلّش من  إسطنبول وبكمّل عند أطراف الشرق الأدنى، وبمرّ بأذربيجان والدول يلي  شعوبها من العرق التركي بشرق جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفياتي. فكان ضروري عند  التركي يزيحن من دربه ويصفّيهن ليحقّق لبدو ياه. هيدا السبب الوحيد للإبادة  والمجازر ومش الدين. خلي هالحقيقة تكون واضحة للتاريخ، ودليل هالشي لصار  بسوريا وتحديداً بالمناطق يلي بيسكنوها إخوانا السريان، وبغض النظر عن  رأينا حول مين عزّز وجود داعش، ما من شكّ إنو تركيا هيي الداعم الأكبر  لهالمجموعات الإرهابية والمموّل إلها طالما عم تخدم مشروعها العرقي.
 وسمحولي شدّد ع حقيقة تانية ما بتقلّ  أهمية. مع إنو الأرمن والسريان مسيحيين والأتراك إسلام، بس ولا مرة تطلّعنا  أو رح نتطلّع على الإبادة والمجازر من زاوية دينية. لصار ما الو علاقة  بالدين ولا بمثّل الدين الإسلامي على الإطلاق، بدليل إنو جمال باشا السفّاح  لما علّق المشانق بساحة البرج، ما فرّق بين مسيحي ومسلم، وبدليل تاني إنو  شريف مكة الشريف حسين يلّي ناضل لتحرير العرب من الحكم العثماني، دعا  بوقتها القبائل العرب لمساعدة الأرمن المهجّرين وتقديم الطعام والمأوى  الهن، فكانوا في قمّة التجاوب والتعاون، ونحنا ممتنّين لهالجميل، وشعوبنا  ما رح تنسى هالمعروف الإنساني العربي الأصيل، تماماً متل ما رح ننسى أبداً  استضافة الشعبين السوري واللبناني واحتضانهن إلنا بأصعب الظروف يلي مرقنا  فيها.
 من هون رح أكّد إنو الأتراك صحيح معتنقين  الإسلام، ولكن ممارساتهن غير اسلامية. استغلّوا الدين ليمسكوا الخلافة،  ولما ما عاد الدين عم بناسب مصالحن، تحوّلوا فجأة للعلمانية وبطّلوا  يعترفوا فيه. وكمان، لما ما عادت تنفع العلمانية رجعوا عالتشدّد الديني،  والكلّ شاهد على الأجندة التركية ودعمها للتطرّف والإرهاب اليوم. وما عادت  سرّ ع حدا السياسات التركية تجاه الأكراد ومخطّط إردوغان للقضاء عليهن رغم  إنّهم بينتموا لنفس الدين، ولكن التركي من أجل مصالحه ما بهمّوا لا أخلاق  ولا دين ولا إنسانية.
 بختام هالكلمة، الأرمن والسريان شعبان  مصرّين على الحياة. بدم الشهدا هني أقوى. ما قدر التركي يلي ما عندو دين  وما بينتمي لثقافة المنطقة ورغم هالشي ما إجت منو الا الويلات للشعوب ما  قدر ولا رح يقدر يمحي ذاكرتنا ووجودنا. عاش الشعبين الأرمني والسرياني،  عاشت العلاقة الأخوية بين أرمينيا وأشقاءنا العرب. عاش لبنان.


 كلمة رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي ابراهيم مراد:

 لن أتَطرّق بإسهاب إلى تاريخ شعبِنا  السرياني بكافة تسمياته (اشوري كلداني ارامي فينيقي) وانجازاتِه الثقافية  والعلمية التي قدمها للبشريةِ جمعاء، انطلاقًا من أرضهِ التاريخية في بلاد  ما بين النهرينMesopotamia  والتي أسّسَ فيها أولَ حضارة إنسانية، فهو  تاريخٌ غنيٌّ عن التعريف.
 ما يهمّني أن أتطرّقَ إليهِ اليوم هو  كيفيّة ردّ الجميل لهذا الشعب، وكيف يُكافَأ على صُنعِه. كيف يُجازى شعبٌ  كهذا بالمجازر والاضطهاد وبالقضاء على حضارتِهِ وتاريخِهِ وتحويلِه  لأقلياتٍ أثينيّة او دينية في معقلِهِ التاريخي، فاصبح بالتالي مهجراً  ولاجئاً ومكسوراً ومواطناً من الدرجة الثانية في وطنه الام.
 لقد كابدَ شعبُنا مجازرَ شنيعة عديدة  والطّامَةُ الكبرى، أنّ معظمها كانت تُرتَكَبُ باسم الدين وليس أحدثها  مجازر سيفو عام 1915 التي قاساها مع الشعب الأرمني وغيرِهِما من مسيحيي هذا  الشرق على يدِ الإمبراطورية الشوفينية العثمانية، حيث قُتِلَ وشُرِّدَ  الملايين حينها كما في يومِنا هذا ولم تحرِّك الدول العظمى ساكناً للحدّ من  هذه المجازر الشنيعة، والّتي كان للبعض منهم دور كبير في التخطيط لها،  فذٌبِحت شعوب واقتُلِعت من جذورِها وهُجِّرَت إلى أصقاعِ العالمِ، وكأنَّ  شيئًا لم يكن. أٌعيد رسم خرائط وصُنعت دول وحلّت شعوب مكان الشعوب الأصيلة  ولم يكتفوا بهذا الحدّ ليكملوا إبادَتَهم مع سابق اصرار وتصميم بشلِّ ومحو  ذاكرة شعبنا وصبغِهِ بصبغَةٍ طائفيةٍ فارضين عليهِ قومياتٍ غير قوميتِهِ،  بلإضافة إلى إجبار الكثير منهم على تغيير دينهم.
 اليوم، لسنا بصدد سرد تفاصيل مجريات  الابادة التي اصابتنا منذ مئة واربع سنوات او اثبات وقوعها، فهي مدموغة  بدماء مليون ونصف ارمني و750 الف سرياني والالآلف من المجموعات المسيحية  الاخرى وحوالي 200 الف مسيحي في جبل لبنان، وأضف الى ذلك دماء الآف العرب  والاكراد المسلمين الذين كابدو ما كابدناه من اجرام السلطنة العثمانية.
 اثباتاتنا دامغة لا تقبل الشكّ وليست للمساومة.
 اثباتات موثقة بالتقارير الخطيّة وبالصور  وباعترافات من قبل مرتكبين ومشاركين في هذه المجزرة، وحتى من قبل نواب ديار  بكر الاكراد الّذين اعتذروا نيابة عن ارتكابات اجدادهم المشينة، كذلك  اعتذار القائد الكردي عبدالله اوجلان عن المجازر الّتي ارتكبت على يدّ بعض  العشائر الكرديّة بتحريض من السلطنة العثمانيّة باسم الدّين، قائلاً: "لا  حريّة
 ولا ديمقراطيّة في هذا الشرق إن لم ينل  الشّعب السرياني في أرضه التاريخيّة، و هو الشعب الأصيل لهذه المنطقة، كامل  حقوقه دون منّة من أحد".
  كما أصدر حفيد جمال باشا السفاح كتاب  يعترف فيه بأعمال جدّه الإجراميّة، حيث يعتذر عنها و يستعرّ بها إذ يعتبرها  وصمة عار على جبين وطنه.
 كذلك لا ننسى ما طلبته الدولة التركية  منّا كمجلس بيت نهرين القومي، بعد استردادنا لبعض الضيع  والكنائس والأديرة  من خلال نضالنا العسكري والسياسي المستمر، بفصل قضيتنا عن قضيّة اخوتنا  الأرمن، و لكننا نرفض ذلك رفضاً قاطعاً.
 الموضوع أكبر من ذلك بكثير، إذ يتكرّر هذا الموضوع من خلال لعب دور السلطان العثماني بالسياسة الاردوغانية،
 و الّتي تحاول فرض نفسها على الشعوب  العربية وغير العربية في المنطقة، يحاول اردوغان لعب الدور الممثّل الشرعي  للخلافة الإسلاميّة ولكن للأسف بصبغة داعشيّة، من خلال دغدغة مشاعر  المسلمين.
 كما يعتقد انّه سيستقطب عطف الشعوب  الاسلاميّة من خلال تحويل كنيسة أيا صوفيا لمسجد، لكنّه مخطئ. نحن أبناء  بقايا السيوف نعلم كيف تصرّفت بعض العشائر العربية التي كانت تتعرّض أيضاً  للقتل، اذ حمت المسيحيين وعرّضت نفسها للخطر من اجلنا.
 نحن طبعاً نقف الى جانب اخوتنا العرب  وخاصّةً المملكة العربية السعودية ودولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، اللتان  تقومان بعقد مؤتمرات لحوار الأديان والتقارب الثقافي لنشر المحبّة والسلام  بين الشعوب. حيث ان المنظمات الارهابية  التي تدّعي بتمثيل الاسلام، من  تنظيم داعش و اخواتها، هي حركات ارهابية تهدف أولاً لضرب الاسلام المعتدل  وعزله عن محيطه وعن المجتمع الدّولي، وثانيا لإفراغ الشرق من المسيحيين،  ليتمّ مخطط العزل التّام عن العالم، وبالتالي تصبح تركيا وايران الممثّل  الشرعي لهذا المشروع الارهابي، دولتان تختصران ارادة شعوب المنطقة المغلوب  على أمرها.
 وهنا نذكّر بقضيّة المطرانين المخطوفين  منذ ستّة أعوام، وهما يوحنا ابراهيم و بولس يازجي، المجهولي المصير حتّى  الآن، ليس باعتبارهما رجلي دين بل نموذج مصغّر عن قضيّة الشرق بأكمله، اذ  ان مصير الشرق مجهول متقلّب كمصير المنطقة. وهنا لا بد لي من تقديم التحيّة  لسيادة المطران دانيال كوريه السامي الاحترام، رئيس لجنة المتابعة لقضيّة  المطرانين، تحيّة لجهوده وكافّة التحرّكات التي قام بها اذ كان بعضها  محفوفاً بالخطر.
 كذلك لن ننسى بتقديم التحية أيضاً لخليّة  نحل تختصر برجل وهو اللواء عباس ابراهيم، مدير عام الأمن العام اللبناني،  الّذي حمل هذا الملف على عاتقه  لدول العالم، ولكنّ للأسف دول القرار نائمة  والمنظمات الارهابية ساهرة.
 كما نحيي رفاقنا في المجلس العسكري  السرياني وقوات سوريا الديمقراطية، الذين لم يكنّوا عن المسائلة عن  المطرانين والصحافي اللبناني سمير كساب، في كلّ مرّة حرّروا منطقة او أسروا  امير داعشي.
 لن نبكي اليوم على ما فقدناه من وطن وأرض  وحضارة، ولا نتسوّل حقنا، نحن اليوم نناضل سياسيّاً و عسكريّاً و نقدّم  الشهداء من أجل الحصول على حقوقنا و قضيتنا بالتعاون مع شعوب ساهمت بذبحنا و  تهجيرنا سابقاً و شعوب اختلط دمنا بدمهم، فهذا ما يخوّف عدوّنا المشترك.
 نحن اليوم، بالتحالف مع الأكراد والعرب  والايزيديين والأرمن وغيرهم، نخلق مجتمع انساني أممي نحارب من خلاله الفكر  الارهابي الداعشي المتطرّف، عندما يتعانق الشهيد السرياني والكردي والارمني  والعربي والايزيدي في سبيل حريّة الشعوب وبناء مجتمعات تعدّدية ديمقراطية  تحترم حقّ الانسان بتحديد مصيره.
 نحن اليوم نصرّ على نيلنا الحكم الذاتي في  سهل نينوى في العراق، وعلى نظام فيدرالي اتحادي ديمقراطي في سوريا، ونناضل  من أجل تحقيق ذلك.

 أمّا تركيا، فمهما كابرت وعاندت واضطهدت، سنبقى مصرّين على اعترافها بالمجازر التي ارتكبتها بحقنا والاعتراف بحقوقنا ووجودنا.
 أما في وطننا الحبيب لبنان وطن الأقليّات  المضطهدة عبر التاريخ، واحة الحريّة في هذا الشرق، وطن الرسالة، فنتمنّى  كما كان هذه البلد السبّاق في وضع شرعة حقوق الانسان ووضع دستور يحترم حقوق  المواطنين ويساويها، ألّا يشبه الأنظمة المجاورة في حكم الحزب الواحد  واحتكار التمثيل السايسي من قبل أيّ حزب يعتبر نفسه الأقوى وممثّلاً لكافّة  المكوّنات الأخرى، ونرفض إلغاء خصوصيّات الجماعات المتعدّدة  واستنساخ فكر  حزب الاتحاد والترقي وفكر البعث.
 لن نقبل بإفقار وتجويع واذلال الشعب كي  يسلّم أمره للفاسد، لا نرضى بتهجير أولادنا وسرقة خياراتنا، نريد ان يبقى  لبنان فسحة الأمل الذي لم يكن يوماً بلون واحد، نريد لبنان الجسم الواحد  بأفكار كثيرة ومعتقدات متعدّدة، حاملاً قلباً واحداً. هـكــذا هو لبنــان.
 نختم ونقول لتركيا، لن نسامح، لن نصالح، لن ننسى... وعلى تركيا الاعتراف والتعويض.
 المجد و الخلود لشهدائنا الأبرار.

 كلمة رئيس الاتحاد السرياني الماروني "طور ليفنون"  امين اسكندر
 أكد خلالها على أن المجاعة التي فرضها  المحتل العثماني على جبل لبنان، كان هدفها حصار المسيحيين ولقطع علاقاتهم  مع الخارج، للاستفراد بهم، والقضاء عليهم وتغيير الواقع الجغرافي والسكاني.  وفرض هوية غير الهوية السريانية على موارنة لبنان. وطالب أن تعود اللغة  السريانية لغة وطنية في لبنان وذلك للتمسك بأرض الاباء والاجداد ولعدم طمس  هذه المأساة التي راح ضحيتها حوالي الـ220 الف لبناني.
 المجزرة حصلت في نفس الوقت التي حصلت فيها  الابادة الارمنية والسريانية، ولكن بطريقة مختلفة، لأن جبل لبنان قريب من  دول خارجية فخاف العثماني من استعمال السيف فاستعمل التجويع والحصار،  سائلاً لماذا هذا التعتيم والصمت طول هذه السنوات.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2019)

*كلمة ترامب بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 104 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر أرمني/

 أصدر الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب امس  بيانا بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 104 للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية، فيما يلي نصها  مترجما إلى العربية عبر موقع خبر أرمني:
 “نستذكر ونكرم اليوم ذكرى أولئك الذين  عانوا أثناء أحداث الـ (Medz Yeghern)، وهي أسوأ الفظائع الجماعية في القرن  العشرين. مع مطلع سنة 1915، تم تهجير وقتل مليون ونصف مليون أرمني أو  أجبروا على السير إلى حتفهم في السنوات الأخيرة من الإمبراطورية العثمانية.  اسمحوا لي أن أضم صوتي إلى أصوات المجتمع الأرمني في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية وحول العالم في إحياء ذكرى الأبرياء الذين قضوا في تلك الفترة.
 في هذا اليوم أيضا نكرم ونعترف بفضل أولئك  الذين حاولوا إنهاء العنف وأولئك الذين سعوا إلى ضمان عدم تكرار فظائع  مشابهة، مثل ناشط حقوق الإنسان والمحامي رافائيل ليمكين. نذكر أيضا  بمساهمات الأمريكيين السخية الذين ساعدوا في إنقاذ الأرواح وإعادة بناء  المجتمعات الأرمنية.
 بينما نتأمل في هذا الفصل المظلم من  التاريخ الإنساني، نسجل إعجابنا كذلك على الناحية الأخري، على قدرة الشعب  الأرمني في مواجهة المحن الهائلة وبناء مجتمعات نابضة بالحياة في جميع  أنحاء العالم بما في ذلك الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
 نتعهد بالتعلم من المآسي السابقة حتى لا  نكررها. نرحب بجهود الأرمن والأتراك للاعتراف بتاريخهم المؤلم ومراجعتها.  ونحن نقف مع الشعب الأرمني في ذكرى الأرواح التي فقدت خلال الـ Meds  Yeghern ونؤكد من جديد التزامنا بعالم أكثر سلما.”
 وكما لاحظنا من كلمة ترامب فقد استخدم  الرئيس الأمريكي مرة أخرى العبارة الأرمنية لتلك الأحداث (Medz Yeghern)  والتي تعني “الكارثة الكبرى” مضيفا بأنها كانت من أسوأ الفظائع الجماعية في  القرن الـ20 متجنبا استخدام كلمة “إبادة التي تثير الغضب التركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2019)

*النائبة ريحان حنا تطالب الحكومة التركية الاعتراف بمجزرة الدولة العثمانية بحق المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم-  SNG/

 طالبت عضو مجلس النواب العراقي، النائبة  ريحان حنا أيوب، امس الاربعاء، الحكومة التركية بالاعتراف بشأن مذابح  الدولة العثمانية بحق المسيحيين.
 وقالت ايوب، في بيان، تلقته /SNG/، “تمر  علينا هذا اليوم الذكرى 103 على المذابح التي ارتكبتها الدولة العثمانية  بحق الطائفة المسيحية، ففي كل عام وفي اليوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر  نيسان|ابريل نستذكر تلك الجريمة”.
 واضافت “ولهذا فأننا إذ ندين تلك المجازر  الوحشية والبشعة والتي لم يعرف التاريخ مثل بشاعتها، فإننا نطالب اليوم  بتقديم الاعتذار الرسمي من قبل الحكومة التركية، وكذلك الاعتراف بهذه  الجريمة المروعة على أنها كانت إبادة جماعية استخدمت فيها أقذر الأساليب  القمعية بحق الأرمن”.
 وطالبت ايوب الأمم المتحدة والدول الكبرى  وجميع المنظمات الإنسانية “بالوقوف إلى جانب ذوي الضحايا للمطالبة بتعويضهم  من قبل الحكومة التركية وبشكل يتناسب مع حجم بشاعة تلك الجريمة”.
 وشددت على هيئة الأمم “بعقد اتفاقيات  دولية تلزم جميع الدول بعدم تكرار مثل هذه الجريمة بحق المسيحيين، الرحمة  والخلود لضحايا تلك المجازر”.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

*البرتغال تعترف رسميا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/


 وردت أنباء عن تبني البرلمان البرتغالي لمشروع قانون تعترف بموجبه برتغاليا بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 وبحسب موقع صحيفة News.am فقد تبنى البرلمان في البرتغال يوم الجمعة المصادف 26 أبريل/ نيسان مشروع القرار الخاص بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 وبهذا الإعتراف يرتفع عدد الدول المعترفة بالإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية إلى 31 دولة بالإضافة ل 49 ولاية أمريكية.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*القيادات الأرمينية تحيي الذكرى الـ104 للإبادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 أحيت القيادات الأرمينية الذكرى الـ104  للإبادة الأرمنية، حيث توجه في 24 نيسان كل من رئيس الجمهورية أرمين  سركيسيان، ورئيس الوزراء نيكول باشينيان، وكاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن كاريكين  الثاني، ورئيس البرلمان أراراد ميرزويان، وأعضاء البرلمان وغيرهم من  الشخصيات الى النصب التذكاري لشهداء الابادة الأرمنية، ووضع أكاليل الورود.
 ووقفوا دقيقة صمت أمام الشعلة الأبدية إجلالاً لأرواح الشهداء، حيث أقيمت الصلاة برئاسة الكاثوليكوس.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2019)

*فيرا يعقوبيان: “لايمكن لتركيا أن تتقدم دون الاعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية”*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 استضافت قناة (ليبانون فايلز) مديرة مكتب  القضية الأرمنية في الشرق الأوسط فيرا يعقوبيان في برنامج خاص (مرتجل  مفيد)، بمناسبة الذكرى الـ104 للابادة الأرمنية.
 وأكدت يعقوبيان على عمل المكتب، والدراسات التي يقيمها حول القضية الأرمنية والابادة الأرمنية.
 كما تحدثت عن تشكل الشتات الأرمني، مؤكدة  أن الأناضول هي المهد الأساسي للأرمن، وأوضحت بالتفاصيل وضع الأرمن في فترة  الإبادة الأرمنية، وأسباب التهجير، واستضافة اللبنانيين للأرمن الناجين،  وكذلك وضع الأرمن في الشتات الأرمني.
 كما تحدثت عن مطالب الأرمن، من الاعتراف  بالابادة، والانتقال الى المرحلة التالية، وهي التعويض، مؤكدة أن تركيا  مازالت تواصل سياسة الانكار، وأنه لايمكن لتركيا أن تتقدم دون الاعتراف  بالابادة الأرمنية. كما لفتت الى أن الأرمن أصبحوا مواطنين واعربواعن  اخلاصهم للبلاد التي عاشوا فيها، وهم يتمتعون بحقوقهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*الإبادة الجماعية.. كتاب يكشف معاناة المسيحيين بالدولة العثمانية خلال 30 سنة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اليوم السابع/

 من الكتب المهمة التى تتناول جانبا تاريخا  لا يجوز تناسيه كتاب بعنوان "إبادة جماعية دامت 30 عاما.. تدمير تركيا  للأقليات المسيحية 1894-1924" تأليف بينى موريس ودور زئيفى، الذى يعرض  معاناة الرعايا المسيحيين فى الإمبراطورية العثمانية مباشرة قبل انهيارها.

 ويتناول الكتاب ثلاث حلقات: أولاً مذبحة  لما يقرب من 200 ألف أرمنى عثمانى وقعت بين عامى 1894 و 1896،  وثانيا  ترحيل بقية الأرمنيين بداية من عام 1915، وثالثا تدمير أو ترحيل المسيحيين  الباقين "معظمهم من اليونانيين" أثناء وبعد نزاع 1919-1922، الذى أطلق عليه  الأتراك حرب الاستقلال، والذى انتهى بالقضاء على نحو مليون مسيحيى فى  الأرض التركية.
 وقعت كل حلقة من الحلقات التى اختاروها  المؤلفان فى لحظة تاريخية معينة، الأولى أثناء المنافسة المزمنة مع الروس،  بينما وقعت الثانية عندما كان الأتراك فى حالة حرب مع ثلاث قوى مسيحية  "بريطانيا وفرنسا وروسيا"، والثالثة بعدما احتلت قوات يونانية ميناء أزمير  بموافقة من حلفائها الغربيين.
  والكتاب يقدم فصلا مثيرا يفسر هذه  المجازر، وتصف الضغط الذى فرضه الوافدون الجدد على المناطق الريفية فى  الأناضول من مسيرة روسيا عبر القوقاز، وأيضا تحويل الأرمن من أقلية دينية  إلى مجتمع سياسى يخشاه العثمانيون.
 فبين عامى 1894 و 1924 لقى ما بين 1.5  مليون و 2.5 مليون مسيحى عثمانى حتفهم، حيث تم التحريض على عمليات القتل  هذه من قبل الأتراك المسلمين الذين استقطبوا المسلمين الآخرين واستشهدوا  بالتضامن الإسلامى ونتيجة لذلك انخفضت الحصة المسيحية من سكان الأناضول من  20 فى المائة إلى 2%.
  ويستبعد المؤلفان، إن الإسلام عنيف فى جوهره ويرفضان هذا الرأى، لكنهما يلمحان إلى أنه تم وضع خطة مدتها 30 عامًا .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2019)

*كلمة رئيس الرابطة السريانية  حبيب افرام في "محاضرة بذكرى مجاعة جبل لبنان والإبادة الأرمنية ومجازر " سيفو"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 سيفو ذاكرة للمستقبل

                أنتَ هنا في حضرة الشهادة، في بيت الشهادة
               من وهج  بشير الى  سحر بيار، ثم وجها وجها
              فداء لقضية. ولوْ أن علينا  اعادة قراءة تاريخنا بتمعّن مع نقد ذاتي حول بعض             عثراتنا   ورهاناتنا وصراعاتنا،  ثم من هنا الى أين؟

             أنا أبن القضية المسيحية المشرقية
            أنا ابن جيل ثالث لجدّ هو "بقايا السيوف" من "عين ورد"
           ووالد جُبل بلبنان، ولد فيه ،
           كان يعتقد أن الكتائب حلٌّ وربما ردٌّ في مكان ما على المجزرة، حتّى لا تحصل
       مجزرة جديدة . لكن!
           كان منزلنا في المصيطبة هو بيت الكتائب وتباهى بزره الذهبي بعد نصف
       قرن من التزام.
           أفتخر بنضاله الذي علّمني حب الوطن وأن لا معنى للحياة دون قضية.

           ماذا يعني قضية؟ بعض الناس تركوا لبنان عند أول طلقة،
            هاجروا. فكّروا بأرجلهم؟
           أو بقوا ذميين يقبلون أي سلطة.  ولا فارقة معهم يسقط جبل لبنان، يهجَّر مسيحيو    سوريا يقتلع مسيحيو نينوى  لا يرف جفن لأحد.


          ما أصعب الذاكرة . غبار الأزمنة. خاصة اذا كانت مثقلة بالدم، بالابادة، بالاقتلاع.
      يحضر التاريخ في عقلك والشرايين، هو أمام عينيك، لا يغيب عن بالك.
            دمنا حبر الأبرياء.
             لكنْ؟ الى متى. نحمل الجراح الأمل الرجاء النضال في عالم لاه .
             ماذا يعني أنْ تكون جذوري في ضيعة منسية من طورعابدين، وأن
        يكون لديّ شجرة لعائلتي تعود الى عام 1650؟
             ماذا يعني أنْ تندثر المسيحية المشرقية وينتشر أهلنا في كل أقاصي الارض
        بهويات جديدة كأننا شعب الشتات؟
             ولماذا نصرّ على الذكرى؟

        -1- إن ما نسميه "سيفو" حقيقة  تاريخية في المكان والزمان نحن شهودها وضحاياها بأجسادنا بأهلنا برواياتنا  بكتبنا بأشعارنا بفننا بأغانينا بدمعنا بلحمنا بدمنا بالأسماء بالصور  بالعائلات بأطلال باقية هناك فيها عبق اجدادنا. ولا يمكن لأحد انكارها ولا  محوها ولا التبرؤ منها ولا تغييبها ولا إهمالها ولا دفنها، خاصة لا نقبل ان  يدعي أحد أنها لم تحصل، أو أنها خرافة. ان الذاكرة لا تهجَّر، وهذه ليست  ذاكرة وهمية ولا مُبتَدَعَة، وان تجاهلها اكاديميون أو مؤرخون أو مفكرون.  وهي ليست ذاكرة ارتدادية او ذاكرة للانتقام بل هي ذاكرة للغد.
             -2- إن ما حصل طال شعوباً  واثنيات وطوائف متنوعة من الأرمن والسريان والكلدان والاشوريين ويونان آسيا  الصغرى. صحيح أن العدد الأكبر من الضحايا كان من الأرمن الذين سموها في  أدبياتهم "المجزرة الأرمنية" وناضلوا على طريقتهم لاحيائها، لكن المسيحيين  بأغلبهم كانوا ضحايا القتل والذبح والنزوح والجوع والمرض والتهجير.

      -3- نطالب تركيا بالاعتراف الصريح  الواضح الشفاف بما حصل من أجل أن ترتاح عظام أجدادنا. من أجل وقفة ضمير  ونقد ذاتي. نحن لا نستثمر دم الشهداء إلا في ساحة الشرف والحرية. لا ننكأ  جراحاً ولا نستجر احزاناً ولا نقبل انتقاماً ولا نحمل ضغينة ونتذكر ليس  بالضرورة من أجل استعادة اراض ولا من أجل تعويضات مالية بحت بل من أجل  الحقيقة.

    -4-   ان التاريخ يكتبه الكبار. ان  تركيا ستكون اكثر قوة ومناعة إذا تصرفت بهالة. مَن يصدق أن نقاشاً لم يكن  مقبولاً ولا ممكناً صار واقعاً. فلماذا لا نفتح أبواب الحوار كاملة ويكون  لنا من مواقف أمثلة. ان قداسة البابا الراحل طلب الغفران عن الحملات  الصليبية وما سببته من مآسٍ. وهو نفسه طلب السماح من اليهودعن أي اهمال سبب  بالمحرقة وها هي المانيا تعترف بالمحرقة دون خجل، ان جنوبي افريقيا انشأت  لجاناً للحقيقة وللمصالحة الوطنية، والمغرب سيعوض عمَّن تعرّض للتعذيب  والاعتقال الظالم عبر هيئة.

      -5- نصرخ لوجعنا بصوت أقوى لكننا بكل  تأكيد ضد القتل بالمطلق، ضد الحرب، ضد الارهاب، ضد العنف. لا نقبل ان  نستعمل الاحداث الأليمة لزرع الحقد او الكراهية، بلْ لتحصين مجتمعاتنا  وشرقنا. وما رفضناه لأهلنا نرفضه لاي شعب وندينه في اي بقعة من العالم.

    -6-  ان العيش المشترك في صميم رسالتنا  وفكرنا، لقد عشنا هنا منذ فجر البشرية، ومنذ بدء نور المسيحية، ثم مع  المسلمين نتشارك الهواجس والهموم والايام. صحيح ان في هذا التاريخ محطات  مخيفة وقاسية لكنه يسطع ايضاً بالانتصارات والفرح والعطاء. نحن ضدّ صدام  الحضارات نحن لسنا فقط مع حوارها بل في قلب عيشها معاً. نحن لا نقبل الهجوم  على اي دين. نحترم ونقدر ونجلّ الاسلام الحنيف ونعتبر ان في كل مسيحي شرقي  روحاً من الاسلام كما ان في كل مسلم شرقي شيئاً من المسيحية.

    -7-  لا يمكن للعالم أن يغمض عينيه  ويدَّعي انه لا يعرف ولا يسمع ولا يرى. لا يمكن أن تكون الحروب مسلسلاً  تلفزيونياً ولا الضحايا أرقاماً ولا يرف له جفن. لا يمكن أنْ يكون الانسان  لامبالياً تجاه أي ضحية في اي زمن في اي قارة لاي سبب. مَن يسكت يكون  مشاركاً. الضمير العالمي يجب ان يبقى ساهراً متيقظاً لحقوق كل انسان. الحق  ليس للقوة بالضرورة فالى متى يصم العالم اذنيه عن صراخ البراءة ويتبع  مصالحه؟

  -8-  ان شعبنا رفض ان يموت. ويبرهن كل  يوم انه جدير بالحياة ينظر الى التاريخ بعين التحدي. صحيح ان الغربة تكاد  تقتلعه من الارض المشرقية، وهو اصبح حارس حجارة في طور عابدين، لكن نهضة  حقيقية في احزابنا وتياراتنا ووسائل اعلامنا ومؤسساتنا وعودتنا الى الجذور  واللغة والانتماء والافادة من التكنولوجيا والمواصلات تجعلنا شعباً واحداً  نابضاً بحس الهوية مصراً على حقه في حمل رسالة التمايز والفرادة في عالم  واحد يكاد يمحو كل ثقافة. سنبقى لوناً محبباً في عالم عنوانه التنوع.
         سيفو يتكرر. من 1915 الى الآن. من العثمانيين الى داعش. الضحية نفسها.

        -9- إننا في لبنان، حيث جبلنا  كسريان قدراً وخياراً نؤمن أنه الواحة والمثال رغم كل عثراتنا كلبنانيين.  أنه الدور والرسالة لا الحصن ولا الملجأ فقط. عرفنا جحيمنا أيضاً. اقتتلنا  وكنا ساحة، مررنا بكوابيسنا ومجازرنا أمام عيون العالم، تذابحنا وتصالحنا،  نحن ندرك ربما أكثر من غيرنا ان لا حلول إلا بالحواروالتفهم والتفاهم  والمصالحة والتعالي على الجراح، وعلمني حب الحقيقة أن أرى جمال  التسوية.سيفو أيضاً أن نعامل نحن السريان، رغم كل عطاءاتنا وأكثر من الف  شهيد، على أننا مواطنون درجة أخيرة، بلا حقوق سياسية ولا تمثيل وزاري ولا  زيادة عدد نواب ولا تعيينات ادارية، إنه نظام عنصري ضدنا. لكن هذا بحث آخر  لزمن آخر.
       نحن هنا نصرخ حتى لا تتكرر أي مجزرة.
      حتى نتصالح كلنا، بشرية تسعى الى الكمال،
     وحتى نناضل لشرق جديد وفجر جديد.


 كلمة رئيس الرابطة السريانية  حبيب افرام  في "محاضرة بذكرى مجاعة جبل لبنان والإبادة الأرمنية ومجازر " سيفو"  الاثنين 6 أيار 2019 بدعوة من حزب الكتائب اللبنانية في مقرهم في الصيفي.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*بلدية مدينة “سُريا” الاسبانية تعترف رسمياً بالابادة الأرمنية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 أفادت السفارة الأرمنية في اسبانيا أن بلدية منطقة “سُريا” الاسبانية اعترفت رسمياً بالابادة الأرمنية.
 وأشارت السفارة الأرمنية على صفحتها الى  أن الأحزاب الأربعة في مجلس البلدية وافقت بالاجماع على الطلب الذي تقدمت  به الجمعية الأرمنية “اراراد”. بهذا الخصوص.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2019)

*وفد بيلاروسي يزور نصب تسيتسيرناكابيرد التذكاري ويكرّم ذكرى شهداء الإبادة الأرمنية*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أرمنبريس/

 في إطار إقامة "أيام الثقافة البيلاروسية  في أرمينيا" في الفترة من 16 إلى 19 مايو وصل عدد من الشخصيات الفنية في  بيلاروسيا إلى يريفان.
 وزار الوفد البيلاروسي في 17 أيار / مايو نصب  تسيتسيرناكابيرد التذكاري وكرّم ذكرى شهداء الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية  وكذلك معهد متحف الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية.
 "أعتقد أن الأحداث  الثقافية مهمة للغاية من حيث إقامة علاقات ودية مع الدول الأجنبية والحفاظ  على هذه العلاقات" هذا ما أخبره وزير الثقافة الأرميني تيكران كالستيان  مضيفاً: "الثقافة هي زينة وزهرة الدبلوماسية ومن الضروري عقد مبادرات  ثقافية بشكل صحيح مع مختلف البلدان".
 ويقام برنامج أيام الثقافة في  بيلاروسيا في أرمينيا في إطار التعاون بين وزارتي الثقافة في البلدين: "لقد  زرت أرمينيا في عام 2014. لقد أعجبت هذا البلد وتركته بمشاعر إيجابية  للغاية، لذلك كنت أتطلع إلى هذه الزيارة"، هذا ما قاله ممثلة الوفد  البيلاروسي والمذيعة التلفزيون البيلاروسي مارينا جريتزوك وتحدثت عن  العلاقات الثقافية بين أرمينيا وبيلاروسيا فقالت إن هذه المبادرات تعزز هذه  العلاقات.
 تنطلق أيام الثقافة في بيلاروسيا في أرمينيا يوم 17 مايو في  مركز هوفهان شرامبيان للإبداع الشعبي وسيتم عرض أعمال نابليون أوردا  الجرافيكية ومجموعة من الحرف والإبداعات الشعبية لمتحف التاريخ الوطني في  بيلاروسيا.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2019)

*إنكار تركيا الإبادة الأرمنية يجعلها قابلة لارتكاب أخرى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - 24/




 خلال ندوة استضافتها أنقرة في 24 أبريل  (نيسان) الماضي والتي صادفت ذكرى مرور 104 أعوام على الإبادة الأرمنية، كرر  الرئيس التركي تشويهه وإنكاره للقتل الجماعي الذي تعرض له المسيحيون على  يد العثمانيين سنة 1915.
 وكتبت الصحافية أوزاي بولوت في معهد  "غايتستون إنستيتيوت" الأمريكي أنّ إردوغان قال حينها: "إنّ إعادة موضعة  العصابات الأرمنية وداعميها الذين ارتكبوا المجازر بحق الشعب المسلم، من  ضمنهم النساء والأطفال في شرق الأناضول، كان أكثر عمل معقولاً أمكن اتخاذه  في تلك الفترة". وتم نشر هذا الكلام على صفحة الرئاسة التركية على تويتر.

 لا نية لأخذ العبرة
 رداً على هذا الكلام، قال الباحث المستقل  في المعهد الأسترالي للهولوكوست ودراسات الإبادة فيكان بابكينيان "إنّ  تصريح أردوغان كان ناقصاً من حيث الوقائع، مخادعاً ومهيناً". وشرح للموقع  نفسه أنّ "التدمير الواسع والممنهج للحكومة التركية العثمانية بحق سكانها  الأرمن الأصليّين بين 1915-1923 موثق جداً" مضيفاً أنّ تغريدة الرئيس  التركي في أسمى يوم لاستذكار الإبادة كان يهدف بوضوح إلى تطمين القوميين  المتطرفين في تركيا على حساب الحقيقية التاريخية. 

 وتابع  بابكينيان: "لا أعتقد أنّ هنالك رئيس حكم آخر في عالم اليوم قد عبّر عن  خطاب فاقد للشعور بالذنب حول إبادة دولته الموثقة جداً لسكانها الأصليين.  إنّه إنكار للإبادة في أسوأ أحواله. يمكن تفسير رسالة أردوغان وفقاً  للتالي: تركيا غير مذنبة إزاء ما حصل للأرمن سنة 1915. لقد استحقوا ما  حصلوا عليه، وليس لدينا أي نية لأخذ العبر من ماضينا أو لاتباع سياسة عدالة  انتقالية".

 أرسِلوا ليتم ذبحهم
 انتقد الباحث في جرائم  الإبادة وصاحب كتاب "إبادة اليونانيين العثمانيين" (2012) فاسيليوس  ميشانتسيديس تصوير أردوغان الخاطئ للقتل الجماعي الذي مارسه الأتراك بحق  المسيحيين. وقال للمعهد نفسه: "ما يشير إليه أردوغان بصفته إعادة موضعة"  كان فعلياً ترحيلاً إبادياً للسكان المدنيّين – خصوصاً النساء والأطفال  والمسنين – إلى الداخل الأقصى لآسيا الصغرى. لم يتم نقل هؤلاء السكان  ببساطة إلى مكان آخر، على عكس ما تدعيه الدولة التركية. لقد أرسِلوا إلى  الداخل من أجل أن يتم ذبحهم أو الموت من التعرض للتعب، الجوع، أو الآفات،  إمّا على الطريق أو في أمكنة وجهاتهم". وأضاف: "أدت ‘إعادة الموضعة‘ هذه  إلى الدمار الجزئي أو الكامل للعديد من المجتمعات اليونانيّة الأرثوذكسيّة  التي عاشت في الأناضول لحوالي 3000 سنة".

 وأشار ميشانتسيديس إلى  أنّ "استمرار سياسة الدولة التركية في إنكار الإبادة يظهر مدى قابلية تركيا  لارتكاب إبادة أخرى، لكن أيضاً مدى أهمية وضرورة اعتراف المجتمع الدولي  للاعتراف بالإبادة كوسيلة لتفادي تكرارها من منكِر ومرتكب عدوان دولة".

 الأرشيف غير مفتوح أمام الجميع

 في حديث إلى "غايتستون إنستيتيوت" أيضاً، قالت الباحثة في الإبادة  الأشورية ومحاضرة في معهد التاريخ التابع لأكاديمية العلوم الوطنية في  أرمينيا أناهيت خوسرويفا إنّ "ما يسميه أردوغان زوراً ‘إعادة موضعة‘ كان  بالنسبة إلينا، أحفاد الناجين من الإبادتين الأرمنية والأشورية – ترحيلاً.  لقد تم القضاء على الأرمن والأشوريين الأصليين في موطنهم القديم الخاص".

 وأضافت: "تأكيد (أردوغان ومنكرين آخرين للإبادة) أنّ الأرشيفات التركية  مفتوحة بعيد عن الحقيقة – خصوصاً على مستوى الوصول إلى مواد حول الإبادتين  الأرمنية والأشورية من قبل باحثين موضوعيين. الأرشيفات مفتوحة، لكن فقط  أمام الباحثين العاملين لمصالح الدولة التركية. مهما كان ما تقوله تركيا،  تم الاعتراف بالإبادة الأرمنية كجريمة ضد الإنسانية وإدانتها من قبل 27  دولة حول العالم".

 تركيا تنكر وتفتخر في آن
 تكتب بولوت أنّ  هذا لم يمنع أردوغان وداعميه من إنكار الإبادة وفي الوقت نفسه من الافتخار  بها. هذه هي الآلية الدعائية التي حولت الضحايا إلى مجرمين وصاغت التاريخ  الرسمي لتركيا منذ تأسيسها سنة 1923. لا تزال الكتب التركية تورد أنّ  اليونانيين والأرمن والأشوريين "الخونة" أجبروا الأتراك العثمانيين على  التصرف دفاعاً عن النفس. وفي اليوم نفسه الذي ألقى فيه أردوغان الخطاب الذي  لام فيه الضحايا على المآسي التي حلت بهم، منعت تركيا جمعية حقوق الإنسان  من الاحتفال بالذكرى في اسطنبول.

 لا ديمقراطية بدون اعتراف
  خلص الباحث في جرائم الإبادة فاسيليوس ميشانتسيديس إلى أنّ تركيا، كي تكون  فعلاً دولة ديمقراطية، عليها أن تعترف بجرائمها الماضية. وقال للمعهد إنّ  تركيا لن تتمكن من تحرير نفسها من ماضيها المجرم حتى تعترف بإبادة السكان  المسيحيين الأصليين في الأمبراطورية العثمانية. وأضاف: "إنّ الاعتراف قد  يحرر أيضاً الشعب التركي من الذنب والعار، وبالتالي، تحديد بداية مسار جديد  من المصالحة بين تركيا وأحفاد ضحايا الإبادة، وكذلك بين تركيا وجيرانها،  خصوصاً اليونان، أرمينيا، وقبرص".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2019)

*عيد استقلال جمهورية ارمينيا الاولى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- ملحق أزتاك العربي/

 تم الاعلان عن جمهورية أرمينيا الأولى في 28 أيار 1918 والتي استمرت حتى 2 كانون الأول 1920.
 عند إعلان استقلال أرمينيا كانت مساحة جمهورية أرمينيا تبلغ 12 ألف كم2 وعاصمتها يريفان.
  قبل إعلان الاستقلال جرت معارك سارداراباد وباش أباران وغاراكيليسيه، حيث استطاع الشعب الأرمني استرجاع دولته بعد 543 عاماً.
 في 28 أيار تبنى المجلس الوطني الأرمني في  تبليسي إعلاناً ينص على أنه بعد انهيار القوقاز سياسياً واعلان استقلال  جيورجيا وأذربيجان فإن المجلس الوطني الأرمني هو السلطة العليا والوحيدة في  المحافظات الأرمنية.
 حتى وصول حكومة أرمينيا من تبليسي الى يريفان قاد البلاد آرام مانوكيان.
 وعند توقيع أول اتفاقية مع تركيا في 4  حزيران 1918 كان يمثل الجانب الأرمني هوفانيس كاتشازنوني وألكسندر  خاديسيان. حيث اعترفت تركيا في تلك الاتفاقية باستقلال أرمينيا. وتخلت  أرمينيا عن عدة مناطق من أراضيها وبقي فقط 12 ألف كلم 2.
 بعد وصول الحكومة تم تشكيل السلطة  التشريعية العليا حيث ضمت عدة حزاب ومستقلين وممثلين عن أقليات وطنية، 46  شخصاً منهم 18 من الطاشناك.
 في 24 حزيران أعلن عن تشكيلة الحكومة على  النحو التالي: رئيس الوزراء هوفانيس كاتشازنوني، وزير الداخلية أرام  مانوكيان، وزير الخارجية ألكسندر خاديسيان.
 وعقدت أول جلسة لمجلس أرمينيا في 1 آب في يريفان وانتخب أفيديك ساهاكيان رئيساً وهو من حزب الطاشناك.
 في ربيع عام 1919 تم تحرير مساحات أخرى من الأراضي الأرمنية مثل منطقة كارس وناخيتشيفان وبذلك وصلت مساحة أرمينيا الى 60 ألف كلم 2.
 في 28 أيار 1919 كانت الحكومة برئاسة خاديسيان وأعلنت أرمينيا جمهورية مستقلة وموحدة.
 في حزيران 1919 جرت انتخابات للبرلمان في  أرمينيا حيث انتخب 80 عضواً، منهم 72 من الطاشناك. وعقدت أول جلسة في 1 آب  وانتخب أفيديس أهارونيان رئيساً للبرلمان.
 في 5 أيار 1920 شكلت حكومة جديدة برئاسة هامازاسب أوهانشتانيان.
 بدأ عام 1920 اعتراف المجتمع الدولي  بأرمينيا، وقررت الدول في مؤتمر باريس في 23 كانون الثاني الاعتراف  باستقلال أرمينيا واقعياً. في 24 نيسان اعترفت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  باستقلال أرمينيا.
 في نهاية 1918 شكل وفد برئاسة أفيديس  أهارونيان وأرسل الى أوروبا في كانون الثاني 1919 للدفاع عن مصالح الشعب  الأرمني في مؤتمر السلام في باريس. كذلك وصل الى باريس وفد برئاسة بوغوص  نوبار وشكلت خطط موحدة.
 في 10 آب 1920 في بلدة سيفر قرب باريس  وقعت الدول العظمى وتركيا على اتفاقية مؤيدة لأرمينيا. شارك في الاتفاقية  من الجانب الأرمني أفيديس أهارونيان. لكن للأسف خلقت ظروف جديدة، أتت  الكمالية الى تركيا، ولم يعترفوا لا بتلك الاتفاقية ولا بجمهورية أرمينيا.
 في 24 آب 1920 تم التوقيع في موسكو على  مشروع اتفاق بين روسيا وتركيا، تعترف فيه روسيا بوحدة أراضي تركيا، أي كارس  وأرداهان وباطوم. وأضحت اتفاقية ضد أرمينيا.
 في 28 ايلول 1920 قام الجيش الكمالي بالهجوم على أرمينيا، وأعلنت حالة حرب في أرجاء أرمينيا.
 في 24 تشرين الثاني 1920 شكلت حكومة جديدة  برئاسة سيمون فراتسيان. ولاحقاً، وفق الاتفاق الموقع في يريفان في 2 كانون  الأول أعلنت أرمينيا جمهورية سوفيتية، وتم تسليم السلطات الى القيادة  العسكرية مؤقتاً برئاسة تراسداماد كانايان.
 وفي ليلة 2 كانون الأول تم التوقيع على اتفاق لوقف الحرب بين الأرمن والأتراك.
 عاشت جمهورية أرمينيا فترة عامين ونصف،  عانت الكثير من التناقضات السياسية، والخسارة أمام تركيا، والرضوخ أمام  ضغوطات روسيا السوفيتية. وأخيراً تبعتها جمهورية أرمينيا السوفيتية  الاشتراكية.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2019)

*السريان يتذكرون "مجازر سَيفو" ... افرام: شعبنا لم يعد يثق بحكومات المنطقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المركزية/
 ككل عام، تحيي الرابطة السريانية ذكرى  مجازر "سَيفو"، وككل عام، يقول رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام، نتذكر  كي لا ننسى"، ويضيف عبر "المركزية" "أننا نحيي ذكرى ما نسميه مجازر ضد  شعبنا السرياني الاشوري الكلداني، التي حصلت عام 1915 في طورعبدين في  السلطنة العثمانية، وتتزامن مع المجازر الارمنية".
 هذه السنة، تنظم الرابطة في الخامسة عصر  الاربعاء 19 حزيران، مهرجاناً خطابياً، في اوتيل "لو رويال"، الضبية،  يتكلّم فيه كل من وزير الخارجية والمغتربين جبران باسيل، مطران زحلة  للسريان الارثوذكس مار يوستينيوس بولس سفر، المعاون البطريركي لبطريركية  الأرمن الكاثوليك جورج اسادوريان، ورئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام.
 وأوضح افرام "أن الرابطة كانت تحتفل بهذه  المناسبة في 24 نيسان من كل عام، لكن منذ سنتين فصلنا التوقيت، واصبحنا  بمبادرة من الكنيسة السريانية، نحتفل في 15 حزيران. وتذكيراً، عام 2000 في  الذكرى المئوية وفي نفس المكان، كان ضيفنا الرئيس ميشال عون، وأقيم مهرجان  تأكيدا على الهم المشرقي للرئيس وعلى تفهمه لقضايا مسيحيي الشرق ومعاناة  المسيحيين السريان الاشوريين الكلدان والارمن".
 وعن الذكرى قال: "كما هي ذكرى غارقة في  السنين، هي ذكرى غارقة في الالم والمعاناة. لا تغيب ابدا ولا ينسى احد  واحدة من اكبر المجازر في تاريخ الشعوب"، لافتاً إلى "أننا لا نتطلع الى  ثأر إنما الى عدالة واعتراف، والاسوأ اننا رهينة سنوات تكرار لهذه المجازر  عبر اقصاء وتهجير وابادة المسيحيين السريان الكلدان الاشوريين خاصة من  العراق وسوريا وكأن الزمن يعيد نفسه". ورأى "أن السريان يعانون من ازمة  تاريخ ووجود. والذكرى أليمة لأننا نرى اننا نخسر الارض والحضور والدور  والعدد وان شعبنا لم يعد يثق لا بحكومات المنطقة ولا بعقلها، ويفكر برجليه  ويظن ان من الافضل له ان يعيش في الغرب"، وشدد على "أن هذا ليس رأينا، ولكن  مع الاسف، بصيص الامل والنور والرجاء يخف عند شعبنا. فكيف بإمكاننا إقناع  أحد يعيش في منطقة مثل القامشلي او سهل نينوى، في محيط يعاني كل يوم قتلا  وتفجيرا ودولة غير قائمة، حروب في سوريا وحروب متنقلة في العراق ولا مفاهيم  لحقوق الانسان وللحريات الشخصية او الفكرية، ويشعر في هذا المناخ ان امل  المساواة الكاملة والحريات الكاملة غير موجود".
 واعتبر "ان السريان يفقدون هويتهم" مؤكداً  "أنها اكبر مجزرة ضدنا. ونحن نسعى بكل ما لدينا لإعلاء الصوت بأن هناك  قضية مسيحية مشرقية، وغيابها اكبر خسارة لكل مكونات هذه المنطقة، ولكن لا  الشرق واع ولا العالم العربي، وهو غارق في أزماته وفي دمه وفي افكار  سوداوية خطيرة، ولا العالم الغربي يهمه هذا الشيء، مصالحه في مكان آخر  تماماً. لسنا كمسيحيين مشرقيين على اجندة احد رغم بعض الاشارات".
 وختم: "سأكون في واشنطن في 14 تموز  للمشاركة في الندوة الثانية حول الحريات الدينية في العالم مع وزارة  الخارجية الاميركية، ربما هناك في فرنسا او في المجر او بريطانيا، في بعض  البلدان هناك استعادة وعي حول ضرورة التنوع والتعدد في المنطقة، وحتى بداية  تغيير في بعض عقول العالم العربي، ونحن يدنا بيد كل هذه العقول المنفتحة،  نشد على اياديها ونصر على ان بقاء المسيحيين ودورهم مسؤولية كل الافرقاء  الآخرين، مسلمين وعرب وسنّة وشيعة وأكراد".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*احياء الذكرى السنوية لمذابح الإبادة السريانية “سيفو 1915” في باب توما بدمشق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - سانا/
 بمناسبة الذكرى السنوية الرابعة بعد المئة  لمذابح الإبادة السريانية على يد العثمانيين “سيفو 1915” أقامت بطريركية  أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس قداسا إلهيا وذلك في كاتدرائية  مارجرجس البطريركية للسريان الأرثوذكس في باب توما بدمشق.

 وقال  المطران مار تيموثاوس متى الخوري النائب البطريركي لأبرشية دمشق البطريركية  للسريان الأرثوذكس “لقد تركت هذه الإبادة على شعبنا أثرا رهيبا بوحشيتها  وقساوتها فكانت حرب إبادة بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى” مؤكدا أن السريان  سيبقون أينما كانوا دعاة تسامح وسلام ومحبة رغم كل ما مر بهم ولن ننسى دماء  أجدادنا وأبائنا التي ستبقى تزيدنا تمسكا بأرضنا لنبقى فيها على مثلهم  ملحا للأرض ونورا للعالم.

 وأضاف النائب البطريركي “ما أقرب الأمس  البعيد بيومنا القريب الذي فيه يعيش أبناء شعبنا أيضا في سيفو آخر يهدف إلى  إفراغ أرضنا التاريخية من شعبها الأصيل فالإرهاب هجر الناس وأحرق الأديرة  والكنائس والمساجد والمدارس وارتقى الكثير من الشهداء.. وهنا لا بد أن نشير  إلى خطف الإرهابيين بريف حلب لمطراني حلب بولس يازجي ويوحنا إبراهيم منذ  ستة أعوام وسط صمت دولي معيب وكل ذنبهما بأنهما كانا يقومان بخدمة إنسانية  جليلة”.

 وأعرب المطران الخوري عن تعاطف البطريركية مع أبناء سورية  في مدن وقرى ريف حماة التي ما زالت صامدة في وجه الإرهاب وقال: “نصلي من  أجلهم ومن أجل أن يعم السلام والأمن في سورية كلها وكذلك تعاضدنا مع إخوتنا  في الجزيرة السورية الغالية والذين أحرقت أراضيهم ومحاصيلهم الزراعية ومع  كل ما حل بهم تراهم ثابتين متجذرين وينتظرون الساعة التي سيزرعون فيها  أراضيهم مجددا”.

 شارك في القداس المطران أرماش نالبنديان مطران أبرشية دمشق وتوابعها للأرمن الأرثوذكس وممثل السفير البابوي بدمشق.

 وبعد انتهاء القداس انطلقت مسيرة شموع من مقر البطريركية إلى حديقة شهداء  السريان وفي مقدمتها أيقونة تمثل مذابح الإبادة السريانية “سيفو” والذخائر  المقدسة لشهداء السريان حيث عزفت فرقة مار أفرام السرياني الكشفية النشيد  الوطني السوري ووضع إكليل من الزهور على النصب التذكاري لشهداء السريان  “سيفو”.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*بيان من حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المائة لمذابح سيفو 1915*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اليوم إذ نحتفي بالذكرى الرابعة بعد  المائة لمذابح سيفو، نقف نحن في حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني، بكلِّ شرفٍ  وإعتزاز دون تكبُّر أو تعالٍ، بأننا وعبر أكثر من خمسة وعشون عامًا‘ إذ حذى  مجلس بيث نهرين القومي مسيرة إحياء هذه الذكرى الأليمة على قلوب شعبنا في  بيث نهرين والعالم أجمع، واليوم فرحنا عظيمٌ إذ يحتفي ويناضل عشرات الأحزاب  والمؤسسات والكنائس بهذه الذكرى الأليمة، وهذا إذ يعني ما يعني إنه نهضة  شعبية تاريخية يسطِّرها شعبنا.
 لقد  قامت الدولة العثمانية العنصرية  المتعصبة  قبل "104" عام، بأعمال وحشية بربرية يندى لها جبين الإنسانية، من  عام 1915 ولغاية 1918، وهي مذابح سيفو، أستشهد فيها حوالي ستمائة ألف من  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في القسم الشمالي من وطننا بيث  نهرين، ومليون ونصف المليون من الشعب الأرمني الشقيق وعموم المسيحيين في  تركيا الحالية.
 هذه المذابح لم تختلف عن ما قام به تنظيم  داعش الإرهابي تجاه القوميات الصغيرة في العراق،  لا بل تفوقها وحشيةً  وشراسةً، وكانت بداية من خلال اقدام الجيش الحميدي السيئ الصيت، وبمسانده  المرتزقة من بعض العشائر الكردية بسفك دماء الأبرياء العزل بدون رحمة أو  وازع ضمير، مستعملين أبشع أساليب القتل والتنكيل التي لم ينج منها حتى  الأطفال الرضع فاستباحوا أعراض النساء وشقوا بطون الحوامل وقتلوا الصغير  قبل الكبير في مجازر لم يعرف التاريخ الحديث مثيلًا لها، ومن نجا من  المجازر هاجر وفرَّ إلى البلدان المجاورة، وتمَّ الإستيلاء على ممتلكات  ومدن وقرى وأراضي تشكِّل الآن ثلث مساحة تركيا الحالي، وكلّ هذا تمَّ.من  خلال اعلان الجهاد ضد المسيحيين.
 نحتفي اليوم وبأسى بهذه المذابح حيث تبقى  ذكراها أليمة في قلوبنا، مستذكرين أرواح الشهداء، الذين قدموا حياتهم وروت  دماؤهم الزكية تراب وطننا التاريخي بيث نهرين، ونستلهم منها الدروس والعبر  لتَحمّل المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا وكل حسب موقعه لترسيخ قيمنا  الانسانية ورفض سياسة التهميش والاقصاء التي تمارس ضد أبناء شعبنا في  العراق والمنطقة عمومًا وإستمرار النضال من أجل نيل كامل حقوقنا القومية  والوطنية لأننا شعب أصلي واصيل وأصحاب الأرض والحضارة وتمتدُّ جذورنا إلى  أكثر من "6750" سنة.
 إن مذابح سيفو كانت وستبقى وصمة عار على  جبين تركيا حفيدة العثمانيين ومن تحالف معها وعلى جبين الإنسانية جمعاء  لأنها ما زالت مصرَّة على موقفها بعدم الاعتراف بها بعد إعتراف أكثر من  عشرين دولة بوقوعها ورغم مرور 104 عام على مذابح سيفو، ولا بدَّ لها من  الإعتراف بالحقيقة كاملة غير منقوصة لتأخذ العدالة مجراها وتعاد الحقوق  المسلوبة والمغتصبة لأصحابها الشرعيين من أبناء شعبنا والشعوب الأخرى.
 وقد آن الأوان أن يناضل الشعبين المظلومين  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والأرمني، نضالًا مشتركًا من أجل الضغط على  المجتمع الدولي ليقوم بدوره بالضغط على تركيا لإعادة حق شعبينا والشعوب  المظلومة الأخرى كاليونانيين البونتيك والروم.
 اننا في حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني  نحذِّر الحكومة التركية من التمادي في سياستها العنصرية والتوسعية في  المنطقة والعودة بين الفينة والأخرى الى حلم الدولة العثمانية البالية  لإبتلاع القوميات والدول، وتماديها في التدخَّل في أرض إقليم كوردستان/  العراق، وضرب بلدات وقرى شعبنا بحجَّة ضرب قواعد حزب العمال الكوردستاني،  او إستمرار الاعتداء على حقوق شعبنا. ونشدِّد على مطالبتنا للرأي العام  العالمي والإنسانية جمعاء بالتنديد بهذه المذابح البشعة وما سببته من آلام  ومآسي للشعوب غير التركية ولعدَّة أجيال.
 المجد والخلود لشهداء سيفو الأبرار
 المجد والخلود لشهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 المجد والخلود لشهداء الحرية والإنسانية                                 
                                                                                          المكتب السياسي
                                                                                  حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني
                                                                                        16 حزيران 2019


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك أفرام الثّاني يحيي عيد العنصرة وذكرى شهداء الإبادة السّريانيّة "سيفو"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - نور نيوز/
 ترأّس بطريرك السّريان الأرثوذكس مار  إغناطيوس أفرام الثّاني، مساء السّبت، صلاة مساء عيد العنصرة وتذكار شهداء  الإبادة السّريانيّة "سيفو"، في كنيسة مار أفرام - بوينس آيريس، بمشاركة  النّائب البطريركيّ في الأرجنتين كريسوستوموس يوحنّا غسالي، النّائب  البطريركيّ ومدير المؤسّسات البطريركيّة الخيريّة في العطشانة كريسوستوموس  ميخائيل شمعون، والقاصد الرّسوليّ لكنائس الكرازة التّبشيريّة السّريانيّة  في البرازيل تيطس بولس توزا.
  وحضر الصّلاة رئيس أساقفة بوينس آيريس  والمتقدّم في الأساقفة في الأرجنتين الكاردينال ماريو أوريليو بولي، ومطران  بوينس أيريس للرّوم الأرثوذكس يعقوب الخوري، ومطران بوينس أيريس للرّوس  الأرثوذكس إغناطيوس، بحسب إعلام البطريركيّة.
 في ختام الصّلاة، أبدى أفرام الثّاني  فرحته بلقاء أبنائه الروحيّين في الأرجنتين، وأشار في كلمته إلى أهمّيّة  عيد العنصرة في توحيد المسيحيّين عبر الرّوح القدس الواحد، وتوقّف عند  شهداء "سيفو" الّذين وصفهم بـ"أعضاء أحياء في الكنيسة وهم الّذين أسّسوا  كنيسة اليوم على إيمان الصّخرة والحقّ".
 بعد الصّلاة، دشّن البطريرك أفرام لوحة  تذكاريّة لشهداء الإبادة السّريانيّة "سيفو" في الباحة الخارجيّة للكنيسة،  وأقام خدمة الشّهداء إحياءً لذكراهم وطلبًا لشفاعتهم.
 أمّا الأحد فترأّس قدّاس عيد العنصرة في  كاتدرائيّة مار بطرس في لا بلاطا- الأرجنتين، أشار خلاله إلى الشّجاعة  الّتي منحها الرّوح القدس للتّلاميذ لينطلقوا في كلّ أقطار العالم ويبشّروا  بالإنجيل بدون خوف.
 بعد القدّاس، دشّن بطريرك السّريان  الأرثوذكس نصبًا تذكاريًّا لشهداء "سيفو" في بلديّة لا بلاطا في الأرجنتين،  وأقام خدمة الشّهداء بمشاركة رئيس الأساقفة المرافقين ورئيس أساقفة لا  بلاطا للكاثوليك المونسينيور فيكتور مانويل فرنانديز، ورئيسة البلديّة وعدد  من المسؤولين.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*بالصور .. الذكرى 104 السنوية لــ شهداء الابادة السريانية سيفو/ كنيسة ام النور - عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الموقع الرسمي لأبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/
 16-6-2019


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*في حفل تخرج دورة لغة سريانية حبيب افرام: سنقاوم ابادتنا بالصمود بالهوية باللغة بالانتماء!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أكَّد رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام  أن مسار التاريخ ظالم لشعبنا وأننا بعد " سيفو" وبعد " سيميل" وبعد " داعش"  نكاد نفقد حضورنا ودورنا في الشرق ونكاد نصبح بقايا يشار الينا بالاعداد،  ويسموننا " أقليات" ويبحثون لنا عن مكان في أي بقعة من أرض غريبة  لينتهوا  من قضية مسيحيي الشرق بحضور عضوا قيادة الرابطة جورج شاهين وجبران كلي  ومدير مدرسة الترقي سمير كولو.
  وقال ايليا برصوم رئيس اللجنة الثقافية  في الرابطة أن واجبنا ان نتابع مسيرة الاجداد في تعليم لغتنا المقدسة   للاجيال الصاعدة حيث نعتبرها مسألة اساسية مصيرية لان استمرارية لغتنا هي  مرادفة لاستمرارية وجودنا.              
 وشدد افرام أن الرابطة نبض وضمير مسيحي  مشرقي ترفض الاستسلام، وتعاند بكل الوسائل. ومنها التشبث بالهوية والانتماء  واللغة، لذلك كانت دورة " الملفونو كابي كورية" مع مكتب الطلاب في الرابطة  ومع " جمعية أصدقاء اللغة" التي نختتمها اليوم ونُخرج الدفعة
 على أمل أن يكونوا رسلاً في بيئاتهم وعلى   أمل أن تفهم الدولة العثمانية معنى التنوع والتعدد وأن تعترف باللغة  السريانية لغة وطنية وعلى أمل أن تعود كل الكنائس المشرقية وخاصة المارونية  الى عمق تراثها السرياني وتعيد الروح الى هذه اللغة المقدسة في مدارسها.
  وشكر افرام رئيس مكتب الطلاب الاسبق  المغترب عبود كورية على مساهماته المتنوعة في دعم نشاطات الرابطة وأعتبره  مثالاً للالتزام والعطاء،وأشاد برئيس اللجنة الثقافية المهندس ايليا برصوم  على متابعته وقدّم للملفونو " كابي كورية" هدية قيّمة هي " لوحة العشاء  السريّ" منحوتة بيد عضو قيادة الرابطة يعقوب أسمر.
  ووزع افرام شهادات التخرج على الطلاب مع هدية دعم.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2019)

*الرابطة السريانية تقيم مهرجاناً سياسياً بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على المجازر السريانية" سيفو"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المطران سفر: أُمرٌ أن أُقتل ان دمر أن أُحرق
 المطران أسادوريان: حاولوا إبادة الشعوب العريقة
 حبيب افرام: سيفو أن نضطهد أيضاً
 الوزير باسيل: لبنان نموذج لادارة التنوع
  أقامت الرابطة السريانية مهرجاناً  سياسياً  بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على المجازر السريانية" سيفو"  وذلك في فندق لو رويال حضره  دولة نائب رئيس مجلس النواب ايلي الفرزلي،  وزير الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني الحرّ جبران باسيل وزير الدولة لشؤون  الرئاسة سليم جريصاتي، الوزير السابق فريج صابونجيان، أمين عام اللقاء  الارثوذكسي النائب السابق مروان أبو فاضل، القاضي ايلي  معلوف، المطران   بولس سفر، المطران جورج أسادوريان المعاون البطريركي للارمن الكاثوليك،  ممثل مطرانية الكلدان الاب روفائيل طرابلسي، الارشمندريت يترم غوليانا من  كنيسة المشرق، القس جورج مراد ممثلا رئيس المجلس الاعلى الانجيلي، الاب  رويس الاورشليمي من كنيسة الاقباط، ايلي تنوري ممثلا المركز الكاثوليكي  للاعلام، الاب نكتاريوس  خير الله ممثلا المطران عودة، الدكتور فادي أخرس،  الاب الياس جرجس، الاب سمير حجار، سهيل حجار ممثلا ممثلا الوزير نقولا  صحناوي، وليد بستاني ممثلا الوزير السابق ناجي بستاني الدكتور روجيه شويري  ممثلا النائب فؤاد مخزومي رئيس بلدية الجديدة انطوان جبارة أعضاء البلديات:  ايلي قهوجي، جوزف ميرو، أعضاء رؤساء المسيحية: مارون بو رجيلي جان  سلمانيان، عبود بوغوص، جورج سمعان، المختار بشير عبد الجليل، المديرة في  مجلس النواب كريستين عنتر معلوف، السادة شادي مسعد جان أبو جودة، هادي  راشد، بدري عبدايم، وأعضاء قيادة الرابطة جورج اسيو، جورج شاهين، يعقوب  أسمر، حكمت أسيو، جبران كلي. وحشد من المؤسسات السريانية.
  افتتحت  الاعلامية كريستال كوزال  من  قناة سوبورو أفتتحت اللقاء بالنشيد الوطني قالت  انك تكون حفيد أبطال اكيد  منا قصة هينة و انك تكون حفيد شهدا/  اكيد أيضا/ انو الخبرية مش سهلة لكن  انك تجمع لتنين / هوني كل الحكاية حكايتنا اننا  احفاد شعب بطل / و شهيد.  شهيد لأنو " على صورته و مثاله "  شهيد لأنو رفض يخضع وينقاد ، و تصير  هويتو ضايعة او يمكن حتى منسية شهيد لانو عمّد استمراريتو  بدم الالاف و  الالاف من الأطفال و الأمهات و الآباء / اللي عينن من فوق سهرانة و عم  بتصلي .
  ثم القى المطران بولس سفر كلمة جاء فيها  مرّ المسيحيّون إجمالاً والسريان خاصةً منذ فجر المسيحيّة بمراحل متعدّدة  تباينت ما بين المؤلم والمعزي وما هو مدعاةٌ للافتخار. السريان بمعظمهم  اليوم هم أحفاد الآراميّين بأسمائهم المتعدّدة الكنعانيّة والفينيقيّة  وغيرها من التسميات، وهم شهودٌ على حضارةٍ امتدّت جذورها في عمق تاريخ هذا  الشرق. كانت للسريان ما بعد السّيّد المسيح محطّات كثيرة قدّموا من خلالها  الكثير من العطاءات للحضارة من العلم والثقافة والفكر. لم تخلو هذه الأزمنة  من ليالٍ حالكةٍ تضرّحت بدماء الكثير من السريان بسبب الاضطهادات والمجازر  التي حدثت تصفيةً لحسابات وحروب الدول خاصةً الجيوش القادمة من بعيد مثل  التّتر والمغول والعثمانيّين وغيرهم. إنّ مجازر الإبادة السريانية سنة ظ،ظ©ظ،ظ¥  كانت الأقسى حيث قُضِيَ على ما يقارب ظ¦ظ¥ظھ من سريان السلطنة العثمانية  المقيمين ضمن أراضي تركيا الحالية إلى جانب هجرة الآلاف الآخرين. قدّر عدد  ضحايا هذه الإبادة بنصف مليون ناطق باللّغة السريانيّة. غيّرت هذه المجازر  ديمغرافيّة المنطقة حيث قضى تحالف السلطنة العثمانيّة مع الأكراد والدعم  الألماني على معظم مسيحيّي السلطنة. ابتدأت الفرمانات التي أمرت بالقتل  والتدمير والتهجير بحسب ما كتب عصمت باشا وزير الحرب في السلطنة العثمانيّة  إلى ولاة المنطقة الشّرقيّة من تركيا الحاليّة التي اختصرها بثلاث كلمات   " أُقتل دمّر احرق" ، بقتل الأرمن أولاً ثمّ طالت السّريان خاصةً وغيرهم  من المسيحيّين، اليوم وبعد مرور أكثر من مئة عام على هذه الإبادة نقف من  جديد على ذكرياتٍ مريرةٍ ليس لنبكي على الأطلال ولكن لنستفيد من عِبَر  التاريخ ونطالب الدّول والشّعوب التي أقدمت على افتعال هذه الإبادة إلى  التصالح مع تاريخها وإلى الاعتذار من أبناء بقايا السيوف ممّا ارتكبته من  أهوال.
 إنّنا نحن المسيحيّين ملتزمون بتعاليم رأس  إيماننا ومعتقدنا الرّب يسوع المسيح بالغفران والمصالحة فلا ندعو ككنيسة  يوماً أحداً إلى الحقد أو الكراهية ولكن نحن مدعوّون أيضاً لأن نكون أوفياء  لدماء الشهداء وهذا الوفاء يكون بالحفاظ على ما أورثونا إيّاه من إيمان  ومعتقدات وقيم وثقافة وفكر وكذلك بالمطالبة باعتراف الدّول خاصةً الدّولة  التّركيّة وريثة السلطنة العثمانيّة لهذه المجازر. ولا ننسى أنّ الخلافات  لا زالت قائمة بسبب مصادرة الدّولة لمساحات شاسعة من أراضي الكنائس  والأديرة في منطقة طور عبدين جنوب شرق تركيا. إنّنا ندعو السريان اليوم  خاصةً ومسيحيي هذا الشرق عامّةً إلى معرفة تاريخهم جيّداً حيث أنّهم شعبٌ  أصيل في هذا الشرق وقد أعطوا وما يزالون يعطون هذه البلاد حضارةً وفكراً  وقيماً قادرة أن توصل هذا الشرق إلى أهمّ دول العالم الحاضر.
 إلى أبناء ضحايا مجازر الإبادة السريانية والمسيحيّة نقول:
 إنّ الاضطهاد بكلّ أنواعه هو جزءٌ من  مسيرتنا المسيحيّة لأنّنا شعوبٌ حرّةٌ تعشق الحريّة وتتمسّك بالحياة وتزهر  وتثمر من جديد بعد كلّ شتاءٍ قارس، فنحن نحبّ الحياة لأنّنا أبناء الحياة  وأبناء القيامة ونتطلّع دوماً إلى الأمام إلى الأفق البعيد إلى فوق، لا  ننسى الماضي ولكن لا نبكي على الأطلال.
 لقد أثارت مجازر الإبادة السريانيّة  والمسيحيّة موجة نزوح كبيرة خلطت أوراق الديمغرافيا فتوجّه الكثير من  السّريان الّذين كانوا مقيمين في تركيا الحاليّة خلال المجازر للانتقال إلى  مناطق في سوريا والعراق ولبنان وفلسطين ومصر حيث كان يتواجد أقرباء أو  أنسباء لهم التجؤوا إليهم، في لبنان مثلاً: قَدِمَ كثيرٌ من السّريان إبّان  هذه المجازر إلى مناطق متعدّدة من هذا البلد العزيز حيث جاء السريان إلى  زحلة والبقاع وإلى بيروت وراشيا وبلدات في جبل لبنان حيث وجدوا ملاذاً لدى  إخوتهم السريان الذين كانوا موجودين وتفاعلوا مع إخوتهم السريان الموارنة  الذين ذاقوا هم أيضاً مرارة الاضطهاد والمجاعة التي فرضتها السلطنة  العثمانيّة والتي أودت بحياة حوالي أكثر من مئتي ألف
  سريانيّ مارونيّ. اجتمع الإخوة من جديد  وإن كانوا دائماً  سويّةً عبر التاريخ ليبنوا لبنان الجديد يداً بيد مع  كافة أبناء لبنان من سائر الطوائف. آلم السريان في لبنان الذين تسمّت معظم  بلداته ومدنه وقراه باللّغة السريانية أن يُدعَوا فيه أقليّات وأن يحرمهم  الدستور اللبناني من حق ممارسة دورهم في السياسة وإدارات الدولة وتحجيمهم  رغم أنّهم قدّموا ويقدّمون الكثير لبلدهم لبنان. ولم يبخلوا حتى بالدماء  فقدّموا أكثر من ألف شهيد خلال الحرب اللّبنانيّة.
 وعندما تمّ تقاسم المغانم أُبعدوا عن  الساحة فشعروا بالاضطهاد من جديد يلاحقهم فهاجر كثيرٌ منهم إلى أوروبا  وأمريكا الشماليّة، واليوم بهذه المناسبة ندعوا جميع أبناء مجازر الإبادة  السريانيّة والمسيحيّة في لبنان والشّرق إلى التّمسك بأوطانهم رغم معاناة  الحروب الدّمويّة والاقتصاديّة التي مرّت وتمرّ بهذه الأوطان، كما ندعو  الشركاء في الوطن اللبناني الغالي على قلوب السريان إلى إعطاء أبناء هذه  الطائفة حقوق المواطنة الكاملة والالتزام بالميثاقيّة اللّبنانية التي تعطي  الجميع حقوقهم خاصةً ونحن نعيش في عهد رئيسٍ قويّ مشرقيّ يعرف السريانَ  جيّداً وهم أيضاً يعرفونه.
 وفي الختام أودّ أن أشكر الرّابطة  السّريانيّة رئيساً وأعضاءً على هذه الدّعوة وهذه المبادرة السّنويّة وهي  الاحتفال بمجازر سيفو التي تحتفل به كلّ كنائسنا في كلّ أنحاء العالم ، كما  أشكر للجميع حضوركم مصلّياً إلى اللّه ألّا تتكرّر مثل هذه الأحداث  الأليمة ثانيةً.
 ثم عرض شريط مصوّر عن أغنية بعنوان " سيفو والنسيان" كلمات دولة الرئيس ايلي الفرزلي وغناء الفنان سمير صفير ومن أنتاج الرابطة.
 ثم كلمة المطران جورج أسادوريان: نجتمع  اليوم لنُحيي الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على أبشع مجازر العصر , وهي ذكرى  شهداء الإبادة السريانية . آلاف مؤلفة من البشر ساروا على درب الشهادة ,  ليكونوا لنا المثال والقدوة .فما من حبٍ أعظم من هذا أن يبذل الإنسان نفسه  في سبيل أحبائه.
 أيها الأحباء , أن التأمل في مسيرة  أجدادنا الشهداء يذكرنا بدرب آلام المسيح وأيضا قيامته ! , فيتجلى الحب في  أبهى الصور أي التضحية . نعم لقد أحب أجدادنا المسيح وفي سبيل هذا الحب  قدموا اذكى الدماء التي قدست أرض ماردين وديار بكر وطورعابدين, فدماء  الشهداء هي بذار القديسين.
 علت صرخات الأمهات , سالت دموع الأطفال  وكلهم في قوافل مكبلين , والايمان يغمر قلوبهم لتسفك دمائهم الطاهرة  ويقتلوا في أشد لحظات جنون العالم .
 فُتحت أبواب السماء وصدح صوتٌ ينادي :تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم .
 فذكرى شهدائنا من أرمن وسريان وكلدان هي ذكرى مقدسة نُحيها ولا زالت حقوقنا مغتصبة وأراضينا محتلة .
 في مثل هذه الأيام السوداء قبل أكثر من  مئة عام , صدرت الأوامر العثمانية بفتك شعوب المنطقة وهم أصحاب الأرض  والتاريخ , حاولوا طمس الهوية الحقيقية وإبادة الشعوب العريقة واعتقدوا  واهمين أن تلك الأوامر ستحقق لهم بقاء سلطنة الظلام , ولكنهم فشلوا .
 صحيحٌ أننا هُجرنا من بيوتنا وسلبت  أراضينا ودمرت ممتلكاتنا , ولكننا اليوم نعلن من جديد ذكرى قيامتنا كشعوب  حية تواقة للسلام والعدل .
 فيكون ثمر العدل سلاماً , فنحن اليوم  عندما نطلب العدل لا نطلبه للثأر, بل حفاظاً منا على السلام العالمي لكي لا  يتكرر هذا الإجرام , فإذا صمت العالم ولم يعترف بتلك المجازر فهذا يدل على  أن حرب الإبادة التي بدأت ضد الأرمن والسريان وكل شعوب المنطقة ما زالت  فصولها تتوالى إلى اليوم.
  إننا نقول لهولاء ,ونصرخ في وجه المجرمين  وكل العابثين بحرية الشعوب وكرامتها وسيادتها , نقول لهم وفي هذه الذكرى  من تاريخ أمتنا الناهضة أبدا من قبور الموت إلى أمجاد القيامة , نقول  لهولاء المتآمرين إن شعوبنا لن تركع ولن تخضع , ومهما طال الزمان ومهما  زمجرت المؤامرات الدولية .
 لن نحبط ولن نيأس من تحقيق العدل إكراماً  لشهدائنا وصونناً لسلام العالم , فنحن شعب رجاء وقيامة , هكذا علمتنا  المسيحية عبر تاريخنا الشاق والطويل .
 اختارت الكنيسة السريانية 15 حزيران من كل  عام يوماً لنتذكر شهداء سيفو والتسمية لوحدها تدل على مقدار الوحشية  الكبيرة التي تعرض لها السريان وهم سكان المنطقة منذ آلاف الأعوام , فقامت  المجازر ضدهم بواسطة آغاوات الأكراد حينها ولم تسلم أي مدينة سريانية من  هذا الشر, ليلقى السريان والأرمن ذات المصير وهو التهجير , فالسريان ليسوا  بأقلية بل هم التاريخ كله ، فهم ساهموا بتأسيس كنيسة أنطاكيا لدى اعتناقهم  المسيحية ، وأصبحت
 الكنيسة شغلهم الشاغل ومن أجلها بذلوا  الدماء وأعطوا خيرة الرهبان ليكونوا لنا قديسين وشفعاء , ولعلها الرها  وحدها تعادل ارث العالم الثقافي كله فمنها خرج الأدباء والعلماء وملافنة  الكنيسة .
 لقد أنتفض السريان من تحت رماد الإبادة  والكل شاهدٌ على هذه القيامة , فللسريان حضور غني في كل المجالات من أدب  وفكر وعلم , والكنيسة السريانية ايضا هي مصدرُ نور ٍ ورجاء .
 هذه هي قضيتنا , وقضيتنا ليست ملكاً لنا  إنها ملك الشعوب المتحضرة الحرة , إنها ملك الضمير العالمي . فمطلبنا اليوم  أن تشهد كل الدول للحق والحق يحررها ويحررنا , فصون العدل والدفاع عن  الإنسان قيمة مطلقه في الكون إلى أي عرق أنتمى وإلى أي شعب أنتسب.
 إننا كشعوب مضطهدة سنذكر بتقديرٍ ووفاءٍ  الضيافة والرعاية من الشعب اللبناني لنا والشعوب العربية الأخرى وكانت  بدورها مضطهدة من قبل الحكومة العثمانية . لقد أبت نلك الشعوب إلا أن  تساعدنا وتكون لنا السند والعون , ونحن بدورنا أبينا إلا أن يكون لنا دورٌ  فاعلٌ في الأوطان التي احتضنتنا ووهبنا أنفسنا لخدمة قضاياهم المحقة  والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك.
 فنحن بمعمودية السلام تعمدنا , وعلى حب  السلام وعشقه نشأنا وترعرعنا , وسلاماً عالمياً ننشد , لا سلام قهر  واستبعاد واستسلام , ننشد سلام أحرار ينعم به كل بني البشر .
 أننا نجدد العهد للنضال الدائم والمستمر  من أجل إحقاق الحق في العالم عموما , وفي شرقنا خصوصا , ومن أجل استرجاع  كرامة الأنسان المهدورة وحرية الشعوب المقهورة , فمن هذا المنطلق النبيل يا  شهدائنا الأبرار ارقدوا بسلام فنحن سنبقى نتذكر ونطالب , ولن ننسى وكل  انسان أرمني كان او سرياني هو شعاع من نور قيامتكم المجيدة .
 ستبقى أجراس كنائسنا تدق وسنبقى نصلي  ونصلي, وسنرفع طلباتنا إلى سيد القيامة وهي تعانق بخور كنائس دير الزعفران  ودير مار كبرئيل لنتذكركم اليوم وكل يوم وفاءً وإخلاصا لكم .
  وأشاد في ختامها برمزية نضال الرابطة ورئيسها الذي كان دائما المدافع الأول عن قضايا مسيحيي الشرق.
  ثم ألقى الاستاذ حبيب افرام الكلمة  التالية: حين كنا نسمع أجدادنا يحدثونا عما علق في ذاكرتهم من مجازر السيف  1915  وتهجيرهم، كنا نعتقد أن هذا عالماً راح، لا يمكن أن يتكرر، وكنا،  لسذاجتنا نسألهم كيف لم تتحضروا، كيف لم تقاوموا، كيف لم يكن لكم أصدقاء في  العالم؟
 ثم أمام أعيننا حرب لبنان، وكدنا، لولا  حفنة من أبطال، في جيشنا ومقاومتنا والمجتمع أن نخسر الوطن بأكمله، وأن  نُقتلع نحن من أرض لبنان.
 ثم أيضاً، ها هي داعش وأخواتها، تفجّر  كنائسنا، تغتال نخبنا، هذا الجنون هذا التكفير والالغاء. يعدمون أبناء  العشائر السنية، يفجرون الحسينيات، يبيدون اليزيديين، يهاجمون الاكراد،   يقتلعوننا نحن المسيحيين من سهل نينوى، من الموصل، من البصرة، من الخابور،  من الحسكة، من الرقة، يذبحون
  المطران فرج رحو، يخطفون المطرانين يوحنا  ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، يسبون النساء،  يلقون بالمسيحيين من قوارب النجاة،  يذبحون القبطي والاثيوبي في ليبيا، يقتلون على الهوية في مدارس نيجيريا  وكينيا، يقتلون جنودنا ينتظرون غفلة من جيش بطل صامد وشعب مقاوم.
 مئة عام وأربع! لماذا نحفر السكيّن في  عقلنا والقلب. هل هذه أول مجزرة؟ أليس تاريخ البشرية سلسلة حروب! وماذا  ينفعكم؟ من سيقف معكم ويحاسب تركيا الدولة الوريثة للسلطنة العثمانية،  الدولة المركزية القوية في الاقليم؟
 مّنْ يهتم لحقوق الناس، الشعوب، حرياتهم، الجماعات، المساواة؟ أيّها الحالمون، استفيقوا، العالم للاقوياء. لا مكان فيه للقيم!
 ومع ذلك، نحن ، رغم ادراكنا لذلك، مازلنا  نحلم. لن ننسى. من اجل المستقبل أيضا. من أجل العدالة. من أجل الاعتراف. من  أجل مسيرة الانسان على هذه الارض من أجل معنى الانسان، كل انسان.
 سيفو ليست قتلا فقط. إنها الغاء حضورك  السياسي ودوركَ. فكرة التعدد والتنوع وحقوق الجماعات غير محترمة في أي بلد  عربي، على درجات، هذا نضال يستحق أن نعطيه الجهد والفكر.
 لا خلاص للشرق كله، دون تغيير عميق خطير في نظرتنا كلنا الى كل أخر قومياً واثنياً ودينياً ومذهبياً.
 من هنا، يبرز دور لبنان. إنه الواحة الوحيدة التي تحترم حرية الضمير.
 حقك في أن تكون من تريد أن تكون. في تغيير دينك أو مذهبك أو عقيدتك، في
 عيش واحد حرّ كريم ومشاركة حقيقية في صناعة القرار الوطني. هذا فرادة
 لبنان . في كل الدول مسلمون ومسيحيون معاً. وحده لبنان نظامه يسمح، وتوازنه
 يسمح بالمشاركة.
 ومع هذا، ومن عثرات النظام، أن الطوائف  الست، المسماة زوراً الاقليات المسيحية، وهي نصف الطوائف المسيحية، تشعر  بغبن خطير : فلا النظام ينحو الى تجربة العلمنة الشاملة، او المواطنة  الكاملة، او حتى الغاء الطائفية السياسية، او حتى الغاء المذهبية السياسية  وخاصة بين المسيحيين، ولا يعطي من تحجره، مساحة كافية للطوائف الصغيرة بأن  تساهم عبر الدولة في المشاركة الفاعلة في الحياة السياسية.
 إن هذا الغبن تاريخي. وأنا أقول للحقيقة  وللتاريخ، أنا إبن هذا النضال بامتياز،أننا بعد تضحيات جمة دفاعاً عن  المسيحية الحرّة في لبنان وأكثر من الف شهيد، وبعد معركة استعادة الدور  المسيحي مع مسيرة انتخاب الرئيس العماد ميشال عون، ظننا أن الوقت قد حان  لنشعر أننا أيضا جزء من هذا النظام، وان الحرمان ضدنا سيتوقف.
  لكن مع الأسف، يبدو أن لامكان لأي من  أبنائنا منذ الاستقلال حتى الآن ليكون على طاولة مجلس الوزراء. هذه مخصصة،  كما الرئاسات كما الادارات كما الوظائف الكبرى للطوائف الكبرى! لا  صيغة 24  وزير التي أعطت لمرة واحدة فقط وزيراً لاتينياً حريرياً تكررت، ولا في  صيغة 30 وزير فرض
 أحد أبنائنا، ولا صيغة 32 قبلت بحجة أن لا  وزارة للعلويين أليسوا من لبنان! ويبدو أن نضالنا لزيادة  عدد نوابنا لم  يصل لنتيجة حتى مع 6 نواب للاغتراب لا مكان لنا !  لا نريد أن نتكلم حتى في  الارقام لكن غير مقبول ابدا ما يحصل لنا . تستحق هذه الطوائف الست، بكل  المعايير، على الاقل 3 نواب.
 أما في الادارة، فإننا ، مع الأسف، نفتش  بالميكروسكوب عن مدير عام لنا، أو مسؤول أمني، أو سفير، أو فتات في مجالس  وادارت.  ولوْ. لماذا تريدون أن يشعر أبناؤنا أنهم مغيبون؟ وكأنَّ هناك  عنصرية ضدنا؟ كان عندنا رئيس الهيئة الناظمة  للاتصالات – مدير التنظيم  المدني، مدير عام البيئة، مدير الأمن في الأمن العام، أقول أننا مازلنا  نؤمن أن هذا العهد سينصفنا، وأن
 فخامة الرئيس المشرقي الذي يعرف معاناتنا  لن يقبل أن يستمر التهميش، إن العماد عون كان الذي هنا معنا في هذا المكان  بالذات خطيباً في الذكرى المئوية لسيفو، هو ضمانتنا، كان ويبقى.
 وأردنا أن يتوِّج مهرجانَ هذا العام وزيرُ  الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني الحرّ جبران باسيل، فهو مؤتمن على إرث عظيم،  وهو صديقٌ بالفكر والعقيدة والنضال ورفيق، وأنا واكبت كفاحه
 منذ " الدوحة"، حاملاً لواء قضايانا التي يفهمها ويؤيدها، من محاولة زيادة عدد النواب، الى
 نقل المقعد الى الاشرفية، الى محاولة  زيادة نائب لنا في الاغتراب، الى سعيه الدؤوب الى توزير سرياني في آخر ثلاث  حكومات. كيف لهذا الدينامي – يا ريت بيعدين -  الذي يناور وينجح
 في أغلب معاركه أن يخسر معركتنا أكثر من مرة!
 نحن، رغم المرارة، في خندق واحد ومسار  واحد. بكل الأحوال إنه الايمان الذي  لن يتزحزح رغم كل المعوقات. لا عودة  الى الوراء الرئيس القوي والمساواة ليست لمرة واحدة. قانون انتخابي يضمن  تمثيلاً صحيحاً للجميع وللمسيحيين خاصة ليس لمرة واحدة. علينا اختراع الأمل  والرجاء مصيرنا على المحك. أخطارٌ منها توطين ونزوح واقتصاد ومؤامرات  وصفقة قرن كلها سم علينا وتناتش نفوذ وفساد وعدل مفقود وكهرباء
 منقوصة ومدارس وهمية وبيئة قاتلة.
 علينا أن نتضامن ولا نتطلع الا الى  المصلحة الوطنية العليا دون تحريض دون تمييز دون تخوين دون كراهية. علينا  أن ننجز. علينا أن نقدّم للناس حلولاً وليس نكايات! سيفو جرح تاريخ. ونحن  بقايا سيوف  أيتام الشرق قرابينه لكننا أبناء الحياة والنضال لأننا شهود  للحق ونبقى. ولّى زمن استغيابنا. نحن جبالٌ. نموت لا نركع. صحيح ان كل  ما  نفعله غير كاف ٍ،لا البيانات لا النصب التذكارية لا المهرجانات  لا الصراخ .  نردد مع نزار" لقد كفرنا  ليس لدينا كلام جميل  ليس لدينا شفاه ولا  مفردات" لكن نحن الفصح قائم فينا. نحن الله يعترف بنا. نحن هنا نصرخ حتى لا  تتكرر أي مجزرة. حتى نتصالح كلّنا، بشرية تسعى الى الكمال،وحتى نناضل لشرق  جديد وفجر جديد.ننهي ببيت من قصيدة لدولة الرئيس ايلي الفرزلي كلنا هنا  لسنا من  سلالة الخنوع ولأننا القضية لن نخلع جلدنا والقضية.
  وختم وزير الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني  الحر جبران باسيل بكلمة: وقال ان اللبنانيين معنيون بقضية الحريات في هذا  الشرق وان لبنان يمثل نموذجا لإدارة التنوع. وقال في مناسبة الذكرى الرابعة  بعد المئة لمجازر" سيفو" ، ان قضية صفقة باب خليل في مدينة القدس هي  محاولة لانهاء الوجود المسيحي المشرقي في المدينة المقدسة،  وانه يجب ان  يتوقف بيع الاملاك التابعة للاوقاف الى المستوطنين الاسرائيليين.
 واضاف باسيل: " كيف نتخيّل مسيحيتنا من  دون القدس مدينة القيامة، لا بل كيف نتصور اسلامنا من دون القدس. اذ من  دونهما لا مشرق ولا وجود حر ولا ايمان حقيقي" . وسأل باسيل: " كيف لا نتذكر  قضية المطرانين المخطوفين؟ الصمت لا يفيد، بل المطالبة هي التي ستوصلنا  الى كشف مصيرهما".
 وقال: " ما اشبه اليوم بالامس وها نحن  نعيش النكبات مجددا . شهداء " سيفو" ليسوا شهداء المسيحية بل شهداء  الانسانية، والقضية ليست قضية سريانية بل قضية مشرقية. ونحن نستذكر شهداءنا  للعبرة وللصمود. فلسنا دعاة انتقام ولا عنف بل دعاة سلام وتسامح".
  اضاف باسيل:" مئة واربع سنوات والجلاد  ينزل على الساحة ثانية ليسلّط صفقاته على من يقول لا للظلم وللاستيلاء على  الاراضي. الذاكرة حيّة لان مفاعيل الجرم لم تنته، لا بل امتدت حتى اليوم  بأشكال مختلفة. لقد تغيّرت شخصية القاتل وتبدّلت اسماءه، لكن هويته نفسها:  هو الرافض للآخر، لا يعترف بحقه في الوجود ويكرهه حتى القتل. ان القاتل  بالسيف طوّر ادواته لكنه لا يزال يذبح، اما الضحايا فتوسعت دائرة  انتماءاتهم، اذ ان داعش استهدف بمجازره مسلمين ومسيحيين وكل من لا يشبهه أو  يمثّل نقيضا لوجوده وآحاديته وعنصريته".
 وتابع الوزير باسيل قائلا:" يتذكر احفاد  الضحايا ما حصل في طورعابدين وبدرخان واورفا وديار بكر . ونحن في لبنان  نتذكرمعهم لان القاتل هناك كان يحاصرهنا ويجوّع ويقتل. لكن الجبل قاوم  ويقاوم وفتح ويفتح قلبه واستقبل ويستقبل الهاربين وجحيم الموت. هذا الجبل  الذي اتُّهم اهله بالانعزالية في يوم من الايام هو نفسه الذي يستقبل اليوم  اللاجئين والنازحين. الاصعب من الجريمة هو انكار وقوعها بحجة ان الاشوريين  والسريان والكلدان لم يتمكنوا من انشاء كيان سياسي لهم".
 واعتبر وزير الخارجية والمغتربين ان لبنان  " بتنوعه ونظامه يمثّل نقيض الفكر الالغائي وخشبة خلاص للشرق الغارق في  حروبه الدينية والعرقية ، وهو يعطي الامل بأن العيش معا ممكن وبأن الاختلاف  في المعتقد والرأي حق مقدس ومصدر غنى انساني . وقد نجح لبنان في ادارة هذا  التنوع".
 وقال:" لقد استرجعنا السيادة واسقطنا  الارهاب واستعدنا الحقوق بالمناصفة والعدالة، لكن طموحنا هو ابعد من ذلك.  نحن نطمح الى دولة يكون الانتماء الوطني فيها هو الاقوى والسيادة فيها  للقانون المدني لا لقوانين المذاهب
 والطوائف . نطمح الى ان تتحول الحياة  السياسية من صراع بين الطوائف الى تنافس بين المواطنين والمسؤولين على  العطاء والانتاج في السياسة والاقتصاد لاجل لبنان.  نطمح ان تتنافس الاحزاب  حول الخيار الافضل لحماية البيئة وتوفير الضمان الاجتماعي والصحي وضمان  الشيخوخة والتعليم. نحن مقتنعون بان تحقيق الانتماء الوطني والعدالة بين  اللبنانيين هما ضمانة الوجود الحر والمتنوع".
 وختم باسيل بالقول :" نحن مستعدون لمواجهة  تحدي بناء الدولة على هذه الاسس ، ونحن على اقتناع بان الانتماء الوطني  يجعلنا أقوى في مواجهة الفكر الالغائي او التكفيري او العنصري الآحادي.  وبهذا نكرّم الشهداء فنتذكرهم، ونبني دولة تنتفي فيها الاسباب والظروف التي  أدّت الى استشهادهم، ونبقى في ارضنا ولا نتركها مهما اشتدت الاخطار.
  وفي  الختام تكريم وزير الخارجية باسيل  بدرع " سيفو" من المطارنة و رجال الدين المسيحيين


























​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2019)

*الرابطة السريانية تقيم مهرجاناً سياسياً بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على المجازر السريانية" سيفو"*




 


عشتار تيفي كوم/


  المطران سفر: أُمرٌ أن أُقتل ان دمر أن أُحرق


  المطران أسادوريان: حاولوا إبادة الشعوب العريقة


  حبيب افرام: سيفو أن نضطهد أيضاً


  الوزير باسيل: لبنان نموذج لادارة التنوع


   أقامت الرابطة السريانية مهرجاناً  سياسياً  بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على المجازر السريانية" سيفو"  وذلك في فندق لو رويال حضره  دولة نائب رئيس مجلس النواب ايلي الفرزلي،  وزير الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني الحرّ جبران باسيل وزير الدولة لشؤون  الرئاسة سليم جريصاتي، الوزير السابق فريج صابونجيان، أمين عام اللقاء  الارثوذكسي النائب السابق مروان أبو فاضل، القاضي ايلي  معلوف، المطران   بولس سفر، المطران جورج أسادوريان المعاون البطريركي للارمن الكاثوليك،  ممثل مطرانية الكلدان الاب روفائيل طرابلسي، الارشمندريت يترم غوليانا من  كنيسة المشرق، القس جورج مراد ممثلا رئيس المجلس الاعلى الانجيلي، الاب  رويس الاورشليمي من كنيسة الاقباط، ايلي تنوري ممثلا المركز الكاثوليكي  للاعلام، الاب نكتاريوس  خير الله ممثلا المطران عودة، الدكتور فادي أخرس،  الاب الياس جرجس، الاب سمير حجار، سهيل حجار ممثلا ممثلا الوزير نقولا  صحناوي، وليد بستاني ممثلا الوزير السابق ناجي بستاني الدكتور روجيه شويري  ممثلا النائب فؤاد مخزومي رئيس بلدية الجديدة انطوان جبارة أعضاء البلديات:  ايلي قهوجي، جوزف ميرو، أعضاء رؤساء المسيحية: مارون بو رجيلي جان  سلمانيان، عبود بوغوص، جورج سمعان، المختار بشير عبد الجليل، المديرة في  مجلس النواب كريستين عنتر معلوف، السادة شادي مسعد جان أبو جودة، هادي  راشد، بدري عبدايم، وأعضاء قيادة الرابطة جورج اسيو، جورج شاهين، يعقوب  أسمر، حكمت أسيو، جبران كلي. وحشد من المؤسسات السريانية.
  افتتحت  الاعلامية كريستال كوزال  من  قناة سوبورو أفتتحت اللقاء بالنشيد الوطني قالت  انك تكون حفيد أبطال اكيد  منا قصة هينة و انك تكون حفيد شهدا/  اكيد أيضا/ انو الخبرية مش سهلة لكن  انك تجمع لتنين / هوني كل الحكاية حكايتنا اننا  احفاد شعب بطل / و شهيد.  شهيد لأنو " على صورته و مثاله "  شهيد لأنو رفض يخضع وينقاد ، و تصير  هويتو ضايعة او يمكن حتى منسية شهيد لانو عمّد استمراريتو  بدم الالاف و  الالاف من الأطفال و الأمهات و الآباء / اللي عينن من فوق سهرانة و عم  بتصلي .
  ثم القى المطران بولس سفر كلمة جاء فيها  مرّ المسيحيّون إجمالاً والسريان خاصةً منذ فجر المسيحيّة بمراحل متعدّدة  تباينت ما بين المؤلم والمعزي وما هو مدعاةٌ للافتخار. السريان بمعظمهم  اليوم هم أحفاد الآراميّين بأسمائهم المتعدّدة الكنعانيّة والفينيقيّة  وغيرها من التسميات، وهم شهودٌ على حضارةٍ امتدّت جذورها في عمق تاريخ هذا  الشرق. كانت للسريان ما بعد السّيّد المسيح محطّات كثيرة قدّموا من خلالها  الكثير من العطاءات للحضارة من العلم والثقافة والفكر. لم تخلو هذه الأزمنة  من ليالٍ حالكةٍ تضرّحت بدماء الكثير من السريان بسبب الاضطهادات والمجازر  التي حدثت تصفيةً لحسابات وحروب الدول خاصةً الجيوش القادمة من بعيد مثل  التّتر والمغول والعثمانيّين وغيرهم. إنّ مجازر الإبادة السريانية سنة ظ،ظ©ظ،ظ¥  كانت الأقسى حيث قُضِيَ على ما يقارب ظ¦ظ¥ظھ من سريان السلطنة العثمانية  المقيمين ضمن أراضي تركيا الحالية إلى جانب هجرة الآلاف الآخرين. قدّر عدد  ضحايا هذه الإبادة بنصف مليون ناطق باللّغة السريانيّة. غيّرت هذه المجازر  ديمغرافيّة المنطقة حيث قضى تحالف السلطنة العثمانيّة مع الأكراد والدعم  الألماني على معظم مسيحيّي السلطنة. ابتدأت الفرمانات التي أمرت بالقتل  والتدمير والتهجير بحسب ما كتب عصمت باشا وزير الحرب في السلطنة العثمانيّة  إلى ولاة المنطقة الشّرقيّة من تركيا الحاليّة التي اختصرها بثلاث كلمات   " أُقتل دمّر احرق" ، بقتل الأرمن أولاً ثمّ طالت السّريان خاصةً وغيرهم  من المسيحيّين، اليوم وبعد مرور أكثر من مئة عام على هذه الإبادة نقف من  جديد على ذكرياتٍ مريرةٍ ليس لنبكي على الأطلال ولكن لنستفيد من عِبَر  التاريخ ونطالب الدّول والشّعوب التي أقدمت على افتعال هذه الإبادة إلى  التصالح مع تاريخها وإلى الاعتذار من أبناء بقايا السيوف ممّا ارتكبته من  أهوال.
 إنّنا نحن المسيحيّين ملتزمون بتعاليم رأس  إيماننا ومعتقدنا الرّب يسوع المسيح بالغفران والمصالحة فلا ندعو ككنيسة  يوماً أحداً إلى الحقد أو الكراهية ولكن نحن مدعوّون أيضاً لأن نكون أوفياء  لدماء الشهداء وهذا الوفاء يكون بالحفاظ على ما أورثونا إيّاه من إيمان  ومعتقدات وقيم وثقافة وفكر وكذلك بالمطالبة باعتراف الدّول خاصةً الدّولة  التّركيّة وريثة السلطنة العثمانيّة لهذه المجازر. ولا ننسى أنّ الخلافات  لا زالت قائمة بسبب مصادرة الدّولة لمساحات شاسعة من أراضي الكنائس  والأديرة في منطقة طور عبدين جنوب شرق تركيا. إنّنا ندعو السريان اليوم  خاصةً ومسيحيي هذا الشرق عامّةً إلى معرفة تاريخهم جيّداً حيث أنّهم شعبٌ  أصيل في هذا الشرق وقد أعطوا وما يزالون يعطون هذه البلاد حضارةً وفكراً  وقيماً قادرة أن توصل هذا الشرق إلى أهمّ دول العالم الحاضر.
 إلى أبناء ضحايا مجازر الإبادة السريانية والمسيحيّة نقول:
 إنّ الاضطهاد بكلّ أنواعه هو جزءٌ من  مسيرتنا المسيحيّة لأنّنا شعوبٌ حرّةٌ تعشق الحريّة وتتمسّك بالحياة وتزهر  وتثمر من جديد بعد كلّ شتاءٍ قارس، فنحن نحبّ الحياة لأنّنا أبناء الحياة  وأبناء القيامة ونتطلّع دوماً إلى الأمام إلى الأفق البعيد إلى فوق، لا  ننسى الماضي ولكن لا نبكي على الأطلال.
 لقد أثارت مجازر الإبادة السريانيّة  والمسيحيّة موجة نزوح كبيرة خلطت أوراق الديمغرافيا فتوجّه الكثير من  السّريان الّذين كانوا مقيمين في تركيا الحاليّة خلال المجازر للانتقال إلى  مناطق في سوريا والعراق ولبنان وفلسطين ومصر حيث كان يتواجد أقرباء أو  أنسباء لهم التجؤوا إليهم، في لبنان مثلاً: قَدِمَ كثيرٌ من السّريان إبّان  هذه المجازر إلى مناطق متعدّدة من هذا البلد العزيز حيث جاء السريان إلى  زحلة والبقاع وإلى بيروت وراشيا وبلدات في جبل لبنان حيث وجدوا ملاذاً لدى  إخوتهم السريان الذين كانوا موجودين وتفاعلوا مع إخوتهم السريان الموارنة  الذين ذاقوا هم أيضاً مرارة الاضطهاد والمجاعة التي فرضتها السلطنة  العثمانيّة والتي أودت بحياة حوالي أكثر من مئتي ألف
  سريانيّ مارونيّ. اجتمع الإخوة من جديد  وإن كانوا دائماً  سويّةً عبر التاريخ ليبنوا لبنان الجديد يداً بيد مع  كافة أبناء لبنان من سائر الطوائف. آلم السريان في لبنان الذين تسمّت معظم  بلداته ومدنه وقراه باللّغة السريانية أن يُدعَوا فيه أقليّات وأن يحرمهم  الدستور اللبناني من حق ممارسة دورهم في السياسة وإدارات الدولة وتحجيمهم  رغم أنّهم قدّموا ويقدّمون الكثير لبلدهم لبنان. ولم يبخلوا حتى بالدماء  فقدّموا أكثر من ألف شهيد خلال الحرب اللّبنانيّة.
 وعندما تمّ تقاسم المغانم أُبعدوا عن  الساحة فشعروا بالاضطهاد من جديد يلاحقهم فهاجر كثيرٌ منهم إلى أوروبا  وأمريكا الشماليّة، واليوم بهذه المناسبة ندعوا جميع أبناء مجازر الإبادة  السريانيّة والمسيحيّة في لبنان والشّرق إلى التّمسك بأوطانهم رغم معاناة  الحروب الدّمويّة والاقتصاديّة التي مرّت وتمرّ بهذه الأوطان، كما ندعو  الشركاء في الوطن اللبناني الغالي على قلوب السريان إلى إعطاء أبناء هذه  الطائفة حقوق المواطنة الكاملة والالتزام بالميثاقيّة اللّبنانية التي تعطي  الجميع حقوقهم خاصةً ونحن نعيش في عهد رئيسٍ قويّ مشرقيّ يعرف السريانَ  جيّداً وهم أيضاً يعرفونه.
 وفي الختام أودّ أن أشكر الرّابطة  السّريانيّة رئيساً وأعضاءً على هذه الدّعوة وهذه المبادرة السّنويّة وهي  الاحتفال بمجازر سيفو التي تحتفل به كلّ كنائسنا في كلّ أنحاء العالم ، كما  أشكر للجميع حضوركم مصلّياً إلى اللّه ألّا تتكرّر مثل هذه الأحداث  الأليمة ثانيةً.
 ثم عرض شريط مصوّر عن أغنية بعنوان " سيفو والنسيان" كلمات دولة الرئيس ايلي الفرزلي وغناء الفنان سمير صفير ومن أنتاج الرابطة.
 ثم كلمة المطران جورج أسادوريان: نجتمع  اليوم لنُحيي الذكرى الرابعة بعد المئة على أبشع مجازر العصر , وهي ذكرى  شهداء الإبادة السريانية . آلاف مؤلفة من البشر ساروا على درب الشهادة ,  ليكونوا لنا المثال والقدوة .فما من حبٍ أعظم من هذا أن يبذل الإنسان نفسه  في سبيل أحبائه.
 أيها الأحباء , أن التأمل في مسيرة  أجدادنا الشهداء يذكرنا بدرب آلام المسيح وأيضا قيامته ! , فيتجلى الحب في  أبهى الصور أي التضحية . نعم لقد أحب أجدادنا المسيح وفي سبيل هذا الحب  قدموا اذكى الدماء التي قدست أرض ماردين وديار بكر وطورعابدين, فدماء  الشهداء هي بذار القديسين.
 علت صرخات الأمهات , سالت دموع الأطفال  وكلهم في قوافل مكبلين , والايمان يغمر قلوبهم لتسفك دمائهم الطاهرة  ويقتلوا في أشد لحظات جنون العالم .
 فُتحت أبواب السماء وصدح صوتٌ ينادي :تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم .
 فذكرى شهدائنا من أرمن وسريان وكلدان هي ذكرى مقدسة نُحيها ولا زالت حقوقنا مغتصبة وأراضينا محتلة .
 في مثل هذه الأيام السوداء قبل أكثر من  مئة عام , صدرت الأوامر العثمانية بفتك شعوب المنطقة وهم أصحاب الأرض  والتاريخ , حاولوا طمس الهوية الحقيقية وإبادة الشعوب العريقة واعتقدوا  واهمين أن تلك الأوامر ستحقق لهم بقاء سلطنة الظلام , ولكنهم فشلوا .
 صحيحٌ أننا هُجرنا من بيوتنا وسلبت  أراضينا ودمرت ممتلكاتنا , ولكننا اليوم نعلن من جديد ذكرى قيامتنا كشعوب  حية تواقة للسلام والعدل .
 فيكون ثمر العدل سلاماً , فنحن اليوم  عندما نطلب العدل لا نطلبه للثأر, بل حفاظاً منا على السلام العالمي لكي لا  يتكرر هذا الإجرام , فإذا صمت العالم ولم يعترف بتلك المجازر فهذا يدل على  أن حرب الإبادة التي بدأت ضد الأرمن والسريان وكل شعوب المنطقة ما زالت  فصولها تتوالى إلى اليوم.
  إننا نقول لهولاء ,ونصرخ في وجه المجرمين  وكل العابثين بحرية الشعوب وكرامتها وسيادتها , نقول لهم وفي هذه الذكرى  من تاريخ أمتنا الناهضة أبدا من قبور الموت إلى أمجاد القيامة , نقول  لهولاء المتآمرين إن شعوبنا لن تركع ولن تخضع , ومهما طال الزمان ومهما  زمجرت المؤامرات الدولية .
 لن نحبط ولن نيأس من تحقيق العدل إكراماً  لشهدائنا وصونناً لسلام العالم , فنحن شعب رجاء وقيامة , هكذا علمتنا  المسيحية عبر تاريخنا الشاق والطويل .
 اختارت الكنيسة السريانية 15 حزيران من كل  عام يوماً لنتذكر شهداء سيفو والتسمية لوحدها تدل على مقدار الوحشية  الكبيرة التي تعرض لها السريان وهم سكان المنطقة منذ آلاف الأعوام , فقامت  المجازر ضدهم بواسطة آغاوات الأكراد حينها ولم تسلم أي مدينة سريانية من  هذا الشر, ليلقى السريان والأرمن ذات المصير وهو التهجير , فالسريان ليسوا  بأقلية بل هم التاريخ كله ، فهم ساهموا بتأسيس كنيسة أنطاكيا لدى اعتناقهم  المسيحية ، وأصبحت
 الكنيسة شغلهم الشاغل ومن أجلها بذلوا  الدماء وأعطوا خيرة الرهبان ليكونوا لنا قديسين وشفعاء , ولعلها الرها  وحدها تعادل ارث العالم الثقافي كله فمنها خرج الأدباء والعلماء وملافنة  الكنيسة .
 لقد أنتفض السريان من تحت رماد الإبادة  والكل شاهدٌ على هذه القيامة , فللسريان حضور غني في كل المجالات من أدب  وفكر وعلم , والكنيسة السريانية ايضا هي مصدرُ نور ٍ ورجاء .
 هذه هي قضيتنا , وقضيتنا ليست ملكاً لنا  إنها ملك الشعوب المتحضرة الحرة , إنها ملك الضمير العالمي . فمطلبنا اليوم  أن تشهد كل الدول للحق والحق يحررها ويحررنا , فصون العدل والدفاع عن  الإنسان قيمة مطلقه في الكون إلى أي عرق أنتمى وإلى أي شعب أنتسب.
 إننا كشعوب مضطهدة سنذكر بتقديرٍ ووفاءٍ  الضيافة والرعاية من الشعب اللبناني لنا والشعوب العربية الأخرى وكانت  بدورها مضطهدة من قبل الحكومة العثمانية . لقد أبت نلك الشعوب إلا أن  تساعدنا وتكون لنا السند والعون , ونحن بدورنا أبينا إلا أن يكون لنا دورٌ  فاعلٌ في الأوطان التي احتضنتنا ووهبنا أنفسنا لخدمة قضاياهم المحقة  والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك.
 فنحن بمعمودية السلام تعمدنا , وعلى حب  السلام وعشقه نشأنا وترعرعنا , وسلاماً عالمياً ننشد , لا سلام قهر  واستبعاد واستسلام , ننشد سلام أحرار ينعم به كل بني البشر .
 أننا نجدد العهد للنضال الدائم والمستمر  من أجل إحقاق الحق في العالم عموما , وفي شرقنا خصوصا , ومن أجل استرجاع  كرامة الأنسان المهدورة وحرية الشعوب المقهورة , فمن هذا المنطلق النبيل يا  شهدائنا الأبرار ارقدوا بسلام فنحن سنبقى نتذكر ونطالب , ولن ننسى وكل  انسان أرمني كان او سرياني هو شعاع من نور قيامتكم المجيدة .
 ستبقى أجراس كنائسنا تدق وسنبقى نصلي  ونصلي, وسنرفع طلباتنا إلى سيد القيامة وهي تعانق بخور كنائس دير الزعفران  ودير مار كبرئيل لنتذكركم اليوم وكل يوم وفاءً وإخلاصا لكم .
  وأشاد في ختامها برمزية نضال الرابطة ورئيسها الذي كان دائما المدافع الأول عن قضايا مسيحيي الشرق.
  ثم ألقى الاستاذ حبيب افرام الكلمة  التالية: حين كنا نسمع أجدادنا يحدثونا عما علق في ذاكرتهم من مجازر السيف  1915  وتهجيرهم، كنا نعتقد أن هذا عالماً راح، لا يمكن أن يتكرر، وكنا،  لسذاجتنا نسألهم كيف لم تتحضروا، كيف لم تقاوموا، كيف لم يكن لكم أصدقاء في  العالم؟
 ثم أمام أعيننا حرب لبنان، وكدنا، لولا  حفنة من أبطال، في جيشنا ومقاومتنا والمجتمع أن نخسر الوطن بأكمله، وأن  نُقتلع نحن من أرض لبنان.
 ثم أيضاً، ها هي داعش وأخواتها، تفجّر  كنائسنا، تغتال نخبنا، هذا الجنون هذا التكفير والالغاء. يعدمون أبناء  العشائر السنية، يفجرون الحسينيات، يبيدون اليزيديين، يهاجمون الاكراد،   يقتلعوننا نحن المسيحيين من سهل نينوى، من الموصل، من البصرة، من الخابور،  من الحسكة، من الرقة، يذبحون
  المطران فرج رحو، يخطفون المطرانين يوحنا  ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، يسبون النساء،  يلقون بالمسيحيين من قوارب النجاة،  يذبحون القبطي والاثيوبي في ليبيا، يقتلون على الهوية في مدارس نيجيريا  وكينيا، يقتلون جنودنا ينتظرون غفلة من جيش بطل صامد وشعب مقاوم.
 مئة عام وأربع! لماذا نحفر السكيّن في  عقلنا والقلب. هل هذه أول مجزرة؟ أليس تاريخ البشرية سلسلة حروب! وماذا  ينفعكم؟ من سيقف معكم ويحاسب تركيا الدولة الوريثة للسلطنة العثمانية،  الدولة المركزية القوية في الاقليم؟
 مّنْ يهتم لحقوق الناس، الشعوب، حرياتهم، الجماعات، المساواة؟ أيّها الحالمون، استفيقوا، العالم للاقوياء. لا مكان فيه للقيم!
 ومع ذلك، نحن ، رغم ادراكنا لذلك، مازلنا  نحلم. لن ننسى. من اجل المستقبل أيضا. من أجل العدالة. من أجل الاعتراف. من  أجل مسيرة الانسان على هذه الارض من أجل معنى الانسان، كل انسان.
 سيفو ليست قتلا فقط. إنها الغاء حضورك  السياسي ودوركَ. فكرة التعدد والتنوع وحقوق الجماعات غير محترمة في أي بلد  عربي، على درجات، هذا نضال يستحق أن نعطيه الجهد والفكر.
 لا خلاص للشرق كله، دون تغيير عميق خطير في نظرتنا كلنا الى كل أخر قومياً واثنياً ودينياً ومذهبياً.
 من هنا، يبرز دور لبنان. إنه الواحة الوحيدة التي تحترم حرية الضمير.
 حقك في أن تكون من تريد أن تكون. في تغيير دينك أو مذهبك أو عقيدتك، في
 عيش واحد حرّ كريم ومشاركة حقيقية في صناعة القرار الوطني. هذا فرادة
 لبنان . في كل الدول مسلمون ومسيحيون معاً. وحده لبنان نظامه يسمح، وتوازنه
 يسمح بالمشاركة.
 ومع هذا، ومن عثرات النظام، أن الطوائف  الست، المسماة زوراً الاقليات المسيحية، وهي نصف الطوائف المسيحية، تشعر  بغبن خطير : فلا النظام ينحو الى تجربة العلمنة الشاملة، او المواطنة  الكاملة، او حتى الغاء الطائفية السياسية، او حتى الغاء المذهبية السياسية  وخاصة بين المسيحيين، ولا يعطي من تحجره، مساحة كافية للطوائف الصغيرة بأن  تساهم عبر الدولة في المشاركة الفاعلة في الحياة السياسية.
 إن هذا الغبن تاريخي. وأنا أقول للحقيقة  وللتاريخ، أنا إبن هذا النضال بامتياز،أننا بعد تضحيات جمة دفاعاً عن  المسيحية الحرّة في لبنان وأكثر من الف شهيد، وبعد معركة استعادة الدور  المسيحي مع مسيرة انتخاب الرئيس العماد ميشال عون، ظننا أن الوقت قد حان  لنشعر أننا أيضا جزء من هذا النظام، وان الحرمان ضدنا سيتوقف.
  لكن مع الأسف، يبدو أن لامكان لأي من  أبنائنا منذ الاستقلال حتى الآن ليكون على طاولة مجلس الوزراء. هذه مخصصة،  كما الرئاسات كما الادارات كما الوظائف الكبرى للطوائف الكبرى! لا  صيغة 24  وزير التي أعطت لمرة واحدة فقط وزيراً لاتينياً حريرياً تكررت، ولا في  صيغة 30 وزير فرض
 أحد أبنائنا، ولا صيغة 32 قبلت بحجة أن لا  وزارة للعلويين أليسوا من لبنان! ويبدو أن نضالنا لزيادة  عدد نوابنا لم  يصل لنتيجة حتى مع 6 نواب للاغتراب لا مكان لنا !  لا نريد أن نتكلم حتى في  الارقام لكن غير مقبول ابدا ما يحصل لنا . تستحق هذه الطوائف الست، بكل  المعايير، على الاقل 3 نواب.
 أما في الادارة، فإننا ، مع الأسف، نفتش  بالميكروسكوب عن مدير عام لنا، أو مسؤول أمني، أو سفير، أو فتات في مجالس  وادارت.  ولوْ. لماذا تريدون أن يشعر أبناؤنا أنهم مغيبون؟ وكأنَّ هناك  عنصرية ضدنا؟ كان عندنا رئيس الهيئة الناظمة  للاتصالات – مدير التنظيم  المدني، مدير عام البيئة، مدير الأمن في الأمن العام، أقول أننا مازلنا  نؤمن أن هذا العهد سينصفنا، وأن
 فخامة الرئيس المشرقي الذي يعرف معاناتنا  لن يقبل أن يستمر التهميش، إن العماد عون كان الذي هنا معنا في هذا المكان  بالذات خطيباً في الذكرى المئوية لسيفو، هو ضمانتنا، كان ويبقى.
 وأردنا أن يتوِّج مهرجانَ هذا العام وزيرُ  الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني الحرّ جبران باسيل، فهو مؤتمن على إرث عظيم،  وهو صديقٌ بالفكر والعقيدة والنضال ورفيق، وأنا واكبت كفاحه
 منذ " الدوحة"، حاملاً لواء قضايانا التي يفهمها ويؤيدها، من محاولة زيادة عدد النواب، الى
 نقل المقعد الى الاشرفية، الى محاولة  زيادة نائب لنا في الاغتراب، الى سعيه الدؤوب الى توزير سرياني في آخر ثلاث  حكومات. كيف لهذا الدينامي – يا ريت بيعدين -  الذي يناور وينجح
 في أغلب معاركه أن يخسر معركتنا أكثر من مرة!
 نحن، رغم المرارة، في خندق واحد ومسار  واحد. بكل الأحوال إنه الايمان الذي  لن يتزحزح رغم كل المعوقات. لا عودة  الى الوراء الرئيس القوي والمساواة ليست لمرة واحدة. قانون انتخابي يضمن  تمثيلاً صحيحاً للجميع وللمسيحيين خاصة ليس لمرة واحدة. علينا اختراع الأمل  والرجاء مصيرنا على المحك. أخطارٌ منها توطين ونزوح واقتصاد ومؤامرات  وصفقة قرن كلها سم علينا وتناتش نفوذ وفساد وعدل مفقود وكهرباء
 منقوصة ومدارس وهمية وبيئة قاتلة.
 علينا أن نتضامن ولا نتطلع الا الى  المصلحة الوطنية العليا دون تحريض دون تمييز دون تخوين دون كراهية. علينا  أن ننجز. علينا أن نقدّم للناس حلولاً وليس نكايات! سيفو جرح تاريخ. ونحن  بقايا سيوف  أيتام الشرق قرابينه لكننا أبناء الحياة والنضال لأننا شهود  للحق ونبقى. ولّى زمن استغيابنا. نحن جبالٌ. نموت لا نركع. صحيح ان كل  ما  نفعله غير كاف ٍ،لا البيانات لا النصب التذكارية لا المهرجانات  لا الصراخ .  نردد مع نزار" لقد كفرنا  ليس لدينا كلام جميل  ليس لدينا شفاه ولا  مفردات" لكن نحن الفصح قائم فينا. نحن الله يعترف بنا. نحن هنا نصرخ حتى لا  تتكرر أي مجزرة. حتى نتصالح كلّنا، بشرية تسعى الى الكمال،وحتى نناضل لشرق  جديد وفجر جديد.ننهي ببيت من قصيدة لدولة الرئيس ايلي الفرزلي كلنا هنا  لسنا من  سلالة الخنوع ولأننا القضية لن نخلع جلدنا والقضية.
  وختم وزير الخارجية رئيس التيار الوطني  الحر جبران باسيل بكلمة: وقال ان اللبنانيين معنيون بقضية الحريات في هذا  الشرق وان لبنان يمثل نموذجا لإدارة التنوع. وقال في مناسبة الذكرى الرابعة  بعد المئة لمجازر" سيفو" ، ان قضية صفقة باب خليل في مدينة القدس هي  محاولة لانهاء الوجود المسيحي المشرقي في المدينة المقدسة،  وانه يجب ان  يتوقف بيع الاملاك التابعة للاوقاف الى المستوطنين الاسرائيليين.
 واضاف باسيل: " كيف نتخيّل مسيحيتنا من  دون القدس مدينة القيامة، لا بل كيف نتصور اسلامنا من دون القدس. اذ من  دونهما لا مشرق ولا وجود حر ولا ايمان حقيقي" . وسأل باسيل: " كيف لا نتذكر  قضية المطرانين المخطوفين؟ الصمت لا يفيد، بل المطالبة هي التي ستوصلنا  الى كشف مصيرهما".
 وقال: " ما اشبه اليوم بالامس وها نحن  نعيش النكبات مجددا . شهداء " سيفو" ليسوا شهداء المسيحية بل شهداء  الانسانية، والقضية ليست قضية سريانية بل قضية مشرقية. ونحن نستذكر شهداءنا  للعبرة وللصمود. فلسنا دعاة انتقام ولا عنف بل دعاة سلام وتسامح".
  اضاف باسيل:" مئة واربع سنوات والجلاد  ينزل على الساحة ثانية ليسلّط صفقاته على من يقول لا للظلم وللاستيلاء على  الاراضي. الذاكرة حيّة لان مفاعيل الجرم لم تنته، لا بل امتدت حتى اليوم  بأشكال مختلفة. لقد تغيّرت شخصية القاتل وتبدّلت اسماءه، لكن هويته نفسها:  هو الرافض للآخر، لا يعترف بحقه في الوجود ويكرهه حتى القتل. ان القاتل  بالسيف طوّر ادواته لكنه لا يزال يذبح، اما الضحايا فتوسعت دائرة  انتماءاتهم، اذ ان داعش استهدف بمجازره مسلمين ومسيحيين وكل من لا يشبهه أو  يمثّل نقيضا لوجوده وآحاديته وعنصريته".
 وتابع الوزير باسيل قائلا:" يتذكر احفاد  الضحايا ما حصل في طورعابدين وبدرخان واورفا وديار بكر . ونحن في لبنان  نتذكرمعهم لان القاتل هناك كان يحاصرهنا ويجوّع ويقتل. لكن الجبل قاوم  ويقاوم وفتح ويفتح قلبه واستقبل ويستقبل الهاربين وجحيم الموت. هذا الجبل  الذي اتُّهم اهله بالانعزالية في يوم من الايام هو نفسه الذي يستقبل اليوم  اللاجئين والنازحين. الاصعب من الجريمة هو انكار وقوعها بحجة ان الاشوريين  والسريان والكلدان لم يتمكنوا من انشاء كيان سياسي لهم".
 واعتبر وزير الخارجية والمغتربين ان لبنان  " بتنوعه ونظامه يمثّل نقيض الفكر الالغائي وخشبة خلاص للشرق الغارق في  حروبه الدينية والعرقية ، وهو يعطي الامل بأن العيش معا ممكن وبأن الاختلاف  في المعتقد والرأي حق مقدس ومصدر غنى انساني . وقد نجح لبنان في ادارة هذا  التنوع".
 وقال:" لقد استرجعنا السيادة واسقطنا  الارهاب واستعدنا الحقوق بالمناصفة والعدالة، لكن طموحنا هو ابعد من ذلك.  نحن نطمح الى دولة يكون الانتماء الوطني فيها هو الاقوى والسيادة فيها  للقانون المدني لا لقوانين المذاهب
 والطوائف . نطمح الى ان تتحول الحياة  السياسية من صراع بين الطوائف الى تنافس بين المواطنين والمسؤولين على  العطاء والانتاج في السياسة والاقتصاد لاجل لبنان.  نطمح ان تتنافس الاحزاب  حول الخيار الافضل لحماية البيئة وتوفير الضمان الاجتماعي والصحي وضمان  الشيخوخة والتعليم. نحن مقتنعون بان تحقيق الانتماء الوطني والعدالة بين  اللبنانيين هما ضمانة الوجود الحر والمتنوع".
 وختم باسيل بالقول :" نحن مستعدون لمواجهة  تحدي بناء الدولة على هذه الاسس ، ونحن على اقتناع بان الانتماء الوطني  يجعلنا أقوى في مواجهة الفكر الالغائي او التكفيري او العنصري الآحادي.  وبهذا نكرّم الشهداء فنتذكرهم، ونبني دولة تنتفي فيها الاسباب والظروف التي  أدّت الى استشهادهم، ونبقى في ارضنا ولا نتركها مهما اشتدت الاخطار.
   وفي  الختام تكريم وزير الخارجية باسيل  بدرع " سيفو" من المطارنة و رجال الدين المسيحيين


 








































​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2020)

*قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في تذكار شهداء الإبادة السريانية سيفو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/

 صباح يوم الإثنين 15 حزيران 2020،  وبمناسبة تذكار شهداء الإبادة السريانية سيفو، احتفل قداسة سيدنا البطريرك  مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقدّاس الإلهي على مذبح شهداء سيفو في دير مار  أفرام السرياني في معرة صيدنايا.
 عاون قداسته في القداس الإلهي أصحاب  النيافة المطارنة: مار يعقوب باباوي، النائب البطريركي لشؤون الرهبان  وإدارة إكليريكية مار أفرام اللاهوتية في معرة صيدنايا، ومار سلوانس بطرس  النعمة، مطران حمص وحماة وطرطوس وتوابعها، ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري،  النائب البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق البطريركية، ومار أنتيموس جاك يعقوب،  النائب البطريركي لشؤون الشباب والتربية المسيحية، ومار بطرس قسيس، المعاون  البطريركي.
 خلال موعظته، تحدّث قداسة سيدنا البطريرك  عن شهداء مجازر الإبادة السريانية سيفو التي تحيي الكنيسة تذكارهم في هذا  اليوم من كلّ عام. كما أشار إلى أنّ الكنيسة لا تنسى الشهداء الذين تحمّلوا  الضيقات والشدائد والاضطهادات وماتوا في سبيل الدفاع عن الإيمان. وحثّ  المؤمنين على الاحتفال بتذكارهم لأنّهم مثال صالح على الحفاظ على الإيمان  القويم ولو كلّف ذلك أبهظ الأثمان لأنّ المحبّة الحقيقية هي بذل الذات  والتضحية حتّى الموت. وأضاف قداسته أنّ دم الشهادة سيظل يروي كنيسة المسيح  لينبت زرعًا مباركًا هو إيمان متجدّد في قلوب أبناء الكنيسة لا بل هو هديٌ  يقود الآلاف من غير المؤمنين إلى الإيمان. وأشار إلى أنّنا مدعوّون لنشهد  لإيماننا ونظهر مجد الله فيؤمن بسببنا الكثيرون. وختم قداسته بالصلاة من  أجل جميع العالم سائلاً الله أن يُبعد الآفات عن الناس ويحميهم ببركته  ونعمته.
 وخلال القدّاس الإلهي، أقام قداسته صلاة  تشمشت الشهداء إحياءً للذكرى السنوية لشهداء سيفو. وفي نهاية القداس  الإلهي، تبارك المؤمنون من أيقونة وذخائر شهداء سيفو.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2020)

*اليزيدي الذي أنقذ 20 ألف أرمني سنة 1915*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر24/

 في عام 1915 بدأ الشباب الأتراك بحملة دعائية لإبادة الشعوب غير المسلمة في بلاد ما بين النهرين.
 في الواقع، كانت هذه أول إبادة جماعية في  القرن العشرين، فهذه الإبادة لم يتعرض لها الأرمن فحسب بل شمل اليزيديين  والآشوريين واليونان أيضا.
 إن الألم المشترك والتعايش دفعا لتأسيس صداقة بين اليزيديين والمسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط.
 فبالرغم من الوضع البائس، إلا أن  اليزيديين والمسيحيين لم يستسلموا للأتراك، بل واصلوا النضال من أجل  وجودهم. إن اسطورة خاموية شرو لا يزال حتى يومنا هذا متداولا بين  اليزيديين.
 فمقاتلو المقاومة اليزيدية لعبوا دورا  رئيسيا في تحرير اليزيديين والمسيحيين، بقيادة جانكير آغا، الذي كان نجل  خطيف آغا، زعيم قبيلة مانديك، والذي حصل بعد ذلك بسنوات على لقب البطل  الوطني للشعب اليزيدي.
 اما خاموية شرو زعيم عشيرة شانكال  اليزيدية، فقد أنقذ مع مقاتليه أكثر من 20000 مسيحي في عام 1915 حين طالبت  منه السلطات العثمانية معلومات عن اللاجئين المسيحيين، قرر شرو حمايتهم.
 أرسل الزعيم اليزيدي المير إسماعيل جولو  بك خطابا إلى رجال الدين المسيحيين يعبّر فيه عن استعداده للمشاركة في  حماية المسيحيين. وبعد اجتماع رجال الدين اليزيديين والآشوريين، نقل القادة  الآشوريون النساء والأطفال والمسنين إلى جبال شانكال .
 أما الأتراك فكانوا يطالبون بأن يسلموهم  المسيحيين، وإلا كانوا سيعرضون اليزيديين للتعنيف. وقد كتبت الأستاذة  كريستينا إليسون عن هذه الحادثة: “أرسل الأتراك ممثليهم إلى اليزيديين في  جبال شنهال وذلك لتهديدهم برسالة يعثوها يطالبون فيها تسليمهم اللاجئين  الآراميين . مزق الزعيم اليزيدي الرسالة وأرسل مبعوثي الإمبراطورية  العثمانية إلى وطنهم بدون ملابس”.
 في محاولة لمنع ذبح اليزيديين، عارض  داؤودة داؤود زعيم قبيلة مهركان اليزيدية خاموية شرو بمواجهته بجيش كبير،  لكن خاموية استدعى مجلسا قبليا وعرض خلاله الوضع برمته.
 وفقا للمعلومات المتاحة لنا اليوم، قال:  “كيف يمكنني تسليم الأرمن إلى العثمانيين إن كانوا يحتاجون لمساعدتنا؟ لقد  وعدتهم بالوقوف إلى جانبهم، وأقسم بشرفي أنه لن يقع أي منهم في أيدي  الأتراك. أنا وابنائي مستعدون لتقديم حياتنا من أجلهم.”
 خبأ اليزيديون المسيحيين في الكهوف.  وقاوموا الأتراك عندما حاولوا شن هجوم على المنحدرات الجنوبية لجبال شانكال  . وقد دافع اليزيديون على هذا المحور لمدة شهرين تقريبا، فصدوا عشرات  الهجمات التي شنها الأتراك عندها قرر العدو تجاوز اليزيديين إلى تل عفر ،  لكن اليزيديين أطاحوا بهم هناك أيضا.
 شن مقاتلو خاموية شرو هجوما واسع النطاق  لصرف انتباه الأتراك. وخلال إحدى المعارك قُتل أكثر من 35 تركيا، وفقد  حينها شرو صديقه المقرب وزميله في السلاح.
 الجانبين تكبدا الخسائر. وقد اشتكى قائد  الجيش التركي ابراهيم باشا من العدد الكبير للجنود القتلى الذين تم نقل  جثثهم إلى الموصل. وردا على ذلك، نهب الأتراك القرى اليزيدية، وتخلصوا من  مُوَنهم. فقط سقوط الإمبراطورية العثمانية هو الذي أنقذ الشعوب المسيحية  واليزيديين في جبال شانكال. فاستقرت العديد من العائلات المسيحية في الجبال  ولم يغادروها إلّا نتيجة للهجمات الإرهابية من قبل الدولة الإسلامية في  العراق والشام.
 في مذكراته بعنوان “سفك الدماء” كتب  الراهب المسيحي عبد المسيح قره باش ما يلي: “اليزيديين مثلهم مثل المسيحيين  عددهم كبير. هم مضيافون وكريمون. ويتضح ذلك عندما نتذكر كيف قاموا  باستقبال وحماية المسيحيين. لقد ضحوا بحياتهم من أجل المسيحيين وحُرموا من  منازلهم. بدون اليزيدية وجبال سنجيار، ما كان للمسيحيين أن يكونوا قادرين  على إيجاد ملجأ لهم”.
 ولد خاموية شرو في عام 1850. في قرية  زفينك، جنوب قرية شنكال مليك. اعتبر البريطانيون خاموية شرو دبلوماسيا  وعالما سياسيا كبيرا وحتى عرضوا عليه إنشاء منطقة شانكال المتمتعة بالحكم  الذاتي، لكن شرو رفض الاقتراح لأسباب جيوسياسية. في عام 1933 وفي سن ال83  توفي خاموية شرو.
 كان شرو يزيديا متدينا وكان لديه الكثير من المعرفة حول اليزيديين حسب قول معاصريه. ويتم ذكره في الأغاني والحكايات والقصص اليزيدية.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2020)

*إدارة ترامب تستخدم كلمة إبادة خلال حديثها عن مأساة الأرمن لعام 1915*



*عشتارتيفي كوم- خبر ارمني/*
*





واشنطن، 6 يوليو 2020 — لأول مرة منذ فترة حكم الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغن تم اليوم في البيت الأبيض استخدام كلمة إبادة في إشارة إلى الأحداث التي تعرض لها الأرمن مطلع القرن الماضي على أيدي سلطات الدولة العثمانية (الإبادة الجماعية) والتي أودت بحياة مليون ونصف المليون من أرمن أرمينيا الغربية (شرق الأناضول)، ما كانوا يشكلون ثلثي الأمة الأرمنية آنذاك.

وفي التفاصيل فقد أشارت السكرتيرة الصحفية للرئيس الأمريكي إلى الإبادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها أرمن الأناضول خلال مؤتمر صحفي في البيت الأبيض في معرض كلامها عن أعمال الشغب التي اجتاحت البلاد مؤخرا بعد مقتل المواطن الأمريكي جورج فلويد.

وجاء تصريح كايلي مكيناني، المتحدة باسم البيت الأبيض، في معرض كلامها عن الاعتداء الذي تعرض له الصرح التذكاري للإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية في دنفر الأمريكية مؤخراً خلال التظاهرات.

وقالت مكيناني: “يبدو أنه ثمة نقص في الفهم والمعرفة التاريخية عندما يتم تخريب صرح الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية والذي يخلد ذكرى ضحايا جميع الجرائم ضد الإنسانية بما في ذلك العبودية”.

**وهذه أول مرة يتم فيها ذكر كلمة إبادة من قبل إدارة دونالد ترامب أثناء الحديث عن الإبادة الجماعية الأرمنية والتي اعترفت بها الولايات المتحدة رسميا نهاية العام 2019 ويبدو أن البيت الأبيض بعد اليوم لا يملك خيار سوى اعادة توجيه السياسة الخارجية للدولة بشكل يتناسب مع روح القرار الأمريكي الأخير الخاص بـ المأساة الكبرى في تاريخ أرمينيا والذي ناضل الأرمن من أجل انتزاعه عقود طويلة عبر منظمات اللوبي الأرمني والتي انضمت إليها أيضا جمهورية أرمينيا بعد أن نالت استقلالها مطلع التسعينات من القرن الماضي.*

*[YOUTUBE]b6PwbEf2UDM&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2020)

*دياربكرلي تعليقا على قضية آيا صوفيا : يعيدون  إلى ذاكرتنا كيف قام أسلافهم العثمانيين قبل أكثر من 100عام بسلب كنائس  وأوقاف المسيحيين أثناء مجازر الإبادة الجماعية*




 
 اسطنبول ـ نورث برس
 أثار قرار الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان،  تحويل متحف "آيا صوفيا" في ولاية اسطنبول إلى مسجد، موجة غضب عارمة وردود  فعل دولية رافضة لتلك الخطوة الاستفزازية التي من المتوقع أن تحدث شرخاً  بين الشرق والغرب وأن تؤدي لانقسامات كبيرة كونه رمز لملايين المسيحيين حول  العالم.
 ومساء الجمعة، وقّع أردوغان قراراً يقضي  بإلغاء القرار الصادر عام 1934، والذي كان يقضي بتحويل "آيا صوفيا" من مسجد  لمتحف، وإحالة القرار للشؤون الدينية التركية لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة،  ليخرج بعدها بخطاب أعلن فيه أن أول صلاة جمعة ستقام في "مسجد آيا صوفيا"  يوم 24 تموز/ يوليو الجاري.
 وبدوره ندد جميل دياربكرلي، المدير  التنفيذي للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان، بهذا القرار التركي، واصفاً إياه  بأنه "كيدي ويقوم على الحقد الأعمى".
 وقال لـ"نورث برس"، إن "خطوة تحويل  كاتدرائية آيا صوفيا ذات الأهمية التاريخية والحضارية لدى مسيحيي المشرق،  والمدرجة ضمن قائمة التراث العالمي من قبل اليونيسكو، من متحف إلى مسجد  بقرار من الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان، لم استغربها أبداً، بل على العكس  كنت سأستغرب لو تم إعادتها إلى كنيسة ومركز عبادة مسيحية، لأننا تعودنا على  هذه التصرفات المستهجنة التي قامت وتقوم بها السلطات والحكومات التركية  المتعاقبة".
 وأضاف أنه "قبل هذا التصرف كان هناك  محاولات حثيثة لوضع اليد على أوقاف وأراضي دير مار كبرئيل التاريخي، وهناك  الآلاف من الكنائس والأديرة التي حولوها إلى إسطبلات وأماكن لعيش  الحيوانات، ناهيك عن تلك التي حولت إلى مساجد ومسارح ومطاعم، ليس من زمن  بعيد كثيراً، كل هذه الانتهاكات وغيرها الكثير لا تدل إلا على فكر عدواني  قائم على الكيدية والحقد الأعمى الذي لا يبني أوطان، بل على العكس يدمرها".
 وأوضح "دياربكرلي" أن "هذه التصرفات تدل  على أن القيادات التركية المتعاقبة (الإسلامية منها، والقومية التركية)  لاتزال تعيش في عصور الغزوات والاحتلالات والفتوحات".
 وأشار إلى أنه ومن خلال هذه الخطوة  المستنكرة، وغيرها من المضايقات والانتهاكات بحق ما تبقى من مسيحيين في  البلاد، يعيدون إلى ذاكرتنا كيف قام أسلافهم في السلطنة العثمانية قبل أكثر  من /100/ عام بسلب أملاك وعقارات وكنائس وأوقاف المسيحيين، بعد أن نكلوا  بهم أفظع وأشنع تنكيل فكانت مجازر الإبادة الجماعية بحق الكلدان السريان  الآشوريين والأرمن واليونانيين البنط".
 وأضاف أنه "على تركيا أن تعيّ أنها في حال  أرادت أن تكون دولة قوية على المستوى الإقليمي والدولي فهي بحاجة أولاً  إلى التصالح مع ماضيها وشعوبها، وتبييض الصفحات السوداء من تاريخها، وما  هذه التصرفات اللامسؤولة إلا المزيد من الإمعان في جعل هذه الدولة متأخرة  حضارياً، وأخلاقياً، وإنسانياً".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2020)

*الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي: ذكرى الشهداء الاشوريين*




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2020)

*عضوة الكونغرس الامريكي جان شاكوسكي تصدر بيان في ذكرى مذبحة سيميل عام 1933*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إيفانستون ، إلينوي - أصدرت عضوة الكونغرس جان شاكوسكي البيان التالي في ذكرى مذبحة سيميل عام 1933:
 "7 أغسطس 1933 قبل 87 عامًا ، كان هذا  اليوم مليئ بالرعب والذي سيبقى إلى الأبد في الذاكرة حيث بدأت قوات من  المملكة العراقية آنذاك هجمات ممنهجة على القرى الآشورية ، مما أسفر عن  مقتل أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف من الأبرياء وتشريد الكثيرين.
 وفي عام 2014 ، عندما غزت الدولة  الإسلامية في العراق والشام (داعش) سهل نينوى ، بدأ الغزو أيضًا في 7 أغسطس  - مرة أخرى تعرّض الآشوريين والقوميات الاخرى للإرهاب وسفك الدماء في يوم  مشؤوم.
 "أقف مع أعضاء الجالية الآشورية الأمريكية  بينما نعترف بذكرى هذه المذبحة ، وأنا فخورة جدًا بتمثيل عدد كبير من  السكان الآشوريين الأمريكيين في منطقة الكونغرس التاسعة في إلينوي. سنواصل  أنا وزملائي في التجمع الآشوري بالكونغرس ولجنة توم لانتوس لحقوق الإنسان  العمل الجاد كل يوم لحماية الأقليات الدينية في العراق وحول العالم من  العنف والاضطهاد ".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2020)

*مركز ديانا للإعلام يحيي ذكرى يوم الشهيد الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ضمن سلسلة نشاطاته قام مركز ديانا للإعلام  مساء يوم الجمعة السابع من أب الجاري، وبحضور أعضاء المركز بإحياء ذكرى  مذبحة سميل 1933 ويوم الشهيد الآشوري بمجموعة من النشاطات المتنوعة.
 بداية قام أعضاء المركز بغرس (7) شتلات  تخليداً ليوم السابع من أب، هذا اليوم الذي أصبح تذكاراً يحتفي به أبناء  شعبنا في أصقاع المعمورة بالشهيد الآشوري الذي قدم نفسه قرباناً على مذبح  الحرية.
 كما إستذكر المركز من خلال صور فوتوغرافية ولوحات فنية أهم المحطات الدامية التي عرفها شعبنا على مر أكثر من قرن .
 وختم فعالياته بالوقوف دقيقة صمت حداداً  على أرواح شهداء شعبنا الأبرار، وإيقاد (87) شمعة تخلد عدد السنوات التي  مضت على مذبحة سميل، أول مذبحة وعملية إبادة جماعية في تأريخ العراق الحديث  منذ تأسيسه العام 1921.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2020)

*سرياني تجاوز الـ 100عام: العثمانيون الأتراك كانوا يقتلون السريان والأرمن حتى من عمره 5 سنوات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم – لينغا/
 قال معمر سرياني يُدعى إيشوع ماروكي مسعود  إن العثمانيين الأتراك كانوا يقتلون السريان والأرمن حتى من بلغ الـ 5  سنوات من العمر، وكانوا يضطهدون الأكراد أيضا.
 يتذكر المعمر وهو من أهالي قرية تل جهان  التابعة لناحية تربه سبيه في مقاطعة قامشلو، والذي تجاوز الـ 100 عام، كيف  كان الجنود الأتراك خلال القرن الماضي يقومون باقتحام القرى السريانية  القريبة من الحدود، ويقتلون المسيحيين. يقول إيشوع إن أجداده هربوا قسرًا  من المجازر العثمانية من منطقة حبابي في مدياد، وإن الجنود العثمانيين  قتلوا خلال فترة المذابح بحق الأرمن، 8 من أعمامه، وسكن إيشوع مع أخيه  وأختيه في قرية تل جهان، إلا أن الجنود الأتراك كانوا يقتحمون القرى  الحدودية، ويقتلون كل من يصادفونه من السريان حتى الأطفال ذوو الـ 5 سنوات.  وبحسب إيشوع فإن الكرد من أهالي القرى الحدودية كانوا يحمون السريان، وذلك  بإبعادهم عن القرية، أو إخفائهم عن النظر، او الادعاء بأنهم مسلمون أمام  الجنود الأتراك ريثما يذهب الجنود الأتراك، ويقومون بحماية ممتلكاتهم حتى  عودتهم كما حصل معهم في قرية تل جهان.
 يوضح إيشوع ايضا كيف ان الجنود الأتراك  كانوا يحاولون خلق فتنة بين الكرد والعرب والسريان، حين يأمرون الكرد بقتل  السريان، وعند رفضهم يقومون بقتل الكرد وأحيانًا يهاجمون قرى كردية ويقتلون  الكرد بحجة حمايتهم للسريان. وما تزال هذه القرى الحدودية تتعرض لقصف  وهجمات الاحتلال التركي، وكانت قرية إيشوع تعرضت أكثر من مرة لهجمات  الاحتلال التركي خلال السنوات الأخيرة، في سياسة يقول العم إيشوع إنها تمتد  من قرون مضت ولا زالت مستمرة الى اليوم.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2020)

*حفل تأبيني بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الآشوري من خلال وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي/ سدني - استراليا*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 الاتحاد الآشوري العالمي ـ فرع استراليا و نيوزيلندة
 حفل تأبيني بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الآشوري

 9 آب 2020 ـ سدني

 أعد الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي– فرع  استراليا بالاشتراك مع اتحاد المؤسسات الآشورية الأسترالية (الفدريشن)،  بتأريخ 7 آب 2020 في سدني احتفالاً في ذكرى شهداء وضحايا الإبادة الجماعية  الاشورية وذلك من خلال وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي ،  حضرها العديد من  أعضاء  البرلمان الاسترالي الفدرالي وبرلمان ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز ، ومن ضمن الحضور  مندوبو المنظمات والمؤسسات الأرمنية واليونانية واليهودية والأشورية وجمع  كبير. كما حضر الاحتفال غبطة المطران مار ميليس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي  لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لأبرشيات استراليا ونيوزيلندة ولبنان وجمع كبير من  ابناء شعبنا قدر ب اكثر من 6 الاف شخص من كل البلدان .
 في السابع من شهر آب/اغسطس من كل عام يحيي  الاشوريون في مختلف أنحاء العالم ذكرى الشهداء وضحايا الاباده الجماعية.  وقد حدد الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي هذا اليوم مناسبة لإستعادة ذكرى ضحايا  المذابح التي تعرض لها الاشوريين في بلدة سميل وضواحيها من قبل الجيش  العراقي في آب/ اغسطس 1933، اي بعد عام واحد فقط من اعلان العراق  لإستقلاله، والتي أدت إلى موت أكثر من 3,000 آشوري بالإضافة إلى تدمير  حوالي 63 قرية آشورية. هذه المناسبة هي ايضا تذكير بالابادة الجماعية  الاشوريه، على يد الجيش العثماني اثناء وبعد الحرب العالمية الاولى من 1915  لغاية 1923 بسبب انتمائهم العرقي وايمانهم المسيحي. حيث تم ابادة حوالي ال  750000 من ابناء شعبنا في تلك الفترة.

 بدأ منظم الحفل السيد ديفيد ديفيد رئيس  اتحاد الجمعيات الاشورية الاسترالية (الفدريشن)  البرنامج بدعوة الحضور من  خلال وسيلة التواصل الاجتماعي (الزوم والفيس بوك) للوقوف دقيقة صمت إجلالاً  لذكرى شهداء شعبنا الابرار. ودعا غبطة المطران مار ميليس زيا لتلاوة صلاة  تبريكية والقاء كلمته بهذه المناسبة . وبعدها دعا السيد هرمز شاهين، نائب  الامين العام للاتحاد الاشوري العالمي: للترحيب بالحضور، والذي بدوره شكر  جميع أعضاء البرلمان الاسترالي والممثلين عن الحكومة والمعارضة الاسترالية  لحضورهم ودعمهم المتواصل للاتحاد. كما رحب بالمتحدثة الرسمية في هذه  المناسبة وهي الدكتورة اناهيد خسرويفا، الآشورية الاصل من ارمينيا ،   الباحثة بقسم الأرمن  لدراسات الإبادة الجماعية في  معهد التاريخ  ،  والدكتور بنايوتس داياماديس اليوناني الاصل ،  مدير المعهد الاسترالي  لدراسات الهولوكوست والإبادة الجماعية ، جامعة التكنولوجيا ، سيدني .وأشاد  بموقفها الشجاع ذات الصدى في جميع أنحاء العالم في محاربة الإبادة  الجماعية. وأشار السيد شاهين في كلمته قائلا باننا نجتمع كل عام للمشاركة  في إحياء ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية التي ارتكبتها تركيا العثمانية عام 1915 و  105 سنوات مرت على تلك الجرائم المروعة ضد الإنسانية. وفي نفس الوقت نقف  تكريما واحتراما لأرواح شهداء مجزرة سميلي التي نفذها الجيش العراقي في 7  آب 1933
 اضاف قائلا إن المآسي الأليمة التي لحقت  بشعبنا الآشوري ألهبت جراح أمتنا وجعلتنا نشعر يوما بعد يوم بأننا نحن  الآشوريين تم التغاضي عنا والتضحية بنا من أجل مكاسب سياسية في الشرق  الأوسط.
 سوف نتذكر دائما ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية  للآشوريين واليونانيين والأرمن. سنواصل السعي لتحقيق العدالة لأرواح  شهدائنا الأبرياء والحصول على الاعتراف بهذه الإبادة الجماعية. لن تتحقق  العدالة لشعبنا وشهدائنا إلا من خلال الاعتراف وإدانة المسؤولين - الأتراك  العثمانيين والأكراد ، من خلال دعوة تركيا - كونها الخليفة الشرعي  للإمبراطورية العثمانية - للاعتراف بجرائم أسلافهم والمحاسبة عليها. وكذلك  مطالبة الحكومة العراقية الاعتراف والاعتذار عن جرائمهم بحق المدنيين  الأشوريين الأبرياء في سيميل.

 وأضاف السيد شاهين: " لقرون عديدة ، أصبحت  عمليات الإبادة الجماعية والمذابح والتهجير  القسري طريقة طبيعية للحياة  لمجتمعنا الآشوري حتى يومنا هذا ، فإن التاريخ يعيد نفسه للآشوريين. حيث  يتم تشريد شعبنا بشكل منهجي من أراضي أجدادهم في العراق وسوريا. وتعرضه  لانتهاكات صارخة لحقوقهم الإنسانية عن طريق القتل والارهاب والاعتداء وفرض  الإسلام. علاوة على ذلك ، فإن الحكومة الإقليمية الكردية (KRG) تعمل في   ممارسة التمييز العنصري ضد الآشوريين وبكل الوسائل من خلال الاحتلال الغير  القانوني للأراضي الآشورية ونقلها إلى  الأكراد.الغرباء والقادمين من دول  الجوار ووضع العراقيل امامهم في الحياة اليومية والمعاملات وفرص العمل ونهج  مبدأ التفرقة لشعبنا واستمرار استخدام التدابير القاسية وتكتيكات الإرهاب  لتخويف الآشوريين وذلك من خلال   محاولة للسيطرة على البلدات والقرى  الآشورية بكافة الطرق الغير المشروعة . واختتم السيد شاهين ملاحظاته داعيا  البرلمان الفدرالي وبرلمان ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز لدعم مطاليب شعبنا  بمنطقة  آشورية محمية على أراضي أجدادنا في شمال العراق وبالتحديد في سهل نينوى حيث  لازال ابناء شعبنا يشكلون الاكثرية في القرى والبلدات هناك والاعتراف  وإدانة الجرائم التي ارتكبت من قبل العثمانيين ضد الآشوريين والأرمن  واليونانيين.

 ثم جاء دورالسيدة تانيا ديفيز النائبة في  البرلمان الاسترالي لولاية نيو ساوث ، والتي بدورها شكرت الاتحاد على  مواصلته لطرح المسالة الاشورية وطلب الدعم . ومضت قاىْلة نحن هنا نجتمع  لنكون صوتًا موحدًا لدعم المجتمع الآشوري . ولإحياء هذه المناسبة مع  الآشوريين الآخرين في العالم.
 بعد ذلك قدمت الدكتورة اناهيد خسرويفا  ورقتها التي تناولت العديد من الادلة الدامغة عن جرائم الإبادة الجماعية  الآشورية من قبل الحكومة العثمانية. هذه الأدلة المستمدة قسم منها من وثائق  تركية. وذكرت بأن مسألة المذابح الاشورية محاطة بقرن من نفي وانكار من قبل  الحكومة التركية "ان الدولة التركية تقنع نفسها بأن الانكار هو السبيل  الوحيد الذي يجب ان تتبعه" . ومضىت قائلة بأنه من المعتاد ان يشار الى  المذابح الجماعية بأنها بدأت في 1915 الا ان التهيئة لها سبقت هذا التاريخ  بما لايقل عن ثلاثين سنة.
 ثم جاء دور الشابة بريتيل دجلة ديفيد  لتلقي كلمة شيقة اثارت مشاعر الجميع بالقاىْها الراىْع وسردها للمآسي التي  تعرض ويتعرضون لها الاشوريون لها على ايدي الاتراك العثمانيين اثناء الحرب  العالمية الاولى .
 وكان من ضمن الحضور أعضاء البرلمان  التالية اسمائهم: النائب الفدرالي كريس باون وزير الصحة في حكومة ، والسيد  كريس هايز النائب ، رئيس المعارضة ، عضو البرلمان الفيدرالي ، والنواب عن  برلمان نيو ساوث ويلز:السيد  كاي زانكاري ، النائب هيو ماكدورمات، والنائب  نيك لالج ، السيدة ليندا بن ميناشي ، مديرة العلاقات المجتمعية في مجلس  النواب اليهودي في نيو ساوث ويلز والدكتور ياقو مواز من القدس في اسرائيل .
 وبعدها شارك ممثلوا بعض المؤسسات الاشورية  من سدني وملبورن وبعض الشخصيات المعروفة  بالقاء كلماتهم بهذه المناسبة من  ضمنهم كل من السادة :السيد عبدال عبدال نيابة عن الحزب الاشوري الديمقراطي  والسيد سركون رويل ممثلا للمؤسسة الاشورية الاسترالية ،  الاستاذ انور اتو  ، والشاعر البيرت عبدال  والسيد البرت شليمون من الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي .

 وبتأريخ 9 آب وبعد صلاة يوم الاحد على  ارواح الشهداء قي كنيسة الربان هرمز  تجمع عشرات الاشوريون امام نصب تمثال  الشهيد الاشوري في منطقة بونيريك لوضع اكاليل الزهور بحضور الاب الفاضل  موشي برخوا من الكنيسة الشرقية الاشورية وعدد من الشمامسة، الذين اقاموا  شعائر دينية خاصة بهذه المناسبة  ، القيت خلالها خطابات والقاءات شعرية  بهذه المناسبة .
 المجد والخلود لارواح شهداىْنا الطاهرة .




























​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2020)

[YOUTUBE]fb7eMZSfClE&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (3 سبتمبر 2020)

*وزير الدفاع الأسترالي السابق جويل فيتزجيبون ينضم إلى الدعوات الأرمينية والآشورية واليونانية للاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ارم راديو/
 سيرانوش غازانشيان


 أكد وزير الدفاع الأسترالي  السابق ووزير الظل الحالي للزراعة والموارد، جويل فيتزجيبون النائب  البرلماني، دعمه للاعتراف الوطني بالإبادة الجماعية للأرمن والآشوريين  واليونان من خلال التوقيع على تأكيد دعم "مبادرة العدالة المشتركة "  للجاليات الأرمنية والاشورية واليونانية الاسترالية.

 وقد شهد إطلاق "مبادرة العدالة  المشتركة" في شباط / فبراير 2020 في مبنى البرلمان الأسترالي توقيع مذكرة  تفاهم من قبل اللجنة الوطنية الأرمينية لأستراليا (ANC-AU) والتحالف  الآشوري العالمي (AUA) والمجلس اليوناني الأسترال (AHC) ، والتي اعلن فيها  اعتراف أستراليا بالإبادة الجماعية للأرمن والآشوريين واليونانيين، كأولوية  نيابة عن مجتمعاتهم.

 خلال المناقشة حول هذا الاقتراح، قال  جويل وهو العضو الفيدرالي لقسم (هنتر) الانتخابي الذي يقع في ولاية نيو  ساوث ويلز: "لقد توصلت إلى استنتاج أن أمتنا تقضي وقتًا طويلاً في لعب  ألعاب الكلمات، وتتجادل حول ما إذا كان ما عانى منه الشعب الأرمني في عام  1915 إبادة جماعية أم لا. بدلاً من ذلك، يجب أن نقضي المزيد من الوقت في  إدراك أنه بين عامي 1915 و 1923، زهقت أرواح مئات الآلاف من الأرمن بسبب  عرقهم."

 أعلنت "مبادرة العدالة المشتركة" حتى  الآن دعم كل من:  فيتزجيبون، أندرو ويلكي النائب، جوليان ليسر، ميشيل  رولاند، السناتور بول سكار، توني زابيا، السناتور سارة هانسون يونغ،  السناتور هولي هيوز، السناتور ريكس باتريك، مايك فريلاندر النائب، السناتور  إريك أبتز، السناتور لاريسا ووترز، السناتور بات دودسون، جيسون فالينسكي  النائب، جوش بيرنز، عضو البرلمان جون ألكسندر، السناتور أندرو براج وبوب  كاتر، مع وعد بإعلان المزيد من الدعم في المستقبل.

 في 25 شباط / فبراير 2020، اجتمع  أكثر من 100 برلماني أسترالي ودبلوماسي ومسؤول إداري وموظف سياسي  وأكاديميين وإعلاميين وقادة المجتمع، وتم التوقيع على مذكرة التفاهم  التأريخية، والتي أكدت على الالتزام بشكل مشترك برؤية أستراليا تعترف  بالإبادة الجماعية التي ارتكبتها تركيا ضد المواطنين الأرمن واليونانيين  والآشوريين في الإمبراطورية العثمانية خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2020)

*بالصور .. مراسيم الذكرى 51 لمذبحة صوريا اقامتها مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2022)

قداس بمناسبة ذكرى شهداء الابادة السريانية- سيفو‏- كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا​







عشتارتيفي كوم- أبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/

احتفلت الكنيسة السريانية صباح يوم الجمعة 17 حزيران 2022 بالقداس الالهي بمناسبة (تذكار اول كنيسة بنيت على اسم العذراء مريم في يثرب) و(ذكرى شهداء الابادة السريانية- سيفو) و(جمعة الذهب).
واقام القداس الاب نبيل بولص في كنيسة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس في بادة عنكاوا وبحضور نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف راعي الابرشية، والشمامسهة  والشماسات وعدد من الشعب  المؤمن.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2022)

السابع من اب يوم الشهيد …​






في مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام نقف اجلالا واكراما ونذكر باعتزاز وفخر شهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري الذين سقطوا على مذابح الحرية ليستمر وجودنا على ارض اجدادنا التي رويت من دماء هؤلاء الابرياء، لنعلن للعالم بهذه المناسبة اننا شعب حي  يستمد حيويته من تضحياته الغالية والنفيسة.

المجد والخلود لشهداء شعبنا

المجد والخلود لشهداء الحرية اجمع


----------

